# The CHARLOTTE OLYMPIA thread



## diorfashion

I want to know where I may be able to find these shoes in the U.S.?  TIA!


----------



## demicouture

not sure but NETAPORTER shoudl stock them if that helps


----------



## diorfashion

I'll head to the site to check now.  Thank you very much!


----------



## Tookata

You should check luisaviaroma.com and brownsfashion.com.  They usually carry *Charlotte Olympia*.


----------



## foxycleopatra

To our UK ladies.....has anyone gone to the HARVEY NICHOLS sale recently and spotted Charlotte Olympia shoes there (in the small sizes?)?  I love her platforms to death but b/c she's still a relatively up-and-coming designer, very few US boutiques stock her shoes and even the ones that do tend to buy the more conservative, mediocre styles which I am not so fond of.  I wish I could be in London right now to check out Harvey Nics sale in person.


----------



## sara999

foxy i went to the HN sale twice and i don't recall seeing any. if they were around they were not in the small foot size range!


----------



## diorfashion

Tookata said:


> You should check luisaviaroma.com and brownsfashion.com. They usually carry *Charlotte Olympia*.


 
Thank you, Tookata!


----------



## Ilgin

Charlotte Olympia = 
Harvey Nichols Istanbul doesn't carry CO!


----------



## ericanjensen

Yoox at times & Ebay sometimes too.


----------



## erinmiyu

topping this. i don't see many stockists for this brand :/ NAP has a few styles, but i didn't see any on browns, and just a few on LVR.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
Charlotte Olympia is definitely hard to find (outside of London).  A stand alone Charlotte Olympia store opened in London last month but so far there's no online store.

Matches will be getting a few styles in soon and flannelsfashion.com seem to have some very old styles in limited sizes available on clearance.


----------



## Clooky001

Hi - im a CO geek, love them shoes... Her online website should be opening soon, well the store keeps telling me!!! If not call the store they are really helpful and have tons in there, they do mail order I'm sure...
If anyone sees pink and gold dolly let me know? 
Good luck with your search x


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I adore her shoes, I can't wait for the online boutique to be up and running!


----------



## Ilgin

That's good news! hope they ship overseas ...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Kelly Ripa has been wearing the red paloma platforms lately.  She mentioned on fashion finder that she recently got them in Las Vegas, but she didn't mention the store.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Here is the link.

http://coolspotters.com/tv-personal...charlotte-olympia-paloma-pumps#medium-1118388


----------



## hazeltt

There's a list of stockists on the official website: http://www.charlotteolympia.com/


----------



## randr21

let's have people start posting their CO shoes on this thread!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I will when I finally get a pair!


----------



## hazeltt

Does anyone know what styles The Room (The Bay in Canada) has right now?


----------



## BellaShoes

In the meantime; Emma Watson


----------



## BellaShoes

Cheryl Cole


----------



## jeshika

Chanel 0407 said:


> Kelly Ripa has been wearing the red paloma platforms lately.  She mentioned on fashion finder that she recently got them in Las Vegas, but she didn't mention the store.



Probably Shoe In at the Wynn, it's listed as a stockist.


----------



## deango

SJP


----------



## am2022

love these ones!!!


----------



## babyontheway

Great- just what my wallet needs, some more gorgeous shoes to lust after


----------



## am2022

babyontheway said:


> Great- just what my wallet needs, some more gorgeous shoes to lust after


----------



## Windelynn

My first but not last pair!! Sorry for ginormous size of pics


----------



## Ilgin

Oh my! Purple on red is so delicious!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*windelynn- *they are gorgeous congrats! May I ask where you found  them?


----------



## Windelynn

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *windelynn- *they are gorgeous congrats! May I ask where you found  them?



Hudson Bay "The Room" - Toronto Canada on Queen Street
They are currently on sale 397.99 CAD plus 13% HST tax
Also sizes I saw were 37, 40, 41.

Im going to check to see if they have the metallic blue dolores heels as well on sale: http://www.shoewawa.com/assets_c/2010/10/charlotte-olympia-dolores-109281.html


----------



## yazziestarr

*Windelynn *those are gorgeous! love the color combo.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you *windelynn!*


----------



## fumi

I'm so glad Neiman Marcus has started stocking Charlotte Olympia! I just preordered the lace-up cage sandals. anyone else preordered any?


----------



## Straight-Laced

fumi said:


> I'm so glad Neiman Marcus has started stocking Charlotte Olympia! *I just preordered the lace-up cage sandals*. anyone else preordered any?




Lovely!!!  Which colour - black or leopard??

And thanks for the heads up re NM


----------



## michellejy

Windelynn said:


> My first but not last pair!! Sorry for ginormous size of pics




 Oh my gosh. I love purple. I love red. I love hidden platforms. I love shoes with contrasting heel colors. I think you have hit the shoe jackpot here!


----------



## fumi

Straight-Laced said:


> Lovely!!! Which colour - black or leopard??
> 
> And thanks for the heads up re NM


 
I got these:





I love CO's designs


----------



## Windelynn

oh wow!!! Finally more stores are carrying Charlotte Olympias! Those ones are gorgegous!! ^


----------



## Ilgin

Gorgeous,fumi! Congrats!


----------



## Straight-Laced

fumi said:


> I got these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love CO's designs





Gorgeous!!  Love the gold platform and the eyelet detail!


----------



## fumi

Thanks ladies 
The platform on CO's shoes is what attracted me to the brand in the first place. I hope I can save up enough money to buy more


----------



## babyontheway

Windelynn- these are stunning!  What style shoe is it?  Are they comfortable?  Sorry for all the questions


Windelynn said:


> My first but not last pair!! Sorry for ginormous size of pics


----------



## kett

Fumi they are so cute! I was thinking about ordering the Canvas Dollys... I am so excited that we finally have another CL source in the US. I keep checking charlotteolympia.com to see when the darn online store will be up!


----------



## yazziestarr

^oh me to I check all the time! I cant wait for it to go up.

I was so excited to see NM started carrying them

Congrats *Fumi*! those are so cute!

Has anyone done mail order from the shop in England? I recently saw on FB that they ship worldwide.


----------



## fumi

Thanks everyone! I also obsessively check the CO site to see if the e-shop is set up yet. I can't wait!


----------



## Windelynn

babyontheway said:


> Windelynn- these are stunning!  What style shoe is it?  Are they comfortable?  Sorry for all the questions



These are comfortable but the only bad comment i have is that the flap at the back sometimes flips out...not sure if i am explaining this properly. 
Lol! 

They style is called Immodesty


----------



## Ilgin

The fruit covered pumps 






(picture credit to: backseatstylers.com)

The leather&suede version is available for pre order on Luisaviaroma!


----------



## carlinha

i just discovered this brand... and can i say LOVE 

love the colors, shapes, materials, platforms!!!

great, just what i need, another obsession!  

for those who own a pair, what is the sizing like?  for reference, almost all my Louboutins are size 35.5 - 36... i'm afraid to buy online without trying them on first, because i'm not sure how they will fit.

 and i can't wait for the online website to start selling shoes soon!!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

carlinha said:


> i just discovered this brand... and can i say LOVE
> 
> love the colors, shapes, materials, platforms!!!
> 
> great, just what i need, another obsession!
> 
> for those who own a pair, what is the sizing like?  for reference, almost all my Louboutins are size 35.5 - 36... i'm afraid to buy online without trying them on first, because i'm not sure how they will fit.
> 
> and i can't wait for the online website to start selling shoes soon!!!


 
hi C, you'll LOVE Charlotte Olympia.....her shoes are the best IMO.....I think you'll be a 35.5-36 in her shoes as well (FYI I'm a 36 in her shoes and you know my CL sizing lol).  Do you know if her shoes have started trickling in at the BG shoe lounge?


----------



## carlinha

foxycleopatra said:


> hi C, you'll LOVE Charlotte Olympia.....her shoes are the best IMO.....I think you'll be a 35.5-36 in her shoes as well (FYI I'm a 36 in her shoes and you know my CL sizing lol).  Do you know if her shoes have started trickling in at the BG shoe lounge?



hi *foxy*!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fancy seeing you on here  

i know that she was at BG for a shoe signing today, and so they are carrying a few of her styles (only 5 when i talked to an SA today):
http://blog.bergdorfgoodman.com/womens-style/charlotte-olympia

i'd love to try them on before purchasing... i'm excited to own my first pair... what styles do you have, and what would you consider are her "classic must-have styles"?


----------



## yazziestarr

Hi *Carlinah*! not foxy, but I think her classic style would be the dolly. 

I loooove her but dont own any yet they styles are so limited here and sells out in a heartbeat.

JSYO the flagship store in London ships worldwide i keep wanting to order but am worried about sizing. 
s/s 11 on FB
http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=52502&id=123154434364710


----------



## yazziestarr

Ilgin said:


> The fruit covered pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (picture credit to: backseatstylers.com)
> 
> The leather&suede version is available for pre order on Luisaviaroma!


anyone know if the shoe in between the rio and dolly is CO too? style?
Thank you!

the fruits are soo cute! but i don't think I could pull them off


----------



## Ilgin

The shoe in btwn is CO, *yazzie*. I have no idea about the style name-would like to know too.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> i'd love to try them on before purchasing... i'm excited to own my first pair... what styles do you have, and what would you consider are her "classic must-have styles"?


 
Hi *carlinha! *I am patiently waiting for the online shop to launch too! I think Dolly or Paloma would be a great first pair. Here are pics of the Paloma. 
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...bv=2&aq=0&aqi=g4&aql=&oq=charlotte+olympia+pa


----------



## yazziestarr

thanks *llgin*!


----------



## yazziestarr

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi *carlinha! *I am patiently waiting for the online shop to launch too! I think Dolly or Paloma would be a great first pair. Here are pics of the Paloma.
> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...bv=2&aq=0&aqi=g4&aql=&oq=charlotte+olympia+pa



oh the paloma! another shoe I kick myself for not jumping on and what made me start really liking charlotte olympia. the ruffle on the back and colors are TDF


----------



## fumi

I love the Paloma style too! The thing I like most about CO shoes is how cool the platform looks


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

yazziestarr said:


> oh the paloma! another shoe I kick myself for not jumping on and what made me start really liking charlotte olympia. the ruffle on the back and colors are TDF


 
me too *Yazzie, *should have gotten them from NAP when they first came out.


----------



## Clooky001

carlinha said:


> i just discovered this brand... and can i say LOVE
> 
> love the colors, shapes, materials, platforms!!!
> 
> great, just what i need, another obsession!
> 
> for those who own a pair, what is the sizing like?  for reference, almost all my Louboutins are size 35.5 - 36... i'm afraid to buy online without trying them on first, because i'm not sure how they will fit.
> 
> and i can't wait for the online website to start selling shoes soon!!!



 I'm a true size 36 and all my CL are also sizes 35-36. I have both Dolly, dolores in a 36 and paloma in a 36.5 which is big. Good luck. 
I'm going to collect my pink suede dolly,s tomo so excited been waiting for them to coming in


----------



## Windelynn

clooky001 = please share pics!!!


----------



## garywilliams198

diorfashion said:


> I want to know where I may be able to find these shoes in the U.S.?  TIA!


I don't know of any physical locations but http://www.charlotte-olympia-shop.com/ is boasting 50% off.


----------



## carlinha

^i saw that. but is it a legitimate store, and not knock-offs???  i don't know the brand at all to know the difference/authenticate...


----------



## babyontheway

This isn't the official website, so I would not purchase from here


garywilliams198 said:


> I don't know of any physical locations but http://www.charlotte-olympia-shop.com/ is boasting 50% off.


----------



## kett

Fake fake fake!


----------



## kett

yazziestarr said:


> oh the paloma! another shoe I kick myself for not jumping on and what made me start really liking charlotte olympia. the ruffle on the back and colors are TDF



ITA the Paloma is so pretty. This same season she did a platform wedge with the ruffle back that is to die for. Couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## randr21

i thought i saw either saks or bg now stocked them?


----------



## yazziestarr

Bergdorf/ NM but only a few styles


----------



## Echoes

A little bouncing around the web came up with these. 

Not too wild about the Carmen Miranda ones though.


----------



## Echoes

The colors!!  The colors!!!


----------



## carlinha

i got an email from my NM SF SA that they just received 3 pairs in store yesterday...

please contact him if interested:
Todd Peurala
415-362-3900 ext 2230
todd_peurala@neimanmarcusstores.com

here are some pics:














also, for those lucky ladies in london, i saw this sample sale invite for tomorrow, Sunday, Feb. 27.  
shoes range from 100-300 GBP, sizes 36-41





for those who get to go, please let us know how it was!!!


----------



## babyontheway

I am in love with these!!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## randr21

kirna zabete, a store in NYC also carries them...their website will be stocking them soon.


----------



## Windelynn

Ive been a busy girl with an older but a goodie reveal!!! Charlotte Olympia Ophelia Pumps!


----------



## carlinha

what a beautiful shoe, congrats *windelynn*!!!


----------



## kett

Amazing! They are so gorgeous.


----------



## Ilgin

beautiful, *Windelynn*! Congrats!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

congrats Windelynn!!!!


----------



## Joke

Windelynn said:


> Ive been a busy girl with an older but a goodie reveal!!! Charlotte Olympia Ophelia Pumps!



ooooh!!!!!


----------



## randr21

beautiful shoes windelynn...CO is definitely not afraid of color.

I just went to BG yesterday and saw their small collection of CO shoes...they are so distinctive and lovely.  I can see why they'd be a hit with celebrities and socialites...I would be staring at them too if I saw them on anyone.


----------



## karolinec1

Can anyone provide input on how they fit?  No one in Toronto carries them (despite the fact that there are two locations listed on the CO website - one stopped carrying them, and the other went out of business), so it looks like my only options are eBay or ordering them from NM or BG....  I wear a 6 1/2 US in open toe, and 7 US in closed toe; my Choos are 37, my Manolos are 37.5, my Valentinos are true to US size, and my Loubies... well, you know - they're all over the place.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Windelynn

karolinec1 said:


> Can anyone provide input on how they fit?  No one in Toronto carries them (despite the fact that there are two locations listed on the CO website - one stopped carrying them, and the other went out of business), so it looks like my only options are eBay or ordering them from NM or BG....  I wear a 6 1/2 US in open toe, and 7 US in closed toe; my Choos are 37, my Manolos are 37.5, my Valentinos are true to US size, and my Loubies... well, you know - they're all over the place.  Thanks in advance!!



Hi Karoline they might still carry they at The Bay - The Room.
The sizes for me seem to be true to size. I wear size 8 so i often get the 38 or 38.5


----------



## Windelynn

Some modeling pics


----------



## yazziestarr

*windelynn *they are gorgeous!


----------



## karolinec1

Windelynn said:


> Hi Karoline they might still carry they at The Bay - The Room.
> The sizes for me seem to be true to size. I wear size 8 so i often get the 38 or 38.5


 
Thanks, Windelynn, but I went to the Room a couple weeks ago, and they don't seem to carry them anymore. Plum was the other location listed on the CO site, and they closed about a month ago... Sigh.

Thank you for the feedback on sizing though!


----------



## demicouture

windelynn, gorgeous!


----------



## kett

Has everyone checked out the charlotteolympia website? It is FINALLY up and running! Yay!!!!! I already have a wish list a mile long... it looks like the original Dolly is back and the Paloma in more colors than I have seen anywhere else. 

Hmmm.... wallpaper or shoes, wallpaper or shoes...


----------



## Advo

^Yep. I saw they have the Eve in patent leather - gorgeous - but I still prefer suede.


----------



## Ilgin

I would give an arm and leg for the green suede Eve!!!


----------



## Clooky001

Online website is great - pink dolly is back in stock in every size, I've got mine coming tomorrow can't wait


----------



## billbill

but the postage of online shop is so expensive...


----------



## Ilgin

^Yeah ... shipping costs outside UK are very high, unfortunately...





Clooky001 said:


> Online website is great - pink dolly is back in stock in every size, I've got mine coming tomorrow can't wait


 
Congrats! Please do post pics for me to drool over!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Exorbitant int'l shipping costs aside, it looks like they don't even deduct the 16% VAT for overseas orders......hmmm.


----------



## carlinha

foxycleopatra said:


> Exorbitant int'l shipping costs aside, it looks like they don't even deduct the 16% VAT for overseas orders......hmmm.



that's a big problem.  did you contact customer service *foxy*?  i would let them know ASAP so they can refund you.  it's not something to sneeze at, the amount.


----------



## Ilgin

I was so tempted to order a pair of Palomas but my country's customs would also charge me 20% of my order plus the ridiculous shipping cost. The weirdest thing is Turkey stockists listed on the website do not even have any COs in stock currently let alone the Palomas... They are just non-existent!!:tumbleweed:


----------



## foxycleopatra

carlinha said:


> that's a big problem.  did you contact customer service *foxy*?  i would let them know ASAP so they can refund you.  it's not something to sneeze at, the amount.



hi C, i did actually call the boutique to complain, and the SA who took my call took note of that problem and said that he would relay the message to their e-commerce head office.  the website literally got launched days ago.  i soooo should've bitten the bullet and ordered the black/white piano platforms in my size when the boutique had them in stock (that was several months back, and boutiques were going to deduct the VAT and ship them via royal mail or parcelforce, i.e. a very much affordable shipping method).  now that there's an e-commerce component, charlotte olympia boutiques are no longer even shipping overseas.....they just refer you to online......sigh.


----------



## Clooky001

Yeah I looked at the shipping costs and it's something like £80 to the US!!!!!! 
Harvey Nichols & Selfridges both stoke COs if they are any better on shipping costs? But their collections are not that great!


----------



## Clooky001

Sorry meant stock!! Using my iPhone and hitting wrong keys!!


----------



## Clooky001

Ilgin said:


> ^Yeah ... shipping costs outside UK are very high, unfortunately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Please do post pics for me to drool over!!



Thx Hun, ill post pics as soon as they arrive.. I've been waiting for these for so long. The waitlist in the boutique are like a mile long!


----------



## Clooky001

foxycleopatra said:


> Exorbitant int'l shipping costs aside, it looks like they don't even deduct the 16% VAT for overseas orders......hmmm.



Our VAT is 20% now 
So they still charge you this!!!! That's bad x


----------



## kett

Clooky congrats! Show us when you get them! 

They def. need to fix the VAT problem - that's a chunk of change!


----------



## carlinha

foxycleopatra said:


> hi C, i did actually call the boutique to complain, and the SA who took my call took note of that problem and said that he would relay the message to their e-commerce head office.  the website literally got launched days ago.  i soooo should've bitten the bullet and ordered the black/white piano platforms in my size when the boutique had them in stock (that was several months back, and boutiques were going to deduct the VAT and ship them via royal mail or parcelforce, i.e. a very much affordable shipping method).  now that there's an e-commerce component, charlotte olympia boutiques are no longer even shipping overseas.....they just refer you to online......sigh.



oh no   i hope they resolve it soon.... that's a bummer though!


----------



## Clooky001

Hi ladies, please meet my gorgeous babies 



















I love them so much  x


----------



## Ilgin

*Clooky*, your pink Dollys are pure perfection!!!  Congrats again!!


----------



## kett

Gooooooooooorrrgggeeeousss!!!!! Congratulations again - they are stunners!


----------



## carlinha

congrats *clooky* i love them!  are they comfy to walk in?  did you size the same as in CLs in them?


----------



## Clooky001

Thx ladies 

I went tts - these are the most comfortable pair of brand new shoes ever . I go TTS in all her styles. 

Again thx for all your lovely comments


----------



## zjajkj

This brand has many pretty nice heels!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Clooky001 said:


> Hi ladies, please meet my gorgeous babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them so much  x



FABULOUS Clooky!!!! Congrats!!! We need modeling pix!!!!! Pretty please?!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Charlotte Olympia's website just restocked their inventory, including the Dolly shoes!!! Grab your size before they're all gone again!

I just ordered a pair in black suede! At last I get them in my size and the color I want!!! woohoo! 

Btw, I need to rant lol! I still do NOT like their website... it's kinda wonky when you check out . Maybe it's not compatible with my MAC-book pro, but still... at this age, everyone has a MAC, their website designers should really do something about it. I had to check out like 5 times and it kept on giving me a "Please select shipping method" error message, and there's no shipping section to even choose from.... Also some shoe sizes are not available, but if so they should remove that choice from the pull-down menu. Very frustrating...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I'm doing more research on this designer and came across this interview with her on April 17, 2011 by Sandra Bauknecht.

Original here: http://www.sandrascloset.com/my-interview-with-charlotte-olympia-dellal/

*My Interview with Charlotte Olympia Dellal*

Meet Charlotte Olympia Dellal, the half-Brazilian, half-English designer behind the label Charlotte Olympia. Her designs are characterised by towering heels, bold colours, vivid animal prints and the glamour of the 1940s. The cordwainer graduate is looking like a classic noir femme fatale herself. With bright red lipstick and her hair laid in waves, she is an eye-catching image from that bygone era.

Born 1981 into a prominent family of London real-estate developers, Charlotte is the eldest of four children.  Her siblings are also often featured in the press.  Alice, her sister, is a style-setting model with a punk-rock image and Alex, her brother, owns an art gallery and dates Monaco-born princess Charlotte Casiraghi.
Charlotte Dellal has inherited the grace and beauty of her mother Andrea, a famous `70s Brazilian model. Last year, she not only got married to the father of her first son Ray, she also opened her first shop in Londons Mayfair.

Her designs were featured heavily on the catwalk at London Fashion Week and can be bought at well-known reatilers around the globe, like Bergdorf Goodman in New York and Selfridges in London among others.
In Zurich, her amazing creations are available at Lovers Lane. The newly opened corner at Salvatore Schito is a must for all shoe-lovers!

Charlotte, who was supposed to join the opening party, had to cancel because of her second pregnancy. Nevertheless, she gave me a lovely and long telephone interview. I truly enjoyed talking to her.

*First of all, let me thank you for taking the time to talk to me and congrats on your pregnancy and the fabulous collection. I am truly in love with your creations. I read once that you were already in love with shoes when you were a kid and were playing with your moms shoes. Is that true?
*I dont think obesessively not more than any other girl liked playing with shoes, not obsessed. Playing dress up.

*When has your passion for shoes started?  When have you realized that you have to make shoes, that you have such a talent for it?*
I always loved shoes. I think most  girls love shoes. I decided to make them when I was at college doing my foundation course. Before Cordwainers , I went to London College of Fashion. I originally didnt think I would be a shoe designer, I wanted to  do clothing. But during the course, I knew that I want to design shoes.

*Will we see clothes one day?*
I did some collaborations. I did dresses for S/S 2010 matching the shoes and gloves.  It depends on the collection. It works well for the head to toe look, quite pin-upy I sold them in my store, but now they are all gone.

*Do you like it matchy-matchy?*
It depends on the fabric and on the feel of the collection. It varies

*Are you working in the London store sometimes? Can your fans see you there?*
I love being in my store but obviously the majority of my time, I have to work in my studio. Especially in the beginning, I loved being in my store.

*Where do you design mostly? In your studio or at home?*
Like most  designers, you can have your best ideas at a random place but otherwise I like being in my studio. It has got my materials, all my things, components etc..

*I read once that you design with a television usually showing an old movie in the background? True?*
In college I stayed up late, all night sometimes and I kind of liked working in silent noise. When deadlines came up, the television  in the background was kind of inspiring, that silent noise was not so distracting and it tend to be movies I had watched anyway a thousand times before. Today, my studio doesnt have a TV but I listen to music.


*You are obviously very inspired by the decade of the fourties. Not only the designs of your shoes, you even wear your hair in that glamourous wavy style, you like red lips, gloves and berets. Where does that love for that era come from?*
I like that era, it got that nostalgic feel to it. The accessories were so much more fun and had a certain humour to them.  They were more a part of the outfit and the look.
When you look back to previous decades, like the fourties, fifties, thirties, theyd wear a fantastic hat, a funny little bag like the poodle bag for example. They had stockings to match their shoes. It was so much accessories-oriented, more fun. I love hats, I love shoes, I collect them. Thats why I like it so much.

*Will we see other decades referenced in the future?*
Definitely the fourties, it partures off to the fifties sometimes. A little bit of kitsch. But obviously not too kitschy. There is a thin line between.

*But you work the retro vibe in a very modern way. How?*
I try to get just the essence of it. The soul of it is maybe nostalgic. I dont want to imitate. Things change, I think my shoes are classic with a modern silhouette with a feminine touch that probably only a woman can do.

*This time, your F/W 2011 collection is based on the character of Arlena Stuart Marshall from the Agatha Christie mystery novel Evil Under the Sun. You even created a movie to present the collection. It is called To die for and it is really to die for, full of 1940s and 50s glamour.*
I love Agatha Christie movies. The director Jam was fantastic.  I came up with the concept but she did it. It was a lot of fun, almost like a little film noir.

*Who would be your favourite character of that time? Do you have a muse? Which one is your favourite movie ?*
I love Rita Hayworth and her movie Gild. I died my hair red because of her. Last time that you saw me in London it was still red but now I cannot die it anymore because of my pregnancy.

*Speaking of time managment. You already have a little son, you got married last year, opened your first store, create all those amazing shoes. If you could advice other women, how do you balance all your different tasks?*
I only have one kid at the moment and he is two, so that is easy. Obviously that is going to change soon. My studio is only 5 minutes away from my home. I try to go there at lunch time as I dont like to be absent so much from his life. And I am my own boss which makes it much easier. For the first year, my son came to work with me the whole time. So I guess that helped a bit. But ask me again when I am having two

*Do you know already what you are going to have? Boy or girl?*
I like surprises. I am always designing for the future. My feeling tells me that it is a boy again. To be honest, I would like to have one girl to wear my shoes. Wouldnt it be an irony to only have boys?!






*Your signature trademark on all your shoes is the spider web. Is it true that it associated with Charlottes web, the famous childrens book?*
Yes. It is as simple as it is, it is related to the childrens book.

*You got married in a stunning gown by Giambattista Valli. Why did you choose him and not an English designer for example?*
We are friends. I used to intern for him when he was at Ungaro and afterwards when he started up his own business. I never did full internships because I was still in college but whenever I had a spare moment I would go to  Paris and work for Giambattista, whether it was for a month or two weeks. And during that time, he became my friend. It was always clear that he would do the dress for my wedding. I didnt have to do anything. He knows me and I gave him a free rein. 
Giambattista does amazing dresses, I just love his designs. And I wore my own shoes in leopard print.

*If you were the stylist for Kate Middlestons dress, which designer would you choose for her?*
Concerning the footwear, probably not my own shoes. She is a cool girl, my shoes are too high, she wouldnt wear platforms.
Regarding the gown, I am intrigued. The dress is not confirmed. It could be McQueen. It will be a definitely an English designer and if Sarah Burton (McQueens designer) gets her right, she could come up with a great creation for her.

*Do you only wear your own designs? If not, who would be another designer you will wear shoes from?*
No, I only wear my shoes.

*How many pairs of shoes do you own?*
Too many, it is a tough question as I also sample in my size. If there is a pair of shoes that I didnt order for myself, I still got the sample and I have pieces that I didnt produce in the end. So let me say, I have got a lot of shoes.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Continued

*I interviewed Nicholas Kirkwood last year.  He went to Cordwainers like you. During our conversation, he said the following about you: &#8220;I love very much what Charlotte Olympia does. A wonderful girl, very beautiful. I think we sometimes have the same customer, it is a very close but friendly competition.&#8221;
Do you agree?*
Lovely Nicholas! I fully agree. We have the same clients. But you cannot compare us so much, apart from the heel height. We do absolutely different things. It is a friendly competition. There are a lot of young and contemporary designers at the moment, there are so many fantastic shoes designers coming up. They always got their own signature which is important.

*Do you have somebody in mind that you truly want to wear your shoes?*
My grandmothers, especially the one from my father&#8217;s side, who recently passed away. I loved her very much, she was a big influence to me. Till the day she died, she dressed fabulous, had her hair fantastic. I kind of based my hair on her. She was an extremely chic and glamorous woman. There are less and less of those women who are bringing back that old-school glamour in a modern way. I&#8217;d like to reach out to my customer base and kind of have older women wearing my shoes.

*You are born into a very prominent family. Everyone seems to be very independent and strong in what they are doing. How was your childhood?*
My parents have always encouraged me to do what I wanted to do and encouraged me to work. My dad always asked me from the beginning, when I said that I wanted to do shoes, if it is a hobby or a business. 
From the moment I left college, I never interned with any other footwear designer. I always wanted to set up my own business and it is very much a business for me. It is not just about designing shoes. I wanted it to be a growing business, make it work worldwide. So I tend to be very business-minded as well.

*What was the moment when your business has become really succesful?*
I think when I decided to open my own store. It is always a risk, but it felt right. I cannot really explain it. I was starting to get more character. At the same time, I always tried to grow slowly but surely. As much as I loved to be in many more stores, I try to choose stores where I can grow organically. Make the production. The key is not to want or do anything too quickly.  I have established my esthetics which I think is extremely important and  to have a signature style that makes people recognize.

*Do you want to open more shops?*
Hopefully, probably next year another one.
If you had to escape to an island and were allowed to bring three things, which ones would that be?
I am definitely not taking shoes on an island. I am not taking any shoes for once in my life. I prefer the sand on my feet. I am going to stick with people. I collect too many things. My husband, my child and my dog.

*END*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Random pix:

From Sandrascloset.com





The flagship store in London





The designer herself





Campaign SS11 Dolly in Red Suede





Paloma in Black Satin


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Gwen Stefani on cover of April 2011 Elle UK wearing Dolores in Red (canvas)





Gwen Stefani in Elle UK April 2011 wearing Andrea in Gold (fabric)





Mischa Barton wearing online exclusive Piano





Kim Kardashian wearing Dolores in Red (canvas)





Close-up of KK's Dolores


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dolly in Black (canvas)





Lea Michele in Dolores? last season?





Hilary Duff wearing Dolly in Pink Suede (the shoes look a bit off to me? Might be just my eyes though....)





Karolina Kurkova wearing Paloma


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

From Lookbook.nu





From Charlotte Olympia to Vogue.com





Nicole Kidman in a bright green pair....





Leopard Ponyhair Dolly


----------



## Clooky001

CEC, can't wait to see your new black dollys - they are so stunning...

I'm I'm a dilemma!!!  I've purchased to many pairs in the last month and wanting more but can't have them all....confused between the CO carman in black, red dollys, green dollys, or CL RB mago & black pampas?  Can only get two pairs as have a few other MUST haves.  
I actually think I'm leaning towards the COs..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Clooky001 said:


> CEC, can't wait to see your new black dollys - they are so stunning...
> 
> I'm I'm a dilemma!!!  I've purchased to many pairs in the last month and wanting more but can't have them all....confused between the CO carman in black, red dollys, green dollys, or CL RB mago & black pampas?  Can only get two pairs as have a few other MUST haves.
> I actually think I'm leaning towards the COs..



*Clooky* you're my idol 

Once I saw your pink Dollys, that just automatically convinced me that I need a pair as well lol, but everything was sold out in the size and color I wanted. So finally after a month of stalking NAP, NM, My Theresa, and CO's online website daily, persistence has shown me that my efforts have not gone to waste lol. 

You must get the red dollys!!!! I was going to order this pair as well (considering the extraordinary 100GBP shipping I'm paying), but my size was snatched from my basket at the last minute!!! so mad  lol but it might be a good thing for me to wait and see how the sizing will fit on me first for the black ones.

I also tried on CL's beige Pampas 150 and it was very beautifully made, intricate laser cuts, and so cute on the foot. I think it's a little more unique than the RB Mago since many people own this already, but they're all great choices!


----------



## rdgldy

CEC, thanks for posting the interview!  I need a pair of these gorgeous shoes!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^np *rdgldy*!!! glad you like her shoes as well 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Charlotte Olympia made a movie for her Fall 2011 collection and you can see some of her new shoes here! 

From Style.com
Feb 22, 2011
By Afsun Qureshi

For the film presenting her Fall 2011 collection, Charlotte Dellal of Charlotte Olympia turned to one of her great obsessions for inspiration: Agatha Christie.

&#8220;I am a serious Agatha Christie fan, and I used certain novels and characters as a starting point,&#8221; she says of To Die For, her noirish, three-minute short, written and directed by London-based filmmaker Jam. &#8220;The film was a way to describe the collection; obviously, shoes don&#8217;t get their own runway show, so I was looking for a way to get the feel of the collection across. Of course, it is all quite tongue-in-cheek, a bit surreal, and hopefully quite sexy.&#8221; English model Portia Freeman plays the lead. &#8220;She completely embodies the Charlotte Olympia woman,&#8221; Dellal raves. &#8220;She is not just a pretty face; she has a lot of character.&#8221; And, it goes without saying, great shoes. Poirot never had footwear like this.

The film debuts at Dellal&#8217;s launch party-cum-presentation tonight, but we&#8217;ve got the first glimpse exclusively here on Style.com.

To see original movie, click here:
http://www.style.com/stylefile/2011/02/exclusive-charlotte-olympias-fall-2011-film-noir/


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

For those who can't access the movie, I snapped some pix and made a little collage of eye-candy ...

























^I like the gloves.... quirky


----------



## rdgldy

the cat flats are darling!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^I've gotta get myself some of these fabulous stockings 

Last but not least, the star shoes being featured in the movie...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rdgldy said:


> the cat flats are darling!



so cute! they remind me of MJ's mouse flats though.... 

I like the leopard heels too 

but to be honest, I'm not feeling most of these shoes.... I'm sure we'll see more styles coming out soon though


----------



## kett

CEC I love you! Thank you so much for putting all of that together. I am so obsessed with CO lately and it is so hard to find anything about her shoes around here... you rock.


----------



## Windelynn

i love CO!!!! I am waiting for a sale on the ones in stock here..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kett said:


> CEC I love you! Thank you so much for putting all of that together. I am so obsessed with CO lately and it is so hard to find anything about her shoes around here... you rock.



Thanks *Kett*! I think the first time I laid eyes on a pair of CO shoes was this ebay auction that you posted a looooonnnng time ago lol. I couldn't forget that golden web signature lol
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHARLOTTE-OLYMP...77685?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b5dc75f5



Windelynn said:


> i love CO!!!! I am waiting for a sale on the ones in stock here..



Would the sale be online as well?
Ooohhhh I'm so obsessed now lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*EDITING MY PREVIOUS POSTS:*



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Random pix:
> 
> The designer herself



Just want to add that Mrs Olympia Dellal is wearing FW09 Greta in Red/Pink Metallic Leather



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mischa Barton wearing online exclusive Piano



Correction: Mischa Barton is actually wearing the original FW08 Cindy in Piano when promoting for The Beautiful Life



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Lea Michele in Dolores? last season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilary Duff wearing Dolly in Pink Suede (the shoes look a bit off to me? Might be just my eyes though....)



Correction: I'm suspecting Lea Michele is actually wearing the FW10 Ellen in Black, though it could be Dolores

Also Hilary Duff is wearing SS10 Dolly in Dusty Pink Canvas (same as Sarah Jessica Parker before), NOT Rose Suede.... That's why the color looked off to me lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CEC.LV4eva said:


> From Lookbook.nu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole Kidman in a bright green pair....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Ponyhair Dolly



The first pic is also of FW09 Greta in Red/Pink Metallic Leather, as worn by the designer before. I think the girl's name is Donna.

Nicole Kidman is wearing SS10 Dolly in Green Python

The last pic is from FW10 Polly in Leopard Red


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^The designer herself in Dolly





^SS11 Dolly in Beige Python





^SS11 Lais in Multi-Satin





^FW10 remakes of Paloma in purple, green, and red satin.
Note: the red satin was originally made in FW08
Love the colored CO stockings!!! 





^SS11 Vera featured in L'Officiel April 2011 magazine


----------



## Clooky001

Hey, I'm gonna go for the red dollys but also want the green dollys, called the boutique earlier today & they still dont know when they will be receiving there shipment.. ;(
She said they have lots of funky versions of the carmen wedge pump..  so I'm going to pop in next week for a visit 

Make sure you post pics of your dollys?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^SS09 Maxine in Magenta from anitalovesit.blogspot.com





^SS11 Dolly in Black Suede from workthismagic.blogspot.com





^Dasha Zhukova wearing FW10 Paloma in Green Satin at Black Swan premiere





^FW09 Ziggy in Black Gold from garrypeppervintage.blogspot.com





^Again, FW09 Ziggy from Net-a-Porter


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Clooky001 said:


> Hey, I'm gonna go for the red dollys but also want the green dollys, called the boutique earlier today & they still dont know when they will be receiving there shipment.. ;(
> She said they have lots of funky versions of the carmen wedge pump..  so I'm going to pop in next week for a visit
> 
> Make sure you post pics of your dollys?



omg, you're sooooo lucky to be able to visit the boutique in person!! The red would be fabulous! your pink Dollys will have a little sister soon 

Can you take some spy pix , pretty please?!??! Ooh would you mind asking if their sale soon will go online as well? I'm in Canada... we have nothing 

Yup, I'll post pix when they arrive next week.


----------



## Clooky001

CEC.LV4eva said:


> omg, you're sooooo lucky to be able to visit the boutique in person!! The red would be fabulous! your pink Dollys will have a little sister soon
> 
> Can you take some spy pix , pretty please?!??!
> 
> Yup, I'll post pix when they arrive next week.



Hopefully- a sexy sis! 

IPhone to the ready!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Clooky001 said:


> Hopefully- a sexy sis!
> 
> IPhone to the ready!!



^Thank you!!! 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

More pix lol (I'm seriously obsessed haha)





^German Elle Dec 2010: Olivia Palermo wearing FW10 Paloma in Yellow Satin 





^German Elle Dec 2010: Olivia Palermo wearing FW10 Paloma in Red Satin 





^NAP featuring FW10 Esmerelda in Black Yellow





^Fall 2011 collection of kitty wedges





^CO's SS11 Pandora Clutch
DIY project here lol: http://honestlywtf.com/diy/diy-transparent-clutch


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Last set of pix all from Fashion Editor at Large

Fall 2011 Collection:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CO shopping bag from HauteCouturista.com


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Hmm.... I just noticed that the black suede Dolly went up in price by 48 GBD (~80 US) today :excl:

I guess I'm lucky to have ordered it on Friday....


----------



## madaddie

I need her kitty flats and wedges!! 

Anyone know of any online stockists who will be selling or pre-selling them?


----------



## kett

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks *Kett*! I think the first time I laid eyes on a pair of CO shoes was this ebay auction that you posted a looooonnnng time ago lol. I couldn't forget that golden web signature lol
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHARLOTTE-OLYMP...77685?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b5dc75f5



The marble wedges... ugh, those shoes haunt me! If I ever find a pair in my size, I swear I will sell my sister to get my hands on them. Love Olivia in those Palomas!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^lol i wish I had a sister or brother to sell


----------



## Windelynn

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks *Kett*! I think the first time I laid eyes on a pair of CO shoes was this ebay auction that you posted a looooonnnng time ago lol. I couldn't forget that golden web signature lol
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHARLOTTE-OLYMP...77685?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b5dc75f5
> 
> 
> 
> Would the sale be online as well?
> Ooohhhh I'm so obsessed now lol



The sale is only instore.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^When is the in-store sale then? I may drop by London in a couple of weeks....


----------



## Windelynn

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^When is the in-store sale then? I may drop by London in a couple of weeks....



sorry to mislead you, i was referring to the Canadian location that sells CO...
The Room at The Hudson Bay Company in Toronto.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Windelynn said:


> sorry to mislead you, i was referring to the Canadian location that sells CO...
> The Room at The Hudson Bay Company in Toronto.



Ooooh That would be fantastic! Please let me know when the dates are exactly! I'm actually moving to Ontario


----------



## vivi11

Has anyone order from Charlotte Olympia online?? How long does it take to ship to you?


----------



## meltdown_ice

vivi11 said:


> Has anyone order from Charlotte Olympia online?? How long does it take to ship to you?



They shipped via UPS and the shoes arrived in singapore in just 3 days, the customer service is fantastic too, i got my VAT refund processed immediately when i informed them that i have received my shoes. HTH


----------



## vivi11

meltdown_ice said:


> They shipped via UPS and the shoes arrived in singapore in just 3 days, the customer service is fantastic too, i got my VAT refund processed immediately when i informed them that i have received my shoes. HTH


 

So fast?! I order mine through the boutique and being ship to Singapore for me, but I have not received the shoe up till now.

So you order from the CO online and pay 100pound shipping fee? And how you do with the detax thing? Can you explain further?


----------



## meltdown_ice

vivi11 said:


> So fast?! I order mine through the boutique and being ship to Singapore for me, but I have not received the shoe up till now.
> 
> So you order from the CO online and pay 100pound shipping fee? And how you do with the detax thing? Can you explain further?




I ordered last sun and got it on Thurs morning. Maybe you should email them, they are very fast with responding. I asked them for tracking number and they responded same day. Once you got your shoes, you just email them for VAT refund.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Originally posted in my collection thread:

*Charlotte Olympia Dolly in Black Suede and Gold Leather Island Platform (Nero/Oro)*

I went to go pick up my first pair of CO heels at the UPS customer service center on Friday cuz I was away on a trip last week. I had take the taxi cuz the UPS place was located in the middle of nowhere out of town which cost me an extra 50$ ush: At least the COD wasn't too bad, only 83$! WOOHOO! 

So how are the shoes? They're FABULOUS!!! I can't speak enough about them!
Compared to Louboutins? CHARLOTTE OLYMPIA >>> CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN (for the same heel height). 
Why?
*1. Comfort:* This has gotta be one of the most comfortable shoes I've ever tried on!!! For the same heel height of 150mm, ie I'm thinking Lady Peep, Maggie, Mago, Bibi, Exclu, Jenny, Pigalle 100/120, Bianca, Mme Butterfly bootie/pump, Pampa, Greissimo...etc, CO's shoes make you feel like you're floating in air. The only CL shoes that are comparable in comfort for me are Ron Ron 100, Declic 100/120, Decolzep 100/120, Simple 85/100, VP 120, and the highest probably AD 140.
*2. Attention to detail: *Look at the insole and tell me it's not better made. It's completely sewn on rather than glued on which is like 99% of all CL shoes. Gold-tone based insole with scallop detailing and together with the sewing will make the insole probably 1 hr longer to make.
*3. Thicker material: *this is my subjective feeling that the fluffy suede is ever so slightly thicker than CL's, but I might be wrong...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Take a look at the comparison pix of my *CL Mad Marta 150* and *CO's Dolly*. They're the same height - 140 external and 150 internal (true height), but the level of comfort is like day and night. Did I mention that I was so depressed recently after wearing my* CL Mad Martas* out for one day, my feet nearly died in those 3 hours standing the entire time, and I was positive I was going to get a DVT lol. I came back home thinking that I can't do 150s, but CO now renews my hope! I already wore these out over the weekend and they feel like a pair of *CL Ron Ron 100*! I swear!
I think the main reason is because the Mad Martas have an EXTREMELY narrow toe-box (like most CLs), and also compare the slope/pitch. The MMs are significantly steeper which make them really UNSTABLE to walk in and I'm talking with like a decade of professional figure-skating experience lol. The MMs made me feel like I was going _en pointe_ like back in my ballet days also. Just HORRIBLY engineered shoes :excl:
















Thanks for letting me rant lol


----------



## amusedcleo

^^^^OMG those Dolly's are TDF!  They are absolutely gorgeous...you just made my mind up for me cause I wasn't sure what style I wanted to go with for my first CO purchase!  How is sizing compared to CL?


----------



## hannahc123

your dollys are fab! here is a quick pic of my purple ones




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i totally agree with you about their comfort. i can easily last 6 hours out dancing in these!


----------



## Windelynn

AHHHH THOSE PURPLES! Kill me , shoot me now! so many shoes that i want!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amusedcleo said:


> ^^^^OMG those Dolly's are TDF!  They are absolutely gorgeous...you just made my mind up for me cause I wasn't sure what style I wanted to go with for my first CO purchase!  How is sizing compared to CL?



hehe, thank you! They're true to US size 
Make sure you post pix after!!! 



hannahc123 said:


> your dollys are fab! here is a quick pic of my purple ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> i totally agree with you about their comfort. i can easily last 6 hours out dancing in these!



They're insanely comfortable! lol
I love love your purple Dollys!!!  purple = my weak spot lol


----------



## carlinha

amazing photos of the dollys!!!

*CEC *they're gorgeous, but i still can't get over my CL obsession


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

carlinha said:


> amazing photos of the dollys!!!
> 
> *CEC *they're gorgeous, but i still can't get over my CL obsession



Thank you *Carlinha,* I think we just need to get you started on one pair of CO's shoes hehe... :devil:


----------



## carlinha

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you *Carlinha,* I think we just need to get you started on one pair of CO's shoes hehe... :devil:


 
definitely on my to get list, but i feel guilty like i am cheating on CL... i'll have to go to my local NM to try them out


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

carlinha said:


> definitely on my to get list, but i feel guilty like i am cheating on CL... i'll have to go to my local NM to try them out



Woohooo! 

We won't tell M. Louboutin


----------



## demicouture

WOW on both of your DOLLYs! i am also a big Dolly fan!!

CEC, although i agree that CO shoes are much comfier than CL for the same heel height i just wanted to add that the inner sole is actually glued on with a stitched effect... shame as i also would them rather be sewn onto the shoe...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

demicouture said:


> WOW on both of your DOLLYs! i am also a big Dolly fan!!
> 
> CEC, although i agree that CO shoes are much comfier than CL for the same heel height i just wanted to add that the inner sole is actually glued on with a stitched effect... shame as i also would them rather be sewn onto the shoe...



Ooh Thanks for letting me know! I just double checked and I think you're right. THe inner sole does look like it's glued on 

Well, even so, i think the detailing is a lot more than CL's (or any other brand's) regular piece of plain leather slathered on 

I also do think there's more padding, which probably adds to the comfort.


----------



## Ilgin

hannahc123 said:


> here is a quick pic of my purple ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Fantabulous!!!


----------



## madaddie

Gosh her shoes are just gorgeous!

Does anyone know of an online stockist for her shoes? 

I really need to get a pair of her Smoking Cat Wedges...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

madaddie said:


> Gosh her shoes are just gorgeous!
> 
> Does anyone know of an online stockist for her shoes?
> 
> I really need to get a pair of her Smoking Cat Wedges...



There's her website, NM, BG, and NAP


----------



## missgiannina

does nordstroms carry CO?


----------



## theonefreshkid

Hi All!

I recently stumbled upon this forum and I, like many of you, am also hugely obsessed with Charlotte Olympia!  It's great to know there is a mini community of people out there who are just like me 

Here's the mini collection I've built up over the years.  I live in Canada, so was fortunate to snag a few The Room.  The rest were purchased abroad.






From L-R:
- Margo (SS10)
- Lais (SS11)
- Bananas is my Business (SS11)
- Esmeralda (FW10)
- Imelda (FW10)
- Mary (FW10)
- Serafina (FW10)

Look forward to chatting with all of you more!


----------



## amusedcleo

I am DYING over your CO collection!  Absolutely gorgeous...I'm in awe of the Esmeraldas.  I wasn't able to find a pair in my size


----------



## theonefreshkid

Thanks amusedcleo!  I absolutely love the Esmereldas - really wish I had a second pair in yellow (mine are purple).  Here's to hoping that CO will bring them back in another season!

Try Farfetch.com - they have a red heel version available and they ship worldwide (but at EUR575, not really "on sale") http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/search/schid-636861726c6f747465206f6c796d706961/item10086188.aspx


----------



## randr21

wow, killer stiletto designs AND comfy to walk in?  i'm so getting a pair...besides, i'm way over CL shoes.  i'd say i'm more interested now in CO and NK shoes.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

theonefreshkid said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I recently stumbled upon this forum and I, like many of you, am also hugely obsessed with Charlotte Olympia!  It's great to know there is a mini community of people out there who are just like me
> 
> Here's the mini collection I've built up over the years.  I live in Canada, so was fortunate to snag a few The Room.  The rest were purchased abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From L-R:
> - Margo (SS10)
> - Lais (SS11)
> - Bananas is my Business (SS11)
> - Esmeralda (FW10)
> - Imelda (FW10)
> - Mary (FW10)
> - Serafina (FW10)
> 
> Look forward to chatting with all of you more!



onefreshkid, you're my hero!!!  I bow down to thee lol :worthy::worthy::worthy:



randr21 said:


> wow, killer stiletto designs AND comfy to walk in?  i'm so getting a pair...besides, i'm way over CL shoes.  i'd say i'm more interested now in CO and NK shoes.



oh randr21!! You'll absolutely love them!


----------



## kett

Great collection theonefreshkid! 

CEC - Thanks for sharing the comparisons, I was curious how they stacked up. I love you, Louboutin, but I think that Charlotte Olympia has stolen my heart...


----------



## humpybunny

Theonefreshkid, amazing collection! :salute::salute:


----------



## carlinha

theonefreshkid said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I recently stumbled upon this forum and I, like many of you, am also hugely obsessed with Charlotte Olympia!  It's great to know there is a mini community of people out there who are just like me
> 
> Here's the mini collection I've built up over the years.  I live in Canada, so was fortunate to snag a few The Room.  The rest were purchased abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From L-R:
> - Margo (SS10)
> - Lais (SS11)
> - Bananas is my Business (SS11)
> - Esmeralda (FW10)
> - Imelda (FW10)
> - Mary (FW10)
> - Serafina (FW10)
> 
> Look forward to chatting with all of you more!



OMG your collection is STUNNING *theonefreshkid*!!!   congrats!!!!!


----------



## weili

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Originally posted in my collection thread:
> 
> *Charlotte Olympia Dolly in Black Suede and Gold Leather Island Platform (Nero/Oro)*
> 
> I went to go pick up my first pair of CO heels at the UPS customer service center on Friday cuz I was away on a trip last week. I had take the taxi cuz the UPS place was located in the middle of nowhere out of town which cost me an extra 50$ ush: At least the COD wasn't too bad, only 83$! WOOHOO!
> 
> So how are the shoes? They're FABULOUS!!! I can't speak enough about them!
> Compared to Louboutins? CHARLOTTE OLYMPIA >>> CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN (for the same heel height).
> Why?
> *1. Comfort:* This has gotta be one of the most comfortable shoes I've ever tried on!!! For the same heel height of 150mm, ie I'm thinking Lady Peep, Maggie, Mago, Bibi, Exclu, Jenny, Pigalle 100/120, Bianca, Mme Butterfly bootie/pump, Pampa, Greissimo...etc, CO's shoes make you feel like you're floating in air. The only CL shoes that are comparable in comfort for me are Ron Ron 100, Declic 100/120, Decolzep 100/120, Simple 85/100, VP 120, and the highest probably AD 140.
> *2. Attention to detail: *Look at the insole and tell me it's not better made. It's completely sewn on rather than glued on which is like 99% of all CL shoes. Gold-tone based insole with scallop detailing and together with the sewing will make the insole probably 1 hr longer to make.
> *3. Thicker material: *this is my subjective feeling that the fluffy suede is ever so slightly thicker than CL's, but I might be wrong...




Hi there, I m so glad to stumble upon this thread. Your CO's Dolly is totally TD4, I have been contemplating on getting the exact pairs for the longest time but NAP had sold out of my size prior I made up my mind! 

I did call up the CO's customer service to enquire about the fitting and the VAT refunds issues.. She suggested they run true to size (whereas NAP and Mytheresa.com suggested going 1/2 size up). Do u mind to tell me if the toe box runs narrow as i have wide feet. Do you get the 20% VAT refunds btw? Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## weili

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Originally posted in my collection thread:
> 
> *Charlotte Olympia Dolly in Black Suede and Gold Leather Island Platform (Nero/Oro)*
> 
> I went to go pick up my first pair of CO heels at the UPS customer service center on Friday cuz I was away on a trip last week. I had take the taxi cuz the UPS place was located in the middle of nowhere out of town which cost me an extra 50$ ush: At least the COD wasn't too bad, only 83$! WOOHOO!
> 
> So how are the shoes? They're FABULOUS!!! I can't speak enough about them!
> Compared to Louboutins? CHARLOTTE OLYMPIA >>> CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN (for the same heel height).
> Why?
> *1. Comfort:* This has gotta be one of the most comfortable shoes I've ever tried on!!! For the same heel height of 150mm, ie I'm thinking Lady Peep, Maggie, Mago, Bibi, Exclu, Jenny, Pigalle 100/120, Bianca, Mme Butterfly bootie/pump, Pampa, Greissimo...etc, CO's shoes make you feel like you're floating in air. The only CL shoes that are comparable in comfort for me are Ron Ron 100, Declic 100/120, Decolzep 100/120, Simple 85/100, VP 120, and the highest probably AD 140.
> *2. Attention to detail: *Look at the insole and tell me it's not better made. It's completely sewn on rather than glued on which is like 99% of all CL shoes. Gold-tone based insole with scallop detailing and together with the sewing will make the insole probably 1 hr longer to make.
> *3. Thicker material: *this is my subjective feeling that the fluffy suede is ever so slightly thicker than CL's, but I might be wrong...





theonefreshkid said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I recently stumbled upon this forum and I, like many of you, am also hugely obsessed with Charlotte Olympia!  It's great to know there is a mini community of people out there who are just like me
> 
> Here's the mini collection I've built up over the years.  I live in Canada, so was fortunate to snag a few The Room.  The rest were purchased abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From L-R:
> - Margo (SS10)
> - Lais (SS11)
> - Bananas is my Business (SS11)
> - Esmeralda (FW10)
> - Imelda (FW10)
> - Mary (FW10)
> - Serafina (FW10)
> 
> Look forward to chatting with all of you more!




Beautiful collection you have there, they are all gorge!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

weili said:


> Hi there, I m so glad to stumble upon this thread. Your CO's Dolly is totally TD4, I have been contemplating on getting the exact pairs for the longest time but NAP had sold out of my size prior I made up my mind!
> 
> I did call up the CO's customer service to enquire about the fitting and the VAT refunds issues.. She suggested they run true to size (whereas NAP and Mytheresa.com suggested going 1/2 size up). Do u mind to tell me if the toe box runs narrow as i have wide feet. Do you get the 20% VAT refunds btw? Thank you in advance for your reply.



Hi there weili!

The shoes run TTS and the toe box is quite roomy compared to CLs, so I'd say for average width feet 
If you have very wide feet, maybe go half size up to accommodate the front and if you prefer some space to wiggle your toes. Otherwise, if you like your shoes snug, then go TTS. I personally took these half size up because they didn't have it in my size when I ordered, but I think it would've been best had I gone down half size (ie my TTS), but it's ok, I like my shoes roomy too 
Yes, you just email them and they will process the VAT back to you very very fast. I got mine back within 2 hours.

Good luck!


----------



## weili

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hi there weili!
> 
> The shoes run TTS and the toe box is quite roomy compared to CLs, so I'd say for average width feet
> If you have very wide feet, maybe go half size up to accommodate the front and if you prefer some space to wiggle your toes. Otherwise, if you like your shoes snug, then go TTS. I personally took these half size up because they didn't have it in my size when I ordered, but I think it would've been best had I gone down half size (ie my TTS), but it's ok, I like my shoes roomy too
> Yes, you just email them and they will process the VAT back to you very very fast. I got mine back within 2 hours.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks so much for your reply

Yes, i did realize there is room by the heel from your mod pic, but alas you still rock 'em well! I reckon i would order my usual size 39 as 39.5 was out of stock, fingers crossed.. they will fit me.


----------



## Windelynn

theonefreshkid said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I recently stumbled upon this forum and I, like many of you, am also hugely obsessed with Charlotte Olympia!  It's great to know there is a mini community of people out there who are just like me
> 
> Here's the mini collection I've built up over the years.  I live in Canada, so was fortunate to snag a few The Room.  The rest were purchased abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From L-R:
> - Margo (SS10)
> - Lais (SS11)
> - Bananas is my Business (SS11)
> - Esmeralda (FW10)
> - Imelda (FW10)
> - Mary (FW10)
> - Serafina (FW10)
> 
> Look forward to chatting with all of you more!



LOVE your collection! To Die for, dont you love THE ROOM! What size are you? 38? If so, I know who I am competing with for COs at The ROOM!


----------



## theonefreshkid

Thanks guys!  Can never have enough CO's 

Windelynn - Seriously - thank god for The Room otherwise I would have no way of getting my fix of CO shoes!  I'm a size 37 / 37.5.  38's are generally too big, so don't worry - no competition here!


----------



## theonefreshkid

I'm actually anxiously awaiting the arrival of one more shoe to add to my collection - courtesy of "In Step" at the Wynn in Las Vegas.  Had them shipped to a cousin living in the U.S., so will be at least another month until I see them.





- Lais &#8211; 145mm Coral/Yellow/Red Satin 

For all your CO lovers in the U.S., they also have the following shoes available (they emailed me pics when I made my order):





- Dalva &#8211; 145mm Red Suede/Gold Platform 





- Style Andrea &#8211; 145mm Green Satin





- Maxine &#8211; 145mm Natural Raffia





- Patricia &#8211; 85mm Black Crepe





- Vera &#8211; 85mm Yellow/Coral Satin 





- Bananas Is My Business &#8211; 145mm 





- Dolores &#8211; 145mm Black Fabric or Red Fabric


----------



## Windelynn

Can u advise on the price of the Andrea? MY DAMN wallet


----------



## theonefreshkid

I think the green Andreas are US$895.  In Step had a size 38 in stock as of last week (when I made my order)!  Not sure about other sizes unfortunately - I only asked about sizes that would potentially fit me.

Windelynn - they have Andreas in red and also in gold at The Room in Toronto - maybe you could wait til those go on sale?  I imagine that would be sometime in mid-June.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

weili said:


> Thanks so much for your reply
> 
> Yes, i did realize there is room by the heel from your mod pic, but alas you still rock 'em well! I reckon i would order my usual size 39 as 39.5 was out of stock, fingers crossed.. they will fit me.



Wooohhoooooo!  What'd you order Weili!?!?!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

theonefreshkid said:


> I'm actually anxiously awaiting the arrival of one more shoe to add to my collection - courtesy of "In Step" at the Wynn in Las Vegas.  Had them shipped to a cousin living in the U.S., so will be at least another month until I see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lais &#8211; 145mm Coral/Yellow/Red Satin
> 
> For all your CO lovers in the U.S., they also have the following shoes available (they emailed me pics when I made my order):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dalva &#8211; 145mm Red Suede/Gold Platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Style Andrea &#8211; 145mm Green Satin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Maxine &#8211; 145mm Natural Raffia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patricia &#8211; 85mm Black Crepe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Vera &#8211; 85mm Yellow/Coral Satin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bananas Is My Business &#8211; 145mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dolores &#8211; 145mm Black Fabric or Red Fabric



TheOne: Would you mind sharing how the shipping works, since I'm also a fellow Canadian? lol How do the taxes and duty work out? And what sort of courier do they use? I'm just thinking if it's better to order from them or go straight for CO's website, which is very reasonable imo. Thanks


----------



## theonefreshkid

CEC - I actually shipped to a cousin who lives in the U.S. and will be picking them up next time I see him.  It's $30 shipping anywhere in the U.S. and no state tax.

I didn't ask about Canadian shipping but I imagine it's much cheaper than the CO site (which I think charges 100 pounds to Canada).  Duty & tax would be the same regardless of where you are shipping from - usually 20% for duty and on top of that, 13% for tax (at least that's the HST rate in Ontario, not sure where you are based out of).

The price is also cheaper in the U.S. than on the CO site.  Take for example the Andrea shoe which is listed at 684 pounds on the CO site.  This equates to ~US$1,100 versus the $US895 at In Step.  So if you can save a couple hundred on price & shipping, then I think it's worth it!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

theonefreshkid said:


> CEC - I actually shipped to a cousin who lives in the U.S. and will be picking them up next time I see him.  It's $30 shipping anywhere in the U.S. and no state tax.
> 
> I didn't ask about Canadian shipping but I imagine it's much cheaper than the CO site (which I think charges 100 pounds to Canada).  Duty & tax would be the same regardless of where you are shipping from - usually 20% for duty and on top of that, 13% for tax (at least that's the HST rate in Ontario, not sure where you are based out of).
> 
> The price is also cheaper in the U.S. than on the CO site.  Take for example the Andrea shoe which is listed at 684 pounds on the CO site.  This equates to ~US$1,100 versus the $US895 at In Step.  So if you can save a couple hundred on price & shipping, then I think it's worth it!



Thanks! I fly around Quebec and Ontario which has about the same tax.
I ordered from CO's website and basically shipping is the only thing that costs an arm, otherwise you get 20% VAT back and my COD only came out to 83$ from UPS. 
So if eg. Andrea = 895 X 1.2 X 1.13 = 1213 + shipping (say 100$ cuz this is what CL boutiques charge) = 1313$US = *1280$ CAD total*
Compared to CO website = 0.8 X 684 = 547 + 100 for shipping = 647 pounds = 1015$ CAD + UPS COD ~100$CAD = *1115$ CAD total*

Hmmm...  it looks like i should stick to the website.... lol

How is the pricing at The Room? I can't get through their telephone! It's like they never answer!!!!!


----------



## theonefreshkid

I'm surprised that COD on your CO order was only $83!  That's pretty cheap.  I thought that 20% duty & 13% tax was pretty standard for any imports into Canada - looks like you got a good deal!  Also didn't realize that CO list prices with including VAT (I thought they would add 20% on top of the list price). So that works out pretty well!

The Room pricing is actually pretty good - pretty close to U.S. prices but maybe $30 to $50 more - because of course, everything costs a little bit more in Canada 

Which shoe exactly do you have your eye on?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Yeah, i was ready to have a heart attack of maybe 300$+ LOL, but the COD was a pleasant surprise. I also double checked with UPS customer service, and they confirmed that they did not make a mistake lol Woohoooo!

Yup, all the prices listed on the website include VAT, so you'll get your 20% back 

Hmmm... in that case, it would definitely be cheaper to buy straight from the Room and have them just ship to me!
I'm looking for these all in preferably size 35.5 (i'll make 36 work also lol):
1. Dolly in Rose suede   
2. Dolly in Red Suede (CO's website has this now, but I want to wait for the rose suede in my size.... The website is a bit wonky, sometimes the size pops up and at other times it disappears )
3. Maxine in Leopard ponyhair

I need to be more ambitious with the Room! Will call again tomorrow!!!! haha


----------



## theonefreshkid

CEC - The Room only has the following SS11 styles (I obsessively visit the CO shoes more than I should):
- Bananas is my Business
- Tutti Fruitti flats
- Dolores in Red
- Dolly in Natural Raffia
- Dolly in Black Raffia
- Andrea in Gold
- Andrea in Red
- Bebel in Leopard
- Harley in Green
- Miranda in the Yellow pinapple print

So unfortunately none of the ones you have your eyes on.  Keep your eyes on Net a Porter & Neiman Marcus though (both have the maxine in leopard) - their spring clearance sales should start sometime in June!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^OMGG LOL You're amazing woman!!! 

Dolly in either of the raffias may tempt me.... I will call tomorrow to inquire about sizes available. Otherwise, i'm going to order from the website again, but only if i find 2 pairs in my size, there's no way that I'm paying about 150$ CAD shipping for one pair of shoes again! lol

Yup, I've been stalking NAP and NM daily already haha! but the duty and taxes will kill me as usual. I'm heading for the US in a couple of weeks anyhow so we'll see...


----------



## weili

The exact pairs of yours,  we are going to be the shoes twins. Hope the 39 would fit me though. xo




CEC.LV4eva said:


> Wooohhoooooo!  What'd you order Weili!?!?!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

weili said:


> The exact pairs of yours,  we are going to be the shoes twins. Hope the 39 would fit me though. xo



 fantastic!!!!! can't wait for yours to arrive! you must post pix


----------



## Windelynn

im waiting for the shoe sales at the room, keep up with the intel ladies!


----------



## theonefreshkid

A follow-up to my post re: Charlotte Olympias at "In Step" at the Wynn in Las Vegas (see the pictures I posted on page 12).  Just got an email from them and it looks like their stock will be going on sale for 40% off on Friday, May 27th!  Here's their number if you're interested: 702-770-5490.


----------



## missgiannina

I just got my first pair did i do good?http://www.charlotteolympia.com/bananas-is-my-business-multi-coloured.html


----------



## theonefreshkid

missgiannina - love them!!!  post some modeling pics when you get them 

did you order them through the CO website?


----------



## weili

After 3 days of anticipation, these babies finally arrived! Kudos to CO's website for the lightning fast shipping


----------



## demicouture

*miss*, congrats on the BIMB shoes! i have them too and love them! such a work of art!

*weili*, the ultimate in wardrobe staple. black Dolly! congrats and wear them well!


----------



## Windelynn

miss - I love the bananas!!!!!! Please post pics !!! We need some eyecandy here.

weili - dollys are so gorgegous...definitely last a lifetime


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

missgiannina said:


> I just got my first pair did i do good?http://www.charlotteolympia.com/bananas-is-my-business-multi-coloured.html



You did FABULOUS!!! lol congrats! can't wait for your pix!!!! 



weili said:


> After 3 days of anticipation, these babies finally arrived! Kudos to CO's website for the lightning fast shipping



Congrats weili!!!! now we're officially shoe twins woohooooo


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

theonefreshkid said:


> A follow-up to my post re: Charlotte Olympias at "In Step" at the Wynn in Las Vegas (see the pictures I posted on page 12).  Just got an email from them and it looks like their stock will be going on sale for 40% off on Friday, May 27th!  Here's their number if you're interested: 702-770-5490.



lol I got anxious and called anyway.... So they are not carrying any Dolly styles this season and everything else I wanted was out of my size 
Smallest size they have right now is 36.5.... You girls go get 'em NOW!!!! haha

Oh btw, the SA whom I spoke to said that the sale actually starts on Thursday, May 26


----------



## theonefreshkid

Here's a sneak peak of what "In Step" has in store for Fall 2011.  Apparently delivery has been assured for Aug 1, but not sure whether or not they're taking pre-orders.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you for posting. 

I like the first pic - evening shoe?


----------



## madaddie

CEC.LV4eva said:


> There's her website, NM, BG, and NAP



Thanks sweetie, I emailed them as well and they said the shoes will only be available in July anyways so shall wait on them.


----------



## theonefreshkid

Hello CO Lovers!

Forty Five Ten (www.fortyfiveten.com) out of Dallas, Texas has launched their Spring clearance sale and have marked CO shoes down by 40%.  They have the following styles available:







In size 36:





In size 37:





In Size 38:





They also have larger sizes, but I didn't ask what styles they had available.  Most shoes (with the exception of the BIMB) are in the $750-$900 range, so with the discount, that would come to $450-$540.  The BIMBs are in python so would cost more than the other BIMBs you see floating around online.

If you're interested PM me and I'll forward you the contact details of my SA!


----------



## carlinha

theonefreshkid said:


> Hello CO Lovers!
> 
> Forty Five Ten (www.fortyfiveten.com) out of Dallas, Texas has launched their Spring clearance sale and have marked CO shoes down by 40%.  They have the following styles available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In size 36:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In size 37:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Size 38:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have larger sizes, but I didn't ask what styles they had available.  Most shoes (with the exception of the BIMB) are in the $750-$900 range, so with the discount, that would come to $450-$540.  The BIMBs are in python so would cost more than the other BIMBs you see floating around online.
> 
> If you're interested PM me and I'll forward you the contact details of my SA!



wow thanks so much for all the info *theonefreshkid*!


----------



## loubilover18

*Hey everyone!

I am dying to get my hands on a pair of Charlotte Olympia. I'm going to order a pair of Paloma online and I wanted to know if these shoes run true to size or should I order 1/2 or a full size up (I'm a 7.5)**

Any help is greatly appreciated!*


----------



## kett

Thanks so much for the tip off theonefreshkid! And congrats to you weili! They are amazing.

loubilover18 - reading back through this thread, most gals say that CO's fit true to size, but I have no personal experience to back that up. Good luck!


----------



## kett

missgiannina - I just saw your post... congrats on the BIMB!!!! Modeling pics please!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thanks again Onefreshkid!!!!


----------



## Redsolecollect

My dolores, black patent strass.


----------



## Advo

^WOW, they are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Redsolecollect

Thank you!


----------



## amusedcleo

Redsolecollect said:


> My dolores, black patent strass.



Redsole...your Dolores strass are TDF!  If you don't mind my asking, where did you get them?


----------



## Windelynn

Redsole - HOLY CRAP those are absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleepykitten

Just bought a pair from NAP sale! Yay


----------



## theonefreshkid

Awesome - which ones sleepykitten?


----------



## theonefreshkid

For my fellow Canadians...

I had a chat with my SA at The Room (The Bay) today.  Here's a little intel on the CO shoes that will go on sale for 40% on Friday
- Bananas is my Business (seems like they only have limited sizes left)
- Tutti Fruitti flats
- Dolores in Red
- Bebel in Leopard
- Harley in Green
- Miranda in the Yellow pinapple print

It does not appear the following are going on sale:
- Andrea in Gold
 - Andrea in Red
- Dolly in Natural Raffia
 - Dolly in Black Raffia


----------



## kett

Oh my, redsole... they are.... speechless!



Congrats sleepykitten!!!


----------



## Clooky001

Redsolecollect said:


> My dolores, black patent strass.



They are so so stunning... I'm head over heels in love...congrats &#57606;


----------



## Windelynn

theonefreshkid said:


> For my fellow Canadians...
> 
> I had a chat with my SA at The Room (The Bay) today.  Here's a little intel on the CO shoes that will go on sale for 40% on Friday
> - Bananas is my Business (seems like they only have limited sizes left)
> - Tutti Fruitti flats
> - Dolores in Red
> - Bebel in Leopard
> - Harley in Green
> - Miranda in the Yellow pinapple print
> 
> It does not appear the following are going on sale:
> - Andrea in Gold
> - Andrea in Red
> - Dolly in Natural Raffia
> - Dolly in Black Raffia



THANK YOU! I got my eye on the Bebel in Leopard and maybe Dolores


----------



## randr21

Redsolecollect said:


> My dolores, black patent strass.


 
ooooh, ahhhh.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Redsolecollect said:


> My dolores, black patent strass.



Holly molllllllyyyyyy...... 

no words can describe my envy 

Congrats!!! They are LOVELY!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sleepykitten said:


> Just bought a pair from NAP sale! Yay



wooohooo!!!! me tooo!!! 

which one did you get? I got the Dalva


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

theonefreshkid said:


> For my fellow Canadians...
> 
> I had a chat with my SA at The Room (The Bay) today.  Here's a little intel on the CO shoes that will go on sale for 40% on Friday
> - Bananas is my Business (seems like they only have limited sizes left)
> - Tutti Fruitti flats
> - Dolores in Red
> - Bebel in Leopard
> - Harley in Green
> - Miranda in the Yellow pinapple print
> 
> It does not appear the following are going on sale:
> - Andrea in Gold
> - Andrea in Red
> - Dolly in Natural Raffia
> - Dolly in Black Raffia



Thanks!!!

So I finally got through to them with my phone calls, and the lady I spoke with seemed really lost.... She didn't know any names of styles or even sizes available. Finally she said she'd call me back for my sizes and she never did 
She was even worse than the SAs at holts.....


----------



## sleepykitten

theonefreshkid said:


> Awesome - which ones sleepykitten?



Bebel in yellow so excited!


----------



## sleepykitten

kett said:


> Oh my, redsole... they are.... speechless!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats sleepykitten!!!


Thank you my first pair


----------



## sleepykitten

CEC.LV4eva said:


> wooohooo!!!! me tooo!!!
> 
> which one did you get? I got the Dalva



Yay for us I got the yellow bebel! Really hard to find Olympias in sizes under 36


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sleepykitten said:


> Yay for us I got the yellow bebel! Really hard to find Olympias in sizes under 36



congrats!!! yeah, I'm a 35.5 and can make a 36 work, so i know what you mean about them being hard to find!!! 

NAP just put up a new pair of red Dolores in size 37.5 at 40% off if anyone wants to grab them....


----------



## Clooky001

UK NAP sale hasnt started yet ;(

Loving all the new purchase 

I was told today that the green & gold dollys should be arriving this week - I so hope so, been waiting too long for this colour! &#57430;


----------



## sleepykitten

CEC.LV4eva said:


> congrats!!! yeah, I'm a 35.5 and can make a 36 work, so i know what you mean about them being hard to find!!!
> 
> NAP just put up a new pair of red Dolores in size 37.5 at 40% off if anyone wants to grab them....



yeah, congratz on your Dalva too! they're super sexy! yeah, I saw the Dolores too!


----------



## sleepykitten

yellow dolly on mytheresa!
all sizes available!
http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/dolly-suede-platform-pumps-105850.html


----------



## ny.lon

Hello fellow CO fans... So glad I've found this forum!  I've recently had the luck of getting a pair of Maxines - the calf-hair lace-up beauties.  See this http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101707 for further reference and aah-ing  


But... they're so unlike anything I normally wear, that I'm almost afraid to keep them!  Will I be brave enough to wear them?!  I'm quite traditional in my shoe collection, at least in shape and colour - I love things like CL Simples, Pigalles, usually in black, brown and nude (I'm not as boring as I sound, promise!), and CL Dollies are my ultimate aim.  I've admired CL shoes for a long time (long before you could buy them easily!), I think they're fabulous works of art and so unusual... so it's wonderful to try a pair on.  


But what do you fellow ladies think?  Are they so extravagant that they're only for the very brave?  While I don't rely on males for fashion advice, my male friends have always freaked out at the sight of any platform of any kind so that's also a little negative, as I want to feel good while wearing them... So, should I keep my Maxines?  

Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## yazziestarr

those yellow dollys are like

I snagged a pair of yellow bebels on the NAP sale. I hope they fit they are my first COs. I'm also a little worried that I wont have much to wear them with...not really a yellow person. I'm still excited though to at least even try on a  pair of COs!


----------



## sleepykitten

yazziestarr said:


> those yellow dollys are like
> 
> I snagged a pair of yellow bebels on the NAP sale. I hope they fit they are my first COs. I'm also a little worried that I wont have much to wear them with...not really a yellow person. I'm still excited though to at least even try on a  pair of COs!



i got the same pair!! i think yellow is perfect for summer! i hope i am able to pull out the bold heel
i'm excited too, it's also my first pair!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

shopper12 said:


> Hello fellow CO fans... So glad I've found this forum!  I've recently had the luck of getting a pair of Maxines - the calf-hair lace-up beauties.  See this http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101707 for further reference and aah-ing
> 
> 
> But... they're so unlike anything I normally wear, that I'm almost afraid to keep them!  Will I be brave enough to wear them?!  I'm quite traditional in my shoe collection, at least in shape and colour - I love things like CL Simples, Pigalles, usually in black, brown and nude (I'm not as boring as I sound, promise!), and CL Dollies are my ultimate aim.  I've admired CL shoes for a long time (long before you could buy them easily!), I think they're fabulous works of art and so unusual... so it's wonderful to try a pair on.
> 
> 
> But what do you fellow ladies think?  Are they so extravagant that they're only for the very brave?  While I don't rely on males for fashion advice, my male friends have always freaked out at the sight of any platform of any kind so that's also a little negative, as I want to feel good while wearing them... So, should I keep my Maxines?
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated



Honestly, I don't rely on guys for fashion advice, but that's just me lol

I LOVE the Maxines and would die for a pair, but none are available in my size, so I envy you! I think you should keep them


----------



## AEGIS

absolutely stunning





Redsolecollect said:


> My dolores, black patent strass.


----------



## AEGIS

shopper12 said:


> Hello fellow CO fans... So glad I've found this forum!  I've recently had the luck of getting a pair of Maxines - the calf-hair lace-up beauties.  See this http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101707 for further reference and aah-ing
> 
> 
> But... they're so unlike anything I normally wear, that I'm almost afraid to keep them!  Will I be brave enough to wear them?!  I'm quite traditional in my shoe collection, at least in shape and colour - I love things like CL Simples, Pigalles, usually in black, brown and nude (I'm not as boring as I sound, promise!), and CL Dollies are my ultimate aim.  I've admired CL shoes for a long time (long before you could buy them easily!), I think they're fabulous works of art and so unusual... so it's wonderful to try a pair on.
> 
> 
> But what do you fellow ladies think?  Are they so extravagant that they're only for the very brave?  While I don't rely on males for fashion advice, my male friends have always freaked out at the sight of any platform of any kind so that's also a little negative, as I want to feel good while wearing them... So, should I keep my Maxines?
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated



i think it is beautiful and leopard is a bit of a neutral.  you say you have a lot of black and brown within your shoe collection and the maxines will certainly fit well within you collection and your clothing.  it just has a little bit of a pop for when you want a bit more attention.


don't listen to boys. like the shirt says...they're stupid.  throw rocks at them


----------



## kett

shopper12 said:


> Hello fellow CO fans... So glad I've found this forum!  I've recently had the luck of getting a pair of Maxines - the calf-hair lace-up beauties.  See this http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101707 for further reference and aah-ing
> 
> 
> But... they're so unlike anything I normally wear, that I'm almost afraid to keep them!  Will I be brave enough to wear them?!  I'm quite traditional in my shoe collection, at least in shape and colour - I love things like CL Simples, Pigalles, usually in black, brown and nude (I'm not as boring as I sound, promise!), and CL Dollies are my ultimate aim.  I've admired CL shoes for a long time (long before you could buy them easily!), I think they're fabulous works of art and so unusual... so it's wonderful to try a pair on.
> 
> 
> But what do you fellow ladies think?  Are they so extravagant that they're only for the very brave?  While I don't rely on males for fashion advice, my male friends have always freaked out at the sight of any platform of any kind so that's also a little negative, as I want to feel good while wearing them... So, should I keep my Maxines?
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated



I think they are absolutely gorgeous and it sounds like the color is within your comfort zone. I would totally keep them and just work them into your wardrobe if it were me... I never listen to boys when it comes to fashion. They have a different idea of what "fashionable" is. But if you truly don't think you will wear them, best to trade them in for something that you will.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Woohoo my *CO Dalva* arrived today!


----------



## ny.lon

Thanks for the advice everyone   It wasn't hard to convince me, I love them really... any encouragement is welcomed  

I should also make it clear that I don't rely on guys for fashion advice - god forbid! - but some of them said that outrageous shoes were a bit of a turnoff and to be honest, I need all the help I can get haha 

Now I will get to work on acquiring some Dollies 


Love the Dalvas above, gorgeous... and I will post some pics of my Maxines later!


----------



## kett

CEC they are just gorgeous!!!

My blush Dollys just arrived yesterday and I wore them straight out to a wedding. LOVE! They are so pretty and comfortable. It took me a minute to get the balance with the island platform, but I think that they are more comfortable than any other heel of that height that I have. 

And I have to say... the quality is so nice! It reminds me of CL's a few years ago... the stitched sole, the attention to detail... beautiful.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kett said:


> CEC they are just gorgeous!!!
> 
> My blush Dollys just arrived yesterday and I wore them straight out to a wedding. LOVE! They are so pretty and comfortable. It took me a minute to get the balance with the island platform, but I think that they are more comfortable than any other heel of that height that I have.
> 
> And I have to say... the quality is so nice! It reminds me of CL's a few years ago... the stitched sole, the attention to detail... beautiful.



Congrats Kett!!!! I knew you'd love them!!! 

We all need more Dollys for Fall!


----------



## yazziestarr

My yellow bebels are here! I'm blown away by them. I really didn't think they would fit into my wardrobe with the thick wood heel and yellow color but they are amazing! Much more wearable than i thought and comfortable. They are a little lose...I took the 38.5 cause the 38 sold out while I was shopping but they'll do.  I'll try and post a pic tomorrow

its bad i like them so much...I now really need more COs!


----------



## sleepykitten

yazziestarr said:


> My yellow bebels are here! I'm blown away by them. I really didn't think they would fit into my wardrobe with the thick wood heel and yellow color but they are amazing! Much more wearable than i thought and comfortable. They are a little lose...I took the 38.5 cause the 38 sold out while I was shopping but they'll do.  I'll try and post a pic tomorrow
> 
> its bad i like them so much...I now really need more COs!



modelling pics please i'm still waiting for mine! i took half a size larger also!


----------



## kett

Thanks CEC! You are the one that pushed me over the edge.

Congrats, let's see 'em Yazzie! 

I took a half size larger in the Dollys as well and they are definitely a touch big... seems as though the sizing is pretty consistent.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yazziestarr said:


> My yellow bebels are here! I'm blown away by them. I really didn't think they would fit into my wardrobe with the thick wood heel and yellow color but they are amazing! Much more wearable than i thought and comfortable. They are a little lose...I took the 38.5 cause the 38 sold out while I was shopping but they'll do.  I'll try and post a pic tomorrow
> 
> its bad i like them so much...I now really need more COs!



 congrats yazziestarr!!!! can't wait to see your pix 



kett said:


> Thanks CEC! You are the one that pushed me over the edge.
> 
> Congrats, let's see 'em Yazzie!
> 
> I took a half size larger in the Dollys as well and they are definitely a touch big... seems as though the sizing is pretty consistent.



haha  I'm glad I did, now we're a big family of Dolly lovers


----------



## chanel*liz

just ordered my first Charlotte Olympia's!! the lace up cage sandal from the neiman's sale. i can't wait to get them!!


----------



## yazziestarr

Thanks Ladies!

Here are a couple pics of my Bebels.


----------



## yazziestarr

Mod shots...apologies for the dusty mirror in the 1st.


----------



## Ilgin

*redsole*, your strassed Dolores is breathtaking!!
*CEC*, the Dalvas are beautiful on you! Thanks for the mod pics!


----------



## ny.lon

Black patent Dollies on mytheresa.com!


----------



## Clooky001

yazziestarr said:


> Mod shots...apologies for the dusty mirror in the 1st.



Their stunning congrats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yazziestarr said:


> Mod shots...apologies for the dusty mirror in the 1st.



CONGRATS!!! They're beautiful!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

shopper12 said:


> Black patent Dollies on mytheresa.com!



Thanks!

Has anyone ordered from MyTheresa before? What are your experiences for customs/duties/taxes with DHL for goods importing to Canada? Our customs are pretty high... 18-20% usually of overall value...


----------



## sleepykitten

congratz!! can't wait for mine to arrive tomorrow


yazziestarr said:


> Mod shots...apologies for the dusty mirror in the 1st.


----------



## sleepykitten

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Has anyone ordered from MyTheresa before? What are your experiences for customs/duties/taxes with DHL for goods importing to Canada? Our customs are pretty high... 18-20% usually of overall value...



i ordered a pair of Cl from them before, and I didn't get any duty charges, and it's been 2 months, so I guess I won't get charged? So it turned out to be a really good deal, their shipping is 60 dollars.
I saw those patent dollys too!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sleepykitten said:


> i ordered a pair of Cl from them before, and I didn't get any duty charges, and it's been 2 months, so I guess I won't get charged? So it turned out to be a really good deal, their shipping is 60 dollars.
> I saw those patent dollys too!



Thanks Sleepy!

Where did you have it shipped though? LA (i see this in your avi lol)?
cuz I heard that in the US, customs is either a hit or miss, but one member said that in Canada it always seems to be a hit... and if so, I'd rather just wait and buy directly from CO's website...


----------



## Nolia

I love the look of the Paloma (almost wish the "feather pleats" were a little bigger).  I see all the colors on the CO website, but not in white.  Were the white ones exclusive to somewhere?

Even the Mercury is lovely... if only it was a higher heel...


----------



## yazziestarr

*clooky*, *CEC*. and *Sleepykitten*!

yay for yours arriving tomorrow *sleepy*!


----------



## yazziestarr

Nolia said:


> I love the look of the Paloma (almost wish the "feather pleats" were a little bigger).  I see all the colors on the CO website, but not in white.  Were the white ones exclusive to somewhere?
> 
> Even the Mercury is lovely... if only it was a higher heel...


I think the white paloma are a NAP exclusive. I loooove the paloma! I can never decide what color I want though or Id have them already


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Yup NAP exclusive


----------



## sleepykitten

Nolia said:


> I love the look of the Paloma (almost wish the "feather pleats" were a little bigger).  I see all the colors on the CO website, but not in white.  Were the white ones exclusive to somewhere?
> 
> Even the Mercury is lovely... if only it was a higher heel...



yeah, I've only seen the white paloma on NAP


----------



## sleepykitten

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks Sleepy!
> 
> Where did you have it shipped though? LA (i see this in your avi lol)?
> cuz I heard that in the US, customs is either a hit or miss, but one member said that in Canada it always seems to be a hit... and if so, I'd rather just wait and buy directly from CO's website...



yeah, the shoes were shipped to LA, wow, didn't know it's a hit or miss thing, i guess i was luck


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sleepykitten said:


> yeah, the shoes were shipped to LA, wow, didn't know it's a hit or miss thing, i guess i was luck



You're so lucky! I wish I were in the states haha

btw, I like your signature! I never really understood the spiderweb emoticon... I guess it was meant to be used for CO


----------



## kett

Yazzie they are so cute! The color is prettier than I imagined.


----------



## Windelynn

yazzieeee i love the bebels!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Girls, new CO fall / winter shoes @ LVR now!!! 

I just pre-ordered the red leopard Dolly (was called Polly last season?)!!!!
Woohooooo can't wait to get them!!!!

Also news from CO representative: new fall items to arrive on official website by end of July


----------



## yazziestarr

I think were called polly but I thought they were leopard and pink...maybe its a different shade of red or lighting or something.


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *Kett *and *Windelynn*!!

The color is definitely more wearable that I had thought.


----------



## theonefreshkid

CEC - what's LVR?


----------



## theonefreshkid

Oh nevermind!  I figured it out   Luisaviaroma!

Love the shoes you pre-ordered! Yayyyy


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

theonefreshkid said:


> Oh nevermind!  I figured it out   Luisaviaroma!
> 
> Love the shoes you pre-ordered! Yayyyy





theonefreshkid said:


> CEC - what's LVR?



yup Luisaviaroma, thanks!


----------



## Windelynn

ladies the rio collection will be up to 50% off from CharlotteOlympia website on \June13
Includes Bananas, Babel, Rio, Marina etc...


----------



## yazziestarr

Tanks for the heads up *Windelynn*! I was looking at the leopard bebels on there today... I guess Ill wait til the 13th and see.


----------



## sleepykitten

CEC.LV4eva said:


> You're so lucky! I wish I were in the states haha
> 
> btw, I like your signature! I never really understood the spiderweb emoticon... I guess it was meant to be used for CO



lol, totally customized just for CO


----------



## sleepykitten

Windelynn said:


> ladies the rio collection will be up to 50% off from CharlotteOlympia website on \June13
> Includes Bananas, Babel, Rio, Marina etc...



Yep, i got that email too, yay CO sale


----------



## sleepykitten

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Girls, new CO fall / winter shoes @ LVR now!!!
> 
> I just pre-ordered the red leopard Dolly (was called Polly last season?)!!!!
> Woohooooo can't wait to get them!!!!
> 
> Also news from CO representative: new fall items to arrive on official website by end of July


great pair


----------



## madaddie

Her shoes are beyond lovely, I am so jealous of anyone who lives near her store!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sleepykitten said:


> great pair



Thanks Sleepy 



madaddie said:


> Her shoes are beyond lovely, I am so jealous of anyone who lives near her store!



She has a website... 



Windelynn said:


> ladies the rio collection will be up to 50% off from CharlotteOlympia website on \June13
> Includes Bananas, Babel, Rio, Marina etc...



Thanks Windelynn!


----------



## Nolia

oh HELLO!

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...U0lMVkVSL0dPTEQ=&season=actual&seasProdID=54I

ETA: are CO's usually TTS?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nolia said:


> oh HELLO!
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...U0lMVkVSL0dPTEQ=&season=actual&seasProdID=54I
> 
> ETA: are CO's usually TTS?



I find them TTS, if not slightly large


----------



## BellaShoes

If anyone comes across last season's EVE.... please PM me! Size 38.5 or 39!





Thanks!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BellaShoes said:


> If anyone comes across last season's EVE.... please PM me! Size 38.5 or 39!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Is this the suede version from SS10? I'll keep an eye...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yazziestarr said:


> I think were called polly but I thought they were leopard and pink...maybe its a different shade of red or lighting or something.



hey yazzie, i think it's probably the lighting cuz on her website it says "leopard red" for last season...


----------



## BellaShoes

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Is this the suede version from SS10? I'll keep an eye...



Yes please, thank you! Or if you see it in patent... the CO website has them in 36 only.


----------



## kett

Nolia said:


> oh HELLO!
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=L5A13&des=L5A&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=U0lMVkVSL0dPTEQ=&season=actual&seasProdID=54I
> 
> ETA: are CO's usually TTS?



TTS or even a bit large for me too.


----------



## sleepykitten

Received my yellow bebels! they're stunning! heart them so much, update modelling pics soon! half size up actually worked for me!


----------



## sleepykitten

pics


----------



## billbill

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Woohoo my *CO Dalva* arrived today!


 
Love this pair. You got great taste!!!

May I know how this pair runs? I need 38.5 for Dolly but 39 for Maxine. Thanks


----------



## BellaShoes

^Sleepy, they are so fantastic!


----------



## c0uture

sleepykitten said:


> pics



Amazing!


----------



## randr21

sleepykitten said:


> pics


 
these are like the new nude heels that everyone is doing in patent, but CO's is so much more unique.  love that color, it's soft and pretty, and really make your legs look long, but also the design is much more eye catching than CL, YSL or BA.  you did good kid!


----------



## yazziestarr

The sale is up.

ETA: I picked up the Gold Adrea was debating the burnt orange but decided Id get more use out of the gold if the burnt orange showed up and looked more orange than on the site.


----------



## yazziestarr

sleepykitten said:


> pics


Sleepy they look amazing! twins!


----------



## yazziestarr

BellaShoes said:


> If anyone comes across last season's EVE.... please PM me! Size 38.5 or 39!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Bella these would look amazing on you! I hope you can find them and if I see i'll definitely let you know!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> hey yazzie, i think it's probably the lighting cuz on her website it says "leopard red" for last season...


you're right its probably just the lighting, they look pinker here than on LVR.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Yazzie! PM me if you ever see them!


----------



## sleepykitten

thank you all


----------



## sleepykitten

what do you think about this pair?
http://www.charlotteolympia.com/sale/mercury-110.html
i like the wing design, but not the bi-color


----------



## sleepykitten

BellaShoes said:


> ^Sleepy, they are so fantastic!





c0uture said:


> Amazing!





randr21 said:


> these are like the new nude heels that everyone is doing in patent, but CO's is so much more unique.  love that color, it's soft and pretty, and really make your legs look long, but also the design is much more eye catching than CL, YSL or BA.  you did good kid!





yazziestarr said:


> Sleepy they look amazing! twins!



Thank you all ladies


----------



## sleepykitten

yazziestarr said:


> The sale is up.
> 
> ETA: I picked up the Gold Adrea was debating the burnt orange but decided Id get more use out of the gold if the burnt orange showed up and looked more orange than on the site.



nice buy! can't wait to see your reveal! I was debating about the mercury 110, and decided to pass


----------



## Nolia

sleepykitten said:


> what do you think about this pair?
> http://www.charlotteolympia.com/sale/mercury-110.html
> i like the wing design, but not the bi-color


 

I like the design, however I wish the wings were a "tad" bigger and made with another material so it's not all glossy.


----------



## yazziestarr

I think the *Dolores* has added to the sale... I dont remember them being up when I ordered Sunday. 

If anyone sees the Rose suede dolly on sale please let me know...I think they went on sale some places and I missed it.  38/38.5/37.5


----------



## sleepykitten

yazziestarr said:


> I think the *Dolores* has added to the sale... I dont remember them being up when I ordered Sunday.
> 
> If anyone sees the Rose suede dolly on sale please let me know...I think they went on sale some places and I missed it.  38/38.5/37.5



yeah, these are newly added! thanks for the heads up, ohhh, im tempted!
but the rose dolly on sale? when??


----------



## kett

I got the Dolly in Rose on sale but it was the canvas material, not the suede - I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## yazziestarr

sleepykitten said:


> yeah, these are newly added! thanks for the heads up, ohhh, im tempted!
> but the rose dolly on sale? when??


I remember seeing it earlier in the thread...maybe like 3 weeks ago in posts, but I also saw it late.
I was going back and forth on the Dolores...I love the ankle strap, love them in the red, but  go back and forth on whether I like the espadrille platform. If they had been  up when I place my order I might have bought them but I think Ill pass for now. 



kett said:


> I got the Dolly in Rose on sale but it was the canvas material, not the suede - I will keep an eye out for you.


canvas will do  thank you!


----------



## yazziestarr

HOLY MOLEY! I just got my UPS notice...my customs charge is almost 40%!! Ill only get half that back in VAT. I mean I knew I had to pay customs but that's a lot! Its waaaay more than I expected


----------



## BellaShoes

Yazzie, I'm sorry.. Had I known you were waiting on UPS, I would have warned you.. FedEx equates to about 10-13%.. UPS charges a 'brokerage' fee on top of customs


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

billbill said:


> Love this pair. You got great taste!!!
> 
> May I know how this pair runs? I need 38.5 for Dolly but 39 for Maxine. Thanks



Thank you!

These are slightly large to size. I would go half size down from your Dolly if you like a more snug fit


----------



## yazziestarr

BellaShoes said:


> Yazzie, I'm sorry.. Had I known you were waiting on UPS, I would have warned you.. FedEx equates to about 10-13%.. UPS charges a 'brokerage' fee on top of customs



You know whats funny...they told me their fee was $6.50. I didn't think that sounded right at all.


----------



## sleepykitten

yazziestarr said:


> You know whats funny...they told me their fee was $6.50. I didn't think that sounded right at all.



omg, that amount of tax is ridiculous!


----------



## Windelynn

sleepykitten i love love love your babels!

yazzie, sorry to hear about the custom charges..yikes what a big hit


----------



## sleepykitten

Windelynn said:


> sleepykitten i love love love your babels!
> 
> yazzie, sorry to hear about the custom charges..yikes what a big hit



Thank you


----------



## sleepykitten

There's a pair of red Dolores size 5.5 at neiman Marcus las vegas for 599! I almost bought them, but decided to pass cause i struggle to walk in those! I guess bebels thick heel makes them a great starter pair!


----------



## madaddie

OMG I forgot bout the sale, I shall just go sit in a corner and be really sad.


----------



## yazziestarr

sleepykitten said:


> omg, that amount of tax is ridiculous!





Windelynn said:


> sleepykitten i love love love your babels!
> 
> yazzie, sorry to hear about the custom charges..yikes what a big hit



Thanks ladies


madaddie said:


> OMG I forgot bout the sale, I shall just go sit in a corner and be really sad.



Don't be sad! Its still going on.


----------



## yazziestarr

So Ive decided to return my Andrea...they just didn't fit me well...they were beautiful though. Now to try and get my customs back and I had to wait a couple days to pick it up so I hope I'm still in the return period. 

But I did pick of the red Rio on NM with the extra 25% off. I hope those work out better.  I love the little pineapple on it.


----------



## sleepykitten

yazziestarr said:


> So Ive decided to return my Andrea...they just didn't fit me well...they were beautiful though. Now to try and get my customs back and I had to wait a couple days to pick it up so I hope I'm still in the return period.
> 
> But I did pick of the red Rio on NM with the extra 25% off. I hope those work out better.  I love the little pineapple on it.



hope you can get the customs back!
can't wait to see you model the rio!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yazziestarr said:


> So Ive decided to return my Andrea...they just didn't fit me well...they were beautiful though. Now to try and get my customs back and I had to wait a couple days to pick it up so I hope I'm still in the return period.
> 
> But I did pick of the red Rio on NM with the extra 25% off. I hope those work out better.  I love the little pineapple on it.



Congrats on the Rio! The pineapple is so cute!

As for the Andrea, good luck with the customs, 40% is a lot especially if they don't fit perfect


----------



## yazziestarr

Thanks *CEC*! I talked to UPS and they said they can do a customs drawback but I was on hold  forever they first time I tried calling I gave. But, at least theres hope of getting it back.ill try again tomorrow.  The shoes are so pretty i wish they fit/looked right on me.


----------



## yazziestarr

Customer Service is driving me nuts!  I emailed them because UPS assured me that there would be no problem with customs over there if it was marked as a return but CS asked me to mark it at a lower value when returning which I thought would be a problem when I attempt to get my customs back.  I seriously told them 4 time that my package had no paperwork at all with it and asked specifically for a copy of anything I neededto fill up for return and they keep emailing me back "just fill up the paperwork its self explanatory"  "really its not in the pouch outside the box". I explained in the  very first email that there was no papers inside or out and got no response to that part of the return request so if I sent it back right away with out emailing them again there would've been a problem.  They obviously don't read the emails all the way through. I'm returning the shoes because of the fit not the amount of taxes I paid and in the last email they offered me the VAT refund and to cancel my return because they investigated my order and found that Australia taxes are very high and i could get some money back from them. Incredible detective work, I'm in the US. 

I needed to get that out...I feel like such an idiot right now. I wish they were workable but they really are not and I just want to send them back...thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## jeshika

nordys is stocking a couple styles of CO for fall!


----------



## kett

Yay!!!!


----------



## jeshika

so... should i get just the black dolly or the polly (leopard dolly) or both? i'm just so paranoid that by the time i decide that i want it... it's gonna be gone! :cry: should i subscribe to *jenay*'s thinking of buy first, think later?


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> so... should i get just the black dolly or the polly (leopard dolly) or both? i'm just so paranoid that by the time i decide that i want it... it's gonna be gone! :cry: should i subscribe to *jenay*'s thinking of buy first, think later?


yes, in this case definitely buy first the return whatever you don't want if you don't want them, those dollys fly off the shelf and i have a feeling the pollys are going to go just as fast!


----------



## demicouture

the leopard polly with the red sole is a MUST. i have them and loooove them!
and the black dolly is a classic so get both!!!


----------



## jeshika

yazziestarr said:


> yes, in this case definitely buy first the return whatever you don't want if you don't want them, those dollys fly off the shelf and i have a feeling the pollys are going to go just as fast!





demicouture said:


> the leopard polly with the red sole is a MUST. i have them and loooove them!
> and the black dolly is a classic so get both!!!



i am convinced!!! just sent an email off to my SA. who knows how long these small sizes will last! i am going to London in November but I don't think I can wait that long to get them!


----------



## kett




----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jeshika said:


> so... should i get just the black dolly or the polly (leopard dolly) or both? i'm just so paranoid that by the time i decide that i want it... it's gonna be gone! :cry: *should i subscribe to jenay's thinking of buy first, think later?*



YES! 

and I'm pretty sure you'll end up keeping both


----------



## jeshika

kett said:


>







CEC.LV4eva said:


> YES!
> 
> and I'm pretty sure you'll end up keeping both



SHHHHHHHH... I'm living in denial! 

My SA thinks that they are going to sell out in the first couple of weeks because the demand for them is huge and this is the first batch they are ordering so I can't imagine they will bring in that much stock. I'm so excited!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jeshika said:


> SHHHHHHHH... I'm living in denial!
> 
> My SA thinks that they are going to sell out in the first couple of weeks because the demand for them is huge and this is the first batch they are ordering so I can't imagine they will bring in that much stock. I'm so excited!



lol don't worry, your secret is safe with us!!! 
When are they coming into the states? I'm asking cuz I pre-ordered from LVR and I dunno when they'll be getting their shipment. I'm assuming about the same time as the US, if not maybe even a little earlier in Europe


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> so... should i get just the black dolly or the polly (leopard dolly) or both? i'm just so paranoid that by the time i decide that i want it... it's gonna be gone! :cry: should i subscribe to *jenay*'s thinking of buy first, think later?



HEY! I thought I heard my name!!


----------



## jeshika

CEC.LV4eva said:


> lol don't worry, your secret is safe with us!!!
> When are they coming into the states? I'm asking cuz I pre-ordered from LVR and I dunno when they'll be getting their shipment. I'm assuming about the same time as the US, if not maybe even a little earlier in Europe



:giggles: thanks!

not sure! i hope soon! will let you know when they arrive at nordys!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> HEY! I thought I heard my name!!



Hey *jenaaaaayyy*!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> HEY! I thought I heard my name!!



hey!!!!


----------



## jeshika

FYI - NM.com has a bunch of Charlotte Olympia shoes on pre-order right now but the prices are significantly higher that of Nordstroms'! I would get them from Nordys but remember to get them to price adjust if you don't!

For example the Leopard Polly is listed at $985 on nm.com but it will be available on Nordys for $905. 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat39950744

The black velvet Dolly is listed at $895 on nm.com but it will be available on Nordys for $875.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat39950744

The Penelope is $895 in NM.com but will be available at Nordys for $810.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat39950744


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone know where I can get the dolores in the yellow, black or red in size 36.5 or 37?  I've been looking all over for these shoes.  Never tried them on but if they are TTS I would be 36.5.

Thanks!


----------



## kett

Jeshika you are such a wealth of info - thanks for the tip.


----------



## am2022

loving the dolly... in leopard and black!!!  but will behave for now and live thru you ladies!!!


----------



## theonefreshkid

Chanel - not sure if you're in Canada, but if you are, The Room at The Bay has a size 37.5 red dolores for sale for $363 + tax.  Last pair left!

CEC - The Room just got in their first shipment of FW11 CO's.  They had the leopard/red Polly, the zebra/yellow polly, the black velvet dolly and the blue velvet greta.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Hey *jenaaaaayyy*!!!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> hey!!!!


----------



## sleepykitten

Chanel 0407 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the dolores in the yellow, black or red in size 36.5 or 37?  I've been looking all over for these shoes.  Never tried them on but if they are TTS I would be 36.5.
> 
> Thanks!



saw the yellow and black ones on mytheresa, and red ones on Charlotte Olympia's official website


----------



## shoegrl756

Hey ladies. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger and getting a pair of dollys. I think they are absolutely fabulous. The unique platform and this is kinda dorky but I love the spider web on the bottom. I've dreamt of these shoes. The only problem is that I'm trying to figure out how trendy they are. I've been trying to only buy shoes that would potentially last me a lifetime. Since I'm only a college student I have lower budget than some of you lovelies. How long do you think the dollys would last me? I really am not all about the trends. I'll wear it trendy or not but just some helpful advice would be nice.  Thanks ladies


----------



## jeshika

Just received an email from Penny at Hirsh and they just received the following CO's:

Alice Leopard/Tiger Booties $895
Black Velvet Dolly Pump $805
Leopard Polly (Red Platform) $910
Violet/Purple Satin Palomas $825

I'm GUTTED that the smallest size that they have is a 36 :cry:


----------



## jeshika

NAP International has the Black Velvet Dolly in stock, most sizes available
£590
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171976

Leopard Polly in stock, most sizes available
£665
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171974


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jeshika said:


> Just received an email from Penny at Hirsh and they just received the following CO's:
> 
> Alice Leopard/Tiger Booties $895
> Black Velvet Dolly Pump $805
> Leopard Polly (Red Platform) $910
> Violet/Purple Satin Palomas $825
> 
> I'm GUTTED that the smallest size that they have is a 36 :cry:



Hey Jeshika!!!

Have you tried calling The Room in Canada? They have 35 and 35.5 sizes available . The Leopard and Tiger Pollys are both 960$CAD and shipping is free of charge (in Canada at least). Ask for Joanna, she's wonderful!

Otherwise, I guess CO's website will stock up the Fall collection soon, but shipping is costly there...

Good luck!!!


----------



## jeshika

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hey Jeshika!!!
> 
> Have you tried calling The Room in Canada? They have 35 and 35.5 sizes available . The Leopard and Tiger Pollys are both 960$CAD and shipping is free of charge (in Canada at least). Ask for Joanna, she's wonderful!
> 
> Otherwise, I guess CO's website will stock up the Fall collection soon, but shipping is costly there...
> 
> Good luck!!!



thanks *CEC*! my SA at Nordys is taking care of me... I am just anxious to receive them...


----------



## jeshika

argh... the smallest size in the purple palomas is a 36 at hirsh's... i have determined that a size 35 would be the best fit. I can do a 35.5 but i think a 36 would be tricky. has anyone seen the purple version in a small size anywhere?


----------



## humpybunny

jeshika said:


> argh... the smallest size in the purple palomas is a 36 at hirsh's... i have determined that a size 35 would be the best fit. I can do a 35.5 but i think a 36 would be tricky. has anyone seen the purple version in a small size anywhere?



I'm looking for the palomas in a size 35 too. anyone?


----------



## jeshika

humpybunny said:


> I'm looking for the palomas in a size 35 too. anyone?



Nordstroms might have them in blue. They are going to receive a sz 35.5 but I'm not sure about the 35. I got a response from CO's customer service and the Palomas (size 35s included) are coming back for fall. I HTH!


----------



## jeshika

Dollys and Pollys have arrived at Nordys!!!!!! Smallest size for the Dolly is a 35.5 and the smallest size for the Polly is a 35. HAPPY SHOPPING!


----------



## sleepykitten

jeshika said:


> Dollys and Pollys have arrived at Nordys!!!!!! Smallest size for the Dolly is a 35.5 and the smallest size for the Polly is a 35. HAPPY SHOPPING!



thanks for the info. jeshika what is the price at nordy?


----------



## jeshika

sleepykitten said:


> thanks for the info. jeshika what is the price at nordy?



Here you go!



jeshika said:


> FYI - NM.com has a bunch of Charlotte Olympia shoes on pre-order right now but the prices are significantly higher that of Nordstroms'! I would get them from Nordys but remember to get them to price adjust if you don't!
> 
> For example the Leopard Polly is listed at $985 on nm.com but it will be available on Nordys for $905.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat39950744
> 
> The black velvet Dolly is listed at $895 on nm.com but it will be available on Nordys for $875.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat39950744
> 
> The Penelope is $895 in NM.com but will be available at Nordys for $810.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat39950744


----------



## jeshika

My Dolly and Polly orders have been placed! I cannot wait for them to arrive.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Ooooh Congrats!!!! Is it the Leopard Polly that you ordered?

I'm still waiting for my Tiger Polly! It's been in the shipment for more than a week now


----------



## jeshika

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^Ooooh Congrats!!!! Is it the Leopard Polly that you ordered?
> 
> I'm still waiting for my Tiger Polly! It's been in the shipment for more than a week now



 yes! i love all thing leopard! 

i can't wait for the pics of your tiger polly!!!! i am extremely interested to see them on you! hope they arrive soon!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^yup will post pix and we'll be shoe twins for the leopard Pollys too! 

Selfridges will be getting miniature Palomas this Xmas for anyone who's interested in buying them as stocking stuffers:


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

^^^ Those are soooo cute!!!!


----------



## humpybunny

are the palomas in size 35.5 available online at nordstorm or do you call the store?


----------



## humpybunny

ohh, they dont seem to have any 35.5s available anymore


----------



## shoegal87

Those of you with a 35.5 please email me  I got a pair of pink Lais for my sis but they're too small


----------



## chanel*liz

charlotte olympia mod pic


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chanel*liz said:


> charlotte olympia mod pic



you look fab!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

^


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Just got the Dolly velvet platform pumps on my true size. It says 'true to size'.Then I tried them on, felt a bit tight on toe, other parts fits like a glove( so nice). So I worn them for like 15 min, then take them off. I was thinking, 'should I return them? Can I broken in the toe part?' So after 10 min, I tried again. 

OMG! Totally awesome! They are THE MOST COMFORTABLE shoes I have ever had. 

I'll keep these beauties.


----------



## jeshika

you look gorgeous, *camilla*!


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Thank you* jeshika* 

:tpfrox:


----------



## billbill

chanel*liz said:


> charlotte olympia mod pic


 
gorgeous modelling pics!!! I wanna get this pair too but my size was sold out.. your kelly is yummy tooo...


----------



## shoegal87

Just got the CO Harley in Como, they had a few sizes left if anyone is interested


----------



## chanel*liz

billbill said:


> gorgeous modelling pics!!! I wanna get this pair too but my size was sold out.. your kelly is yummy tooo...


 thank you! i hope you find your size! it was a great deal


----------



## yazziestarr

beautiful mod pics Chanel and Camilla!

I'm excited to see the new COs. Jesh and CEC I cant wait for your shoes to arrive!


----------



## shoegal87

Here are my green Andreas! http://instagr.am/p/IkJq_/


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

look so N-I-C-E~~~~~on you *shoegal87*


----------



## shoegal87

^THANKSSS!!!! I'm in Love!!!!! also got the Harley in leopard and it's the most comfy shoe ever


----------



## couturequeen

shoegal87 said:


> Here are my green Andreas! http://instagr.am/p/IkJq_/



So elegant! Congrats.


----------



## jeshika

yazziestarr said:


> beautiful mod pics Chanel and Camilla!
> 
> I'm excited to see the new COs. Jesh and CEC I cant wait for your shoes to arrive!



 yazzie! me either! 1 pair has shipped! can't wait for the other.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yazziestarr said:


> beautiful mod pics Chanel and Camilla!
> 
> I'm excited to see the new COs. Jesh and CEC I cant wait for your shoes to arrive!



Thanks yazzie! I actually just called The Room and they said they don't have anyone who works there named Joanna (the SA who helped me) The SA who answered the phone said she has no idea for what shoes I ordered but will get back to me... She seemed pretty clueless though...



CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Just got the Dolly velvet platform pumps on my true size. It says 'true to size'.Then I tried them on, felt a bit tight on toe, other parts fits like a glove( so nice). So I worn them for like 15 min, then take them off. I was thinking, 'should I return them? Can I broken in the toe part?' So after 10 min, I tried again.
> 
> OMG! Totally awesome! They are THE MOST COMFORTABLE shoes I have ever had.
> 
> I'll keep these beauties.



The comfort level is amazing!  you look great! congrats again


----------



## jeshika

humpybunny said:


> are the palomas in size 35.5 available online at nordstorm or do you call the store?



online only starts from 36 but they have a 35.5 in store, i believe.


----------



## jeshika

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^yup will post pix and we'll be shoe twins for the leopard Pollys too!
> 
> Selfridges will be getting miniature Palomas this Xmas for anyone who's interested in buying them as stocking stuffers:



OMG absolutely adorable!!!!  

can't wait for your pixx!!!!


----------



## madaddie

Gosh I can totally feel the excitement in this thread.

I can't wait to see more modelling photos!


----------



## Ilgin

chanel*liz said:


> charlotte olympia mod pic


 love the Maxines on you! Gorgeous!!


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> yazzie! me either! 1 pair has shipped! can't wait for the other.


back at ya!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks yazzie! I actually just called The Room and they said they don't have anyone who works there named Joanna (the SA who helped me) The SA who answered the phone said she has no idea for what shoes I ordered but will get back to me... She seemed pretty clueless though...



Whaaaaa?!?!? did you find Joanna? I hope they worked it out!
on a side note i was up in toronto 2 weekends ago and was hoping to get a chance to stop by The Room and check it out since I hear about it all the time on tPF and it seems to have a lot of designers I love, but, I was up for a wedding so we were busy all weekend. hopefully next time. It sounds magical, unorganized but magical.


----------



## yazziestarr

Have you guys seen the resort '12 colletion? I love the masako, origami special, kimono, kyoto... they're all beautiful! I didn't see it posted here yet. Enjoy!

http://www.fashionologie.com/Charlotte-Olympia-Resort-2012-18340310


----------



## kett

Oooh, I hadn't seen those yet... gorgeous!!!


----------



## jenayb

So er, ummmm... Am I *way* too late for the Leopard Bebel?


----------



## shoegal87

Ladies, do you think the dollys in black raffia can also be carried during winter?


----------



## calisnoopy

love everyone's pics here!

i know a few of you have commented on how comfortable/easy to wear the Dolly is...but how about the Paloma? are those pretty comfortable/easy to wear too?

and have you found Charlotte Olympias to run pretty true to size?

thanks!


----------



## jeshika

calisnoopy said:


> love everyone's pics here!
> 
> i know a few of you have commented on how comfortable/easy to wear the Dolly is...but how about the Paloma? are those pretty comfortable/easy to wear too?
> 
> and have you found Charlotte Olympias to run pretty true to size?
> 
> thanks!



The palomas are so super comfy. I tried on the white ones... so pretty but not practical.

I've found them to run slightly larger than CL. I wear a 35.5 in CL and the Palomas in 35 fit just right. but that's just me.


----------



## kett

I have found they run slightly large too - half size too big.


----------



## mishybelle

chanel*liz said:


> charlotte olympia mod pic


 
How did you size in your Maxines?? I am soooo drooling over them now.


----------



## shoegal87

shoegal87 said:


> Ladies, do you think the dollys in black raffia can also be carried during winter?



please let me know


----------



## yazziestarr

shoegal87 said:


> Ladies, do you think the dollys in black raffia can also be carried during winter?


i dont know. Rafia makes me think of summer. I dont know how sturdy they are I havent seen them but they may also get damaged in the winter.


----------



## mishybelle

Hi Ladies,

I am officially obsessed with the Maxine. Can any of the experts on here confirm if these are real? I posted in the Authenticate This thread, but was hoping for a faster response here.

Description: Charlotte Olympia purple suede Maxine 37.5
eBay item #: 230650666856
Seller: ma_kum
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=230650666856


----------



## shoegal87

yazziestarr said:


> i dont know. Rafia makes me think of summer. I dont know how sturdy they are I havent seen them but they may also get damaged in the winter.



Just ordered them, let's see when they arrive


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yazziestarr said:


> Whaaaaa?!?!? did you find Joanna? I hope they worked it out!
> on a side note i was up in toronto 2 weekends ago and was hoping to get a chance to stop by The Room and check it out since I hear about it all the time on tPF and it seems to have a lot of designers I love, but, I was up for a wedding so we were busy all weekend. hopefully next time. It sounds magical, unorganized but magical.



Well I waited for another few days... no call back...
So I called back again and got an SA named David who said that apparently Joanna works for some other department in the Room and that he'd check the system for my order and call back... Anyhow, no call back from him either...
I think I'm going to give up on these Tiger Pollys 

As I scrambled around some more in utter distress , finally, I went back to an order that I previously canceled and got the last pair of CL Leopard Maggies in my size 

I hope the wedding that you attended went well! Must've been very exciting for you to have skipped all the shopping


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mishybelle said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am officially obsessed with the Maxine. Can any of the experts on here confirm if these are real? I posted in the Authenticate This thread, but was hoping for a faster response here.
> 
> Description: Charlotte Olympia purple suede Maxine 37.5
> eBay item #: 230650666856
> Seller: ma_kum
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=230650666856



Sorry, can't see them... link removed


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

calisnoopy said:


> love everyone's pics here!
> 
> i know a few of you have commented on how comfortable/easy to wear the Dolly is...but how about the Paloma? are those pretty comfortable/easy to wear too?
> 
> and have you found Charlotte Olympias to run pretty true to size?
> 
> thanks!



I agree with the other girls, TTS to half size big for me too 



jenaywins said:


> So er, ummmm... Am I *way* too late for the Leopard Bebel?



Hmm... I just checked CO's website, seems like the leopard ones are sold out, but I'll keep an eye out for you, Jenay 



yazziestarr said:


> Have you guys seen the resort '12 colletion? I love the masako, origami special, kimono, kyoto... they're all beautiful! I didn't see it posted here yet. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.fashionologie.com/Charlotte-Olympia-Resort-2012-18340310



Ooooh  I love those, but Satin is so delicate ush:


----------



## jenayb

^ Thanks hon! I really want them!


----------



## chanel*liz

mishybelle said:


> How did you size in your Maxines?? I am soooo drooling over them now.


 
they ran a little big for me, normally in CL im a 39.5 but in these I took a 39 and they fit perfect


----------



## jeshika

i have been naughty... 

oh man, i hope i don't get hit with AWFUL duties on the way in!


----------



## jeshika

i just read through the thread on *yazzie*'s experience w/ UPS. i'm a little freaked out now, not gonna lie... should i cancel the order? 40% "brokerage" fee is kind of steep!  i wonder if they will have stock when i get there in November


----------



## yazziestarr

I keep thinking they had to have made a mistake with my shoes, they weren't even leather! i think that thing happened that was mentioned in one of hte CL threads where it got sent to a small facility for customs and the scrutinized it more harshly than if it had stayed in NYC. i think it arrived in NY then went to Kentucky before being released and coming back to Jersey.

Personally I was not planning on ordering from the site again unless it was something I was absolutely dying over and sure about or I could figure out something else to do about shipping. It sucks because although thankfully selection and places that carry CO is growing here, the website is still better but 40% is painful. I loooove the nude quilted dolores but and going to settle for the black when NAP gets them...they're good enough for me.

i guess if its something you are dying for and they wont have here maybe its worth the chance.


----------



## shoegal87

I think you should send them over to someone in europe, have them re-box them without any receipt and then send it to you, this way they don't know the actual value and could only make an estimate which I hardly believe it's going to be 40%...


----------



## jeshika

yazziestarr said:


> I keep thinking they had to have made a mistake with my shoes, they weren't even leather! i think that thing happened that was mentioned in one of hte CL threads where it got sent to a small facility for customs and the scrutinized it more harshly than if it had stayed in NYC. i think it arrived in NY then went to Kentucky before being released and coming back to Jersey.
> 
> Personally I was not planning on ordering from the site again unless it was something I was absolutely dying over and sure about or I could figure out something else to do about shipping. It sucks because although thankfully selection and places that carry CO is growing here, the website is still better but 40% is painful. I loooove the nude quilted dolores but and going to settle for the black when NAP gets them...they're good enough for me.
> 
> i guess if its something you are dying for and they wont have here maybe its worth the chance.



I totally agree with you, *Yazzie*! It's just ridiculous... I would be more than happy to purchase them here but they are just not available! 

I cancelled them because 40% on top of the $$ i was paying was going to be too much. I am going to London over Thanksgiving so maybe I can find them then. I've called every stockist on the CO list and they aren't bringing any Palomas in the smaller sizes (35 or 35.5). :cry:

I have the Dolly and Polly coming in my size (thanks Nordys!) so I shouldn't be greedy  They will tide me over till London...


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

jeshika said:


> I totally agree with you, *Yazzie*! It's just ridiculous... I would be more than happy to purchase them here but they are just not available!
> 
> I cancelled them because 40% on top of the $$ i was paying was going to be too much. I am going to London over Thanksgiving so maybe I can find them then. I've called every stockist on the CO list and they aren't bringing any Palomas in the smaller sizes (35 or 35.5). :cry:
> 
> I have the Dolly and Polly coming in my size (thanks Nordys!) so I shouldn't be greedy  They will tide me over till London...




Ok...Now I'm seriously jealous you~      I always want to go to CO's London store, but always busy..busy with my work and my uni.... 
Anyway, *JESHIKA* have a GREAT trip in London!


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> So er, ummmm... Am I *way* too late for the Leopard Bebel?


http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/product/category-shoes/bebel-vit-leopard

I've never ordered from here  but it says they ship world wide and girl, i believe these are your size!!


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/product/category-shoes/bebel-vit-leopard
> 
> I've never ordered from here  but it says they ship world wide and girl, i believe these are your size!!


----------



## demicouture

i got myself some new pairs!! Priscilla included! 
will post pics soon


----------



## jenayb

*Yazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz* - thank you again, doll! My Leopard Bebels will be here on Tuesday!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> *Yazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz* - thank you again, doll! My Leopard Bebels will be here on Tuesday!!



CONGRATS!!!  You'll wear the style so well, Jenay! I can just imagine you strutting in them haha 



demicouture said:


> i got myself some new pairs!! Priscilla included!
> will post pics soon



Oooh which "some"???  congrats, can't wait for your pix 



jeshika said:


> I totally agree with you, *Yazzie*! It's just ridiculous... I would be more than happy to purchase them here but they are just not available!
> 
> I cancelled them because 40% on top of the $$ i was paying was going to be too much. I am going to London over Thanksgiving so maybe I can find them then. I've called every stockist on the CO list and they aren't bringing any Palomas in the smaller sizes (35 or 35.5). :cry:
> 
> I have the Dolly and Polly coming in my size (thanks Nordys!) so I shouldn't be greedy  They will tide me over till London...



Have a good trip Jeshika! Hope you'll get the shoes you want in your size! I know 35s are pretty hard to come by, good luck!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> *Yazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz* - thank you again, doll! My Leopard Bebels will be here on Tuesday!!


I'm so excited you got them!! (hehe I totally didnt see this before PMing you before)


----------



## demicouture

jenaywins said:


> *Yazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz* - thank you again, doll! My Leopard Bebels will be here on Tuesday!!



yay congrats! pls post pics when you receive them!


----------



## demicouture

I could not hold myself back
my favourite
the Kitty flats in leopard (still thinking about the heels too!)
... still dont know how to make pics bigger...sorry!


----------



## jenayb

demicouture said:


> yay congrats! pls post pics when you receive them!


 
Thanks so much! I'm so excited - I thought I missed the boat on these!!


----------



## jeshika

These are so cute, *demi*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want a pair too! Mod pictures, pretty please!!!!!


----------



## demicouture

thank you *jeshika*!
will try to post mod pics when i wear them out 

also got these
Priscilla cracked gold


----------



## jenayb

^^ I love those and your new flats!!


----------



## demicouture

thanks jenay!!

ok the 2 last ones
Priscilla red suede and Dolly black velvet


----------



## jenayb




----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Faaaaaabbbulous haul *Demi*!!!!!! Congrats!!! I love those cracked gold Priscilla heels!!! just gorgeous!!!

I'm tracking my shipment and I just got my Leopard Pollys delivered!!! but I can't go home until after this dinner event tonight 
Will post pix later


----------



## jeshika

*demi*, you are KILLING ME!!! CONGRATS on these fabulous additions!

I can't wait to receive these dollys!!! They look so awesome!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Woohooo! They're here!!! 

*Leopard Polly:*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Modeling pix:


----------



## jenayb

I lurrrrve them, *CEC*!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thanks Jenay, I'm in luurrrve with them too lol
The worksmanship is really beautiful 

I just got my CL delivery as well for my Leopard Maggies, I have yet to open the box lol
I think I'm going to leave the happiness for tomorrow after work, I don't want to overdose too much tonight!


----------



## jenayb

^^ You are going to DIE when you open that box. I could not be happier with mine!


----------



## jeshika

hotdaaaaaaaaaaammmmmnnnnnn *CEC*!!! they look fabulous on you!!! Congrats!!! I can't wait for your leopard maggie reveal!





I can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> ^^ You are going to DIE when you open that box. I could not be happier with mine!



haha well I've already died tonight, maybe tomorrow night I'll go to heaven 



jeshika said:


> hotdaaaaaaaaaaammmmmnnnnnn *CEC*!!! they look fabulous on you!!! Congrats!!! I can't wait for your leopard maggie reveal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to receive mine!



Thanks Jeshika!!! You will LOVVVVVEEE them!!! They're soooo comfy! I want to wear them all night, but they're still wet now from its Meltonian spa treatment. When are you expecting your shipment?


----------



## demicouture

OMG Cecilia,
the look AMAZING on you!!!!
congrats you will love them!
i have the first edition of those and it seems the red leather on the second edition is shinier/patent?


----------



## glamourbag

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Modeling pix:



Congratulations, they are beautiful....my fav from this season!


----------



## jeshika

FYI - Kirna Zabete is receiving the Verity, Polly and Priscilla stripe styles for Fall 2011.  The smallest size available will be 36.5

The Palomas in red are available from size 36 up at Forty Five Ten.


----------



## Ilgin

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Woohooo! They're here!!!
> 
> *Leopard Polly:*


----------



## kett

CEC they are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*kett, Ilgin, glamourbag*:  ladies!!! 



demicouture said:


> OMG Cecilia,
> the look AMAZING on you!!!!
> congrats you will love them!
> i have the first edition of those and it seems the red leather on the second edition is shinier/patent?



Thanks demi! Yes, the red parts are patent leather. I thought the original ones that you have are also made of patent? Or is it in reality kid leather? I'd love to see pix of your shoes demi!!! I've noticed that CO likes to repeat past seasons' styles for some reason...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jeshika said:


> FYI - Kirna Zabete is receiving the Verity, Polly and Priscilla stripe styles for Fall 2011.  The smallest size available will be 36.5
> 
> The Palomas in red are available from size 36 up at Forty Five Ten.



Thanks Jeshika! Too bad they don't have smaller sizes for us


----------



## demicouture

CEC,
i just checked and mine are kid leather will post pics when i get the chance


----------



## yazziestarr

New on NAP today!

Black Velvet Dolly
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171976

Leopard Polly
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171974

black velvet kitty flats
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171973


----------



## yazziestarr

*Demi *all you new COs are beautiful!!!

I looooove these! the crackling is amazing!


----------



## yazziestarr

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Modeling pix:


NOOOOOOOO! I was really telling myself there was no way I would like these IRL and that I was just getting them cause I wanted to buy shoes so I cancelled my nordies pre order but  CEC these are GORGEOUS!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yazziestarr said:


> NOOOOOOOO! I was really telling myself there was no way I would like these IRL and that I was just getting them cause I wanted to buy shoes so I cancelled my nordies pre order but  CEC these are GORGEOUS!



It's still not too late to place another order.... 



demicouture said:


> CEC,
> i just checked and mine are kid leather will post pics when i get the chance



Great!!! How's CO's kid leather? I don't have any of her shoes in this material yet. I wonder if there's a difference in the ponyhair too from last season  Do you put any protectant on your shoes? The ponyhair on these is very soft, but after I sprayed them with Meltonian, it made the hair stiffer...


----------



## demicouture

i have to admit i never spray my shoes ... the ponyhair is quite even and fairly soft except on the edges, i sort of overlaps...

the kid leather is beautiful though!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

demicouture said:


> thank you *jeshika*!
> will try to post mod pics when i wear them out
> 
> also got these
> Priscilla cracked gold


 
*demi- *I LOVE these, do you know if anywhere else other than the CO website has them?


----------



## demicouture

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *demi- *I LOVE these, do you know if anywhere else other than the CO website has them?



i got them from an online shop (who also have a real shop)
posted you the info via pm just in case


----------



## hazeltt

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Modeling pix:



They look amazing on you! I'm starting to fall in love with CO!



yazziestarr said:


> *Demi *all you new COs are beautiful!!!
> 
> I looooove these! the crackling is amazing!



I love the cracking effect too! The craftsmanship looks superb!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hazeltt said:


> They look amazing on you! I'm starting to fall in love with CO!



THanks Hazel! I'm convinced that you'd be converted too once you try them on


----------



## hazeltt

CEC.LV4eva said:


> THanks Hazel! I'm convinced that you'd be converted too once you try them on



I think so too! I'm really interested in the Dollys but LVR doesn't carry them and I can't find them anywhere in Toronto for a reasonable price. And £100 shipping on the CO website is too steep for me.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hazeltt said:


> I think so too! I'm really interested in the Dollys but LVR doesn't carry them and I can't find them anywhere in Toronto for a reasonable price. And £100 shipping on the CO website is too steep for me.



Have you tried the Room? Their customer service really sucks (or is certainly inconsistent)... but their price is decent for Canadians


----------



## jeshika

*CEC*, did they ever figure out what happened to your tiger polly order?


----------



## hazeltt

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Have you tried the Room? Their customer service really sucks (or is certainly inconsistent)... but their price is decent for Canadians



Thanks, I'll give them a call tomorrow. But I believe the current collection only has the velvet Dolly. I wish I fell in love with them earlier when the suede was still around.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Nope, I've called 4 times total and no one has a clue of what happened to my order. I ask to speak to Joanna who has mysteriously disappeared. So I'm like, well can I make a NEW order then? Apparently they're hesitant for some odd reason that they don't have my size 35.5 in Toronto that's why they had to transfer the shipment from Vancouver in the first place.

My speculation is that everything is dependent on whether or not Vancouver is willing to release the shoes for shipment cuz it's probably considered to be a loss of their sales. I know Holt Renfrew is super anal when it comes to store transfers. My friend wanted to have something ordered from Toronto and transferred to Montreal. She waited for about a month and still nothing happened, she gave up eventually. So I think the same thing is happening to these CO shoes despite the fact that I've already given my CC info for payment.

I wish they can just give more of a definitive answer and let the customer know right away if the shoes can be transferred/shipped immediately or not. I mean, once you take down a customer's CC info for a pair of shoes that are available in the system, AND there's verbal agreement for payment, I consider that as a completed transaction - a binding contract. If you fail to ship the item for whatever reason within a certain amount of time, the least you can do is let the customer know what has happened. Don't keep people hanging in the dark. Geeezz.... I'm getting quite worked up here in this post lol, but seriously, I'm thinking of writing a complaint to their managers.


----------



## jenayb

Thanks to the very sweet *Yazzi*, my beloved Leopard Bebels are here! 

I never thought I'd actually find these!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the bezels!!


----------



## kgbnyc

WOW these are beautiful!!!!! ENJOY!!!!! 



jenaywins said:


> Thanks to the very sweet *Yazzi*, my beloved Leopard Bebels are here!
> 
> I never thought I'd actually find these!


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> Thanks to the very sweet *Yazzi*, my beloved Leopard Bebels are here!
> 
> I never thought I'd actually find these!


YAAAAAAY!!!! you have a fairy shoe mother out there. I cant believe I came across these and that the 1 left fits you! I was just randomly going through the worldwide list of stockist on the website just to see what was out there.  They look so good!! I love 'em!


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> YAAAAAAY!!!! you have a fairy shoe mother out there. I cant believe I came across these and that the 1 left fits you! I was just randomly going through the worldwide list of stockist on the website just to see what was out there. They look so good!! I love 'em!


 
Um, yeah I have a shoe fairy godmother. YOU!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Congrats *Jenay*!!!!  They fit you so well! What are you going to wear with them??


----------



## rdgldy

I just scored a pair of Gretas in green ostrich on Ebay!!! I will post pictures as soon as they arrive.  I am elated!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Congrats on the Gretas!! 

Ladies, thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rdgldy said:


> I just scored a pair of Gretas in green ostrich on Ebay!!! I will post pictures as soon as they arrive.  I am elated!



green ostrich  omg! Yes, please post pix when they arrive


----------



## rdgldy

will do!!


----------



## cokezero

Should I purchase the Dolly's in Black velvet or Black suede?

Help me decide!


----------



## lvusr1

If anyone is looking for the Leopard Polly's, my SA at Nordstrom has a pair in size 36. PM me for details. Retail is $905.


----------



## k*d

Got these metallic silk Dolores:


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats *Jenay*!!!!  They fit you so well! What are you going to wear with them??


 
Hey I'm sorry *C*!! I just saw your post!
Thank you for the kind words. What will I wear with them? What _won't_ I wear with them?  Hehe!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^haha well i'm sure you'll look beautiful in ANYTHING


----------



## oatmella

k*d said:


> Got these metallic silk Dolores:



Those are amazing!!
Wondering how comfortable are Charlotte Olympias and are they hard to walk in?


----------



## cokezero

Does anyone have a real life image of the Dolly suede pumps in red?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^*Coke*, I only found this from CO's campaign last season:


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

cokezero said:


> Does anyone have a real life image of the Dolly suede pumps in red?



I have green Dolly   ...and they are AWESOME~! Love the colour so much.


----------



## jeshika

MY VERY FIRST PAIR OF COs!!!!! 

I wanted to present my black velvet dollys....  i just love how lush the velvet is!!!!! 
















Enjoy!


----------



## sedatedrainbow

^beautiful!!!!!!
absolutely gorgeous!
congrats.


----------



## qtcoco

they are gorgeous jeshika 

i've been wanting to buy my first pair of CO for quite a while, but not really sure of the sizes. i'm usually 36-36.5 for most brands, more comfortable in 36.5 for jimmy choos & louboutins. will i be 36 for CO? i'm thinking of getting either the dolly or polly.


----------



## Ilgin

beautiful Dollys, *jeshika*! Enjoy them!!


----------



## rdgldy

*jeshika,* the Dollys are gorgeous!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika, gorgeous velvet dolly's!

I have not yet taken the plunge into CO, I have always wondered though... is it tricky walking on the platform?


----------



## BellaShoes

Jenay, the leopard are fantastic!

k*d, love the metallics...


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my goodness, the leopards CEC....  amaaaaahzing.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks girl!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jeshika said:


> MY VERY FIRST PAIR OF COs!!!!!
> 
> I wanted to present my black velvet dollys....  i just love how lush the velvet is!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Beautiful!! Enjoy your new shoes! 



BellaShoes said:


> Oh my goodness, the leopards CEC....  amaaaaahzing.



Thanks Bella


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jenay- *they are fab!

*jeshika- *gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

As promised, here are some pictures of my green ostrich Gretas.  I purchased these TTS but could have done a 1/2 size up, as the toe box is small.  They are beauties, though!!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! They are fabulous rdgldy!


----------



## sedatedrainbow

rdgldy said:


> As promised, here are some pictures of my green ostrich Gretas. I purchased these TTS but could have done a 1/2 size up, as the toe box is small. They are beauties, though!!


 
Absolutely lovely! And I'm sure your cute little doggies approve as well (are they malts?) I know my little malt is always ready to inspect my new purchases!

Of course, I'd love to see modelling shots with those gorgeous shoes


----------



## rdgldy

thank you,* Bella* and *sedatedrainbow*.  
My dogs are cotons de tulear, but they look very much like maltese.
My female is much more interested than the male, lol!!


----------



## LavenderIce

rdgldy said:


> As promised, here are some pictures of my green ostrich Gretas.  I purchased these TTS but could have done a 1/2 size up, as the toe box is small.  They are beauties, though!!



I've been wanting to see these!  Congrats* L*!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *lav*!!  I really love them.


----------



## jeshika

rdgldy said:


> As promised, here are some pictures of my green ostrich Gretas.  I purchased these TTS but could have done a 1/2 size up, as the toe box is small.  They are beauties, though!!



Gorgeous add *rdg*!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks,* jeshika*!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I think my question was lost in the mix.... can one of you lovely ladies let me know if the CO platform is odd to walk on? Can you tell you are walking on an odd platform?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rdgldy said:


> As promised, here are some pictures of my green ostrich Gretas.  I purchased these TTS but could have done a 1/2 size up, as the toe box is small.  They are beauties, though!!





omg, The green is soooooo gorgeous!!! I've never seen anything like it! not too dark, not too light, and it makes me think of mint ice cream with chocolate chips lol  Congrats!!! They're simply fabulous!


----------



## fmd914

BellaShoes said:


> I think my question was lost in the mix.... can one of you lovely ladies let me know if the CO platform is odd to walk on? Can you tell you are walking on an odd platform?




Bella - I have 4 or 5 pairs and can honestly say that while I don't feel the odd shaped platform, I do have to adjust my walk to remind myself that there is a platform (a substantial one).  It feels like the "ground" should be further away.  Does that make sense?  They are pretty comfortable though.  


Gorgeous shoes all!  I need to stop by tpf more frequently.


----------



## boutiqueaddict

jeshika said:


> MY VERY FIRST PAIR OF COs!!!!!
> 
> I wanted to present my black velvet dollys....  i just love how lush the velvet is!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



These are divine!  The velvet is delish too!  Congrats!!


----------



## sedatedrainbow

BellaShoes said:


> I think my question was lost in the mix.... can one of you lovely ladies let me know if the CO platform is odd to walk on? Can you tell you are walking on an odd platform?


 
It's not as odd as I'd thought it'd be. That being said, you def feel the height and the slight instability as you walk (esp as you roll towards your toes). I have the sandal wedge, so perhaps a full shoe wedge might feel a bit more stable.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BellaShoes said:


> I think my question was lost in the mix.... can one of you lovely ladies let me know if the CO platform is odd to walk on? Can you tell you are walking on an odd platform?



I think they're very comfy at a 150mm height, compared to any CL at 150. 
I can walk, run, jump, stand in them all day but with CLs in this height, it's like near impossible. That's how big of a difference I feel in them


----------



## rdgldy

CEC.LV4eva said:


> omg, The green is soooooo gorgeous!!! I've never seen anything like it! not too dark, not too light, and it makes me think of mint ice cream with chocolate chips lol  Congrats!!! They're simply fabulous!


Thank you!! I was thinking pistachio ice cream myself!!


----------



## rdgldy

BellaShoes said:


> I think my question was lost in the mix.... can one of you lovely ladies let me know if the CO platform is odd to walk on? Can you tell you are walking on an odd platform?




*Bella*, as I only have the one pair and haven't left the house in them, it is hard to say.  I would compare it to trying Biancas for the first time-a little off balance, but not too bad.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies, 
I am reaching an obsessive point of needing my first pair of Charlotte Olympias. I've never tried them on and none of my local Nordies or Neiman's carry them. 
Do they all run pretty much true to size? How big do you think 1/2 size up would be?
thank you all in advance


----------



## GoGoLouboutin

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am reaching an obsessive point of needing my first pair of Charlotte Olympias. I've never tried them on and none of my local Nordies or Neiman's carry them.
> Do they all run pretty much true to size? How big do you think 1/2 size up would be?
> thank you all in advance


 
Id say definitly TTS, they are a perfect fit for me. I buy a size 38/5/8 and normally a go a half size up but its not necessary for CO.
I will say this though, I find they can be quite uncomfortable. My shoe collection consists of 95% killer heels and my CO, although more comfortable than alot of the others, they really make my feet hurt after walking around for a short period of time.


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am reaching an obsessive point of needing my first pair of Charlotte Olympias. I've never tried them on and none of my local Nordies or Neiman's carry them.
> Do they all run pretty much true to size? How big do you think 1/2 size up would be?
> thank you all in advance



hehehe, you and me both sister!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am reaching an obsessive point of needing my first pair of Charlotte Olympias. I've never tried them on and none of my local Nordies or Neiman's carry them.
> Do they all run pretty much true to size? How big do you think 1/2 size up would be?
> thank you all in advance



You'll need to add a pad somewhere for sure if you go half size up. My first pair was like this, but then I sized down to my TTS and my next two pairs of COs fit perfectly. Go get them Dezyyyyy!!!!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am reaching an obsessive point of needing my first pair of Charlotte Olympias. I've never tried them on and none of my local Nordies or Neiman's carry them.
> Do they all run pretty much true to size? How big do you think 1/2 size up would be?
> thank you all in advance





CEC.LV4eva said:


> You'll need to add a pad somewhere for sure if you go half size up. My first pair was like this, but then I sized down to my TTS and my next two pairs of COs fit perfectly. Go get them Dezyyyyy!!!!



Yes girl... do not size up. Go TTS of a half size down if you have narrow feet or short toes.


----------



## humpybunny

Does anyone have the CO clutch? the first one that caught my eye was the Pandora plexiglass but that one sold out really fast on NAP. they have a new batch now but the clasp is a spider. Any thoughts on the clutch? tempted to get this one.


----------



## cokezero

humpybunny said:


> Does anyone have the CO clutch? the first one that caught my eye was the Pandora plexiglass but that one sold out really fast on NAP. they have a new batch now but the clasp is a spider. Any thoughts on the clutch? tempted to get this one.




I'm loving Charlotte Olympia clutches; it's simple and the spider clasp makes it extremely fun


----------



## humpybunny

cokezero said:


> I'm loving Charlotte Olympia clutches; it's simple and the spider clasp makes it extremely fun



I know right!! But I'm afraid it'll scratch easily. And paying 600 dollars for a piece of plastic, I can't justify it.


----------



## humpybunny

Bump bump

hi ladies, i'm still contemplating if i should keep the co pandora clutch. I'm afraid it'll scratch easily and will go out of style fast. if i'm paying so much, i would like to have something classic. Thanks for the input!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Well I honestly don't think there will be a lot of scratches... I mean how practical can a clutch be? Since you'll be just using this occassionally, I think it's unlikely to suffer from scratches, plus these plexiglass materials usually have some sort of anti-scratch coating for protection. So unless you'll be using the clutch daily, I don't think it'll be an issue. If you love it, keep it and don't let these minor issues deter you from its beauty!


----------



## jeshika

hello ladies! look what came in the mail today?!?!?!?!??!!?

Leopard Polly! 











And you wanna know what the best thing is?


----------



## jeshika

It matches... My coquelicot city!


----------



## BellaShoes

JESHIKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fabulous!


----------



## rdgldy

Gorgeous together!!!! I love the pollys!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fabulous!!! congrats Jeshika!!!! 

did you get them in a 35.5? just wondering if we're the same shoe size


----------



## shoegal87

amazing!


----------



## loubilover18

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Ilgin

jeshika said:


> It matches... My coquelicot city!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> It matches... My coquelicot city!



Oh honey, they are just like you - fabulous!!


----------



## lilflobowl

oh jeshika, you got hit by coquelicot badly!!!


----------



## rdgldy

A picture of my COs, with some turquoise jewelry.  The color is amazing!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I love those shoes.  Does anyone know where to get the exact shoe but with black trim.  I want to wear them with a bright pink dress for a wedding I'm going to in a few weeks.



jeshika said:


> It matches... My coquelicot city!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rdgldy said:


> A picture of my COs, with some turquoise jewelry.  The color is amazing!



oh my lord... 
What a beautiful picture!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *CEC*!!  Just playing around with my shoes and jewelry!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^You must have a fabulous jewelry collection too


----------



## bagsforme

rdgldy said:


> A picture of my COs, with some turquoise jewelry.  The color is amazing!



That looks beautiful.  Where's the rest of the shoe?


----------



## rdgldy

Here is a better view.


----------



## sedatedrainbow

Jeshika....
wow! Just Wow! What a HOT duo.

Rdgldy - Love the matching jewellry. Isn't fun co-ordinating and seeing all the possibilities with the shoes you adore.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

For those lucky few in London:


----------



## jsc6

I need all of your ladies' help!  I've been eyeing Charlotte Olympia heels for a LONG time now and am thinking of ordering a pair.  I'm thinking of either ordering the Leopard Polly or the Velvet Dollys.  I just need to figure out what size I am.  I am usually a 37.5/38.

In YSL Tributes I am a 38, YSL Tribtoos 37.5 and CLs usually a 38 across the board.

Can you ladies help me! TIA


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^ go for a 37.5


----------



## jsc6

^^ Thanks.

Very random but today we had the Bay open up their "The Room" and I decided to pop by and they had Charlotte Olympia shoes.  I picked up a pair of Leopard Pollys 

... in a size 37.5, you definitely know your stuff.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jsc6 said:


> ^^ Thanks.
> 
> Very random but today we had the Bay open up their "The Room" and I decided to pop by and they had Charlotte Olympia shoes.  I picked up a pair of Leopard Pollys
> 
> ... in a size 37.5, you definitely know your stuff.



hehe thanks 

I try on way too many shoes :shame:

Congrats for the Pollys!!! Aren't they beautiful?!?! They're definitely my favorite pumps


----------



## Ilgin

I scored a pair of Rio sandals on sale, ladies! They were the last pair in my size and luckily I snagged them before someone else did... I hope Rio runs TTS, I'll be devastated if I have to send them back...


----------



## lilflobowl

Just ordered myself my first pair of COs! Will post pictures once they're here!


----------



## rdgldy

lilflobowl said:


> Just ordered myself my first pair of COs! Will post pictures once they're here!


Can't wait to see them.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ilgin said:


> I scored a pair of Rio sandals on sale, ladies! They were the last pair in my size and luckily I snagged them before someone else did... I hope Rio runs TTS, I'll be devastated if I have to send them back...





lilflobowl said:


> Just ordered myself my first pair of COs! Will post pictures once they're here!



Congrats girls!!! can't wait to see your reveal pix


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *rdgldy* & *CEC*! I can't wait to receive them! I hope Matches sends them out quickly!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone know where to get the leopard polly's with the black trim not the red?


----------



## Ilgin

My Rios are here and they fit perfectly!! What a good start to the week!

the higher the better!


----------



## jsc6

It's about time I make that reveal on my Leopard Pollys.






I am IN LOVE! with them


----------



## Chanel 0407

So then I would take a 37 in the polly's?  I wear 36.5 in most YSL and 37 in CL.  So I think 36.5?  They are TTS?  Also, I'll ask again but does anyone know where I can get the polly's with black?  I don't want the red like the ones at Nordies.  Thanks 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> hehe thanks
> 
> I try on way too many shoes :shame:
> 
> Congrats for the Pollys!!! Aren't they beautiful?!?! They're definitely my favorite pumps


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Chanel 0407 said:


> So then I would take a 37 in the polly's?  I wear 36.5 in most YSL and 37 in CL.  So I think 36.5?  They are TTS?  Also, I'll ask again but does anyone know where I can get the polly's with black?  I don't want the red like the ones at Nordies.  Thanks



You should probably take a 36.5

The black version was from FW10. This season, there is only the red patent leather Polly.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jsc6 said:


> It's about time I make that reveal on my Leopard Pollys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am IN LOVE! with them



Gorgeous!!! I never get tired looking at them 



Ilgin said:


> My Rios are here and they fit perfectly!! What a good start to the week!
> 
> the higher the better!



Congrats Ilgin! They look great on you! And what a cute card (?) in the first pic! I haven't seen that around before!


----------



## shoegal87

congrats both of you!! AMAZING!


----------



## Ilgin

^ Thanks!


----------



## Ilgin

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats Ilgin! They look great on you! And what a cute card (?) in the first pic! I haven't seen that around before!


 
Thanks, *CEC*! In fact, it is not a card. It is the inner side of the box top.


----------



## jeshika

Ilgin said:


> My Rios are here and they fit perfectly!! What a good start to the week!
> 
> the higher the better!



gorgeous! the higher the better indeed! 



jsc6 said:


> It's about time I make that reveal on my Leopard Pollys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am IN LOVE! with them



gorgeous addition! shoe twins!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

how amazing are these?
http://boyarde.wordpress.com/2011/0...ues-fashion-night-out-thursday-8th-september/


----------



## jeshika

*girl*, i saw that! i love the picasso inspired ones!


----------



## rdgldy

*jsc6, ilgin*,  love both your pair!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

girlfrommoscow said:


> how amazing are these?
> http://boyarde.wordpress.com/2011/0...ues-fashion-night-out-thursday-8th-september/



wow I love those Mondrian inspired Dollys 
Thanks for the link


----------



## girlfrommoscow

jeshika said:


> *girl*, i saw that! i love the picasso inspired ones!


Those are also my favorite!!
I went to The ROom at the Bay and tried on leopard with red and i have to admit i am in LOVE!! so unique!! 
However they are so diifferent that i wasnt at the end brave enough to buy a pair, maybe i will stop by today again...


----------



## jeshika

girlfrommoscow said:


> Those are also my favorite!!
> I went to The ROom at the Bay and tried on leopard with red and i have to admit i am in LOVE!! so unique!!
> However they are so diifferent that i wasnt at the end brave enough to buy a pair, maybe i will stop by today again...



sweetie, i see you rocking those lady clous... the pollys will be no big deal for you!


----------



## lilflobowl

lots of Pollys coming in! They're getting more and more tempting.. this is bad!

I just got my first pair in  I placed the order on Saturday and it came in today, super fast, from half way round the world!! I could've gone half size down but nothing an insole can't settle!

My teal velvet ostrich embossed Gretas (warning, big pics cos my computer connection sucks so resizing via Photobucket is proving to be tragically slow)


----------



## lilflobowl

Argh, repeat post cos of tragic Internet!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lilflobowl said:


> lots of Pollys coming in! They're getting more and more tempting.. this is bad!
> 
> I just got my first pair in  I placed the order on Saturday and it came in today, super fast, from half way round the world!! I could've gone half size down but nothing an insole can't settle!
> 
> My teal velvet ostrich embossed Gretas (warning, big pics cos my computer connection sucks so resizing via Photobucket is proving to be tragically slow)



The teal color is just gorgeous!  congrats!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

jeshika said:


> sweetie, i see you rocking those lady clous... the pollys will be no big deal for you!


 Thank you! those lady clous have indeed been worn quite a bit, but i find they go with everything!
do you think leopard is good to wear with anything too? i think i am afraid of such Brightness!  Red and leopard!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks *CEC*!!


----------



## rdgldy

*lilflo*, your Gretas are gorgeous!!  I love them in velvet.  I have them in the ostrich, but these are so pretty!


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks *rdgldy*!! we're frat twins on these! I'm not normally a fan of chunky heels but the Gretas are just so comfy!


----------



## BellaShoes

Seriously? Where can I get these!!! (On Sophia, far left)


----------



## BellaShoes

OK ladies... I need everyone's scouting eyes to help me hunt down a *38.5-39.5 in the Leopard Bebel pump* as seen here:






PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^ok (this is like *Jenay* X 2) lol


----------



## BellaShoes

Yep!!! PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

The A/W 11 collection is *TO DIE FOR*! The Arlena sandals!!!




It'd be dreamy with a matching Arlena pouch ...


----------



## jeshika

lilflobowl said:


> lots of Pollys coming in! They're getting more and more tempting.. this is bad!
> 
> I just got my first pair in  I placed the order on Saturday and it came in today, super fast, from half way round the world!! I could've gone half size down but nothing an insole can't settle!
> 
> My teal velvet ostrich embossed Gretas (warning, big pics cos my computer connection sucks so resizing via Photobucket is proving to be tragically slow)



*V*, i love it! any mod pixx???


----------



## lilflobowl

jeshika said:


> *V*, i love it! any mod pixx???


took some just for you  I absolutely LOVEEEEE the fact that most of the sole is velvet (just scared when it rains though )


----------



## Ilgin

^ the Gretas on you! The teal velvet is gorgeous!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Did you girls see the shoes that she did for Peter Som?
MAD LOVEE!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *Ilgin*!!


----------



## Ilgin

lilflobowl said:


> Did you girls see the shoes that she did for Peter Som?
> MAD LOVEE!!!


 
Jane from Sea of Shoes has those and afair they were sent to her by Peter Som. Total shoe madness!!



Lace up booties from Fall 2010


Marble wedges


----------



## lilflobowl

THE BOOTIES!!!!! 

Sigh. Have to go slow on this CO affair, this thread is making it hard though!

Oh my, look at this pair from her upcoming collection!


----------



## Ilgin

^


----------



## moshi_moshi

*lilflo *- those gretas look FANTASTIC on you.. i love them!!  

i need some CO in my life...wish they carried it somewhere close to me so i could try some of the styles on....

i want these booties!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/charlot...205617?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=567


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks *moshi*!! You should getbsome! Toebox is a comfy width so tootsies don't get squished


----------



## jeshika

lilflobowl said:


> took some just for you  I absolutely LOVEEEEE the fact that most of the sole is velvet (just scared when it rains though )



i feel so special! GIRL, they look so great on you!  Love them! Just don't wear them during Dec/Jan when it's rainy season in Singapore.

PS. i see your Manga collection!!!!


----------



## jeshika

lilflobowl said:


> THE BOOTIES!!!!!
> 
> Sigh. Have to go slow on this CO affair, this thread is making it hard though!
> 
> Oh my, look at this pair from her upcoming collection!



OMG i die!!!!!! 

i also love the kitty slippers! hope they will make it to sale time. those babies will be MINE!


----------



## sedatedrainbow

lilflobowl said:


> took some just for you  I absolutely LOVEEEEE the fact that most of the sole is velvet (just scared when it rains though )


 
Stunning! What a showstopper! 
Perhaps you'll fit a small pair of those 'ballerina' slippers in your purse and switch in/out when you must travel in inclement weather but need to wear beautiful shoes.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lilflobowl said:


> took some just for you  I absolutely LOVEEEEE the fact that most of the sole is velvet (just scared when it rains though )




Gorgeous  They look beautiful on your skintone 

those wedges that you posted for spring are stunning  ME WANTS!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*CEC, jesh & sedatedrainbow,* thanks! 

*sedatedrainbow*, that is a good idea!
*jesh*, yah! Dec/Jan are nonos.. & that's not the end of my manga collection  there are more books hiding around!
*CEC*, I want them too! They are gonna be next on my buy list!


----------



## lilflobowl

btw, *moshi*, see if you can get them from UK instead.. it's cheaper me thinks!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

The CO's are so different! I just love them!! Maybe it is time I get a pair myself.


----------



## moshi_moshi

lilflobowl said:


> btw, *moshi*, see if you can get them from UK instead.. it's cheaper me thinks!


 
really?  even with the GBP to USD conversion?


----------



## lilflobowl

^ I reckon, cos of the tax deduction I think?


----------



## Ilgin

Does anyone know what these are called?? I couldn't find any info on the website or anywhere on the internet, looks like a mix of Dolly and Rio...


----------



## oatmella

These shoes look amazing - and quite surprised to hear that they are comfortable?   Sounds like they are well made!


----------



## jeshika

lilflobowl said:


> btw, *moshi*, see if you can get them from UK instead.. it's cheaper me thinks!



Yes... but they ship UPS... I think *yazzie *got hit with a 40 percent duty on her shoes! YIKES!


----------



## jeshika

I want these flats so bad!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ilgin said:


> Does anyone know what these are called?? I couldn't find any info on the website or anywhere on the internet, looks like a mix of Dolly and Rio...



Portia


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jeshika said:


> I want these flats so bad!!!!



she wears them well, and look at those leggings/tights  My toes would get caught in the holes when putting them on! haha


----------



## lilflobowl

are you effing serious? 40% DUTIES!?!?!?!?! That's crazy!!!!!

& those flats are way cuter on than in stock pics!



jeshika said:


> Yes... but they ship UPS... I think *yazzie *got hit with a 40 percent duty on her shoes! YIKES!


----------



## Ilgin

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Portia


 
Great! Thanks hun!


----------



## moshi_moshi

jeshika said:


> Yes... but they ship UPS... I think *yazzie *got hit with a 40 percent duty on her shoes! YIKES!


 
holy crap!! 

bergdorfs carries them...i may just have to drag my butt up there next time i am in nyc to try them on


----------



## chanel*liz

did anyone else see the picture charlotte olympia posted on facebook this morning? the custom art inspired dolly's? does anyone know where you can buy these?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chanel*liz said:


> did anyone else see the picture charlotte olympia posted on facebook this morning? the custom art inspired dolly's? does anyone know where you can buy these?



hmmm... dunno, but I just asked on facebook lol


----------



## chanel*liz

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hmmm... dunno, but I just asked on facebook lol


 
i just saw, i found you based on your profile pic


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chanel*liz said:


> i just saw, i found you based on your profile pic



haha yeah, well I wanna know the answer too! Those Dollys are HOT!


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Ilgin said:


> Does anyone know what these are called?? I couldn't find any info on the website or anywhere on the internet, looks like a mix of Dolly and Rio...



'luisaviaroma'

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=L5A13&des=L5A&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=U0lMVkVSL0dPTEQ=&season=actual&seasProdID=54I


----------



## rosalynn

The custom art Dollies were available during Fashion's Night Out in her boutique. They were available just as a plain canvas and were being painted in store. It might be worth calling the store as they might still have the 'blank' shoes - I can't remember who was doing the art on the night, though, but can dig around if you want?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

I was at The Room today and they have received many STUNNING charlotte Olympias...including green velvet, zebra and yellow pattern and those booties with cats or something like that! I was in awe!! Maybe i will try it tomorrow, when i am in the area!!


----------



## sedatedrainbow

girlfrommoscow said:


> I was at The Room today and they have received many STUNNING charlotte Olympias...including green velvet, zebra and yellow pattern and those booties with cats or something like that! I was in awe!! Maybe i will try it tomorrow, when i am in the area!!


 
woohoo! It's always exciting to see the new stuff at the Room!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

sedatedrainbow said:


> woohoo! It's always exciting to see the new stuff at the Room!



Do you go there sometimes? I had no idea that Bay could ever have such a nice variety of collections! They have everything Holts doesnt!


----------



## Lidzii3

Hi Ladies,

I am really keen to get either Dolly / Paloma by Charlotte Olympia..
Do u guys know whether any online website which could do shipping to Melbourne, Australia please? apart from NAP & mytheresa

I am normally size US 6.5 - 7 (LV & Gucci) which size does fits me nicely?
What I know from my research is that C.O is 1/2 size up or TTS..
my feet is quite flat and wide.. 

Thanks so much in advance  really appreciate it


----------



## Lidzii3

sorry I meant 6.5 in LV & gucci, whereas other brands like Zara, etc are mostly 37..
thanks


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeshika said:


> I want these flats so bad!!!!



I want those too LOL, I like more the flat version than wedges.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies who own CO "Polly" shoes, help me!

 Lately I'm falling in love with these and I dont have any CO shoes. How they run?


----------



## jeshika

Lidzii3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am really keen to get either Dolly / Paloma by Charlotte Olympia..
> Do u guys know whether any online website which could do shipping to Melbourne, Australia please? apart from NAP & mytheresa
> 
> I am normally size US 6.5 - 7 (LV & Gucci) which size does fits me nicely?
> What I know from my research is that C.O is 1/2 size up or TTS..
> my feet is quite flat and wide..
> 
> Thanks so much in advance  really appreciate it



the CO website ships internationally. 

I took my COs TTS to my CL size, which is 35.5. I feel that COs are TTS to 1/2 size down... so TTS might be your best bet?


----------



## jeshika

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I want those too LOL, I like more the flat version than wedges.



I want them so bad... i am hoping they will make it to sale season. i just can't make myself pay that much for a pair of flats but i want them!!! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies who own CO "Polly" shoes, help me!
> 
> Lately I'm falling in love with these and I dont have any CO shoes. How they run?



i have the polly and they were TTS (CL size) for me. The Palomas run a little larger and I liked them 1/2 size down. I HTH!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thanks Jeshika for your help!

Hope you can find those flats on sale. If I see something I'll let you know


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> Yes... but they ship UPS... I think *yazzie *got hit with a 40 percent duty on her shoes! YIKES!





lilflobowl said:


> are you effing serious? 40% DUTIES!?!?!?!?! That's crazy!!!!!
> 
> & those flats are way cuter on than in stock pics!





moshi_moshi said:


> holy crap!!
> 
> bergdorfs carries them...i may just have to drag my butt up there next time i am in nyc to try them on


ya it was about 40% from UPS when I ordered from the CO website...quite the shocker.


----------



## yazziestarr

just went back through the thread....Congrats on all the Gorgeous new CO's ladies!!


----------



## Lidzii3

thanks Jeshika, will let u know how it fits when it's finally got here


----------



## Ilgin

Lidzii3 said:


> thanks Jeshika, will let u know how it fits *when it's finally got here*


 
 Which one did you get? Dolly/Paloma??


----------



## sweetfacespout

lilflobowl said:


> took some just for you  I absolutely LOVEEEEE the fact that most of the sole is velvet (just scared when it rains though )


Wow those are sooo amazing  Charlotte Olympia is a genius. 

I've totally fallen in love with these:




I just don't know if I can spend that much on flats. If they go on sale I'll (hopefully) be the first one to get a pair.


----------



## Lidzii3

Ilgin said:


> Which one did you get? Dolly/Paloma??



I'm still on the waitlist for Palome in purple colour 
I hope it won't be too long.. u reckon 6.5 is the right size to choose right?
is Paloma hard to walk on??


----------



## Ilgin

^ If your true size is 6.5-7, 6.5 is the right size to choose. I haven't tried on the Palomas before but I guess they'd be comfy to walk on. Cannot wait to see them!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Yeah, i'd stick to 6.5 as well! The purple is beautiful! Hope you get them soon


----------



## Ilgin

I just came across this. Cutest wedding invitation ever!!

http://www.vogue.co.uk/blogs/the-vo...d: vogue-blogs-the-vogue-blog (The Vogue Blog)


----------



## IrisCole

I'm just dying over all of the gorgeous shoes!! Totally falling in love with Charlotte Olympia.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ilgin said:


> I just came across this. Cutest wedding invitation ever!!
> 
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/blogs/the-vo...d: vogue-blogs-the-vogue-blog (The Vogue Blog)



so pretty


----------



## Ilgin

^


----------



## Ilgin

Charlotte Olympia x Matthew Williamson S/S 2012

Lots of beauty going on here!


----------



## jeNYC

^i cant help but notice overhanging toes and corns!!  they should have airbrushed it


----------



## Chanel 0407

ITA ^^ and why aren't their nails polished?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Chanel 0407 said:


> ITA ^^ and why aren't their nails polished?



Unless you're at Chanel, very rarely do runway shows have time, energy, and resources to give manicures and pedicures for all their models. It's pretty hectic backstage


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ilgin said:


> Charlotte Olympia x Matthew Williamson S/S 2012
> 
> Lots of beauty going on here!



Thanks Ilgin! I saw these too and I can't wait for them to come out!!! very excited! I already have 2-3 pairs that I'm eyeing which is NOT GOOD!!!!!!!!  lol


----------



## Ilgin

*CEC*! I am very excited too! They won't be runway only, right?


----------



## moshi_moshi

Ilgin said:


> Charlotte Olympia x Matthew Williamson S/S 2012
> 
> Lots of beauty going on here!


 
i am loving all these prints!!

thanks for posting!


----------



## rosalynn

Her S/S 11 shoes from Peter Som appeared in her boutique so hopefully the Matthew Williamson ones will be too. Can ask my SA if you want.


----------



## chanel*liz

oh my, these new pairs are gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ilgin said:


> *CEC*! I am very excited too! They won't be runway only, right?



Maybe some, but I think there will definitely be a couple that will make it to production


----------



## Ilgin

^


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA




----------



## IrisCole

Ilgin said:


> Charlotte Olympia x Matthew Williamson S/S 2012
> 
> Lots of beauty going on here!



The neons are gorgeous, but I like the Ikat print and color combo the very best.


----------



## lilflobowl

love the second last one with the gold platform!

I wore my Gretas out on Saturday - 2 things about them.. (1) they stretch out really fast so now I need to get a heel grip, & (2) my feet hurt so badly in them after 3 hours!  Not sure if it's cos they were getting a little big so my feet had to scrunch up but I have to fix this problem!

All the guys were horrified while at the same time perplexed & one went so far as to even try them on (he came off them cussing! lol) while posing for a couple of shots.

I'm a bit lazy to post a full pic, also cos I don't think I have a full length one from my pic but I will share the link where you can see my friend gamely posing in them  (it's a public album so those who want to see should be able to take a look) Yes, that's me with all the expressions going on 
Piccie


----------



## moshi_moshi

lilflobowl said:


> love the second last one with the gold platform!
> 
> I wore my Gretas out on Saturday - 2 things about them.. (1) they stretch out really fast so now I need to get a heel grip, & (2) my feet hurt so badly in them after 3 hours!  Not sure if it's cos they were getting a little big so my feet had to scrunch up but I have to fix this problem!
> 
> All the guys were horrified while at the same time perplexed & one went so far as to even try them on (he came off them cussing! lol) while posing for a couple of shots.
> 
> I'm a bit lazy to post a full pic, also cos I don't think I have a full length one from my pic but I will share the link where you can see my friend gamely posing in them  (it's a public album so those who want to see should be able to take a look) Yes, that's me with all the expressions going on
> Piccie


 
LOL!!!  that pic is great!!  i love your dress, who is it by?  it's so fun!

i have a pair of gretas on layaway with a FABULOUS tpfer  i can't wait to get them!  i hope they don't stretch too much for me


----------



## Ilgin

*lilflobowl*, very cute pic and I love your dress too! I'm sure that the stretching problem can be fixed. I guess it is best to go at least a half size down in Gretas then...

I'm wondering if anyone else has the same issue with Greta or Dolly, perhaps?

*moshi_moshi*, Congrats on your pair! I'd love to see pics when you get them!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lilflobowl said:


> love the second last one with the gold platform!
> 
> I wore my Gretas out on Saturday - 2 things about them.. (1) they stretch out really fast so now I need to get a heel grip, & (2) my feet hurt so badly in them after 3 hours!  Not sure if it's cos they were getting a little big so my feet had to scrunch up but I have to fix this problem!
> 
> All the guys were horrified while at the same time perplexed & one went so far as to even try them on (he came off them cussing! lol) while posing for a couple of shots.
> 
> I'm a bit lazy to post a full pic, also cos I don't think I have a full length one from my pic but I will share the link where you can see my friend gamely posing in them  (it's a public album so those who want to see should be able to take a look) Yes, that's me with all the expressions going on
> Piccie
> facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150413847506425.409880.531076424&type=3#!/photo.php?fbid=10150413857856425&set=a.10150413847506425.409880.531076424&type=3&theater



very cute!!! haha thanks for posting! that made my day


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *moshi, Ilgin & CEC*! The dress is by this Thai designer, Sretsis!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

think I am finally going to cave and get my first pair of COs


----------



## Ilgin

*dezy*! love the Batiks in your avy!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> think I am finally going to cave and get my first pair of COs



woohoo !!! Which pair are you getting dezy??!??! any hints?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ilgin said:


> *dezy*! love the Batiks in your avy!


 
thank you!!!!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> woohoo !!! Which pair are you getting dezy??!??! any hints?


 
The black suede and black patent Priscillas! I finally tried them on and I am in love!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Awesome, can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## evanescent

Hi everyone! I've just been reading the CO thread for the past couple of days  I really love the look of CO shoes but unfortunately there are no stockists where I live so that makes it hard to decide on the styles that suit me! 

Excuse me while I see a familiar name.... 



lilflobowl said:


> love the second last one with the gold platform!
> 
> I wore my Gretas out on Saturday - 2 things about them.. (1) they stretch out really fast so now I need to get a heel grip, & (2) my feet hurt so badly in them after 3 hours!  Not sure if it's cos they were getting a little big so my feet had to scrunch up but I have to fix this problem!
> 
> All the guys were horrified while at the same time perplexed & one went so far as to even try them on (he came off them cussing! lol) while posing for a couple of shots.
> 
> I'm a bit lazy to post a full pic, also cos I don't think I have a full length one from my pic but I will share the link where you can see my friend gamely posing in them  (it's a public album so those who want to see should be able to take a look) Yes, that's me with all the expressions going on
> Piccie
> facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150413847506425.409880.531076424&type=3#%21/photo.php?fbid=10150413857856425&set=a.10150413847506425.409880.531076424&type=3&theater



V! You look absolutely AMAZING in that Sretsis dress!!!  I wanted to comment on your pic, but because it's set on public I didnt end up doing so.. I hate the fb ticker thing on the side, I don't want my activities to be tracked :ninja:

I didn't know your shoes were by CO, I'm falling in love with CO, esp the Dolly! But ideally I would love to try some on for size first.. maybe in HK next month. You're going to have so much fun (SALES!!!) in London and Paris!


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> OK ladies... I need everyone's scouting eyes to help me hunt down a *38.5-39.5 in the Leopard Bebel pump* as seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE!!!!!



I just found a pair, brand new, from a fabulous seller.... and she even passed along her steal of a price!! _WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!_ 

They will be here next week.... woot!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> Thanks to the very sweet *Yazzi*, my beloved Leopard Bebels are here!
> 
> I never thought I'd actually find these!



_*JENNNNNAY*_!!! I found them!!! Shoe Twins, alas!


----------



## rosalynn

Avalon from her S/S 2012 collection. Isn't it just phenomenal? It literally takes my breath away. Pic from ModaOperandi.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hey Rosalynn!!!!!

They are beautiful... truly


----------



## Ilgin

rosalynn said:


> Avalon from her S/S 2012 collection. Isn't it just phenomenal? It literally takes my breath away. Pic from ModaOperandi.


 
*AMAZING*!!! Thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## lilflobowl

M!!!!! So long since I saw you here! Thanks for the compliment! I super duper loveeee that dress!

Are you going to be in HK next month?! Go try the COs on then! They're really nice but be sure to break them in although the first couple of wears will be a real b***h (at least for me!); I generally think that the Gretas should be a half size down but not too sure for the other styles but I'm sure the other ladies here will be more than happy to share!

I hope I'll have fun during the sales - you've been travelling a lot to Europe too haven't you!



evanescent said:


> Hi everyone! I've just been reading the CO thread for the past couple of days  I really love the look of CO shoes but unfortunately there are no stockists where I live so that makes it hard to decide on the styles that suit me!
> 
> Excuse me while I see a familiar name....
> 
> 
> 
> V! You look absolutely AMAZING in that Sretsis dress!!!  I wanted to comment on your pic, but because it's set on public I didnt end up doing so.. I hate the fb ticker thing on the side, I don't want my activities to be tracked :ninja:
> 
> I didn't know your shoes were by CO, I'm falling in love with CO, esp the Dolly! But ideally I would love to try some on for size first.. maybe in HK next month. You're going to have so much fun (SALES!!!) in London and Paris!


----------



## Pomba

I am so tempted to get a pairem of CO but in toronto.  where can i find them besides the room?


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> _*JENNNNNAY*_!!! I found them!!! Shoe Twins, alas!


----------



## chloe_chanel

rosalynn said:


> Avalon from her S/S 2012 collection. Isn't it just phenomenal? It literally takes my breath away. Pic from ModaOperandi.



*saving for them now*


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


>



Honey, I have missed your face!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Pre-order CHARLOTTE OLYMPIA S/S 2012 on

http://shop.modaoperandi.com/catalog/charlotte-olympia-ss-2012/looks/

Ends October 21 at 11 p.m. EDT


----------



## Ilgin

I've ordered my second pair, the black velvet Dolly, from Atelier 55 today, too excited!!! They will be here tomorrow!! Now I want a pair of Smoking Cat wedges!  *obsession getting out of control*


----------



## Ilgin

*** Spring-Summer 2012 ***

*AVALON* $2,395





*FEATHER SANDAL *$995




*POMELINE *$1,295




*DOLLY SLING* $1,495




*LORELAIN *$1,165




*LEAF ME ALONE *$1,395/ $1,445








*RAPUNZEL SUPER WEDGE* $1,495


----------



## Ilgin

*** Spring-Summer 2012(continued) ***

*ISLA *$1,075




*PALMA FLAT *$995


----------



## annie0127

hi~
I am planning to get a CO dolly as my wedding shoes. anyone get it from their website before? will they charge extra fees like duty or taxes? I live in California. which is the best way to get it? TIA


----------



## sedatedrainbow

Ilgin said:


> I've ordered my second pair, the black velvet Dolly, from Atelier 55 today, too excited!!! They will be here tomorrow!! Now I want a pair of Smoking Cat wedges!  *obsession getting out of control*


 
I'm excited for your black velvet Dollys! I'll be waiting for the photos.

And yes, if I could afford to get a pair, I'd LOVE to get those smoking cat wedges!!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

sedatedrainbow said:


> I'm excited for your black velvet Dollys! I'll be waiting for the photos.
> 
> And yes, if I could afford to get a pair, I'd LOVE to get those smoking cat wedges!!!!!


 
I'm expecting the Dollys this afternoon! Pics to come immediately ...


----------



## BellaShoes

Sarah Jessica look stunning in her CO's (dress in Prabal Gurung Resort 2012)

Ladies, are these the velvet dolly's? They have a sparkly platform!!! LOVE!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Hmm... I'm going to wait this one out. I like the Dolly Sling for the mother of pearl platform, but I don't like slinged shoes at 6 inches...

I'm hoping a couple from the MW runway will make it to production


----------



## Ilgin

My black velvet Dollys * .5 size down from my true size *


























Dolly y Rio


----------



## am2022

ilgin... your CO are to die for!!!

 how are the rio sandals when worn?

Ive been eyeing them the whole year... in RED.. but the heel height 6 Inches ??
and platform is about 1 inch?
i want to make sure im able to walk in them first!!!

[









Dolly y Rio





[/QUOTE]


----------



## BellaShoes

llgin, they are fantastic!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Thank you, *Bella*!!

*amacasa*, I've posted mod pics of the Rios previously in this thread(also my avy pic) and Dolly is extremely comfortable and very stable indeed!!
*CEC *did a very useful post comparing the same height CL Mad Marta with Dolly in terms of comfort. You may want to check it!!
HERE:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/charlotte-olympia-477826-10.html#post18961849

and the Rios are also extremely comfortable to wear all day long!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Congrats *Ilgin*!!!! Those Dollys are awesome on you!!!
The velvet looks so luscious 

*Amacasa*: I'm sure you can wear them no problem!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

We already saw most of the pix, but there's a couple here for Spring 2012 that I haven't seen yet and I just wanna share with everyone:

http://backseatstylers.com/tag/london-fashion-week/


----------



## Ilgin

^ I love Charlotte's smile in the first pic! She is all kinds of gorgeous!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^agree, she's so sweet


----------



## Chanel 0407

Those are some real beauties. 



Ilgin said:


> My black velvet Dollys * .5 size down from my true size *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolly y Rio


----------



## icecreamom

BellaShoes said:


> Sarah Jessica look stunning in her CO's (dress in Prabal Gurung Resort 2012)
> 
> Ladies, are these the velvet dolly's? They have a sparkly platform!!! LOVE!
> 
> upscalehype.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/sarah-jessica-parker-Prabal-Gurung-Resort-2012-Floral-Print-Dress-4.jpg



Ohh my! she looks stunning, I just  her


----------



## sedatedrainbow

^
Yes, I agree that SPJ looks GREAT in her outfit. 

Ilgin.....I absolutely heart your shoes!!!!!! Your photos look like you're almost ready to 'tip' for joy in them. Gorgeous. Congrats again!


----------



## BellaShoes

YAY!!! I can now officially saw I am a member of the CO club!!!! 

And, alas, a shoe twin of Ms. *Jenay* :kiss:

*Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*


----------



## Chanel 0407

Bella sooo pretty.



BellaShoes said:


> YAY!!! I can now officially saw I am a member of the CO club!!!!
> 
> And, alas, a shoe twin of Ms. *Jenay* :kiss:
> 
> *Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BellaShoes said:


> YAY!!! I can now officially saw I am a member of the CO club!!!!
> 
> And, alas, a shoe twin of Ms. *Jenay* :kiss:
> 
> *Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*



HOTTTTTT!!!! love them on you


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> YAY!!! I can now officially saw I am a member of the CO club!!!!
> 
> And, alas, a shoe twin of Ms. *Jenay* :kiss:
> 
> *Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*





I am LOVING them on you, woman!!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

love the Bebels, *Bella*! Congrats!!



sedatedrainbow said:


> ^
> Yes, I agree that SPJ looks GREAT in her outfit.
> 
> Ilgin.....I absolutely heart your shoes!!!!!! *Your photos look like you're almost ready to 'tip' for joy in them*. Gorgeous. Congrats again!


 
 that's sweet, thank you!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ilgin said:


> My black velvet Dollys * .5 size down from my true size *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolly y Rio


 
love them both congrats!!!!



BellaShoes said:


> YAY!!! I can now officially saw I am a member of the CO club!!!!
> 
> And, alas, a shoe twin of Ms. *Jenay* :kiss:
> 
> *Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*


 oh bella they are so hot congrats!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

amacasa said:


> ilgin... your CO are to die for!!!
> 
> how are the rio sandals when worn?
> 
> Ive been eyeing them the whole year... in RED.. but the heel height 6 Inches ??
> and platform is about 1 inch?
> i want to make sure im able to walk in them first!!!
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolly y Rio


[/QUOTE]

stunning, gorgeous, love!


----------



## hazeltt

Does anyone know where I can still find the leopard/red platform Polly in a size 36? If my TTS is 36, will I be able to fit in a 35.5, or pad a 36.5? I wear mostly 35.5 in CLs.


----------



## Ilgin

^ You'll be able to fit in a 35.5 in Polly. NAP US site has a 35.5.


----------



## hazeltt

Ilgin said:


> ^ You'll be able to fit in a 35.5 in Polly. NAP US site has a 35.5.



Yup, NAP has a 35.5 and Bergdorfs/NM has a 36.5. But I'm not sure if either of them will fit since my TTS is a 36.


----------



## Ilgin

^ I think going a .5 size down is the best fit. My TTS is 39 and I got my Dollys in 38.5, HTH!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hazeltt said:


> Does anyone know where I can still find the leopard/red platform Polly in a size 36? If my TTS is 36, will I be able to fit in a 35.5, or pad a 36.5? I wear mostly 35.5 in CLs.



stick to your US TTS, which I believe should be a 35.5 

I need to pad my 36 Dolly, but 35.5 fits perfect. I think your feet might be slightly smaller than mine if not almost the same, so 36.5 would be way too big.


----------



## hazeltt

CEC.LV4eva said:


> stick to your US TTS, which I believe should be a 35.5
> 
> I need to pad my 36 Dolly, but 35.5 fits perfect. I think your feet might be slightly smaller than mine if not almost the same, so 36.5 would be way too big.



Thanks for the help!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^glad to help


----------



## Ilgin

Kitty Spotting Competition resents

http://mailers.propelleremail.co.uk/mailer?m=23615&u=5209016&h=81sopetgyooazi3i7y9y


----------



## meaghan<3

*AMAZING BNIB Charlotte Olympia BEBEL Leopard!! Size 39 - $599 From a Trusted and Fabulous Seller!! Retail is $765 plus tax & shipping!!
*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Fabu...9-TPF/43463023


----------



## amusedcleo

I was finally able to find a pair that I have been looking for (what seems to be forever)  I got them in my U.S. TTS, since I'm in a lovely place overseas (enter sarcasm) for the next year I won't be able to try them on until then.  For all you experts...do you think a 38 will fit?  I'm a 38.5 in all CL's and most all other designers (BA, YSL, Valentino etc).  I present my Esmereldas (F/W10 I believe)


----------



## Ilgin

^ Yep it is from A/W 10. I think 38 will be okay... Congrats on a gorgeous pair!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Yup I think 38 would be fine! congrats for your new shoes!!! Do you have any modeling pix ???


----------



## meaghan<3

meaghan<3 said:


> *AMAZING BNIB Charlotte Olympia BEBEL Leopard!! Size 39 - $599 From a Trusted and Fabulous Seller!! Retail is $765 plus tax & shipping!!
> *
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Fabu...9-TPF/43463023




*
**I have to correct a mistake -- Retail price is $965!!! -- Get them for a TOTAL STEAL***


----------



## amusedcleo

Ilgin said:


> ^ Yep it is from A/W 10. I think 38 will be okay... Congrats on a gorgeous pair!


Thanks for the info.  I know you ladies know best!


----------



## amusedcleo

Ilgin said:


> ^ Yep it is from A/W 10. I think 38 will be okay... Congrats on a gorgeous pair!


 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yup I think 38 would be fine! congrats for your new shoes!!! Do you have any modeling pix ???


 
Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to do a multiquote!  I feel better knowing there is a good chance they will fit.  I wish I could do modeling pictures...not anytime before August 2012.  They're at my sister's house (where she's keeping them safe for me) until I return.  Her feet are slightly bigger than mine so she doesn't fit into them...but maybe that's a good thing


----------



## Ilgin

^ that's definitely a good thing!:giggles: looking forward to see mod pics at August 2012 then...:tumbleweed: I'll still be around this thread...


----------



## miacillan

Dears, I am so in love with all your shoes!  I am ready to invest in my 1st pair of Charlotte Olympia and I am eyeing this pair of Gold/Black "Ninivah" shown below.  Anybody knows how this particular pair runs?  I am a size 40 in most peep-toe/sling back styles of Louboutins, size 40 in CL Pigalle 100 and Pigalle Plato 120, Size 39.5 in YSL Tribtoo pumps and Tribute 105, Size 39.5 in Jimmy Choo high heel sandal styles, Size 40.5 in Nicholas Kirkwood, Size 40 in Prada and Miu Miu, Size 40 in Valentino (so basically I am size 40 for European brands).  Do you think I need a Size 39.5 or Size 40 for this particular pair of Charlotte Olympia?  I read from this thread that C.O. runs TTS and sometimes I see people size 0.5 down (don't know how this pair of "Ninivah" compares with "Dolly" or "Paloma" styles in terms of fit/sizing)?  Anybody can help me out please?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ilgin

^ I haven't tried on the Ninivahs but the fit is probably the same as Dolly. I think you'd be fine with 39.5 in Ninivahs.


----------



## amusedcleo

NAP U.S. site has the following on sale (mostly 40% off):

Ninivah
Myrtle calf hair ankle boots
Martha In Stripes suede and leather wedges
Emilia suede and satin ankle boots
Maxine leopard-print


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

miacillan said:


> Dears, I am so in love with all your shoes!  I am ready to invest in my 1st pair of Charlotte Olympia and I am eyeing this pair of Gold/Black "Ninivah" shown below.  Anybody knows how this particular pair runs?  I am a size 40 in most peep-toe/sling back styles of Louboutins, size 40 in CL Pigalle 100 and Pigalle Plato 120, Size 39.5 in YSL Tribtoo pumps and Tribute 105, Size 39.5 in Jimmy Choo high heel sandal styles, Size 40.5 in Nicholas Kirkwood, Size 40 in Prada and Miu Miu, Size 40 in Valentino (so basically I am size 40 for European brands).  Do you think I need a Size 39.5 or Size 40 for this particular pair of Charlotte Olympia?  I read from this thread that C.O. runs TTS and sometimes I see people size 0.5 down (don't know how this pair of "Ninivah" compares with "Dolly" or "Paloma" styles in terms of fit/sizing)?  Anybody can help me out please?  Thanks in advance!



Your TTS is 39.5, so you should stay with this


----------



## Ilgin

*Pandora Bruce*





*Bruce *




*Portia* 





*Kitty flats *





*Polly *

* Pics from Vakko/V2K Designers catalogue A/W 11-12 *


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^THanks for posting the magazine pix Ilgin! I like the black portia! never seen this combo before. Much better than the silver and gold that LVR has imo...


----------



## Ilgin

^ Yeah, I'm not a fan of the silver/gold combo either but that Rick Owens jacket in your avy!!! It is TDF!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ilgin said:


> ^ Yeah, I'm not a fan of the silver/gold combo either but that Rick Owens jacket in your avy!!! It is TDF!!!



lol thanks! It's my second RO jacket and it's the start of another bad addiction :shame:


----------



## amusedcleo

Has anyone seen the Kitty pumps either IRL or modeling shots?  I really had my heart set on the kitty flats but they didn't make it to sale so I took the plunge and bought the leopard kitty pumps.  Not the sexiest shoe but I think they're fun (I almost feel like when I wear them I should walk around meowing).  I'd love to know if anyone has them or has seen them and/or what your opinions of them are.


----------



## calisnoopy

*Does anyone know where I can find the Martha Suede Leather wedges in black/gold in a 35?

Netaporter is sold out of my size 

Thanks!!!

*


----------



## calisnoopy

also does anyone know when the NAP UK site may go on sale?


----------



## Ilgin

^ NAP international site still has a 35 in Martha, don't know when they go on sale though.


----------



## calisnoopy

Thanksss I kniow but right now its retail works out to be 200 usd more than u.s. retail even...lol...has anyone seen these blck gold martha wedges sold elsewhere...checked nordies, bg and waiting to hear from saks and nm....


----------



## Ilgin

amusedcleo said:


> Has anyone seen the Kitty pumps either IRL or modeling shots? I really had my heart set on the kitty flats but they didn't make it to sale so I took the plunge and bought the leopard kitty pumps. Not the sexiest shoe but I think they're fun (I almost feel like when I wear them I should walk around meowing). I'd love to know if anyone has them or has seen them and/or what your opinions of them are.


 
I don't have them and haven't seen them IRL but I think they are cute and super fun.

I'm so in love with the red velvet Tessa!!!



and the black velvet Kitty pumps, I couldn't find any mod pics of the leopards...




Congrats btw and please post pics of yours!


----------



## calisnoopy

Ilgin said:


> ^ NAP international site still has a 35 in Martha, don't know when they go on sale though.


 
wee NAP US actually did a price match for me on the NAP UK site...technically not a price match since i was charged for the full price on NAP UK but i got back the price difference (after duties 10% and shipping from NAP UK) in store credit to use on NAP US site...just as good to me and I got the 1 and only 35 i could find out there...


----------



## Ilgin

calisnoopy said:


> wee NAP US actually did a price match for me on the NAP UK site...technically not a price match since i was charged for the full price on NAP UK but i got back the price difference (after duties 10% and shipping from NAP UK) in store credit to use on NAP US site...just as good to me and I got the 1 and only 35 i could find out there...


 
cannot wait to see the Marthas!!!


----------



## jeshika

Hello ladies! I was in London for Thanksgiving and decided to make a trip over to the CO boutique! It was so cute!!!!!












I went looking for a pair of Palomas and kitty flats in my size (35.5 or 35) but unfortunately, they were nowhere to be found in all of London. :cry:

But I didn't leave empty handed!!!!!

Look at the cute tote bag!





Presenting my tiger pollys!!!















Enjoy!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jeshika said:


> Hello ladies! I was in London for Thanksgiving and decided to make a trip over to the CO boutique! It was so cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went looking for a pair of Palomas and kitty flats in my size (35.5 or 35) but unfortunately, they were nowhere to be found in all of London. :cry:
> 
> But I didn't leave empty handed!!!!!
> 
> Look at the cute tote bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my tiger pollys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



What gorgeous pictures!!! Congrats Jesh!!! Those are some HOT HOT HOT Zebra/Tiger shoes!!! I wanted them too earlier this season, but the SA messed up my order! I'm glad they worked out for you! I hope you had a enjoyable trip in London with your family!


----------



## jenayb

*Jesh*, I saw your Pigalles and they are great - but those Tiger Pollies are STUNNING!! Congrats!!!


----------



## indi3r4

jeshika said:


> Hello ladies! I was in London for Thanksgiving and decided to make a trip over to the CO boutique! It was so cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went looking for a pair of Palomas and kitty flats in my size (35.5 or 35) but unfortunately, they were nowhere to be found in all of London. :cry:
> 
> But I didn't leave empty handed!!!!!
> 
> Look at the cute tote bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my tiger pollys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



  
absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

gorgeous!!


----------



## chanel*liz

jeshika said:


> Hello ladies! I was in London for Thanksgiving and decided to make a trip over to the CO boutique! It was so cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went looking for a pair of Palomas and kitty flats in my size (35.5 or 35) but unfortunately, they were nowhere to be found in all of London. :cry:
> 
> But I didn't leave empty handed!!!!!
> 
> Look at the cute tote bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my tiger pollys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


 
OMG! Those are TDF!


----------



## Ilgin

*jeshika*, glad to see you didn't leave empty handed!!!

Thanks for the boutique pics and your Tiger Pollys are *GORGEOUS*!

:tunes:


----------



## kett

The Pollys are soooo gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## Pishi

Traffic-stopping!


----------



## laxnyvr

Charlotte is opening a store in NYC in January!!!

She posted this on Twitter; 

"@charlottes_web Uptown with my architect checking out my soon-to-be NYC store. Very exciting!"

From ELLE.com;

All week, Charlotte Dellal, the cobbler-turned-retro street style star, has been tweeting about her trip to New York.  She&rsquo;s hit up FAO Schwartz and, in her spare time, started working on Charlotte Olympia&lsquo;s first stateside store.  Last night she wrote, &ldquo;Uptown with my architect checking out my soon-to-be NYC store. Very exciting!&rdquo;

Though Dellal&rsquo;s PR won&rsquo;t say where, other than &ldquo;uptown&rdquo; the store will be located, we&rsquo;d place our bets on a prime stretch of Madison Avenue real estate.  As to when it will open? &ldquo;Mid to late January.&rdquo;


----------



## randr21

laxnyvr said:
			
		

> Charlotte is opening a store in NYC in January!!!
> 
> She posted this on Twitter;
> 
> "@charlottes_web Uptown with my architect checking out my soon-to-be NYC store. Very exciting!"
> 
> From ELLE.com;
> 
> All week, Charlotte Dellal, the cobbler-turned-retro street style star, has been tweeting about her trip to New York.  She&rsquo;s hit up FAO Schwartz and, in her spare time, started working on Charlotte Olympia&lsquo;s first stateside store.  Last night she wrote, &ldquo;Uptown with my architect checking out my soon-to-be NYC store. Very exciting!&rdquo;
> 
> Though Dellal&rsquo;s PR won&rsquo;t say where, other than &ldquo;uptown&rdquo; the store will be located, we&rsquo;d place our bets on a prime stretch of Madison Avenue real estate.  As to when it will open? &ldquo;Mid to late January.&rdquo;



Yay, cant wait...maybe there'll be a sample sale in the future too.


----------



## indi3r4

laxnyvr said:


> Charlotte is opening a store in NYC in January!!!
> 
> She posted this on Twitter;
> 
> "@charlottes_web Uptown with my architect checking out my soon-to-be NYC store. Very exciting!"
> 
> From ELLE.com;
> 
> All week, Charlotte Dellal, the cobbler-turned-retro street style star, has been tweeting about her trip to New York.  She&rsquo;s hit up FAO Schwartz and, in her spare time, started working on Charlotte Olympia&lsquo;s first stateside store.  Last night she wrote, &ldquo;Uptown with my architect checking out my soon-to-be NYC store. Very exciting!&rdquo;
> 
> Though Dellal&rsquo;s PR won&rsquo;t say where, other than &ldquo;uptown&rdquo; the store will be located, we&rsquo;d place our bets on a prime stretch of Madison Avenue real estate.  As to when it will open? &ldquo;Mid to late January.&rdquo;


ohhhhh  how exciting!


----------



## Ilgin

LUCKY ladies indeed!
Thanks for sharing the happy news,*laxnyvr*!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

laxnyvr said:


> Charlotte is opening a store in NYC in January!!!
> 
> She posted this on Twitter;
> 
> "@charlottes_web Uptown with my architect checking out my soon-to-be NYC store. Very exciting!"
> 
> From ELLE.com;
> 
> All week, Charlotte Dellal, the cobbler-turned-retro street style star, has been tweeting about her trip to New York.  She&rsquo;s hit up FAO Schwartz and, in her spare time, started working on Charlotte Olympia&lsquo;s first stateside store.  Last night she wrote, &ldquo;Uptown with my architect checking out my soon-to-be NYC store. Very exciting!&rdquo;
> 
> Though Dellal&rsquo;s PR won&rsquo;t say where, other than &ldquo;uptown&rdquo; the store will be located, we&rsquo;d place our bets on a prime stretch of Madison Avenue real estate.  As to when it will open? &ldquo;Mid to late January.&rdquo;



Ooooooh!!! Thanks for the news!


----------



## pinkHbaobao

I was just wondering where I would be able to find a pair of Leopard Pollys in size 37 on sale?


----------



## miacillan

Dears,

I posted a few pages back about sizing question on "Ninivah".  Thanks so much for those who have replied and gave me some advice.  Finally received my first pair of Charlotte Olympia "Ninivah" in Size 39.5 and they are just GORGEOUS!!!  OMG for that kind of height, I can run in them!!  I can't even do that with my Louboutins and Kirkwoods!

Anyway, I am so in need of retail therapy now coz of stress!!!  So, I am ready to invest in my 2nd and 3rd pair of COs, and I am loving the Teal color velvet Ostrich "Greta" and also the satin purple "Penelope".  Anyone know how these 2 pairs run?

I read from previous posts but am confused about Greta.  One of the tPFers were saying that the ostrich Greta's are really small in toe box so need to size up. But then, another tPFer is saying that Greta stretches so much hence need to size down half a size.  Anybody knows which is correct?  Size up or down?  How does it compare with Ninivah?

As for the Penelope satin pumps, I can't find any information here except that the price in Nordstrom is cheaper than in NM.  LOL!  Anyone owns a pair of satin Penelope?

Thanks in advance for all your advice and expertise.  :urock:


----------



## jeshika

miacillan said:


> Dears,
> 
> I posted a few pages back about sizing question on "Ninivah".  Thanks so much for those who have replied and gave me some advice.  Finally received my first pair of Charlotte Olympia "Ninivah" in Size 39.5 and they are just GORGEOUS!!!  OMG for that kind of height, I can run in them!!  I can't even do that with my Louboutins and Kirkwoods!
> 
> Anyway, I am so in need of retail therapy now coz of stress!!!  So, I am ready to invest in my 2nd and 3rd pair of COs, and I am loving the Teal color velvet Ostrich "Greta" and also the satin purple "Penelope".  Anyone know how these 2 pairs run?
> 
> I read from previous posts but am confused about Greta.  One of the tPFers were saying that the ostrich Greta's are really small in toe box so need to size up. But then, another tPFer is saying that Greta stretches so much hence need to size down half a size.  Anybody knows which is correct?  Size up or down?  How does it compare with Ninivah?
> 
> As for the Penelope satin pumps, I can't find any information here except that the price in Nordstrom is cheaper than in NM.  LOL!  Anyone owns a pair of satin Penelope?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your advice and expertise.  :urock:


I tried the Penelope satin pumps while I was in London and they fit TTS. I take my COs (I have 2 pollys and 1 dolly) in my CL TTS which is a 35.5. I hope that helps!


----------



## jeshika

pinkHbaobao said:


> I was just wondering where I would be able to find a pair of Leopard Pollys in size 37 on sale?



I don't think any of the stores marked it down this season.


----------



## jeshika

CEC.LV4eva said:


> What gorgeous pictures!!! Congrats Jesh!!! Those are some HOT HOT HOT Zebra/Tiger shoes!!! I wanted them too earlier this season, but the SA messed up my order! I'm glad they worked out for you! I hope you had a enjoyable trip in London with your family!



 *CEC*! I'm so sorry they messed up your order. it's ok, you have so many other fabulous shuz to keep you company! 



jenaywins said:


> *Jesh*, I saw your Pigalles and they are great - but those Tiger Pollies are STUNNING!! Congrats!!!



 *jenay*! don't say that about my piggies.... you'll hurt their feelings.  (but i know, kind of true!)



indi3r4 said:


> absolutely gorgeous!!



 *indi*!



CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> gorgeous!!



 *CAMILLA*!



chanel*liz said:


> OMG! Those are TDF!



 thanks *liz*!



Ilgin said:


> *jeshika*, glad to see you didn't leave empty handed!!!
> 
> Thanks for the boutique pics and your Tiger Pollys are *GORGEOUS*!
> 
> :tunes:



 *Ilgin*!

heehehheee... i was determined to buy something... i'm glad i found something fab! someone was trying them on when i was there... so i just stood in a corner like a creeper, waiting for her to decide. and she decided to think about it... and i snapped it up in about 3 seconds. You snooze you lose lady! :giggles:



kett said:


> The Pollys are soooo gorgeous!!! Congrats!



 *kett*!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

miacillan said:


> Dears,
> 
> I posted a few pages back about sizing question on "Ninivah".  Thanks so much for those who have replied and gave me some advice.  Finally received my first pair of Charlotte Olympia "Ninivah" in Size 39.5 and they are just GORGEOUS!!!  OMG for that kind of height, I can run in them!!  I can't even do that with my Louboutins and Kirkwoods!
> 
> Anyway, I am so in need of retail therapy now coz of stress!!!  So, I am ready to invest in my 2nd and 3rd pair of COs, and I am loving the Teal color velvet Ostrich "Greta" and also the satin purple "Penelope".  Anyone know how these 2 pairs run?
> 
> I read from previous posts but am confused about Greta.  One of the tPFers were saying that the ostrich Greta's are really small in toe box so need to size up. But then, another tPFer is saying that Greta stretches so much hence need to size down half a size.  Anybody knows which is correct?  Size up or down?  How does it compare with Ninivah?
> 
> As for the Penelope satin pumps, I can't find any information here except that the price in Nordstrom is cheaper than in NM.  LOL!  Anyone owns a pair of satin Penelope?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your advice and expertise.  :urock:



Hmm... I would get the Gretas just because they're HTF and they're on sale right now @ Matches for 460$. As for the size, I think it's pretty safe to say that CO's shoes are very consistent in sizing. Of all my COs and the ones that I've tried on, I've always taken the same size. So whatever size you took for your Ninivahs (congrats btw!!!), I'd stay with the same


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

miacillan said:


> Dears,
> 
> I posted a few pages back about sizing question on "Ninivah".  Thanks so much for those who have replied and gave me some advice.  Finally received my first pair of Charlotte Olympia "Ninivah" in Size 39.5 and they are just GORGEOUS!!!  OMG for that kind of height, I can run in them!!  I can't even do that with my Louboutins and Kirkwoods!
> 
> Anyway, I am so in need of retail therapy now coz of stress!!!  So, I am ready to invest in my 2nd and 3rd pair of COs, and I am loving the Teal color velvet Ostrich "Greta" and also the satin purple "Penelope".  Anyone know how these 2 pairs run?
> 
> I read from previous posts but am confused about Greta.  One of the tPFers were saying that the ostrich Greta's are really small in toe box so need to size up. But then, another tPFer is saying that Greta stretches so much hence need to size down half a size.  Anybody knows which is correct?  Size up or down?  How does it compare with Ninivah?
> 
> As for the Penelope satin pumps, I can't find any information here except that the price in Nordstrom is cheaper than in NM.  LOL!  Anyone owns a pair of satin Penelope?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your advice and expertise.  :urock:




Hey, I have a pair of Piano 110, which is made of silk/stain.... feel TTS... so, I would think you go for the same size?   

Hope it helps~~


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA




----------



## Pomba

I got these boots on sale today for 60% off inToronto!!!!! Was lusting after them for a while!


----------



## amusedcleo

Pomba said:


> I got these boots on sale today for 60% off inToronto!!!!! Was lusting after them for a while!


 
OMG!  Those boots are insane  I've never seen them before now.  60% off?  Doesn't get much better than that.  Congrats!


----------



## gymangel812

ok i fell in love with the green velvet gretas on the matches site, but they don't have my size (i assume not). i'm a 36.5 in CL simples, VPs, etc. 36 in bianca. would i be a 36.5 in CO? i assume i can't make a 37.5 work? where else has them?


----------



## jeshika

gymangel812 said:


> ok i fell in love with the green velvet gretas on the matches site, but they don't have my size (i assume not). i'm a 36.5 in CL simples, VPs, etc. 36 in bianca. would i be a 36.5 in CO? i assume i can't make a 37.5 work? where else has them?



*lilflo *got them TTS and she says that they stretched alot and now she has to pad them. so i don't think you can make the 37.5 work...

How about Mytheresa?
http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/designers/charlotte-olympia.html?allproducts=yes


----------



## gymangel812

jeshika said:


> *lilflo *got them TTS and she says that they stretched alot and now she has to pad them. so i don't think you can make the 37.5 work...
> 
> How about Mytheresa?
> http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/designers/charlotte-olympia.html?allproducts=yes


i should have mentioned on sale, i'm not desperate enough for retail lol. i hate when i find out about a shoe after they go on sale. but i will keep hunting for a 36.5/36.


----------



## jeshika

gymangel812 said:


> i should have mentioned on sale, i'm not desperate enough for retail lol. i hate when i find out about a shoe after they go on sale. but i will keep hunting for a 36.5/36.



haha ok... maybe they will go on sale on mytheresa in a couple weeks! good luck!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Pomba said:


> I got these boots on sale today for 60% off inToronto!!!!! Was lusting after them for a while!



Congrats! what a score!


----------



## amusedcleo

Yay!!!!  At long last, my kitty pumps finally arrived!  They are adorable IRL.  I took them in my US TTS, or .5 down from my CL's.  Sorry for the yucky pictures, I'm away from home but wanted to post modeling pics.


----------



## amusedcleo

Oops forgot to attach pictures


----------



## Pomba

Thanks everyone I was wearing them all day yesterday!  btw, has anyone noticed in the new American Idol commercial that JLo steps out in a CO pump? I think its the Dolly!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amusedcleo said:


> Oops forgot to attach pictures



cute, congrats


----------



## AEGIS

that picture of JLO wearing the dolly this week.....might turn me into a CO fan...which is saying a lot bc i don't love exposed platforms....but i might make an exception..or two...or three


----------



## jeshika

amusedcleo said:


> Oops forgot to attach pictures



AHHH SO CUTE, *amused*!


----------



## jeshika

I have something kittilicious to share too! 

Black Velvet Kitty Flats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> that picture of JLO wearing the dolly this week.....might turn me into a CO fan...which is saying a lot bc i don't love exposed platforms....but i might make an exception..or two...or three



hehe, we'll be patiently waiting for you to join us Aegis! :devil::devil::devil:



jeshika said:


> I have something kittilicious to share too!
> 
> Black Velvet Kitty Flats!



So cute! Congrats!!!
how do the flats run Jesh? Also TTS?


----------



## gymangel812

jeshika said:


> I have something kittilicious to share too!
> 
> Black Velvet Kitty Flats!


ooh so cute! where did you get them???



amusedcleo said:


> Oops forgot to attach pictures


love them! i'm a sucker for animal related things lol. where did you get them?


----------



## amusedcleo

jeshika said:


> I have something kittilicious to share too!
> 
> Black Velvet Kitty Flats!


 
Jeshika,
Those are too cute!  These are the ones I really wanted but they weren't on sale :shame:
I would love to see mod pics!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Since my previous pics are deleted I'm uploading again...

My small CO collection: black velvet Dolly(size 38.5/*half size down from TTS*) & black Rio sandals(size 38.5/*half size down from TTS*)


----------



## Ilgin

Btw, fabulous new COs everyone!!
*jeshika*, love love looove the kitty flats! So cute!!!


----------



## pinkHbaobao

Hi everyone, what is the different between the Polly and the Dolly style?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pinkHbaobao said:


> Hi everyone, what is the different between the Polly and the Dolly style?



They're the same "style shape," just named differently. Charlotte Dellal specifically named this pair Polly as a Dolly with leopard calf hair and red leather heels and platform. The original Polly did not have patent leather.


----------



## amusedcleo

gymangel812 said:


> ooh so cute! where did you get them???
> 
> 
> love them! i'm a sucker for animal related things lol. where did you get them?


 
gymangel, I got them from NM when the sale first started.  The discount wasn't great but still better than full price


----------



## amusedcleo

CEC.LV4eva said:


> cute, congrats


 
Thank you CEC, I'm glad I was able to get them since I had been eyeing them since I first saw them!


----------



## gymangel812

amusedcleo said:


> gymangel, I got them from NM when the sale first started.  The discount wasn't great but still better than full price


Thanks, I will contact my SA. On the sizing, can you compare it to CL styles? Ie did you go with your bianca size or VP size?


----------



## billbill

does anyone got any idea on a lower heel Dolly? I sneaked on the lookbook for S/S and there'll be a special edition (100+20) version for Dolly. I was so excited coz cannot wear the usual CO (too high for me to take bus/metro here) and urged my SA take my deposit to secure the pale pink one. However, when I came home and wonder will it look weird coz the gold island platform is "thinner"??


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

billbill said:


> does anyone got any idea on a lower heel Dolly? I sneaked on the lookbook for S/S and there'll be a special edition (100+20) version for Dolly. I was so excited coz cannot wear the usual CO (too high for me to take bus/metro here) and urged my SA take my deposit to secure the pale pink one. However, when I came home and wonder will it look weird coz the gold island platform is "thinner"??



oooh 120 sounds interesting with a smaller platform. That would be good for everyday for me too! I don't think it'll look weird at all. If the overall heel is 120 with a 20 island platform, I think that'll be gorgeous! I'm definitely getting a pair if the end product is how I'm imagining it to be


----------



## amusedcleo

gymangel812 said:


> Thanks, I will contact my SA. On the sizing, can you compare it to CL styles? Ie did you go with your bianca size or VP size?


 
I went down .5 from my usual CL size.  HTH


----------



## billbill

CEC.LV4eva said:


> oooh 120 sounds interesting with a smaller platform. That would be good for everyday for me too! I don't think it'll look weird at all. If the overall heel is 120 with a 20 island platform, I think that'll be gorgeous! I'm definitely getting a pair if the end product is how I'm imagining it to be


 
yes, i too use my best imagination that it should be nice.. hope it'll be.. will post once it arrives but that'll be March..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

billbill said:


> yes, i too use my best imagination that it should be nice.. hope it'll be.. will post once it arrives but that'll be March..



Ooh so you placed an order already? Do you know what colors and/or textures will be available? Thanks!!! Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## billbill

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ooh so you placed an order already? Do you know what colors and/or textures will be available? Thanks!!! Can't wait to see yours!


 
yes, i paid deposit coz the final price is still unknown. then will pay the rest upon arrival. i recall only black suede and pink suede is available. but i'm not sure whether it's my local store who make such special request.. 

indeed, i'm tempted by a pair of polka dots (in satin i guess) too in dolly style, but it's 140.. so i rather go for something practical..


----------



## jeshika

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hehe, we'll be patiently waiting for you to join us Aegis! :devil::devil::devil:
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! Congrats!!!
> how do the flats run Jesh? Also TTS?



 *CEC*!

I could only find a pair 1/2 size up so it's a little loose. i think TTS would be best!



gymangel812 said:


> ooh so cute! where did you get them???



 *gym*! I got them from Nordys!



amusedcleo said:


> Jeshika,
> Those are too cute!  These are the ones I really wanted but they weren't on sale :shame:
> I would love to see mod pics!!!!



 *cleo*! yeah... i got them full price... but u know they were sold out everywhere in London so I didn't want to take a chance. 

Your leopard ones are super cute too! 



Ilgin said:


> Btw, fabulous new COs everyone!!
> *jeshika*, love love looove the kitty flats! So cute!!!



 *Ilgin*!


----------



## jeshika

billbill said:


> does anyone got any idea on a lower heel Dolly? I sneaked on the lookbook for S/S and there'll be a special edition (100+20) version for Dolly. I was so excited coz cannot wear the usual CO (too high for me to take bus/metro here) and urged my SA take my deposit to secure the pale pink one. However, when I came home and wonder will it look weird coz the gold island platform is "thinner"??



I love the sound of that. oh no, i'm in trouble! Can't wait for you to receive yours, *bill*!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jeshika said:


> *CEC*!
> 
> I could only find a pair 1/2 size up so it's a little loose. i think TTS would be best!



thanks


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

billbill said:


> yes, i paid deposit coz the final price is still unknown. then will pay the rest upon arrival. i recall only black suede and pink suede is available. but i'm not sure whether it's my local store who make such special request..
> 
> indeed, i'm tempted by a pair of polka dots (in satin i guess) too in dolly style, but it's 140.. so i rather go for something practical..



pink suede??!?!


----------



## AEGIS

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hehe, we'll be patiently waiting for you to join us Aegis! :devil::devil::devil:
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! Congrats!!!
> how do the flats run Jesh? Also TTS?




im thinking the Paloma...i think it's really pretty and it's what i call my drunk alternate personality lol


----------



## cy1976

Hi ladies, 

Is the sizing same as CL? Thanks!


----------



## Ilgin

^ CL sizing is inconsistent. For instance;

Bianca - I took a half size down.
Miss Bootie/Mamimo - took a full size up.
Denis - I tried them on and couldn't even get my feet in them!:weird:

Charlotte Olympia runs true to size to .5 size big for me. Sizing is not all over the place like CL, pretty consistent.


----------



## kett

^^^ This

CO's all seem to fit TTS or 1/2 size big on me. CL's go anywhere from full size down to full size up for me.


----------



## sleepykitten

CO website has the sale on!


----------



## indi3r4

sleepykitten said:


> CO website has the sale on!



I've been watching that crackled gold priscilla and they're sold out. 
Try to add the 40 (only size available) and it's not going through. Please let me know if you ladies sees one.

sizing question, I'm US 9.5 (tory burch, nine west, aldo), 40.5 in CL Bianca, 41 in Pigalle/RonRon.. is it safe to take 40? or should I do 40.5/41?


----------



## rosalynn

Definitely try calling the store on 020 7499 0145.

The Priscilla are TTS in my experience (I size half down from my TTS in the Bianca)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

awww... no more ostrich Dolly in my size, I've been eyeing that one forever


----------



## kiabear3

For those who have ordered from the CO website and live in the US:

I notice the sale is 50% off but since everything is in pounds and shipping to the US is 45 pounds, when you factor in the shipping, customs and conversion rate that credit cards charge, how much do the shoes really cost?  Is the sale really a sale when you factor in all the other costs?  TIA


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kiabear3 said:


> For those who have ordered from the CO website and live in the US:
> 
> I notice the sale is 50% off but since everything is in pounds and shipping to the US is 45 pounds, when you factor in the shipping, customs and conversion rate that credit cards charge, how much do the shoes really cost?  Is the sale really a sale when you factor in all the other costs?  TIA



I think it's about getting the style you want that's not available in your country 

If you live in the states, you have the luxury of having a huge selection available to you. You just need to find the right boutique and SA to work with. 

Others like me in Canada don't have the option of even getting most styles in our country, so it doesn't matter where we make the purchase, we end up paying a lot more than you guys in the States no matter which country we make the purchase from. 

So if there's a style that's pretty common, you should try to get it in your country. Otherwise you're right, it's not "worth" it...


----------



## zahra

I ordered the red ostrich Gretas last night, and they're on their way already. I live in Australia, and the Charlotte Olympia customer service agent told me to email them once I receive the shoes, and they'll refund the VAT. That practically pays for postage, so I'm one happy girl!


----------



## amusedcleo

At long last, my latest sale purchase has arrived  These are .5 up from my US TTS but my TTS for most European designers.  Thanks for letting me share ladies and sorry for the dirty...well everything!


----------



## Ilgin

amusedcleo said:


> At long last, my latest sale purchase has arrived These are .5 up from my US TTS but my TTS for most European designers. Thanks for letting me share ladies and sorry for the dirty...well everything!


 
I'm loving the Priscillas on you! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Ilgin

zahra said:


> I ordered the red ostrich Gretas last night, and they're on their way already. I live in Australia, and the Charlotte Olympia customer service agent told me to email them once I receive the shoes, and they'll refund the VAT. That practically pays for postage, so I'm one happy girl!


 
Congrats! I'm looking forward to the pics ...


----------



## sedatedrainbow

amusedcleo said:


> At long last, my latest sale purchase has arrived These are .5 up from my US TTS but my TTS for most European designers. Thanks for letting me share ladies and sorry for the dirty...well everything!


 
Lovely! And really, we're so distracted by those gorgeous shoes I don't think anyone is looking at anything else (though there's no dirt to be seen)


----------



## jeshika

Ladies, anyone in the size 40 range interested in the greta (teal) or the penelope (purple satin)? PM me for SA details. I think it's 60% off + an additional 15% off!


----------



## yazziestarr

Hi everyone. I wanted to share my new COs. I have only taken pics of 1 so far though. I was probably most excited about these. From resort 2012    
Masako pump
With flash. 


Without flash


----------



## yazziestarr

Pics of the other 2 to come!


----------



## jeshika

yazziestarr said:


> Hi everyone. I wanted to share my new COs. I have only taken pics of 1 so far though. I was probably most excited about these. From resort 2012
> Masako pump
> With flash.
> View attachment 1567858
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 1567861
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567864
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567865
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567866



Hot daaaayyyyuuuummmm *yazzie*! those look absolutely gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## Ilgin

^^*Yazzie*!
They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## rdgldy

lovely!


----------



## jenayb

*Yazzie*, they are beautiful and totally YOU! Congrats!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wow, did you ladies see this?!??!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00009cat32370731cat39950744&isEditorial=false

and of course, in one day, it's sold out in 50% of the sizes, mine being one of them 

THe new 120 Dolly is also up! I wish they had it other than black! Looks very versatile!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yazziestarr said:


> Hi everyone. I wanted to share my new COs. I have only taken pics of 1 so far though. I was probably most excited about these. From resort 2012
> Masako pump
> With flash.
> View attachment 1567858
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 1567861
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567864
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567865
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567866



Gorgeous Yazzie! I'm glad this one worked out for you finally!


----------



## indi3r4

jeshika said:


> Ladies, anyone in the size 40 range interested in the greta (teal) or the penelope (purple satin)? PM me for SA details. I think it's 60% off + an additional 15% off!



I've been thinking of snatching that greta.  do you think it'll fit me?


----------



## indi3r4

CEC.LV4eva said:


> wow, did you ladies see this?!??!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00009cat32370731cat39950744&isEditorial=false
> 
> and of course, in one day, it's sold out in 50% of the sizes, mine being one of them
> 
> THe new 120 Dolly is also up! I wish they had it other than black! Looks very versatile!!!



  so pretty!


----------



## jeshika

indi3r4 said:


> I've been thinking of snatching that greta.  do you think it'll fit me?



Free shipping and you can return them... Just in case you were interested, I sent you an email!


----------



## AEGIS

yazziestarr said:


> Hi everyone. I wanted to share my new COs. I have only taken pics of 1 so far though. I was probably most excited about these. From resort 2012
> Masako pump
> With flash.
> View attachment 1567858
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 1567861
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567864
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567865
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567866




those are stunning!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> wow, did you ladies see this?!??!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00009cat32370731cat39950744&isEditorial=false
> 
> and of course, in one day, it's sold out in 50% of the sizes, mine being one of them
> 
> THe new 120 Dolly is also up! I wish they had it other than black! Looks very versatile!!!





  could these be my graduation shoes?


----------



## indi3r4

jeshika said:


> Free shipping and you can return them... Just in case you were interested, I sent you an email!



Got your email, J! Thank you. 


AEGIS said:


> those are stunning!
> 
> 
> could these be my graduation shoes?



yessssss, do it!! I'm gonna see if i could find my size and have someone send it to CA.  stupid python laws.


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you Jesh, Ilgin, Blogamahndo, rdgldy, Jenay, Cec, and Aegis!!

The second pair is one I'd been eyeing for a while but decided wait for sales. But I was so busy I forgot the sales has started  and when I checked only one pair .5 too big was left.  I decided against but couldn't help checking the next day and  lucky me the next day my size was available. 

Black suede/black patent Priscilla in stripes


----------



## yazziestarr

Last I think is my favorite of the three. Also resort 2012. 

Kimono pump


----------



## ticki

I was talking with the sales gals at Footcandy WC late last week and they said they'll be carrying select Charlotte Olympia shoes some time fairly soon.  I can't wait!


----------



## amusedcleo

yazziestarr said:


> Hi everyone. I wanted to share my new COs. I have only taken pics of 1 so far though. I was probably most excited about these. From resort 2012
> Masako pump
> With flash.
> View attachment 1567858
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 1567861
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567864
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567865
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567866


 


yazziestarr said:


> Thank you Jesh, Ilgin, Blogamahndo, rdgldy, Jenay, Cec, and Aegis!!
> 
> The second pair is one I'd been eyeing for a while but decided wait for sales. But I was so busy I forgot the sales has started and when I checked only one pair .5 too big was left. I decided against but couldn't help checking the next day and lucky me the next day my size was available.
> 
> Black suede/black patent Priscilla in stripes
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568378
> 
> View attachment 1568379
> 
> View attachment 1568380
> 
> View attachment 1568382


 


yazziestarr said:


> Last I think is my favorite of the three. Also resort 2012.
> 
> Kimono pump
> 
> View attachment 1568404
> 
> View attachment 1568407
> 
> View attachment 1568408
> 
> View attachment 1568409
> 
> View attachment 1568410


 
Yazzie,
Drooling over all three...love them all especially the Kimono!


----------



## AEGIS

Oh a non platform CO shoe....interesting


----------



## indi3r4

yazziestarr said:


> Hi everyone. I wanted to share my new COs. I have only taken pics of 1 so far though. I was probably most excited about these. From resort 2012
> Masako pump
> With flash.
> View attachment 1567858
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 1567861
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567864
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567865
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567866





yazziestarr said:


> Thank you Jesh, Ilgin, Blogamahndo, rdgldy, Jenay, Cec, and Aegis!!
> 
> The second pair is one I'd been eyeing for a while but decided wait for sales. But I was so busy I forgot the sales has started  and when I checked only one pair .5 too big was left.  I decided against but couldn't help checking the next day and  lucky me the next day my size was available.
> 
> Black suede/black patent Priscilla in stripes
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568378
> 
> View attachment 1568379
> 
> View attachment 1568380
> 
> View attachment 1568382





yazziestarr said:


> Last I think is my favorite of the three. Also resort 2012.
> 
> Kimono pump
> 
> View attachment 1568404
> 
> View attachment 1568407
> 
> View attachment 1568408
> 
> View attachment 1568409
> 
> View attachment 1568410



all fabulous additions yazzie!!


----------



## jeshika

congrats on new new additions *yazzie*! they are pretty amazing! 

*ticki*, that is awesome news! i hope they bring in larger sizes!


----------



## Ilgin

the Priscillas are a great sale score, *yazzie* and the Kimonos are so beautiful, congrats again on your amazing haul!


----------



## angelinachrow

yazziestarr said:


> Last I think is my favorite of the three. Also resort 2012.
> 
> Kimono pump
> 
> View attachment 1568404
> 
> View attachment 1568407
> 
> View attachment 1568408
> 
> View attachment 1568409
> 
> View attachment 1568410



I love these beautiful pumps


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> those are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could these be my graduation shoes?



 It's about time Aegis!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yazziestarr said:


> Last I think is my favorite of the three. Also resort 2012.
> 
> Kimono pump
> 
> View attachment 1568404
> 
> View attachment 1568407
> 
> View attachment 1568408
> 
> View attachment 1568409
> 
> View attachment 1568410



These Kimonos are simply lovely!!! Mod shots PLEASE!!!!


----------



## jeshika

OMG.... who is a size 41? Green Palomas on sale at mytheresa.com!

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/paloma-platform-pumps-102649.html

(I paid 7% duty when i purchased from them previously...)


----------



## jeshika

gymangel812 said:


> ok i fell in love with the green velvet gretas on the matches site, but they don't have my size (i assume not). i'm a 36.5 in CL simples, VPs, etc. 36 in bianca. would i be a 36.5 in CO? i assume i can't make a 37.5 work? where else has them?



Gretas on sale in your size *gym*! Now $525!
http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/greta-velvet-platform-pumps-116554.html


----------



## IFFAH

Kimono pumps are beautiful! Haven't had a chance to try them out. Congrats, yazziestarr!


----------



## indi3r4

jeshika said:


> OMG.... who is a size 41? Green Palomas on sale at mytheresa.com!
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/paloma-platform-pumps-102649.html
> 
> (I paid 7% duty when i purchased from them previously...)




would be a nice substitute to the greta that missed @ nordstrom.


----------



## gymangel812

jeshika said:


> Gretas on sale in your size *gym*! Now $525!
> http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/greta-velvet-platform-pumps-116554.html


ooh thank you!!


----------



## sleepykitten

gorgeous!! congrats!


yazziestarr said:


> Hi everyone. I wanted to share my new COs. I have only taken pics of 1 so far though. I was probably most excited about these. From resort 2012
> Masako pump
> With flash.
> View attachment 1567858
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 1567861
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567864
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567865
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567866


----------



## flyhaha

i think net a porter has

but sizes gone quickly!


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you everyone! I will try and post some mod shots tomorrow.


----------



## jeshika

Greta in a size 38 for $344.90 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/charlot...205632?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=864


----------



## sleepykitten

yazziestarr said:


> Thank you everyone! I will try and post some mod shots tomorrow.


 
can't wait to see


----------



## sleepykitten

Just bought black kitty pumps from NM!!! last call price!!!


----------



## jeshika

sleepykitten said:


> Just bought black kitty pumps from NM!!! last call price!!!



congrats, *kitten*!!!  can't wait for you to get them and post mod pixx!


----------



## amusedcleo

Pre-Fall available for order on Moda Operandi!  I'm in love with these styles

http://shop.modaoperandi.com/catalog/charlotte-olympia-pre-fall-2012/looks/

If you're not already a member just sign up and access is instantaneous.  The Flora pump


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thanks! I LOVEEEEEE THE BOOOOOTS!!!! *think fast* Do I need another pair of black suede booties?!?!? Hmm.... 

And those spider web flats are AWESOME! Going to wait for them to go on sale though 

Polly is back as well with a different leopard print, seems busier, but I like it too


----------



## Ilgin

I'm loving the Anastasia and Ursula sandals and Charlotte's Web slipper.


----------



## Ilgin

BlogAmahndo said:


> Anybody knows where I can find the acrylic clutch?? The spring colors?? It is sold out in the website!! Thank uu


Have you tried calling the London store?
http://www.charlotteolympia.com/experience/flagship-store


----------



## Pomba

well finally got around to taking a modelling pic of my boots got on sale and recently vibrammed.


----------



## sleepykitten

jeshika said:


> congrats, *kitten*!!!  can't wait for you to get them and post mod pixx!


I received them! haven't had a chance to take mod pics yet, try to do it soon



Pomba said:


> well finally got around to taking a modelling pic of my boots got on sale and recently vibrammed.



looking great Pomba!


----------



## sleepykitten

Kitty Heels


----------



## jeshika

sleepykitten said:


> Kitty Heels



AHHH SO CUTE! Congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sleepykitten said:


> Kitty Heels



ooooh super cute, congrats


----------



## sleepykitten

jeshika said:


> AHHH SO CUTE! Congrats!


Thank you Jeshika



CEC.LV4eva said:


> ooooh super cute, congrats


Thank you Cec


----------



## qtcoco

yay! i'm finally in the club! just ordered my first pair CO, these Dalva babies


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

qtcoco said:


> yay! i'm finally in the club! just ordered my first pair CO, these Dalva babies



Congrats! I have the same pair! 

I have to admit, the straps are not the most comfortable though...


----------



## amusedcleo

qtcoco said:


> yay! i'm finally in the club! just ordered my first pair CO, these Dalva babies


Love these shoes!  Would love to see mod pics


----------



## qtcoco

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats! I have the same pair!
> 
> I have to admit, the straps are not the most comfortable though...



oh really? thought the COs are relatively comfortable in heels... hopefully they are not too bad then, i need more practical heels, think i'm getting old, my feet are not really tolerant as they use to be =(



amusedcleo said:


> Love these shoes!  Would love to see mod pics



think i will get them in the mail sometime next week, can't wait! been wanting a pair of CO since last year


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

qtcoco said:


> oh really? thought the COs are relatively comfortable in heels... hopefully they are not too bad then, i need more practical heels, think i'm getting old, my feet are not really tolerant as they use to be =(



Yeah, the heel height and pitch are fine, but this specific pair has a lot of straps. Like I said, the straps are not comfortable


----------



## theonefreshkid

Sale alert (for those in Toronto) - FW11 Gothika Rain boot on sale final clearance at The Bay for ~$200!


----------



## qtcoco

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yeah, the heel height and pitch are fine, but this specific pair has a lot of straps. Like I said, the straps are not comfortable


 
they just came in!  the straps are not bothering me at all, quite comfy, i'm happy.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

qtcoco said:


> they just came in!  the straps are not bothering me at all, quite comfy, i'm happy.



That's very good! I'm glad they're working out for you!


----------



## shehulk619

Does anyone have the CO dolly in rose or red suede? I'm trying to decide between the two and it'd be great if i can see how the colors look in real life. stock pictures can be deceiving...thanks


----------



## billbill

shehulk619 said:


> Does anyone have the CO dolly in rose or red suede? I'm trying to decide between the two and it'd be great if i can see how the colors look in real life. stock pictures can be deceiving...thanks


 
i think rose suede is very light pink while red is a sharp red? it depends on how you'd like to match with your wardrobe.. i'd get both if they're affordable..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

shehulk619 said:


> Does anyone have the CO dolly in rose or red suede? I'm trying to decide between the two and it'd be great if i can see how the colors look in real life. stock pictures can be deceiving...thanks



 You can just do a search in theis thread or go back some pages...


----------



## shehulk619

I wish I could buy both! After some digging, I found the red suede pic but still haven't found a close up model pic of the rose suede. Most of the rose dolly posted were of the canvas material. Has anyone seen both the rose suede and canvas in real life? The canvas seems easier to clean, but the suede seems so much classic! I have the YSL tribtoo pump in black suede and I always have to be super careful when I wear it so it doesn't get scratched :/


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

shehulk619 said:


> I wish I could buy both! After some digging, I found the red suede pic but still haven't found a close up model pic of the rose suede. Most of the rose dolly posted were of the canvas material. Has anyone seen both the rose suede and canvas in real life? The canvas seems easier to clean, but the suede seems so much classic! I have the YSL tribtoo pump in black suede and I always have to be super careful when I wear it so it doesn't get scratched :/
> 
> View attachment 1616904



Here's the search I did for you:

Our lovely *Clooky* has the Rose Suede Dolly in post #102

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/charlotte-olympia-477826-11.html


Red Suede Dolly in CO's campaign:


----------



## fumi

shehulk619 said:


> I wish I could buy both! After some digging, I found the red suede pic but still haven't found a close up model pic of the rose suede. Most of the rose dolly posted were of the canvas material. Has anyone seen both the rose suede and canvas in real life? The canvas seems easier to clean, but the suede seems so much classic! I have the YSL tribtoo pump in black suede and I always have to be super careful when I wear it so it doesn't get scratched :/
> 
> View attachment 1616904



There's pictures of a pair with pink suede on pg. 7 of this thread. Not sure if that's the same as the rose suede or not...


----------



## shehulk619

Thanks CEC!! I've attached clooky's s rose suede dolly. it me or the rose suede looks so much darker than CO's stock pic? I'm so confused now...if that's how the suede look like, I think I'm gravitating towards the canvas material now...


----------



## cc*chic

I finally got this when the website restocked


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

shehulk619 said:


> Thanks CEC!! I've attached clooky's s rose suede dolly. it me or the rose suede looks so much darker than CO's stock pic? I'm so confused now...if that's how the suede look like, I think I'm gravitating towards the canvas material now...
> 
> View attachment 1618090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618084



Clooky's pix are taken indoors. Naturally, the lighting is off... So her shoes are much darker than if you were to take pix in daylight and outdoors.

As for CO's stock pix, they have more exposure and brightness than the actual shoes. Nonetheless, the color is more representative


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cc*chic said:


> I finally got this when the website restocked
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643187



Very cute!!! Congrats! Can you post some modeling pix please


----------



## sleepykitten

cc*chic said:


> I finally got this when the website restocked
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643187



congrats, super cute! definitely a must have from CO


----------



## Ilgin

cc*chic said:


> I finally got this when the website restocked
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643187


 
Super cute!! Congrats!


----------



## fumi

A special box came today...








....
....



Charlotte Olympia Masako!








I fell in love with the combination of the pink and red satin.








These are my very first CO shoes.


----------



## ipudgybear

fumi said:


> A special box came today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Masako!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with the combination of the pink and red satin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my very first CO shoes.


Love the color on them! Congrats!!


----------



## fumi

ipudgybear said:


> Love the color on them! Congrats!!



Thank you pudgy!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fumi said:


> A special box came today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Masako!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with the combination of the pink and red satin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my very first CO shoes.



The color is beautiful! I love the sofa chair on the side giving this red hue to your pix too  Congrats fumi!!!


----------



## fumi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> The color is beautiful! I love the sofa chair on the side giving this red hue to your pix too  Congrats fumi!!!



Thank you so much CEC.LV!!


----------



## sleepykitten

fumi said:
			
		

> A special box came today...
> 
> ....
> ....
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Masako!
> 
> I fell in love with the combination of the pink and red satin.
> 
> These are my very first CO shoes.



Omg!! Love these!! Congrats


----------



## Ilgin

*fumi*, they are so pretty!!


----------



## fumi

sleepykitten said:


> Omg!! Love these!! Congrats





Ilgin said:


> *fumi*, they are so pretty!!




Thank you sleepykitten and Ilgin!


----------



## kett

fumi said:


> A special box came today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Masako!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with the combination of the pink and red satin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my very first CO shoes.



Sooooooo pretty! I love the color combination.


----------



## fumi

kett said:


> Sooooooo pretty! I love the color combination.



Thank you kett!


----------



## fmd914

Fumi - I love that combo!!  I have been restraining myself from buying that exact color!

It's been years since I've posted any of my new purchases but I'm vowing to do better. So I decided to start by posting this pair! After missing them two years ago in my size, I got on the wait list this year. Dolly in natural raffia.  I find they run a little small compared to my other Dollys and my other COs.  Likely the material.


----------



## ipudgybear

fmd914 said:


> Fumi - I love that combo!!  I have been restraining myself from buying that exact color!
> 
> It's been years since I've posted any of my new purchases but I'm vowing to do better. So I decided to start by posting this pair! After missing them two years ago in my size, I got on the wait list this year. Dolly in natural raffia.  I find they run a little small compared to my other Dollys and my other COs.  Likely the material.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1664380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1664390


Those are gorgeous on you! Congrats!  How's the wear on it? I haven't tried COs yet. I'm slowly branching out.


----------



## fumi

fmd914 said:


> Fumi - I love that combo!!  I have been restraining myself from buying that exact color!
> 
> It's been years since I've posted any of my new purchases but I'm vowing to do better. So I decided to start by posting this pair! After missing them two years ago in my size, I got on the wait list this year. Dolly in natural raffia.  I find they run a little small compared to my other Dollys and my other COs.  Likely the material.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1664380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1664390




Thank you fmd! 
I love your shoes. They are so cute! I'm glad that you finally got them!


----------



## Ilgin

The raffia Dollys are beautiful on you, *fmd914*! Congrats!


----------



## september1985

"the higher the heel, the better you feel"

wow! you ladies have beautiful shoes! 
Charlotte Olympia is my new found love  her shoes are well made with delicate details and despite the sky high platform -they are so comfy!

I'm excited to show you ladies my first pair! I got them at my favorite store, Nordstroms 

Charlotte Olympia. ISLA. green/coral


----------



## amusedcleo

label.hoe said:


> "the higher the heel, the better you feel"
> 
> wow! you ladies have beautiful shoes!
> Charlotte Olympia is my new found love  her shoes are well made with delicate details and despite the sky high platform -they are so comfy!
> 
> I'm excited to show you ladies my first pair! I got them at my favorite store, Nordstroms
> 
> Charlotte Olympia. ISLA. green/coral


 
Oh those are gorgeous!  Mod pics please


----------



## fumi

label.hoe said:


> "the higher the heel, the better you feel"
> 
> wow! you ladies have beautiful shoes!
> Charlotte Olympia is my new found love  her shoes are well made with delicate details and despite the sky high platform -they are so comfy!
> 
> I'm excited to show you ladies my first pair! I got them at my favorite store, Nordstroms
> 
> Charlotte Olympia. ISLA. green/coral



I love these!  please post mod pics!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

label.hoe said:


> "the higher the heel, the better you feel"
> 
> wow! you ladies have beautiful shoes!
> Charlotte Olympia is my new found love  her shoes are well made with delicate details and despite the sky high platform -they are so comfy!
> 
> I'm excited to show you ladies my first pair! I got them at my favorite store, Nordstroms
> 
> Charlotte Olympia. ISLA. green/coral







fumi said:


> I love these!  please post mod pics!



I concur!!! Mod pix pleaseeeee!


----------



## september1985

mod pics for Charlotte Olympia ISLA


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^


----------



## kett

Oh wow, they are both so pretty, label.hoe and fmd! Congrats.


----------



## fumi

label.hoe said:


> mod pics for Charlotte Olympia ISLA


----------



## september1985

thanks for the compliments! I'm very happy with my purchase


----------



## Ilgin

label.hoe said:


> "the higher the heel, the better you feel"
> 
> wow! you ladies have beautiful shoes!
> Charlotte Olympia is my new found love  her shoes are well made with delicate details and despite the sky high platform -they are so comfy!
> 
> I'm excited to show you ladies my first pair! I got them at my favorite store, Nordstroms
> 
> Charlotte Olympia. ISLA. green/coral


 


label.hoe said:


> mod pics for Charlotte Olympia ISLA


----------



## amusedcleo

fmd914 said:


> Fumi - I love that combo!! I have been restraining myself from buying that exact color!
> 
> It's been years since I've posted any of my new purchases but I'm vowing to do better. So I decided to start by posting this pair! After missing them two years ago in my size, I got on the wait list this year. Dolly in natural raffia. I find they run a little small compared to my other Dollys and my other COs. Likely the material.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1664380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1664390


 


label.hoe said:


> mod pics for Charlotte Olympia ISLA


 
Like everyone else here, I too am in total  with both pair!  You ladies look gorgeous in your new shoes


----------



## fmd914

ipudgybear said:


> Those are gorgeous on you! Congrats!  How's the wear on it? I haven't tried COs yet. I'm slowly branching out.



I found this pair to run a bit smaller than my other COs.  I went a half size up from my usual size - I was worried the raffia wouldn't stretch and my original size was a little too snug.




fumi said:


> Thank you fmd!
> I love your shoes. They are so cute! I'm glad that you finally got them!





Ilgin said:


> The raffia Dollys are beautiful on you, *fmd914*! Congrats!





kett said:


> Oh wow, they are both so pretty, label.hoe and fmd! Congrats.





amusedcleo said:


> Like everyone else here, I too am in total  with both pair!  You ladies look gorgeous in your new shoes




Thank you ladies so much!  I love them!!!

label hoe - those shoes are beyond fab!  Way to go for your first pair!!!!!!


----------



## WINGTJUN2

Wauww.. I just saw those (ISLA) in a magazine. But These are even prettier then thought. and they look great wth your skintone


----------



## september1985

WINGTJUN2 said:
			
		

> Wauww.. I just saw those (ISLA) in a magazine. But These are even prettier then thought. and they look great wth your skintone



Thanks! they r really comfortable


----------



## karolinec1

Does anyone know if any retailer in Canada carries Charlotte Olympia OTHER than The Room?  Rumour had it there was a boutique in Montreal and perhaps a boutique in Vancouver that carried COs.

Any Canadians care to chime in?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

karolinec1 said:


> Does anyone know if any retailer in Canada carries Charlotte Olympia OTHER than The Room?  Rumour had it there was a boutique in Montreal and perhaps a boutique in Vancouver that carried COs.
> 
> Any Canadians care to chime in?



I'm not aware of anywhere in montreal selling COs...
Where did you get that info from?
Cuz if there is one, I must have missed out big lol


----------



## karolinec1

I was at The Room on Saturday and speaking to one of the stylists. I asked if The Room was the only CO stockist in Canada, and he said he thought there was a boutique in Montreal called (what sounded like) Mona Moore or Mon Amour. (Let me tell you -googling"mon amour" produces some interesting results, so I thought asking fellow tpf'ers might be easier! LOL)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

karolinec1 said:


> I was at The Room on Saturday and speaking to one of the stylists. I asked if The Room was the only CO stockist in Canada, and he said he thought there was a boutique in Montreal called (what sounded like) Mona Moore or Mon Amour. (Let me tell you -googling"mon amour" produces some interesting results, so I thought asking fellow tpf'ers might be easier! LOL)



Yes... He *THOUGHT*....

Mona Moore was a great boutique but they have CLOSED DOWN for about a year and half... and even prior to this they NEVER carried COs...

Maybe he suggested that you go check them out, but even so, Mona Moore's style is very different. I would be absolutely flabbergasted if they would even attempt to order anything made by CO.

Mona Moore was at its core very "edgy-rock-hard-punk-goth-cool-grunge-dark-and-somber" is the best way for me to describe them and would never go for "girly-frilly-colorful" things...

Although at one point they did carry Lanvin shoes but I don't think they sold well cuz they got rid of the brand.

You can still check out their website for their US store. The staff at Mona Moore in Montreal did move to a different place but their fashion style remains the same. No COs as far as I know.


----------



## karolinec1

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yes... He *THOUGHT*....
> 
> Mona Moore was a great boutique but they have CLOSED DOWN for about a year and half... and even prior to this they NEVER carried COs...
> 
> Maybe he suggested that you go check them out, but even so, Mona Moore's style is very different. I would be absolutely flabbergasted if they would even attempt to order anything made by CO.
> 
> Mona Moore was at its core very "edgy-rock-hard-punk-goth-cool-grunge-dark-and-somber" is the best way for me to describe them and would never go for "girly-frilly-colorful" things...
> 
> Although at one point they did carry Lanvin shoes but I don't think they sold well cuz they got rid of the brand.
> 
> You can still check out their website for their US store. The staff at Mona Moore in Montreal did move to a different place but their fashion style remains the same. No COs as far as I know.


 
I knew you'd know, CEC!!! LOL  I googled Mona Moore, and I remember the place now...  I don't think I ever knew the name, but I recognize the picture of the store interior.  

I guess we're held hostage by The Room, or online.  Sigh.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

karolinec1 said:


> I knew you'd know, CEC!!! LOL  I googled Mona Moore, and I remember the place now...  I don't think I ever knew the name, but I recognize the picture of the store interior.
> 
> I guess we're held hostage by The Room, or online.  Sigh.



lol well there's also the states. NM, BG, NAP (and UK NAP), and Farfetch all carry CO 

Are you looking for a specific pair?


----------



## karolinec1

Matches and Luisaviaroma do too (and they're a little less expensive because they'll remove the VAT first).  I'm not looking for anything specific, just gritting my teeth at our 30% duties on shoes. I have a pair of Leaf Me Alones on "I'm thinking about it" at The Room, but I'm in love with a pair on NAP.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

karolinec1 said:


> Matches and Luisaviaroma do too (and they're a little less expensive because they'll remove the VAT first).  I'm not looking for anything specific, just gritting my teeth at our 30% duties on shoes. I have a pair of Leaf Me Alones on "I'm thinking about it" at The Room, but I'm in love with a pair on NAP.



The duty is included in the price at LVR and they have a 20% sale now for their top customers


----------



## karolinec1

CEC.LV4eva said:


> The duty is included in the price at LVR and they have a 20% sale now for their top customers


 
CEC - In case you're interested, the Room just started pre-sale...    I have a pair of Leaf Me Alones on hold.  The Dollys probably won't go on sale, but you may want to give David a call.....


----------



## phiphi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> The duty is included in the price at LVR and they have a 20% sale now for their top customers





karolinec1 said:


> CEC - In case you're interested, the Room just started pre-sale...    I have a pair of *Leaf Me Alones* on hold.  The Dollys probably won't go on sale, but you may want to give David a call.....



and they are amazing!!!


----------



## karolinec1

phiphi said:


> and they are amazing!!!


 
Yes, Ms Enabler!!! LOL


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

karolinec1 said:


> CEC - In case you're interested, the Room just started pre-sale...    I have a pair of Leaf Me Alones on hold.  The Dollys probably won't go on sale, but you may want to give David a call.....



thank you! 

Hope to see your reveal soon!


----------



## rito511

karolinec1 said:
			
		

> CEC - In case you're interested, the Room just started pre-sale...    I have a pair of Leaf Me Alones on hold.  The Dollys probably won't go on sale, but you may want to give David a call.....



Do you mind sharing their phone#? Thanks in advance


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rito511 said:


> Do you mind sharing their phone#? Thanks in advance



Toronto: 416.861.4491 and ask the operator to transfer you to The Room

Vancouver: 604.602.5325

Have fun shopping!


----------



## bebe1314

Does anyone know if The Room will do special order on shoes? I would like to get the Kitty flats but they don't have my size.


----------



## miacillan

Hello all,

I have read through the thread and most people said that Dolly run TTS or a tad big.  I am confused coz on net-a-porter, it says for the Dolly Suede in red or beige that "it runs small and take half a size bigger".  Same as myTheresa.com, it says for Dolly suede in black "Runs slightly small - we recommend trying one half size larger".

So, what size should I take from your experiences?  I am a size 39.5 in YSL Tribtoo80 pumps and Tribute 105 Sandals.  In CL and Chanel, I am a size 40 in most styles.  In terms of Charlotte Olympia shoes:
- I have CO in Ninivah (the gold/black one) in size 39.5: ok in size but sometimes I have heel slippage even though the length is just right.
- I have Dolores black satin quilted pumps (size 40): a tad bit big but comfy since they have the transparent plastic ankle straps so my shoes don't come off.  
- I also have CO in Greta style (Size 39.5), but it is a bit snug for me, esp. my 3rd toe a bit crooked coz it is a bit long.   Haven't worn them yet.  But then I tried wearing them with stockings, the feel is a bit better.
- I have CO in purple satin Penelope (Size 39.5), also snug for me, but a bit better than Greta. No heel slippage.  Again with stockings, they feel a bit more comfortable even if they are snug.

I also tried Kitty Flats before in Size 40, but they are way too large!!!  I think I am a size 39 or 39.5 in Kitty Flats.

So, my question is, how does Dolly toe box compared to all those CO styles above that I have?  Should I get 39.5 or 40?  Greta, Ninivah, Dolores and Dolly seems so similar in terms of the shape of the toe box, but then why I feel Dolores and Ninivah are bigger than Greta in terms of toe box because I can fit 39.5 in Dolores and Ninivah but not Greta?  So, is Dolly similar to Greta or Dolores/Ninivah?  Is snug feel normal for a new pair of CO heels, then they will stretch?  

I am so lost! LOL!  This lost soul needs some serious help. 

Please advise.  Need to order within today!  LOL!  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## fmd914

miacillan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have read through the thread and most people said that Dolly run TTS or a tad big.  I am confused coz on net-a-porter, it says for the Dolly Suede in red or beige that "it runs small and take half a size bigger".  Same as myTheresa.com, it says for Dolly suede in black "Runs slightly small - we recommend trying one half size larger".
> 
> So, what size should I take from your experiences?  I am a size 39.5 in YSL Tribtoo80 pumps and Tribute 105 Sandals.  In CL and Chanel, I am a size 40 in most styles.  In terms of Charlotte Olympia shoes:
> - I have CO in Ninivah (the gold/black one) in size 39.5: ok in size but sometimes I have heel slippage even though the length is just right.
> - I have Dolores black satin quilted pumps (size 40): a tad bit big but comfy since they have the transparent plastic ankle straps so my shoes don't come off.
> - I also have CO in Greta style (Size 39.5), but it is a bit snug for me, esp. my 3rd toe a bit crooked coz it is a bit long.   Haven't worn them yet.  But then I tried wearing them with stockings, the feel is a bit better.
> - I have CO in purple satin Penelope (Size 39.5), also snug for me, but a bit better than Greta. No heel slippage.  Again with stockings, they feel a bit more comfortable even if they are snug.
> 
> I also tried Kitty Flats before in Size 40, but they are way too large!!!  I think I am a size 39 or 39.5 in Kitty Flats.
> 
> So, my question is, how does Dolly toe box compared to all those CO styles above that I have?  Should I get 39.5 or 40?  Greta, Ninivah, Dolores and Dolly seems so similar in terms of the shape of the toe box, but then why I feel Dolores and Ninivah are bigger than Greta in terms of toe box because I can fit 39.5 in Dolores and Ninivah but not Greta?  So, is Dolly similar to Greta or Dolores/Ninivah?  Is snug feel normal for a new pair of CO heels, then they will stretch?
> 
> I am so lost! LOL!  This lost soul needs some serious help.
> 
> Please advise.  Need to order within today!  LOL!  Thanks so much in advance!



HI miacillin - Wow - first you have a great collection of COs!!!  I would love to see pics of all those beauties!

I am one of the people to find that for most Dolly's I need to go with my Tribtoo 80 size.  I think based on what you wrote I would go with the 39.5 as the suede will stretch a little.  I also have the Dolly in the raffia and I do find those run very small. I had to go to a full size up from my US size in those.  

Hope the pair you get works out for you!


----------



## karolinec1

bebe1314 said:


> Does anyone know if The Room will do special order on shoes? I would like to get the Kitty flats but they don't have my size.


 
I don't know if they'll do special orders, but I understand that they are expecting more sizes in (no specific timeframe).


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

miacillan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have read through the thread and most people said that Dolly run TTS or a tad big.  I am confused coz on net-a-porter, it says for the Dolly Suede in red or beige that "it runs small and take half a size bigger".  Same as myTheresa.com, it says for Dolly suede in black "Runs slightly small - we recommend trying one half size larger".
> 
> So, what size should I take from your experiences?  I am a size 39.5 in YSL Tribtoo80 pumps and Tribute 105 Sandals.  In CL and Chanel, I am a size 40 in most styles.  In terms of Charlotte Olympia shoes:
> - I have CO in Ninivah (the gold/black one) in size 39.5: ok in size but sometimes I have heel slippage even though the length is just right.
> - I have Dolores black satin quilted pumps (size 40): a tad bit big but comfy since they have the transparent plastic ankle straps so my shoes don't come off.
> - I also have CO in Greta style (Size 39.5), but it is a bit snug for me, esp. my 3rd toe a bit crooked coz it is a bit long.   Haven't worn them yet.  But then I tried wearing them with stockings, the feel is a bit better.
> - I have CO in purple satin Penelope (Size 39.5), also snug for me, but a bit better than Greta. No heel slippage.  Again with stockings, they feel a bit more comfortable even if they are snug.
> 
> I also tried Kitty Flats before in Size 40, but they are way too large!!!  I think I am a size 39 or 39.5 in Kitty Flats.
> 
> So, my question is, how does Dolly toe box compared to all those CO styles above that I have?  Should I get 39.5 or 40?  Greta, Ninivah, Dolores and Dolly seems so similar in terms of the shape of the toe box, but then why I feel Dolores and Ninivah are bigger than Greta in terms of toe box because I can fit 39.5 in Dolores and Ninivah but not Greta?  So, is Dolly similar to Greta or Dolores/Ninivah?  Is snug feel normal for a new pair of CO heels, then they will stretch?
> 
> I am so lost! LOL!  This lost soul needs some serious help.
> 
> Please advise.  Need to order within today!  LOL!  Thanks so much in advance!



Well it's pretty obvious that you are consistently a 39.5 in CO's shoes 

YSL is very TTS as well, so it's a good baseline to compare to COs. 

Good luck!


----------



## regeens

Hi Mia! I think 39.5 will work. I am 37 in Tribtoo & Tribute, 37.5 in most CLs and Chanels, 37 in most COs including Dolly. Happy shopping!



miacillan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have read through the thread and most people said that Dolly run TTS or a tad big.  I am confused coz on net-a-porter, it says for the Dolly Suede in red or beige that "it runs small and take half a size bigger".  Same as myTheresa.com, it says for Dolly suede in black "Runs slightly small - we recommend trying one half size larger".
> 
> So, what size should I take from your experiences?  I am a size 39.5 in YSL Tribtoo80 pumps and Tribute 105 Sandals.  In CL and Chanel, I am a size 40 in most styles.  In terms of Charlotte Olympia shoes:
> - I have CO in Ninivah (the gold/black one) in size 39.5: ok in size but sometimes I have heel slippage even though the length is just right.
> - I have Dolores black satin quilted pumps (size 40): a tad bit big but comfy since they have the transparent plastic ankle straps so my shoes don't come off.
> - I also have CO in Greta style (Size 39.5), but it is a bit snug for me, esp. my 3rd toe a bit crooked coz it is a bit long.   Haven't worn them yet.  But then I tried wearing them with stockings, the feel is a bit better.
> - I have CO in purple satin Penelope (Size 39.5), also snug for me, but a bit better than Greta. No heel slippage.  Again with stockings, they feel a bit more comfortable even if they are snug.
> 
> I also tried Kitty Flats before in Size 40, but they are way too large!!!  I think I am a size 39 or 39.5 in Kitty Flats.
> 
> So, my question is, how does Dolly toe box compared to all those CO styles above that I have?  Should I get 39.5 or 40?  Greta, Ninivah, Dolores and Dolly seems so similar in terms of the shape of the toe box, but then why I feel Dolores and Ninivah are bigger than Greta in terms of toe box because I can fit 39.5 in Dolores and Ninivah but not Greta?  So, is Dolly similar to Greta or Dolores/Ninivah?  Is snug feel normal for a new pair of CO heels, then they will stretch?
> 
> I am so lost! LOL!  This lost soul needs some serious help.
> 
> Please advise.  Need to order within today!  LOL!  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## miacillan

Ooooh!  Thanks so much *fmd914, CEC.LV4eva and regeens*!!!  I have ordered the 39.5 size!  Wish me luck that it will fit ok (not like Greta 39.5 which is so painful..LOL!)  When I receive it, I'll post my mini CO collection here.  Thanks again!

P.S.  Now all I need is a pair of black velvet Kitty flats in size 39 or 39.5!  London store didn't have my size when I was there last month.   Hope they will restock!!  Wish me luck!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

miacillan said:


> Ooooh!  Thanks so much *fmd914, CEC.LV4eva and regeens*!!!  I have ordered the 39.5 size!  Wish me luck that it will fit ok (not like Greta 39.5 which is so painful..LOL!)  When I receive it, I'll post my mini CO collection here.  Thanks again!
> 
> P.S.  Now all I need is a pair of black velvet Kitty flats in size 39 or 39.5!  London store didn't have my size when I was there last month.   Hope they will restock!!  Wish me luck!



would love to see your collection, it sounds amazing! Keep up posted


----------



## karolinec1

Has anyone been to the new NYC boutique yet??


----------



## mlemee

Received my new Charlotte Olympia Lucinda boots today from Moda Operandi. I pre-ordered them back in Feb!
I love how they add a polaroid for you to put on the box


----------



## xCHANELx

CO runs 1/2 big from TTS for me. I'm 37 in Tribtoo, Chanel and Louboutins but for CO, I'm a 36.5 in all pumps/sandals but 37.5 for booties. I have strange feet I guess



regeens said:


> Hi Mia! I think 39.5 will work. I am 37 in Tribtoo & Tribute, 37.5 in most CLs and Chanels, 37 in most COs including Dolly. Happy shopping!


----------



## xCHANELx

mlemee said:


> Received my new Charlotte Olympia Lucinda boots today from Moda Operandi. I pre-ordered them back in Feb!
> I love how they add a polaroid for you to put on the box




GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## anemonerose

Does anyone know when the sale season starts?


----------



## karolinec1

The Room at The Bay started their sale last weekend on COs.  There were only a handful of styles and sizes left when I was there last Saturday.  I bought the Leaf Me Alones (40% off!!) and they had the Polly Tigers in my size for $575 but I passed on them...

Nordstrom is currently in pre-sale mode:  She Sells Seashells, Dolly Raffia, Dolly Slingback, Ocean Drive, Isla, Paloma (blue), Serena and Miranda.  Their sale begins June 15th.  Luisaviaroma.com already started their CO sale online.

It seems that CLs and COs start both of their sales around the same time in the US, so I am keeping an eye out on NM.com, etc.

From the posts from last year around this time, it looks like CO boutiques started their sale @June 13th, so I would guess that it might be around the same time this year!  (I keep checking the CO website!)

Not sale, but Moda Operandi currently has the CO trunk show up for pre-order, if anyone is interested....


----------



## amd_tan

karolinec1 said:


> The Room at The Bay started their sale last weekend on COs.  There were only a handful of styles and sizes left when I was there last Saturday.  I bought the Leaf Me Alones (40% off!!) and they had the Polly Tigers in my size for $575 but I passed on them...
> 
> Nordstrom is currently in pre-sale mode:  She Sells Seashells, Dolly Raffia, Dolly Slingback, Ocean Drive, Isla, Paloma (blue), Serena and Miranda.  Their sale begins June 15th.  Luisaviaroma.com already started their CO sale online.
> 
> It seems that CLs and COs start both of their sales around the same time in the US, so I am keeping an eye out on NM.com, etc.
> 
> From the posts from last year around this time, it looks like CO boutiques started their sale @June 13th, so I would guess that it might be around the same time this year!  (I keep checking the CO website!)
> 
> Not sale, but Moda Operandi currently has the CO trunk show up for pre-order, if anyone is interested....



Thank you so much for the information!!
Please could you PM me a contact for Nordies?

Thanks xoxo


----------



## Ashire

Want to share this! It's my first Charlotte O.  Meow! ^_^

More shoes at Charlotte Olympia event here! 
http://amaku-shizuka.blogspot.sg/2012/03/charlotte-olympia-ss12-on-peddar_30.html


----------



## dchildaries

Does anyone know where I can get the black cat flat?!!!
all of sudden, I am obsessed!!!!! TIA!!!!


----------



## karolinec1

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...8&itemId=prod147080038&parentId=&cmCat=search

The CO website also generally carries it, but is currently out of stock.  The Room at The Bay in Toronto only has 2 sizes in stock right now: 40 & 41.


----------



## dchildaries

karolinec1 said:
			
		

> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dolympia%252Bcat%2526_requestid%253D26236&eItemId=prod147080038&itemId=prod147080038&parentId=&cmCat=search
> 
> The CO website also generally carries it, but is currently out of stock.  The Room at The Bay in Toronto only has 2 sizes in stock right now: 40 & 41.



Yeah, but nm only has pink.   The black picture confuses me too.  And my size is size 7


----------



## karolinec1

dchildaries said:


> Yeah, but nm only has pink. The black picture confuses me too. And my size is size 7


 
They have black.  It just happens to not be in your size.    If you choose 36.5, you'll see that black is available.


----------



## dchildaries

karolinec1 said:
			
		

> They have black.  It just happens to not be in your size.    If you choose 36.5, you'll see that black is available.



Oh I didn't check 36.5.  I am actually 36.5 or 37.  Do you happen to know kitty flat runs smaller or tts?


----------



## Ashire

i did not get to try the kitty flats before i bought them as I preordered them. So i figured i order a 37, and if it is too tight, i can get them stretch, and that's what I usually do. I prefer to get tighter shoes as sometimes they expand over time.

I am a val and chanel 37.5 and a miu miu 37 just in case.

Ps:I also saw the kitty flats on forward forward by eylse walker, but sold out too. but i think you can preorder them on Moda operandi charlotte o's trunk show. you better hurry!!!


----------



## miacillan

Hi again!   For those of you who own Kitty flats, does it run the same size as Dolly pumps?  So, if I am a size 39.5 for Dolly pumps, should I get the same size 39.5 for my Kitty flats?  Appreciate all your help again! 

P.S. I have tried Kitty flats in red color in London store, but it is a size 40 and way too big with space where I can put my 2nd finger at the end of my heels, seems bigger than the pumps in the same size 40?  But I am not sure.  So that's why I am thinking whether size 39 or 39.5 is correct.  LOL!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ashire said:


> Want to share this! It's my first Charlotte O.  Meow! ^_^
> 
> More shoes at Charlotte Olympia event here!
> http://amaku-shizuka.blogspot.sg/2012/03/charlotte-olympia-ss12-on-peddar_30.html



super cute, congrats


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw this leopard print pump at Nordstrom rack Potomac mills this afternoon for $249, size 39

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Charlotte-Olympia-Leopard-Print-Platform-Pump-Pumps/prod134590079/


----------



## miacillan

Since nobody replied, I have ordered size 39.5 Kitty Flats, same size as my Dolly.  However, 39.5 is small in terms of length (just fit without any allowance and my 2nd toe hits the tip of the shoes).  Now size 40 is sold out so I can't exchange for a larger size.  

I wonder why the size 40 red kitty flats I tried in London Charlotte Olympia store were so big with 1 finger allowance!! They were definitely size 40 and that is why I didn't order size 40 for this black pair of Kitty flats!  Grrrrr!!!

Anyway, end of rant.  My question now is, will 39.5 stretch in the long run or should I just return them?  Will socks-trick help by wearing socks with the flats around the house to stretch them?  Any advice will be appreciated as I have to return them within 5 days.

Thanks again!



miacillan said:


> Hi again!   For those of you who own Kitty flats, does it run the same size as Dolly pumps?  So, if I am a size 39.5 for Dolly pumps, should I get the same size 39.5 for my Kitty flats?  Appreciate all your help again!
> 
> P.S. I have tried Kitty flats in red color in London store, but it is a size 40 and way too big with space where I can put my 2nd finger at the end of my heels, seems bigger than the pumps in the same size 40?  But I am not sure.  So that's why I am thinking whether size 39 or 39.5 is correct.  LOL!


----------



## Ashire

miacillan said:


> Since nobody replied, I have ordered size 39.5 Kitty Flats, same size as my Dolly.  However, 39.5 is small in terms of length (just fit without any allowance and my 2nd toe hits the tip of the shoes).  Now size 40 is sold out so I can't exchange for a larger size.
> 
> I wonder why the size 40 red kitty flats I tried in London Charlotte Olympia store were so big with 1 finger allowance!! They were definitely size 40 and that is why I didn't order size 40 for this black pair of Kitty flats!  Grrrrr!!!
> 
> Anyway, end of rant.  My question now is, will 39.5 stretch in the long run or should I just return them?  Will socks-trick help by wearing socks with the flats around the house to stretch them?  Any advice will be appreciated as I have to return them within 5 days.
> 
> Thanks again!



I am not sure if they will stretch, but chances are lightly. If you don't wear them too often, they probably won't. I just got mine, so i can't tell. if 39.5 is too tight, try bringing it to the cobbler, i think they can stretch the shoe a little for you  bon chance!!


----------



## rito511

One of them will be my first CO  Im still debating which color is nicer on me. Black fits perfectly while natural is kinda loose. Please help me decide. Thanks ladies


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rito511 said:


> One of them will be my first CO  Im still debating which color is nicer on me. Black fits perfectly while natural is kinda loose. Please help me decide. Thanks ladies
> 
> View attachment 1756749



always black for me


----------



## camellia13

Hi Ladies,
I am dying over all your beautiful shoes!

Does anyone know where I can get the Kitty Flats in Black velvet in the UK/EU other than moda operandi?

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## fmd914

rito511 said:


> One of them will be my first CO  Im still debating which color is nicer on me. Black fits perfectly while natural is kinda loose. Please help me decide. Thanks ladies
> 
> View attachment 1756749



Hello my friend!!!! The black raffia hands down for you!!!  I do love the natural but the darker shade looks so good!  Congrats on finding them in your size.  Off to call my SA!!!


----------



## rito511

CEC.LV4eva said:


> always black for me


 


fmd914 said:


> Hello my friend!!!! The black raffia hands down for you!!! I do love the natural but the darker shade looks so good! Congrats on finding them in your size. Off to call my SA!!!


 
Thanks ladies  I guess black is the winner then.

fmd914 Yess please call your SA now since they are on sale and we can be Dolly twins. Thanks for fun chit chat


----------



## fumi

Ashire said:


> Want to share this! It's my first Charlotte O.  Meow! ^_^
> 
> More shoes at Charlotte Olympia event here!
> http://amaku-shizuka.blogspot.sg/2012/03/charlotte-olympia-ss12-on-peddar_30.html



Adorable!


----------



## jeshika

camellia13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am dying over all your beautiful shoes!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get the Kitty Flats in Black velvet in the UK/EU other than moda operandi?
> 
> Many Thanks in advance




NAP US has it back in stock, so maybe NAP UK might too?


----------



## foxyqt

Hi All!

I'm on the hunt for these Charlotte Olympia Daryl 'Shell' Shoes in *Green* (size 36).. I looked EVERYWHERE online but could not find them..

Can anyone please help me locate them :help: are there any stores or helpful SAs I could contact to ask if they have them in stock? I'd be very grateful!


----------



## karolinec1

For anyone in Canada interested, The Room at the Bay on Queen St. has done their second cut.  They have Tiger Pollys and Leopard Pollys in sizes 39 and 40 for $354, and the Leaf Me Alones in 35 and 40 for $555. Green Beverleys in 37 are $405.  There is also a pair of leopard Gretas in 38 and navy Pomelinas - sorry can't recall the prices, I just recall them being crazy discounts!!


----------



## dchildaries

I dont understand why, but the cat capris originally was $485 on matchesfashion, but exactly the same one is $845 on NM!  Even tho NM is on sale, but it is still more expensive than the original price on matchesfahsion.  I WANT THE SHOE, BUT I CANT JUSTIFY TO PAY FOR THAT MUCH MARK UP! argh


----------



## karolinec1

I don't think it's pure markup.  Matches subtracts VAT when you indicate that you are outside the EU.  That's @20% alone.  Not sure what country you're in, but I know in Canada, while they may subtract VAT leaving the EU, Canada charges @33% tax upon import.... which means it comes out about even in the end.


----------



## barbapapa

karolinec1 said:


> For anyone in Canada interested, The Room at the Bay on Queen St. has done their second cut. They have Tiger Pollys and Leopard Pollys in sizes 39 and 40 for $354, and the Leaf Me Alones in 35 and 40 for $555. Green Beverleys in 37 are $405. There is also a pair of leopard Gretas in 38 and navy Pomelinas - sorry can't recall the prices, I just recall them being crazy discounts!!


 
hi! do they have the kitty flats in sz 37.5?


----------



## karolinec1

barbapapa said:


> hi! do they have the kitty flats in sz 37.5?


 
Only 40 and 41.


----------



## september1985

Nordstrom is having an awesome sale on Charlotte Olympia! I purchased a pair in may and was able to get the difference back from the sale price!


----------



## dchildaries

label.hoe said:
			
		

> Nordstrom is having an awesome sale on Charlotte Olympia! I purchased a pair in may and was able to get the difference back from the sale price!



Do you know how much was the discount? Thanks


----------



## september1985

dchildaries said:
			
		

> Do you know how much was the discount? Thanks



I've uploaded some pics but you may have to call around for size since the selection will be different in each store.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

hi ladies,
loving the leopard with red platform @ luisaviaroma...

dolly pumps

never tried her shoes..

if i usually wear 38.5 in louboutin, wud i be the same in charlotte olympia shoes?are the comfy?


----------



## karolinec1

I've found CO to be true to your US size.  I'm usually a US 7.  I can wear anywhere from a 36.5 to a 38.5 in Louboutin, but I'm consistently a 37 in CO.  (MY CL TTS is 37.5 because I have wide feet.)

I just bought the Lorelei, which is 6" (@150mm) with a 1 1/2" (@35mm) platform, and I could never do that height in CLs, platform or no platform.  The COs' pitch makes them so much more comfy!!!

Hope that helps?


----------



## ericanjensen

ilovecocohanel said:


> hi ladies,
> loving the leopard with red platform @ luisaviaroma...
> 
> dolly pumps
> 
> never tried her shoes..
> 
> if i usually wear 38.5 in louboutin, wud i be the same in charlotte olympia shoes?are the comfy?



It depends on the style.  I had some beautiful ankle wrap heels but sold them because they were horrible to wear.  I do have some sandals that are pretty comfy though


----------



## legendofzelda

I'm seriously leaning towards those Isla...


----------



## foxyqt

Can someone please share with me some emails of their fav SA's or someone I could contact to locate these shoes  help! TIA



foxyqt said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm on the hunt for these Charlotte Olympia Daryl 'Shell' Shoes in *Green* (size 36).. I looked EVERYWHERE online but could not find them..
> 
> Can anyone please help me locate them :help: are there any stores or helpful SAs I could contact to ask if they have them in stock? I'd be very grateful!


----------



## candi_s

hi ladies, how does the Dolores run in size?

I am eyeing the leopard print pair and am normally a 36.5 in most brands.. but 37 in Louboutins..

There is only 37.5 left... so wondering if that will be too big for me, or with the ankle strap it won't make a difference if I put some soles in the COs??

TIA =)


----------



## karolinec1

I generally wear 37.5 in CLs and my Delores are 37 and fit perfectly. I could probably do a 37.5 with a half insole because of the strap, but I think a full size up may be too much. Anyone else have thought on this?


----------



## gymangel812

my first COs!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

gymangel812 said:


> my first COs!



Congrats!!! I love them! They're the only COs that I liked this season but my size was sold out right away! You're so lucky to have gotten them on sale too now! Theyre gorgeous!!!


----------



## rito511

gymangel812 said:


> my first COs!


 
Yummy!!!!


----------



## legendofzelda

gymangel812 said:


> my first COs!


Wow! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## amd_tan

Hi Ladies, should I stick to my TTS for the Kitty Flats? Or should I go up a half size? TIA! xoxo


----------



## amd_tan

gymangel812 said:


> my first COs!



OMG I really wanted these!!! They are sooo gorgeous! CONGRATS!! 
I wasn't a huge fan of the fairytale pythons and I prefer these in such a bright fun colour!! 
Do they run TTS?
And does the first pic show the color quite accurately in person? 
Enjoy them hun xoxo


----------



## indi3r4

gymangel812 said:


> my first COs!



I've been wanting this for awhile as well and my size sold out immediately plus with python restriction in CA, it's almost impossible to get anyway.

But, now I'm waiting for my first (2) pairs of CO.. the black raffia dolly from NM sale and the leopard dolores from BG that finally shipped!


----------



## gymangel812

amd_tan said:


> OMG I really wanted these!!! They are sooo gorgeous! CONGRATS!!
> I wasn't a huge fan of the fairytale pythons and I prefer these in such a bright fun colour!!
> Do they run TTS?
> And does the first pic show the color quite accurately in person?
> Enjoy them hun xoxo


thanks! they were running slightly big. i got them in my CL tts and they're a touch big but the other size wasn't available (i'm not 100% sure i could have sized down anyways). yes the color is pretty accurate, maybe a touch brighter in pics.


----------



## karolinec1

gymangel812 said:


> my first COs!


 
Congratulations!!  These are to die for gorgeous!


----------



## september1985

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> my first COs!



congratulations they are beautiful


----------



## dbeth

Anyone interested in the Isla? I'll be returning a size 39.5 back to Nordstrom tomorrow. They are $639 on sale--40% off retail. Pm me if interested & I can put them on hold for you.


----------



## dbeth

^ As for sizing, these run maybe just a little big. The 39 would have also fit me.


----------



## indi3r4

dbeth said:


> Anyone interested in the Isla? I'll be returning a size 39.5 back to Nordstrom tomorrow. They are $639 on sale--40% off retail. Pm me if interested & I can put them on hold for you.



they're such fun summer shoe and looks great on you, D!


----------



## miacillan

*gymangel812*, gorgeous!!!  Congrats on your 1st COs!  I am totally hooked after buying my first pair (now I have 8), so I am sure this won't be your last pair. Hehe!  Enjoy them in good health!


gymangel812 said:


> my first COs!



Hey *ilovecocohanel*, I have this leopard red platform dolly's.  I am size 40 in most CLs.  For COs, I am 39.5 in all the heeled pumps, and size 40 in the flats.  COs in general run a bit larger than CLs.  COs run like YSL from my experience.  But I am relatively a newbie, just speaking from my experience. HTH! 


ilovecocohanel said:


> hi ladies,
> loving the leopard with red platform @ luisaviaroma...
> 
> dolly pumps
> 
> never tried her shoes..
> 
> if i usually wear 38.5 in louboutin, wud i be the same in charlotte olympia shoes?are the comfy?



Hi *amd_tan*, Kitty flats, I find, run smaller than the pumps.  I am 39.5 in the CO pumps, but I can't wear 39.5 for Kitty flats or other CO flats.  Too small so I am a size 40 for the CO Kitty flats.  HTH!  (Still searching for my size 40 for kitty flats...)


amd_tan said:


> Hi Ladies, should I stick to my TTS for the Kitty Flats? Or should I go up a half size? TIA! xoxo


----------



## foxyqt

foxyqt said:


> Can someone please share with me some emails of their fav SA's or someone I could contact to locate these shoes  help! TIA


 

:help: Please help! I'm trying to find a pair for my friend's birthday. Thanks in advance


----------



## dbeth

indi3r4 said:


> they're such fun summer shoe and looks great on you, D!



Thanks indi! They are really cute, but there's something about it I don't like---can't figure it out. Not worth almost $700 if I feel that way!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dbeth said:


> Anyone interested in the Isla? I'll be returning a size 39.5 back to Nordstrom tomorrow. They are $639 on sale--40% off retail. Pm me if interested & I can put them on hold for you.



Ohhh they're so cute on you dbeth! What is it about them that you don't like?


----------



## dbeth

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ohhh they're so cute on you dbeth! What is it about them that you don't like?



I'm not sure. They are really cute & comfortable----it might be the ankle strap, which I'm not to fond of.  It's just one of those shoes that I like but don't LOVE enough to keep them for the price.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dbeth said:


> I'm not sure. They are really cute & comfortable----it might be the ankle strap, which I'm not to fond of.  It's just one of those shoes that I like but don't LOVE enough to keep them for the price.



yeah, I know what you mean. I used to be an ankle strap girl, but now that most of my shoes aren't anymore, it's hard to go back to them lol. Hopefully another pair will come along that you will love! CO's are super comfy


----------



## fmd914

gymangel812 said:


> my first COs!




gym - they are gorgeous on you!  I have them too!  I pre-ordered, felt guilty, cancelled them and then rebought!  HOpe you love them!  They look great!


----------



## fmd914

dbeth said:


> Anyone interested in the Isla? I'll be returning a size 39.5 back to Nordstrom tomorrow. They are $639 on sale--40% off retail. Pm me if interested & I can put them on hold for you.



Dbeth - these are so pretty on you!!!  They seem to work with what I think of as your "style"!  But I understand - if it's not overwhelming love - send them back!  I'm trying to follow that rule myself!!!!!


----------



## fmd914

foxyqt said:


> :help: Please help! I'm trying to find a pair for my friend's birthday. Thanks in advance



foxy - I only ever saw these on one website this spring and that was months ago.  I can't remember which one (I think one of the smaller european websites - definitely not one of the big US department stores).  I tried looking now, but came up empty.  You may want to contact Charlotte Olympia.  They have been helpful before letting me know which stores stocked certain styles/color combos.

Good luck!


----------



## dbeth

fmd914 said:


> Dbeth - these are so pretty on you!!!  They seem to work with what I think of as your "style"!  But I understand - if it's not overwhelming love - send them back!  I'm trying to follow that rule myself!!!!!



Thanks fmd! Yeah, when you are a shoe lover you have to rid of the ones you only 'like', otherwise you will never end up wearing half of your shoes!


----------



## foxyqt

fmd914 said:


> foxy - I only ever saw these on one website this spring and that was months ago. I can't remember which one (I think one of the smaller european websites - definitely not one of the big US department stores). I tried looking now, but came up empty. You may want to contact Charlotte Olympia. They have been helpful before letting me know which stores stocked certain styles/color combos.
> 
> Good luck!


 

Thank you so much for the reply. I have emailed Charlotte Olympia customer services but unfortunately I never got any feedback. Maybe I should send another email or give them a call instead


----------



## Speedah

How do the CO Priscillas fit? I'm normally a 40-40.5 in Louboutins, would a 40 in them work for me?

I feel like I'm cheating on Msr. Louboutin but CO has definitely caught me attention!


----------



## fmd914

Speedah said:


> How do the CO Priscillas fit? I'm normally a 40-40.5 in Louboutins, would a 40 in them work for me?
> 
> I feel like I'm cheating on Msr. Louboutin but CO has definitely caught me attention!




Hey Speedah  - long time no see.  The Priscillas run for me like most of the COs.  I think the 40 would work just fine for you.  COs do not run as small as CL (especially the older CLs).  Good luck!


----------



## Speedah

Thanks fmd!!!

If they're as comfortable as I've been hearing, it could be the start of another expensive relationship. lol


----------



## mikeyta

I just got first pair of CO, flat ballerina. hope it will be comfy.


----------



## Speedah

My Priscillas are on the way!!!


----------



## queentalisha

hi guys, i need help looking for the velvet kity flats in black, size 37.5. it was sold out everywhere online. thank you!


----------



## karolinec1

Not sure what country you're in, but you can set yourself up for "back in stock" alerts on NAP and mytheresa.  That's what I did, and I got a pair from NAP.  (I also bought them in the fuschia suede at the Room  in Toronto, and they might be getting them in black, but I don't know if it will be suede or velvet.)


----------



## bagsforme

Have the Priscilla's gone to second cut yet?  
I've been eyeing the coral, tan, pink striped ones.


----------



## karolinec1

bagsforme said:


> Have the Priscilla's gone to second cut yet?
> I've been eyeing the coral, tan, pink striped ones.


 
I believe so.  They're now 50% on the CO site.  And I believe yesterday was her big ballroom sale in London.


----------



## minhasa

What do you guys think about the Dolly in raffia (black)?  It's on sale but I've never seen it, and I normally think raffia looks better in lighter colours...


----------



## minhasa

Pic for reference


----------



## oatmella

minhasa said:


> Pic for reference
> 
> View attachment 1788544



I think the texture looks very cool.  
This may be a dumb question, but is it hard to walk in Dollys?


----------



## bougainvillier

WOW very tasty shoes ladies!!! Congrats to all!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats!!! I love them! They're the only COs that I liked this season but my size was sold out right away! You're so lucky to have gotten them on sale too now! Theyre gorgeous!!!



Hey my shoe twin! Are you still interested in these pink python priscilla (hope it's the right name?)? I found a pair of 36 on sale and I think I might need a 35/35.5 in these. Let me know if you want the SA information.


----------



## rito511

oatmella said:


> I think the texture looks very cool.
> This may be a dumb question, but is it hard to walk in Dollys?


 
I own Dolly Raffia and love them. They look so high but they are comfortable. 

I cant wait for my CO Polkadot Kabuki to arrive.... Monday it is


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Hey my shoe twin! Are you still interested in these pink python priscilla (hope it's the right name?)? I found a pair of 36 on sale and I think I might need a 35/35.5 in these. Let me know if you want the SA information.



Thanks, but I need the same size as you 35.5


----------



## ochie

Bougainviller- are the python priscillae on sale?


----------



## bougainvillier

ochie said:


> Bougainviller- are the python priscillae on sale?



Yes Yes they are. I don't know their full price but it's $1000 yday with NM. Not sure they are gonna have a second cut or not..


----------



## ilovecocohanel

CO Red Suede Dolly Pump.. so comfortable..love it..

sorry for the BB photo


----------



## calisurf

Someone was looking for black kitty flats.  My SA from NMSF just sent these pictures from their new shipment.  Let me know if you need his info...

Happy Kitty!


----------



## Ishino

ilovecocohanel said:
			
		

> CO Red Suede Dolly Pump.. so comfortable..love it..
> 
> sorry for the BB photo



Gorgeous!


----------



## jacqualyn2

Anyone know of charlotte olympias can be found anywhere in aus??? Melb??


----------



## fumi

ilovecocohanel said:


> CO Red Suede Dolly Pump.. so comfortable..love it..
> 
> sorry for the BB photo



Very pretty!


----------



## oatmella

calisurf said:


> Someone was looking for black kitty flats.  My SA from NMSF just sent these pictures from their new shipment.  Let me know if you need his info...
> 
> Happy Kitty!



The kitty flats are so cute!!  I haven't seen the green ones before.


----------



## rito511

My second pair of CO... Love polkadots and white platform


----------



## rito511

calisurf said:


> Someone was looking for black kitty flats. My SA from NMSF just sent these pictures from their new shipment. Let me know if you need his info...
> 
> Happy Kitty!


 
These are cuteeeeee


----------



## fumi

rito511 said:


> My second pair of CO... Love polkadots and white platform



I love the polka dots!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rito511 said:


> My second pair of CO... Love polkadots and white platform



so cute, congrats


----------



## jacqualyn2

cc*chic said:


> I finally got this when the website restocked
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643187


 
hi i was just wondering if you got ur usual size or did u size up/down??
im from australia and im after these babies and cannot try them on in person..
thank you x


----------



## saira1214

I want the flats with the lips. I forget the style name. Does anyone have these? I've never purchase CO shoes. How does the sizing run TTS? Thanks!


----------



## cc*chic

jacqualyn2 said:


> hi i was just wondering if you got ur usual size or did u size up/down??
> im from australia and im after these babies and cannot try them on in person..
> thank you x


Hi. TTS for me. For reference, I am a size 37 in most shoes brands.

HTH


----------



## jacqualyn2

cc*chic said:


> Hi. TTS for me. For reference, I am a size 37 in most shoes brands.
> 
> HTH


 
thank u so much for ur reply!!


----------



## jacqualyn2

anyone after kitty flats..i got an email from matches fashion saying they received them in a navy blue..just wondering is 545pounds is steep for them? here is a pic they sent me for anyone wondering


----------



## mikeyta

jacqualyn2 said:


> anyone after kitty flats..i got an email from matches fashion saying they received them in a navy blue..just wondering is 545pounds is steep for them? here is a pic they sent me for anyone wondering


 I got the same pair with my true size 35, it is very to true size and very comfy.


----------



## mikeyta

saira1214 said:


> I want the flats with the lips. I forget the style name. Does anyone have these? I've never purchase CO shoes. How does the sizing run TTS? Thanks!


 the shoes have the name bisous, I will get by tomorrow, my size 35
website.


----------



## saira1214

mikeyta said:


> the shoes have the name bisous, I will get by tomorrow, my size 35
> website.


 Let me know when you receive them. I would love to hear your review! Thanks!


----------



## hadjiantonis

i bought a pair of co's from ebay and i believe they are fake. what do you think? pls help me


----------



## Ilgin

hadjiantonis said:


> i bought a pair of co's from ebay and i believe they are fake. what do you think? pls help me



They are fake.


----------



## bagsforme

Yes, absolutely fake.


----------



## oatmella

jacqualyn2 said:


> anyone after kitty flats..i got an email from matches fashion saying they received them in a navy blue..just wondering is 545pounds is steep for them? here is a pic they sent me for anyone wondering



Love these in navy blue!  The price seems a bit steep though - they are 465 pounds on the Charlotte Olympia website.


----------



## mikeyta

saira1214 said:


> Let me know when you receive them. I would love to hear your review! Thanks!


as a promise to you, here my two CO , the red bisous just received today. 
they are very comfortable to wear. I love these more than chanel.


----------



## kett

Sooooooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## fumi

mikeyta said:


> as a promise to you, here my two CO , the red bisous just received today.
> they are very comfortable to wear. I love these more than chanel.



Love them both!


----------



## saira1214

mikeyta said:
			
		

> as a promise to you, here my two CO , the red bisous just received today.
> they are very comfortable to wear. I love these more than chanel.



Soooo cute!! How's the fit? Comfy??


----------



## mikeyta

saira1214 said:


> Soooo cute!! How's the fit? Comfy??


 very comfy, and very light, run true size


----------



## oatmella

mikeyta said:


> as a promise to you, here my two CO , the red bisous just received today.
> they are very comfortable to wear. I love these more than chanel.



Love both of these pairs!!  
I have recently discovered CO and I love the Dolly pumps and the kitty flats.  I think I am too late - but I'm wondering if anyone knows if the black capri cat espadrille flats are available anywhere in a size 37?
The navy kitty flats look super cute too.


----------



## oatmella

Wondering if anyone could help me with sizing on the velvet kitty flats? .  I generally wear a size 37 - I just got the Dolly black suede pumps in size 37.  I have heard that they run tts, but also some say they run 1/2 a size small?  I don't have a wide foot if that is a factor.  
Thanks so much!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Was gng out
Charlotte or mcqueen?

Wore CO's instead.. Thought it elongated my legs 
The black mcqueens were lovely too but I felt cut my height


----------



## minhasa

Okay, well I got the Dolly coral Slingbacks and while they are gorgeous, one is a slightly different colour from the other, I have contacted the store because I was wondering whether they had other pairs, she said that the heel was not out in the sun and that the other pairs also had slight colour differences and that was the nature if the shoe. Should I go to a cobbler to see if they could dye it?


----------



## karolinec1

Ladies in Toronto!!  I walked past Davids on Bloor last night, and they will now be carrying CO's!!!  There was a Glitter Dolly in the window, as well as a black velvet Dolly.  Not sure what else they have, but I'm thrilled that someone else is FINALLY carrying CO in Toronto!


----------



## karolinec1

karolinec1 said:


> Ladies in Toronto!!  I walked past Davids on Bloor last night, and they will now be carrying CO's!!!  There was a Glitter Dolly in the window, as well as a black velvet Dolly.  Not sure what else they have, but I'm thrilled that someone else is FINALLY carrying CO in Toronto!


Sorry - Glitter Priscilla, not Dolly.  Also Slingback Dolly and Paloma!


----------



## insane-maryjane

Can anyone advise on Kitty flat sizing? TTS? Small? I have a wider foot but go between a 37 to 37.5. TIA!!!


----------



## miacillan

I am not an expert but just speaking from my experience.  I have Dolly pumps and also tried kitty flats.  I am a size 39.5 for Dolly pumps (TTS), but I can't fit in a 39.5 Kitty Flats.  I need a size 40 for the Kitty Flats.  Same as Bisoux flats.

My feet are normal, not too wide nor narrow, but my toes are long.  

So, I would say for CO, pumps-wise it is TTS.  But flats-wise, go half size larger than your CO pumps size.  HTH!!!



oatmella said:


> Wondering if anyone could help me with sizing on the velvet kitty flats? .  I generally wear a size 37 - I just got the Dolly black suede pumps in size 37.  I have heard that they run tts, but also some say they run 1/2 a size small?  I don't have a wide foot if that is a factor.
> Thanks so much!





insane-maryjane said:


> Can anyone advise on Kitty flat sizing? TTS? Small? I have a wider foot but go between a 37 to 37.5. TIA!!!


----------



## karolinec1

insane-maryjane said:


> Can anyone advise on Kitty flat sizing? TTS? Small? I have a wider foot but go between a 37 to 37.5. TIA!!!


 
I agree with Mia.  My Pollys, Priscillas, Delores, Loreleis, etc are all 37, but I had to go up to a 37.5 for my kitty flats, and I have wider feet as well.


----------



## fumi

ilovecocohanel said:


> Was gng out
> Charlotte or mcqueen?
> 
> Wore CO's instead.. Thought it elongated my legs
> The black mcqueens were lovely too but I felt cut my height



So hot!




minhasa said:


> Okay, well I got the Dolly coral Slingbacks and while they are gorgeous, one is a slightly different colour from the other, I have contacted the store because I was wondering whether they had other pairs, she said that the heel was not out in the sun and that the other pairs also had slight colour differences and that was the nature if the shoe. Should I go to a cobbler to see if they could dye it?
> 
> View attachment 1807421
> 
> 
> View attachment 1807422



I think for the price you pay for designer shoes, they should look perfect. I would get them exchanged for a better pair.


----------



## Ishino

ilovecocohanel said:
			
		

> CO Red Suede Dolly Pump.. so comfortable..love it..
> 
> sorry for the BB photo



Nice! Can I ask if they are true to size or need to go 1/2 size up? Thx


----------



## Ishino

jacqualyn2 said:
			
		

> Anyone know of charlotte olympias can be found anywhere in aus??? Melb??



Try jeanbrown on QLD


----------



## ColdSteel

My mom's COs. The last pair at NM SF!






why oh why do we have to be two sizes apart?!


----------



## rhinabi

oatmella said:
			
		

> Wondering if anyone could help me with sizing on the velvet kitty flats? .  I generally wear a size 37 - I just got the Dolly black suede pumps in size 37.  I have heard that they run tts, but also some say they run 1/2 a size small?  I don't have a wide foot if that is a factor.
> Thanks so much!



I have size 6.5/7 feet and the 37 kitty flats are perfect for me!


----------



## oatmella

rhinabi said:


> I have size 6.5/7 feet and the 37 kitty flats are perfect for me!



Thanks for the sizing help!  Do you happen to have the Dolly pump as well - if so, what size do you wear in those?


----------



## oatmella

Black Kitty flats available!!  

size 36.5:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314018

size 36:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Charl...ements%3D&eItemId=prod147080038&cmCat=product


----------



## jacqualyn2

oatmella said:
			
		

> Black Kitty flats available!!
> 
> size 36.5:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314018
> 
> size 36:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Charlotte-Olympia-Kitty-Cat-Embroidered-Suede-Slipper-Shoes/prod147080038_cat39950744__/?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat39950744%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod147080038&cmCat=product



On to it now lol
I wondee why nm only has one size..i wonder if its a return


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ColdSteel said:


> My mom's COs. The last pair at NM SF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why oh why do we have to be two sizes apart?!



soooo cute! i love how you paired them with the colored tights! so refreshing


----------



## marcheej

hi ladies. Just started noticing this brand. I saw a lot of gorgeous styles on this thread. just wanted to ask if they are comfortable? Say compared to tributes or tribtoos?


----------



## oatmella

marcheej said:


> hi ladies. Just started noticing this brand. I saw a lot of gorgeous styles on this thread. just wanted to ask if they are comfortable? Say compared to tributes or tribtoos?



I don't have tributes/tribtoos - but I would say they are very comfortable and wonderfully balanced!  The quality is amazing.


----------



## oatmella

Bisoux flats just arrived today - they are lovely and so fun.  These run tts on me if not just a tiny bit bigger than I expected - they are not narrow.


----------



## saira1214

oatmella said:


> Bisoux flats just arrived today - they are lovely and so fun. These run tts on me if not just a tiny bit bigger than I expected - they are not narrow.


 What color combo did you get? Can you post pics? I'm waiting for these to go on sale, although they probably never will. One can hope.


----------



## oatmella

saira1214 said:


> What color combo did you get? Can you post pics? I'm waiting for these to go on sale, although the probably never will. One can hope.



You should be able to see the pic now .  I got the red/bright pink combo.  
New navy kitty flats available on the website!  But converted into $ they are almost $900 - wow!

http://www.charlotteolympia.com/fall-2012/kitty-flats.html


----------



## marcheej

oatmella said:


> I don't have tributes/tribtoos - but I would say they are very comfortable and wonderfully balanced!  The quality is amazing.



ok. Thanks very much *oatmella*. Wanna get my hands on a pair soon, just can't decide which style.....


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Ladies, i am so so in love with this shoe, Arabella with the cute bow
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/318179

Can you please advise me on how it fits?? I never owned Charlotte Olympia and worried about sizing
TIA


----------



## oatmella

girlfrommoscow said:


> Ladies, i am so so in love with this shoe, Arabella with the cute bow
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/318179
> 
> Can you please advise me on how it fits?? I never owned Charlotte Olympia and worried about sizing
> TIA



hmm - the sizing says they run 1/2 a size small, but I find that Charlotte Olympia runs tts.  I have the Dolly pumps, which I find run tts - but NAP says that style also runs 1/2 a size small?
Raspberry calf hair kitty flats on NAP!  Already sold out in my size though - guess that is ok, as I already have this almost exact same shade in the capri cat flat.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/318181


----------



## calisurf

oatmella said:
			
		

> hmm - the sizing says they run 1/2 a size small, but I find that Charlotte Olympia runs tts.  I have the Dolly pumps, which I find run tts - but NAP says that style also runs 1/2 a size small?
> Raspberry calf hair kitty flats on NAP!  Already sold out in my size though - guess that is ok, as I already have this almost exact same shade in the capri cat flat.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/318181



I find NAPs sizing guide to be continually off!


----------



## oatmella

black kitty flats for preorder!

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=COLY-WZ5


----------



## girlfrommoscow

oatmella said:


> hmm - the sizing says they run 1/2 a size small, but I find that Charlotte Olympia runs tts.  I have the Dolly pumps, which I find run tts - but NAP says that style also runs 1/2 a size small?
> Raspberry calf hair kitty flats on NAP!  Already sold out in my size though - guess that is ok, as I already have this almost exact same shade in the capri cat flat.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/318181



Thank you so much, i know NAP never gets their advise right, they suggest going up in size for louboutin pigalle, and that is def not the way to go)
I really love those but i keep asking myself if the combination of colours too much and what will i pair them with


----------



## jacqualyn2

oatmella said:
			
		

> black kitty flats for preorder!
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=COLY-WZ5



Wow am i reading wrong...estimated delivary time is nov 30???


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jacqualyn2 said:


> Wow am i reading wrong...estimated delivary time is nov 30???



it's a pre-order, the date is just an over estimate


----------



## Greentea

oatmella said:


> black kitty flats for preorder!
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=COLY-WZ5



Yay!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I wish she did mid heel shoes like YSL!!


----------



## lulilu

oatmella said:


> Bisoux flats just arrived today - they are lovely and so fun.  These run tts on me if not just a tiny bit bigger than I expected - they are not narrow.



I got these with leopard where the pink is -- fit great and love them!  (it was a really hard choice between the pink and the leopard)


----------



## lulilu

I am in love with the platform heels -- how do you all find them for walking?  Are they comfortable to wear all day, or for going from car to restaurant etc.?


----------



## kett

lulilu said:


> I am in love with the platform heels -- how do you all find them for walking?  Are they comfortable to wear all day, or for going from car to restaurant etc.?



Ugh, they are amazing! I have worn my Dolly's to weddings, work events, etc and I can wear them allllll day. They aren't that pitch-y (shut up, it's a word), so you don't feel like you are wearing a super tall shoe. They are definite a go-to for me when I need a shoe I can wear all day.


----------



## linzards

Kirna Zabete had the CO Kitty flats in red velvet with gold stitching.  I've only ever seen the flats with black stitching and I wonder if anyone has seen them in person.
Thanks!

http://www.kirnazabete.com/kitty-flat-18


----------



## bougainvillier

Hi gals - I went to try on some CO flats today and they only had red spider in store in my size. I love the red velvet and the sparkly spider on the left foot, but it seems less appealing on foot. I felt a bit weird because of the vamp is very high-cut, I cannot see any toe cleavage at all. They did not have any kitty flats for me to try on, but my SA did show me some pictures and ordered a pair of my size in black from other store. 

Being a newbie in CO (this will be my first pair of CO), my questions are -
Is kitty flat a CO classic and spider flat rather seasonal? Or both are from FW12 season? If kitty flat indeed is classic collection, did it ever go on sale at all? 

Given how chased after it is from reading this thread, I kinda think black kitty will not make a sale... But I really do want a pair of nice cute flats, so I am debating between getting the black kitty now OR waiting for the spider to go on sale. What's my chance here? 

What you ladies prefer? Black Kitty or Red Spider?! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## minhasa

I have no idea which is likely to go on sale (sorry) but the black Kitty pair are waaay cuter, I would get those!


----------



## oatmella

bougainvillier said:


> Hi gals - I went to try on some CO flats today and they only had red spider in store in my size. I love the red velvet and the sparkly spider on the left foot, but it seems less appealing on foot. I felt a bit weird because of the vamp is very high-cut, I cannot see any toe cleavage at all. They did not have any kitty flats for me to try on, but my SA did show me some pictures and ordered a pair of my size in black from other store.
> 
> Being a newbie in CO (this will be my first pair of CO), my questions are -
> Is kitty flat a CO classic and spider flat rather seasonal? Or both are from FW12 season? If kitty flat indeed is classic collection, did it ever go on sale at all?
> 
> Given how chased after it is from reading this thread, I kinda think black kitty will not make a sale... But I really do want a pair of nice cute flats, so I am debating between getting the black kitty now OR waiting for the spider to go on sale. What's my chance here?
> 
> What you ladies prefer? Black Kitty or Red Spider?!
> 
> Thanks!!!



I think both the kitty flat and spider flat are classics in the Charlotte Olympia collection and are produced every season.  The kitty flats usually sell very quickly/instantly - so I doubt they would go on sale!  I did recently buy a different style of kitty flats on sale - but they were a seasonal flat espadrille style called Capri Cat.  
I'm not sure the spider flats would go on sale either?  Not totally sure.  I definitely prefer the kitty flats.  They do not show toe cleavage either though.


----------



## miacillan

Hi *bougainvillier*, welcome to the CO world!  I am quite a newbie too but over the past few months I just can't stop myself from the beauty and comfort of these CO babies!  From 0 pairs to 10 pairs now...LOL!

Anyway, I have tried both Spider flats and Kitty flats, and the Kitty flats win!!!  Spider flats are cute too, but they don't flatter the feet that much, especially when looking from the sides.  Although that gold spider charm is really cute.  But for the Kitty flats, even though they don't show toe cleavage, they flatter the feet more, not to mention that it's so hard to get them!  I searched it in London, Paris, Hong Kong, Singapore and USA, finally found my size in USA.  And I don't think they will go on sale because they are classics.

So, if you found your Kitty flats size, go get them! You won't regret it...it is just so cute!!   Good luck!



bougainvillier said:


> Hi gals - I went to try on some CO flats today and they only had red spider in store in my size. I love the red velvet and the sparkly spider on the left foot, but it seems less appealing on foot. I felt a bit weird because of the vamp is very high-cut, I cannot see any toe cleavage at all. They did not have any kitty flats for me to try on, but my SA did show me some pictures and ordered a pair of my size in black from other store.
> 
> Being a newbie in CO (this will be my first pair of CO), my questions are -
> Is kitty flat a CO classic and spider flat rather seasonal? Or both are from FW12 season? If kitty flat indeed is classic collection, did it ever go on sale at all?
> 
> Given how chased after it is from reading this thread, I kinda think black kitty will not make a sale... But I really do want a pair of nice cute flats, so I am debating between getting the black kitty now OR waiting for the spider to go on sale. What's my chance here?
> 
> What you ladies prefer? Black Kitty or Red Spider?!
> 
> Thanks!!!


----------



## oatmella

Green kitty flats in size 37 at Neiman Marcus!  They are my size and certainly tempting ... but I'm not sure about the green color?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Charl...tt%3Dkitty&eItemId=prod149660186&cmCat=search


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bougainvillier said:


> Hi gals - I went to try on some CO flats today and they only had red spider in store in my size. I love the red velvet and the sparkly spider on the left foot, but it seems less appealing on foot. I felt a bit weird because of the vamp is very high-cut, I cannot see any toe cleavage at all. They did not have any kitty flats for me to try on, but my SA did show me some pictures and ordered a pair of my size in black from other store.
> 
> Being a newbie in CO (this will be my first pair of CO), my questions are -
> Is kitty flat a CO classic and spider flat rather seasonal? Or both are from FW12 season? If kitty flat indeed is classic collection, did it ever go on sale at all?
> 
> Given how chased after it is from reading this thread, I kinda think black kitty will not make a sale... But I really do want a pair of nice cute flats, so I am debating between getting the black kitty now OR waiting for the spider to go on sale. What's my chance here?
> 
> What you ladies prefer? Black Kitty or Red Spider?!
> 
> Thanks!!!



I got the kitty flats, in black velvet and white-off satin, these are the cutest pair that I've bought in my life. I would prefer the kitty before the spider but you have to be sure what you really like. Both pairs are cute to me anyway.
Tell us what you decide!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

oatmella said:


> Green kitty flats in size 37 at Neiman Marcus!  They are my size and certainly tempting ... but I'm not sure about the green color?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Charl...tt%3Dkitty&eItemId=prod149660186&cmCat=search



They are cute but I would prefer a color more wearable....

OMG! Did I just see them in bright pink????


----------



## bougainvillier

Thank you ladies for all the advice! Really appreciated! Now I'm waiting for the black kitty to be shipped to me and I'll see how I feel in them. Will surely post mod pictures! The bright pink and green are both in stock in NM too but I didn't ask my SA to ship them as I much prefer my first pair to be more versatile. But if you gals have the black ones, they will be nice additions! Especially the green. I love them!

One more thing. Are the black kitty classics velvet or suede? I think the pink and green on NM are suede. Googled a bit and it seems velvet are $695 while suede are $595? Is that how I could tell? My SA told me the black kitty I'm getting are velvet tho. confused!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you ladies for all the advice! Really appreciated! Now I'm waiting for the black kitty to be shipped to me and I'll see how I feel in them. Will surely post mod pictures! The bright pink and green are both in stock in NM too but I didn't ask my SA to ship them as I much prefer my first pair to be more versatile. But if you gals have the black ones, they will be nice additions! Especially the green. I love them!
> 
> One more thing. Are the black kitty classics velvet or suede? I think the pink and green on NM are suede. Googled a bit and it seems velvet are $695 while suede are $595? Is that how I could tell? My SA told me the black kitty I'm getting are velvet tho. confused!



Congrats!"

Can't wait to see your modeling pics! 

Definitely the black ones are velvet and not suede


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you ladies for all the advice! Really appreciated! Now I'm waiting for the black kitty to be shipped to me and I'll see how I feel in them. Will surely post mod pictures! The bright pink and green are both in stock in NM too but I didn't ask my SA to ship them as I much prefer my first pair to be more versatile. But if you gals have the black ones, they will be nice additions! Especially the green. I love them!
> 
> One more thing. Are the black kitty classics velvet or suede? I think the pink and green on NM are suede. Googled a bit and it seems velvet are $695 while suede are $595? Is that how I could tell? My SA told me the black kitty I'm getting are velvet tho. confused!



I don't know if you can really appreciate in this pic from my blog but it's velvet for sure.


----------



## bougainvillier

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I don't know if you can really appreciate in this pic from my blog but it's velvet for sure.





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats!"
> 
> Can't wait to see your modeling pics!
> 
> Definitely the black ones are velvet and not suede



Thanks *CRISPEDROSA*! We will see how it looks on my feet  It will be another expensive relationship from there. LOL

Good good I definitely dont need another pair of black suede! Velvet, so yummy! 

WOW your pictures are gorgeous!!! The white satin is so nice!!! Is there a special event coming up? 

I love your lady daf (off the topic) in the avatar. I just got a pair of cameo rose suede lady daf and thinking of keep them or not.. btw I took these black kitty same size as my lady daf size. Hope it will work.. How about you?


----------



## Pazdzernika

I'm a 37.5 in Lanvin flats (though I prob could be comfy in a 38).  How does that compare to CO?  Would I also be 37.5? Also, does sizing vary between velvet v. satin (the white ones)? My "True" size by US standards is 37/7. TIA!


----------



## Julide

Sammyjoe said:


> I wish she did mid heel shoes like YSL!!



ITA!! I love her shoes, but could never walk in them!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks *CRISPEDROSA*! We will see how it looks on my feet  It will be another expensive relationship from there. LOL
> 
> Good good I definitely dont need another pair of black suede! Velvet, so yummy!
> 
> WOW your pictures are gorgeous!!! The white satin is so nice!!! Is there a special event coming up?
> 
> I love your lady daf (off the topic) in the avatar. I just got a pair of cameo rose suede lady daf and thinking of keep them or not.. btw I took these black kitty same size as my lady daf size. Hope it will work.. How about you?



*bougainvillier* thank you hun! 
There is no a special event but after purchased the flats in black I had to go for the white ones...  You'll love yours for sure.

About sizing, you can't go wrong! I took them tts (like my Lady Dafs) and they fit perfectly! At first a bit tight but I wore them a few times and they adapted well 

Looooove the Lady Daf in cameo Rose.....  Keep them!! or do we have same feet size ?? lol , you got them from NAP right? I saw them but they were sold out in my size inmediately


----------



## bougainvillier

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> bougainvillier thank you hun!
> There is no a special event but after purchased the flats in black I had to go for the white ones...  You'll love yours for sure.
> 
> About sizing, you can't go wrong! I took them tts (like my Lady Dafs) and they fit perfectly! At first a bit tight but I wore them a few times and they adapted well
> 
> Looooove the Lady Daf in cameo Rose.....  Keep them!! or do we have same feet size ?? lol , you got them from NAP right? I saw them but they were sold out in my size inmediately



Ahhhh such a bummer! My SA just told me when he ring it up my size showed insufficient stock!!! So I'm getting no kitty flats!!! So frustrating..

Yup yup got them from NAP and my size is 35.5. I think they still have the smaller sizes in stock and some bigger ones came back as well. Keep checking you might luck out


----------



## miacillan

With all the enabling in this thread, I went from a CO newbie to a CO addict...LOL!!  I have bought 10 pairs since last year.....

Finally, took some time to take pictures of my shoes......hope you like them! 

This is my very 1st CO.....and thanks to the sizing info and advice here by fellow CO lovers, I got the right size! 

*"Ninivah" black/gold pumps*





Then came these 2 pairs:
*"Greta" ostrich-effect teal green pumps & "Dolores" black quilted satin pumps* 





Then got these:
*"Penelope" violet satin pumps*





Finally got the classic ones:
*"Dolly" in red suede & blush suede*


----------



## miacillan

^*...con't*

*"Polly" leopard/red pumps*





*"Bisoux" leopard/red loafers*





*"Priscilla" multi-colour glitters pumps*





And last but not least, my most recent purchase after looking for my size in London, Paris, Hong Kong and USA for 6 months!!! ))  
*"Kitty" black velvet flats*


----------



## miacillan

^ *....con't*

*Group Pictures...*















And finally, my Charlotte Olympia family portrait. 





Thanks for letting me share!  I am now a happy CO girl.  

Thanks for all the advice and enabling here!  Keep them coming!  CO rocks!


----------



## oatmella

wow Mia - you have a wonderful CO collection!!  Which ones are your favorites


----------



## fumi

miacillan said:


> ^ *....con't*
> 
> *Group Pictures...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, my Charlotte Olympia family portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I am now a happy CO girl.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and enabling here!  Keep them coming!  CO rocks!



Wow, you have such a wonderful collection!  Thank you for sharing the lovely pictures with us.


----------



## calisurf

Wow!  I love the glitter ones!


----------



## Kurt H

Well Charlotte Olympia High Heels are simply stunning i absolutely Love Her work & i hope to have a pair of her shoes soon & dont worry ill post pics here when i get them


----------



## oatmella

I am becoming really obsessed with Charlotte Olympia shoes - I just love them!  So far I have the red/fuchsia suede Bisoux flats, raspberry velvet capri cat flats, kitty flats in black and in green suede, and black suede Dolly pumps.  My unexpected favorites are the green kittys which I ordered on a whim.  
I also just ordered the black velvet kitty wedge with ankle strap.


----------



## calisurf

oatmella said:
			
		

> I am becoming really obsessed with Charlotte Olympia shoes - I just love them!  So far I have the red/fuchsia suede Bisoux flats, raspberry velvet capri cat flats, kitty flats in black and in green suede, and black suede Dolly pumps.  My unexpected favorites are the green kittys which I ordered on a whim.
> I also just ordered the black velvet kitty wedge with ankle strap.



Oh those are gorgeous. Aahhhh. I didn't need to see those!  . Enjoy!


----------



## Speedah

OMG!  If these were my size I'd be in some serious trouble!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271032770276&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Black Priscilla Stripes alternating between black suede and black patent...wowza!!!


----------



## fumi

oatmella said:


> I am becoming really obsessed with Charlotte Olympia shoes - I just love them!  So far I have the red/fuchsia suede Bisoux flats, raspberry velvet capri cat flats, kitty flats in black and in green suede, and black suede Dolly pumps.  My unexpected favorites are the green kittys which I ordered on a whim.
> I also just ordered the black velvet kitty wedge with ankle strap.



Cute color!


----------



## qtcoco

hi, can i ask for some sizing opinions please? i have only one pair of CO so far, it's the dalva sandals, i got it in my true size 36, but i find it slightly on the large side. now i've been thinking of getting a pair of the suede dollys. should i size down or stick with my true size 36?


----------



## Champers21

I'm so loving CO shoes!!!! Bought the Priscilla in stripes in pink n red suede  n have ordered another 4 pairs from their website can't wait for them to arrive!!


----------



## fumi

Champers21 said:


> I'm so loving CO shoes!!!! Bought the Priscilla in stripes in pink n red suede  n have ordered another 4 pairs from their website can't wait for them to arrive!!



Cute shoes! Please post pics when they arrive!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

oatmella said:


> I am becoming really obsessed with Charlotte Olympia shoes - I just love them!  So far I have the red/fuchsia suede Bisoux flats, raspberry velvet capri cat flats, kitty flats in black and in green suede, and black suede Dolly pumps.  My unexpected favorites are the green kittys which I ordered on a whim.
> I also just ordered the black velvet kitty wedge with ankle strap.



*what a cutie!!!!*


----------



## saranga

hello! new to this thread (as well as CO shoes), and i've been reading the past posts, and i absolutely adore the black kitty flats... could someone tell me if they are still being produced? i found them on various sites, but sold out or in different colors. is it still possible to find the kitty flats in black? is calling neiman's a good start?  thank you in advance!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

qtcoco said:


> hi, can i ask for some sizing opinions please? i have only one pair of CO so far, it's the dalva sandals, i got it in my true size 36, but i find it slightly on the large side. now i've been thinking of getting a pair of the suede dollys. should i size down or stick with my true size 36?



size down for sure (I have the Dalvas as well so I know the fit in comparison)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

miacillan said:


> ^ *....con't*
> 
> *Group Pictures...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, my Charlotte Olympia family portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I am now a happy CO girl.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and enabling here!  Keep them coming!  CO rocks!



gorgeous collection


----------



## qtcoco

CEC.LV4eva said:


> size down for sure (I have the Dalvas as well so I know the fit in comparison)


 
thank you for the advise, so you mean the dalva is consistent with the dollys? would full size down be too aggressive?


----------



## leebee

saranga said:


> hello! new to this thread (as well as CO shoes), and i've been reading the past posts, and i absolutely adore the black kitty flats... could someone tell me if they are still being produced? i found them on various sites, but sold out or in different colors. is it still possible to find the kitty flats in black? is calling neiman's a good start?  thank you in advance!!






I too have been on the hunt for black cat flats, this is a site I found that has it for pre order. Does anyone here know if this is a reputable site? 

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=COLY-WZ5&d=Womens


----------



## oatmella

leebee said:


> I too have been on the hunt for black cat flats, this is a site I found that has it for pre order. Does anyone here know if this is a reputable site?
> 
> http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=COLY-WZ5&d=Womens



Definitely a reputable site.  I have ordered from them before - and they are a well known boutique in the LA area.
They are a sister site to revolveclothing.com which I have ordered from many times.
I think if you use the code 'tulip' you can even get a 10% discount


----------



## saranga

leebee said:


> I too have been on the hunt for black cat flats, this is a site I found that has it for pre order. Does anyone here know if this is a reputable site?
> 
> http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=COLY-WZ5&d=Womens



yes, i actually found this site after i posted my message, and then i felt foolish. but for some reason google wasn't working properly for me, otherwise i should have found it quite easily! 

i know the site well, and it is reputable!


----------



## saranga

now i seek advice on sizing- i typically wear a 37, but have slightly wide feet. i have a couple of pairs of chanel flats in 37 that are painful to wear because they pinch so at the width area of my foot... they seemed to fit fine when i first purchased them, but i may need to purchase 37.5 from now on.

frustrating thing with designer sizing is that it takes me awhile to really know whether the size works for me or not. with flats, if i buy half a size up and the leather stretches, i'm scared they'll be too loose and that i'll get blisters from the shoes rubbing on the backs of my ankles!

i guess what i want to ask is- do the kitty flats run narrow? should i take my usual size, or go up half a size up? would be grateful for any tips!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

qtcoco said:


> thank you for the advise, so you mean the dalva is consistent with the dollys? would full size down be too aggressive?



Hmm... I'd just go for half size down for Dollys. I only got mine half size up because of the straps of the Dalvas can be sometimes difficult to get into, but the footbed/length is consistent with all other CO shoes. If you find your current Dalvas are too loose, then maybe full size down, but I'd rather go with a slightly loose Dolly than too tight pumps which are painful to walk in for me. However, if you prefer the slightly tight and later stretching out with wear feeling, then go for full size down. Good luck!


----------



## calisurf

saranga said:
			
		

> now i seek advice on sizing- i typically wear a 37, but have slightly wide feet. i have a couple of pairs of chanel flats in 37 that are painful to wear because they pinch so at the width area of my foot... they seemed to fit fine when i first purchased them, but i may need to purchase 37.5 from now on.
> 
> frustrating thing with designer sizing is that it takes me awhile to really know whether the size works for me or not. with flats, if i buy half a size up and the leather stretches, i'm scared they'll be too loose and that i'll get blisters from the shoes rubbing on the backs of my ankles!
> 
> i guess what i want to ask is- do the kitty flats run narrow? should i take my usual size, or go up half a size up? would be grateful for any tips!



I found them to be TTS. her shoes tend to be very well proportioned in the toe area.


----------



## saranga

calisurf said:


> I found them to be TTS. her shoes tend to be very well proportioned in the toe area.



thank you  i think i will order a 37 then and hope for the best!


----------



## calisurf

saranga said:
			
		

> thank you  i think i will order a 37 then and hope for the best!



Post pics when you get them!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Does anyone know where I might be able to find the Masquerade platforms, in purple? 
I saw a plum purple/ Navy combo in Elle magazine that i'm DYING for, but everywhere I look I only see the multicolor or black and white


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

New collaboration with Olympia Le-Tan: Charlotte's Web

Clutch and shoes exclusively available to the London boutique...


----------



## kett

Those are so cute!


----------



## am2022

one of my favorite cartoons of all times!!!
shoes are too cute!!!
I remember being on Bond street London and was starving ... i made a little turn on one of the side streets and ate at a small cafe... right across was the Charlotte Olympia store... But DH was in a hurry to go to the British museum ... Dang.. and i was ready to entice him to get me a pair!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> New collaboration with Olympia Le-Tan: Charlotte's Web
> 
> Clutch and shoes exclusively available to the London boutique...
> 
> View attachment 1860089
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860090


----------



## pommerogue

Hi ladies, my SA at NM has reserved a pair of black cat flats (sz 37.5) for me and they just arrived yesterday but I think I am going to pass this purchase , so if anyone is interested in those flats can PM me and I will pass along my SA's info


----------



## oatmella

CEC.LV4eva said:


> New collaboration with Olympia Le-Tan: Charlotte's Web
> 
> Clutch and shoes exclusively available to the London boutique...
> 
> View attachment 1860089
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860090



Cute!  I think they will also be sold at the New York boutique.


----------



## fendifemale

miacillan said:


> ^ *....con't*
> 
> *Group Pictures...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, my Charlotte Olympia family portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I am now a happy CO girl.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and enabling here!  Keep them coming!  CO rocks!


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kett said:


> Those are so cute!



Ughh... dying for the clutch! lol I adore Charlotte's web, one of my fav childhood books! 



amacasa said:


> one of my favorite cartoons of all times!!!
> shoes are too cute!!!
> I remember being on Bond street London and was starving ... i made a little turn on one of the side streets and ate at a small cafe... right across was the Charlotte Olympia store... But DH was in a hurry to go to the British museum ... Dang.. and i was ready to entice him to get me a pair!!



Hey no excuses amacasa!!! you had time to eat, so should've made time to shop 



oatmella said:


> Cute!  I think they will also be sold at the New York boutique.



Oh yeah? I dunno, I just read online as well as from CO's website/facebook/subscription (yes, I'm a bit obsessed lol) that they're only available in London... If they'll be in New York, I may need to check them out!


----------



## poupee

She really needs half sizes!!!!!


----------



## oatmella

poupee said:


> She really needs half sizes!!!!!



She does have half sizes - though it seems that some styles on the website are only offered in whole sizes?


----------



## cc*chic

Managed to get one! One of my favorite books too.


----------



## cc*chic

Yes, the clutch is available in New York. Try contacting them.



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ughh... dying for the clutch! lol I adore Charlotte's web, one of my fav childhood books!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey no excuses amacasa!!! you had time to eat, so should've made time to shop
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? I dunno, I just read online as well as from CO's website/facebook/subscription (yes, I'm a bit obsessed lol) that they're only available in London... If they'll be in New York, I may need to check them out!


----------



## xCHANELx

cc*chic said:
			
		

> Managed to get one! One of my favorite books too.



Gorgeous!!! How much is it??


----------



## poupee

oatmella said:
			
		

> She does have half sizes - though it seems that some styles on the website are only offered in whole sizes?



Exactly, they are. She has NOTHING in a 41.5 and some styles don't go past 41. I just returned a pair I ordered from Europe.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cc*chic said:


> Managed to get one! One of my favorite books too.
> 
> View attachment 1868393



congrats!!! It's adorable! Does yours say 16/16?? So there's only 16 made in the whole world? or just USA?


----------



## cc*chic

It's US$1,175



xCHANELx said:


> Gorgeous!!! How much is it??


----------



## cc*chic

Yes, it said 16/16. 
I was told there are only 16 of them but unsure if it's just limited to USA...... 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> congrats!!! It's adorable! Does yours say 16/16?? So there's only 16 made in the whole world? or just USA?


----------



## linzards

oatmella said:


> I am becoming really obsessed with Charlotte Olympia shoes - I just love them!  So far I have the red/fuchsia suede Bisoux flats, raspberry velvet capri cat flats, kitty flats in black and in green suede, and black suede Dolly pumps.  My unexpected favorites are the green kittys which I ordered on a whim.
> I also just ordered the black velvet kitty wedge with ankle strap.


I love your green kitty flats.  I'm excited to hear about your kitty wedges and want to know if they are as gorgeous in person as they are online.  I also want to know if they are comfortable.


----------



## linzards

cc*chic said:


> Managed to get one! One of my favorite books too.
> 
> View attachment 1868393


I'm so happy for you. This is one of my all-time favorite Olympia Le-Tan clutches. Enjoy it!


----------



## linzards

Neiman Marcus has the Kitty flats in NAVY!  Bergdorf is celebrating it's 111th anniversary with a limited edition shoe design by Ms. Dellal.  Check it out here: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ch...Ntt%3Dcharlotte%2Bolympia%26_requestid%3D3219


----------



## oatmella

cc*chic said:


> Managed to get one! One of my favorite books too.
> 
> View attachment 1868393



This clutch is amazing!!! 



linzards said:


> I love your green kitty flats.  I'm excited to hear about your kitty wedges and want to know if they are as gorgeous in person as they are online.  I also want to know if they are comfortable.



Thanks  - I really like this shade of green - I saw a pair of Dolly's on the Charlotte Olympia website in the same color as well.  
The kitty wedges are amazing in person!  They are super cute, even more so than the kitty flats, which I love!  I've walked around the house in them a few times to get used to walking in such high wedges (somehow they seem a bit harder for me to walk in than regular heels?)  I think they are quite comfortable for their height! 



linzards said:


> Neiman Marcus has the Kitty flats in NAVY!  Bergdorf is celebrating it's 111th anniversary with a limited edition shoe design by Ms. Dellal.  Check it out here: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ch...Ntt%3Dcharlotte%2Bolympia%26_requestid%3D3219



I have the navy Kitty flats - love them!


----------



## Champers21

Loving CO shoes!!!! It's sooo addictive!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Champers21 said:


> Loving CO shoes!!!! It's sooo addictive!!!



Both pairs are gorgeous! Love them! Congrats!


----------



## oatmella

Champers21 said:


> Loving CO shoes!!!! It's sooo addictive!!!



very nice!  Are those the teal Dollys?  I've never seen those sandals before - cute!
CO shoes are super addictive - I think I now have over 10 pairs!


----------



## Ilgin

CEC.LV4eva said:


> New collaboration with Olympia Le-Tan: Charlotte's Web
> 
> Clutch and shoes exclusively available to the London boutique...
> 
> View attachment 1860089
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860090



Adorable!!!


----------



## rito511

Champers21 said:


> Loving CO shoes!!!! It's sooo addictive!!!


 
So prettyyyyy.... Love them!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Champers21 said:


> Loving CO shoes!!!! It's sooo addictive!!!



lovely!!!! congrats, I really like the first pair!


----------



## linzards

oatmella said:


> This clutch is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  - I really like this shade of green - I saw a pair of Dolly's on the Charlotte Olympia website in the same color as well.
> The kitty wedges are amazing in person!  They are super cute, even more so than the kitty flats, which I love!  I've walked around the house in them a few times to get used to walking in such high wedges (somehow they seem a bit harder for me to walk in than regular heels?)  I think they are quite comfortable for their height!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the navy Kitty flats - love them!


I own the navy Kitty flats too!  I absolutely love the Kitty Wedges so thank you for your review. I need them in red.  One question about sizing, did you purchase the same size for your wedges as your flats or did you buy an alternate size?  I went up a half size for the Kitty flats but bought my normal size for the Bisoux flats (which are gorg btw--- I can't resist a good leopard print) so I'm curious as to what you choose.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Need to rant - I've been waiting for a GC event from NM to get CO's Charlotte's Web flats in red, but now they're on back-order, so I can't get them with the current promotion! Arrrrghhhh


----------



## oatmella

linzards said:


> I own the navy Kitty flats too!  I absolutely love the Kitty Wedges so thank you for your review. I need them in red.  One question about sizing, did you purchase the same size for your wedges as your flats or did you buy an alternate size?  I went up a half size for the Kitty flats but bought my normal size for the Bisoux flats (which are gorg btw--- I can't resist a good leopard print) so I'm curious as to what you choose.  Thanks a bunch!



I got the kitty wedges my usual CO size - I think they run TTS.  I wear the same size in Kitty flats and Bisoux flats, though.  I think the styles are the exact same length, but the Kitty flats are a bit more narrow.  I think you can go with the same size you wear in Bisoux?  I don't find the kitty wedges to run narrow.
I have the Kitty wedges in black and red - I could resist either color


----------



## Cshotcoco

miacillan said:


> ^ *....con't*
> 
> *Group Pictures...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, my Charlotte Olympia family portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I am now a happy CO girl.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and enabling here! Keep them coming! CO rocks!


 Very lovely collection.


----------



## legendofzelda

I'm seriously considering the Lunas. Does anyone have them or have tried them on? How's the comfort factor?

Luna!


----------



## oatmella

legendofzelda said:


> I'm seriously considering the Lunas. Does anyone have them or have tried them on? How's the comfort factor?
> 
> Luna!



I tried them on last week - in the silver/blue satin.  They seemed to run tts and were pretty comfortable.  Charlotte Olympia shoes seem to be very well balanced and comfortable as far as heels go.  Hope that helps!
They are quite a stunning shoe and definitely a statement!  I really liked them but decided to get the Astrid style instead.


----------



## jadecee

oatmella said:


> I tried them on last week - in the silver/blue satin.  They seemed to run tts and were pretty comfortable.  Charlotte Olympia shoes seem to be very well balanced and comfortable as far as heels go.  Hope that helps!
> They are quite a stunning shoe and definitely a statement!  I really liked them but decided to get the Astrid style instead.



How are the Astrids comfort wise?  I worry that it might hurt after awhile because the ankle strap is keeping your foot in place?


----------



## legendofzelda

Great! Thanks so much for your opinion! My birthday is coming up and I think I'm definitely going to be asking for these!



oatmella said:


> I tried them on last week - in the silver/blue satin.  They seemed to run tts and were pretty comfortable.  Charlotte Olympia shoes seem to be very well balanced and comfortable as far as heels go.  Hope that helps!
> They are quite a stunning shoe and definitely a statement!  I really liked them but decided to get the Astrid style instead.


----------



## oatmella

jadecee said:


> How are the Astrids comfort wise?  I worry that it might hurt after awhile because the ankle strap is keeping your foot in place?



I haven't worn them out yet - so I can't really judge their comfort level from wearing them for awhile.  But they seem ok - and I don't think the ankle strap should be painful at all?
I would just be wearing them for evening though - they are satin and not a daytime shoe.



legendofzelda said:


> Great! Thanks so much for your opinion! My birthday is coming up and I think I'm definitely going to be asking for these!



You're welcome .  Please share pics if you get them for your birthday!


----------



## jadecee

oatmella said:


> I haven't worn them out yet - so I can't really judge their comfort level from wearing them for awhile. But they seem ok - and I don't think the ankle strap should be painful at all?
> I would just be wearing them for evening though - they are satin and not a daytime shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome . Please share pics if you get them for your birthday!


 
Thanks for the reply.  I got the masquerades and I felt like a lot of my foot was being "held in" by the ankle strap if that makes any sense.  But I loved them too much for that to be a huge deterrent!

I've only seen the Astrids online so I'm worried about comfort.  I love the stars on it!


----------



## oatmella

jadecee said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I got the masquerades and I felt like a lot of my foot was being "held in" by the ankle strap if that makes any sense.  But I loved them too much for that to be a huge deterrent!
> 
> I've only seen the Astrids online so I'm worried about comfort.  I love the stars on it!



You're welcome .  The masquerades look very cool!  I don't think they would be any less comfortable than the masquerades, though I don't know for sure.  I love the stars too!

Charlotte Olympia trunkshow on Moda Operandi.  I'm not really loving any of the styles, though.  I usually love her kitty shoes but am not tempted by these stitched versions.  The espadrilles seem rather expensive as well?

http://modaoperandi.com/charlotte-olympia/ss-2013/accessories-809/items/


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^love those clutches!


----------



## bprimuslevy

oatmella said:
			
		

> You're welcome .  The masquerades look very cool!  I don't think they would be any less comfortable than the masquerades, though I don't know for sure.  I love the stars too!
> 
> Charlotte Olympia trunkshow on Moda Operandi.  I'm not really loving any of the styles, though.  I usually love her kitty shoes but am not tempted by these stitched versions.  The espadrilles seem rather expensive as well?
> 
> http://modaoperandi.com/charlotte-olympia/ss-2013/accessories-809/items/



I would love a wedge that is a cross between the Fleurette and Hortensia. Maybe between them in height with the flowers deeper pink like the Hortensia.


----------



## fumi

cc*chic said:


> Managed to get one! One of my favorite books too.
> 
> View attachment 1868393



Congrats! The inside is so pretty!


----------



## fumi

Champers21 said:


> Loving CO shoes!!!! It's sooo addictive!!!



They are both so cute!


----------



## jamidee

Hi! I'm new to the Charlotte Olympia train  I fell in love with the pink priscillas that made the sale this past sale season and it started a love that has grown. There are quite a few I want, but don't want to get stuck paying retail (of course)- can anyone explain to me the ways of the CO sales? I am wanting the kiss me Delores, harlequin (black/white satin), greta ostrich, Minerva (white cream), and a few others! Does it work like CL sales? TIA!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi! I am on the hunt for the white cream Minerva like Jamidee in a 37.5/38. Preferably below retail. Please let me know if you spot a pair!


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Hi! I am on the hunt for the white cream Minerva like Jamidee in a 37.5/38. Preferably below retail. Please let me know if you spot a pair!


----------



## mlemee

oatmella said:


> You're welcome .  The masquerades look very cool!  I don't think they would be any less comfortable than the masquerades, though I don't know for sure.  I love the stars too!
> 
> Charlotte Olympia trunkshow on Moda Operandi.  I'm not really loving any of the styles, though.  I usually love her kitty shoes but am not tempted by these stitched versions.  The espadrilles seem rather expensive as well?
> 
> http://modaoperandi.com/charlotte-olympia/ss-2013/accessories-809/items/



I was going to order the neon yellow and canvas Dolly but just let it slip - I wasn't sure about them. Plus, I thought it was quite expensive. I had to compare to current prices on NAP!


----------



## jamidee

anyone knows how the Delores runs?


----------



## mo.space

I recently purchased these heels on ebay, now I cannot find this style anywhere online. Is it just really old? hopefully not fake cos the seller is legit.


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

mo.space said:


> I recently purchased these heels on ebay, now I cannot find this style anywhere online. Is it just really old? hopefully not fake cos the seller is legit.




They're from CO'S  SS 2009( link=> )   ] . You can find them in CO's facebook(photos). Thay also have MAGNETA and PURPLE. 

http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/29414_124317004248453_1932035_n.jpg

Would be nice if I can find these~~


----------



## mo.space

thank you, and those shoes are insaneeeeeee - love!


----------



## molulu

Hi all, I am planning to buy the black kitty flats but somehow website only showing 7 or 7+, is 7+ meaning it is size 7.5?  If not, what does 7+ mean???  7.5 size is what I am looking for but can't seem to see it on the website....any help will be great. =)


----------



## SuLi

I just wanted to share that I just bought the kitty flats in black velvet from my local NM today.  They were the last pair in the store.  Strangely enough, I went down half a size.  I normally wear a 6 or 6.5 (or 36 in Lanvin, 36.5 in Chanel flats) so I wasn't expecting the 35.5 to fit me.  The SA encouraged me to try them on since I was going to bypass them.  I was also able to buy them for $595 since I think they are now listed as $695 on NM's website.  I'm debating whether to get them soled first since I really just want to wear them   Quick question -- have any of you sprayed anything on them to try to protect it?

Thanks!


----------



## impasto

Does anyone have the kitty flats in stock? I'm on back order through NM. I really want some before Christmas.


----------



## SuLi

impasto said:


> Does anyone have the kitty flats in stock? I'm on back order through NM. I really want some before Christmas.



If you are okay with the suede version, the black ones are available on the NM website.  I was going to order them (the picture shows pink, but I think only black is available) online, but lucked out at my local NM.


----------



## molulu

impasto said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the kitty flats in stock? I'm on back order through NM. I really want some before Christmas.



Not sure what size you are looking for, but Hirsh has 6.5 and 10 available online. http://www.hirshleifers.com/shoelab/flats/charlotte-olympia-kitty-flat-black/


----------



## impasto

molulu said:
			
		

> Not sure what size you are looking for, but Hirsh has 6.5 and 10 available online. http://www.hirshleifers.com/shoelab/flats/charlotte-olympia-kitty-flat-black/



8.5 thank you though!


----------



## nekko.noir

Hi, I just joined today (though I have browsed the forum a few times before) and thought I would make my first post! Nice to meet you all. :salute:

I am new to the Charlotte Olympia bandwagon, and purchased my first ever pair earlier this year with the red velvet version of the kitty wedges. I then found (and purchased) the Myrtle in leopard for a steal, and they are the cutest boots ever! I wish I owned more CO, but I need deeper pockets!


----------



## daffodilz

hi ladies

i've read through almost 70 page of this thread.. phew.. and i need some confirmation

i intend to get the leopard with red platform Polly and i need to confirm my size..

i wear 36 for Chanel shoes (perfect fit for me) as well as for CLs.. CL simple pumps in 100mm size 36 is a perfect fit for me whereas i do slip out sometimes in the CL simple pumps in 120mm size 36 (not sure if it's due to the height)..

so i presume i am a size 36 for the leopard Polly or do i go for 35.5?

thanks!


----------



## redish

impasto said:


> Does anyone have the kitty flats in stock? I'm on back order through NM. I really want some before Christmas.



Hi, Net-a-porter just have a new stock coming in. I just ordered one. the size are still complete. hurry check the website!!


----------



## impasto

redish said:
			
		

> Hi, Net-a-porter just have a new stock coming in. I just ordered one. the size are still complete. hurry check the website!!



Omg! Thank you so much. I ordered them just now!


----------



## PollyGal

Why do the black velvet version not have the little crystal eyes? I crave a little bling on my shoes!!


----------



## molulu

PollyGal said:
			
		

> Why do the black velvet version not have the little crystal eyes? I crave a little bling on my shoes!!



There's also a black satin version with crystal eyes on nordstrom.com =)


----------



## PollyGal

molulu said:


> There's also a black satin version with crystal eyes on nordstrom.com =)


 Oh wow! Thank you so much molulu.....bling it on!!


----------



## mrsMP

daffodilz said:
			
		

> hi ladies
> 
> i've read through almost 70 page of this thread.. phew.. and i need some confirmation
> 
> i intend to get the leopard with red platform Polly and i need to confirm my size..
> 
> i wear 36 for Chanel shoes (perfect fit for me) as well as for CLs.. CL simple pumps in 100mm size 36 is a perfect fit for me whereas i do slip out sometimes in the CL simple pumps in 120mm size 36 (not sure if it's due to the height)..
> 
> so i presume i am a size 36 for the leopard Polly or do i go for 35.5?
> 
> thanks!



Hi 
I dont own a pair but we're the same size (usually a 6 but in between 6 and 6.5 - but mostly 6) and I tried on a pair of COs at Neiman Marcus Last Call and noticed that the 36 was big!! I tried on something similar to the Polly but it had the pink and red pattern.. So, i think 35.5 would be better.. Hth


----------



## jadecee

I was holding out for a pair of kitty pumps if they ever made it again, but got too tempted when the black velvet flats came back in stock.  Finally have these kitties in my life! So happy. 

P.S. if any Canadians are looking for them, The Room and the Bay just got a bunch in!


----------



## layd3k

jadecee said:
			
		

> I was holding out for a pair of kitty pumps if they ever made it again, but got too tempted when the black velvet flats came back in stock.  Finally have these kitties in my life! So happy.
> 
> P.S. if any Canadians are looking for them, The Room and the Bay just got a bunch in!



How much are they Canadian?


----------



## molulu

jadecee said:
			
		

> I was holding out for a pair of kitty pumps if they ever made it again, but got too tempted when the black velvet flats came back in stock.  Finally have these kitties in my life! So happy.
> 
> P.S. if any Canadians are looking for them, The Room and the Bay just got a bunch in!



May i know is it the toronto or Vancouver one?


----------



## jadecee

layd3k said:


> How much are they Canadian?





molulu said:


> May i know is it the toronto or Vancouver one?



$595 Canadian + tax.  I got them from the Toronto location so it's 13% tax.


----------



## srh106

oatmella said:


> I am becoming really obsessed with Charlotte Olympia shoes - I just love them!  So far I have the red/fuchsia suede Bisoux flats, raspberry velvet capri cat flats, kitty flats in black and in green suede, and black suede Dolly pumps.  My unexpected favorites are the green kittys which I ordered on a whim.
> I also just ordered the black velvet kitty wedge with ankle strap.



super cuuuute! i was wondering does the sizes for the kitty flats run large? TIA!


----------



## impasto

redish said:


> Hi, Net-a-porter just have a new stock coming in. I just ordered one. the size are still complete. hurry check the website!!



Redish i just wanted to thank you again, they came today and I am in love.

They fit perfectly. I am going to have them soled before I wear them.


----------



## daffodilz

impasto said:


> Redish i just wanted to thank you again, they came today and I am in love.
> 
> They fit perfectly. I am going to have them soled before I wear them.


 
hello
can i check if you ordered TTS or half a size up?

thanks!


----------



## impasto

daffodilz said:
			
		

> hello
> can i check if you ordered TTS or half a size up?
> 
> thanks!



Half size up for me. I wear anything from an 8-8.5 so I went with 8.5 to be safe and they fit perfect.


----------



## oatmella

srh106 said:


> super cuuuute! i was wondering does the sizes for the kitty flats run large? TIA!



I don't think they run large.  The suede kitty flats run tts or you may want to size up half a size - they seem to run more narrow than other Charlotte Olympia flats.  I find the velvet kitty flats to be more roomy, but I don't think I would size down in them.


----------



## insane-maryjane

My *kitty flats* arrived today from Net-A-Porter.  I'm glad I took the advice of other PF'ers and sized up half to a 37.5- although after I ordered mine the 37's went out of stock. So I was really hoping they were right about the sizing knowing how hard it is to get them. I've been looking for almost a year now!

I'm a wide 37, and at first trying them this evening I was worried that I should have taken my normal size. When I pulled them out of the box I thought they looked huge! I'm not used to owning flats. (A "must change" in my shoe collection.) Taking into consideration that velvet doesn't stretch with use, and maybe wearing thin socks on occasion, swelling feet in the warmer months, that sizing up half a size would be a smarter choice. And yeah, the fit is good. I think they would be borderline too small if I had taken my normal size. I don't like scrunched toes and blisters. That's the best size advice I can personally offer and thanks again to the advice from fellow members!


----------



## Misstake7198

I ordered black suede Kitty shoe in my size 6.5 from NM, and I just received them. Hmm.... First off, they are size 6, not 6.5; secondly, they are velvet, not suede!  They are definitely cute. I guess, being not suede but velvet is not an issue for me. My question is: do Kitties stretch a little? My feet fit into these size 6 shoes, but my big and second toes are rubbing against the front inside. I can tolerate it now (and sitting in them behind the computer right now is not causing me any discomfort), but not sure how I will feel, say, after spending half-a-day in them. I have a feeling, if they give a little, they will be perfect. 

So, Kitty owners, did your shoes stretch? Any advice ot feedback is appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## impasto

Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> I ordered black suede Kitty shoe in my size 6.5 from NM, and I just received them. Hmm.... First off, they are size 6, not 6.5; secondly, they are velvet, not suede!  They are definitely cute. I guess, being not suede but velvet is not an issue for me. My question is: do Kitties stretch a little? My feet fit into these size 6 shoes, but my big and second toes are rubbing against the front inside. I can tolerate it now (and sitting in them behind the computer right now is not causing me any discomfort), but not sure how I will feel, say, after spending half-a-day in them. I have a feeling, if they give a little, they will be perfect.
> 
> So, Kitty owners, did your shoes stretch? Any advice ot feedback is appreciated! Thank you!



I would send them back personally. Why risk the size issue? :/ Sorry they didn't send you the right shoe.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Misstake7198 said:


> I ordered black suede Kitty shoe in my size 6.5 from NM, and I just received them. Hmm.... First off, they are size 6, not 6.5; secondly, they are velvet, not suede!  They are definitely cute. I guess, being not suede but velvet is not an issue for me. My question is: do Kitties stretch a little? My feet fit into these size 6 shoes, but my big and second toes are rubbing against the front inside. I can tolerate it now (and sitting in them behind the computer right now is not causing me any discomfort), but not sure how I will feel, say, after spending half-a-day in them. I have a feeling, if they give a little, they will be perfect.
> 
> So, Kitty owners, did your shoes stretch? Any advice ot feedback is appreciated! Thank you!



I love kitten flats. Very cute!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Misstake7198 said:


> I ordered black suede Kitty shoe in my size 6.5 from NM, and I just received them. Hmm.... First off, they are size 6, not 6.5; secondly, they are velvet, not suede!  They are definitely cute. I guess, being not suede but velvet is not an issue for me. My question is: do Kitties stretch a little? My feet fit into these size 6 shoes, but my big and second toes are rubbing against the front inside. I can tolerate it now (and sitting in them behind the computer right now is not causing me any discomfort), but not sure how I will feel, say, after spending half-a-day in them. I have a feeling, if they give a little, they will be perfect.
> 
> So, Kitty owners, did your shoes stretch? Any advice ot feedback is appreciated! Thank you!



Congrats they look super cute on you first of all! 
but as for the size, I also agree that you shouldn't risk it. Get the original size that you intended for! personally i like my flats roomier, although I'm sure they'll stretch a bit, but it's still not worth the blisters and harm to your feet 
Good luck!!!


----------



## SuLi

Just wanted to share that I almost had a heart attack wearing my new kitty flats today.  I picked up Chipotle for dinner tonight since I had a stressful day and didn't want to cook. As I was walking to catch my apartment shuttle, I looked down at my feet and noticed they were covered with muck!  Turns out, the Chipotle employee didn't close the lid to my burrito bowl, causing the contents to spill through the bag and onto my shoes!  I immediately grabbed some napkins and started wiping.  To my relief, the salsa or sauce came right off!  The shoes still look brand new although they may smell a bit like Chipotle. It makes me feel better how durable these velvet flats are since I was trying to figure out if I needed to spray or protect them in some way.  I'm definitely going to be more careful next time.


----------



## yukiechan

SuLi said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share that I almost had a heart attack wearing my new kitty flats today.  I picked up Chipotle for dinner tonight since I had a stressful day and didn't want to cook. As I was walking to catch my apartment shuttle, I looked down at my feet and noticed they were covered with muck!  Turns out, the Chipotle employee didn't close the lid to my burrito bowl, causing the contents to spill through the bag and onto my shoes!  I immediately grabbed some napkins and started wiping.  To my relief, the salsa or sauce came right off!  The shoes still look brand new although they may smell a bit like Chipotle. It makes me feel better how durable these velvet flats are since I was trying to figure out if I needed to spray or protect them in some way.  I'm definitely going to be more careful next time.



Great to know that they are durable, SuLi. I am going to wear them on an oversea trip and was worried if it rains. Was thinking about the spray too. Maybe I should ask the guy who resoled the shoes for me.


----------



## impasto

SuLi said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share that I almost had a heart attack wearing my new kitty flats today.  I picked up Chipotle for dinner tonight since I had a stressful day and didn't want to cook. As I was walking to catch my apartment shuttle, I looked down at my feet and noticed they were covered with muck!  Turns out, the Chipotle employee didn't close the lid to my burrito bowl, causing the contents to spill through the bag and onto my shoes!  I immediately grabbed some napkins and started wiping.  To my relief, the salsa or sauce came right off!  The shoes still look brand new although they may smell a bit like Chipotle. It makes me feel better how durable these velvet flats are since I was trying to figure out if I needed to spray or protect them in some way.  I'm definitely going to be more careful next time.



OMG! I'm so glad they cleaned up well!


----------



## CC.XOXO

Finally got this babe! I really like them! But they are a size/ 1/2size too big! Can't ever trust the sizing guide on net-a-porter!!!


----------



## SuLi

yukiechan said:


> Great to know that they are durable, SuLi. I am going to wear them on an oversea trip and was worried if it rains. Was thinking about the spray too. Maybe I should ask the guy who resoled the shoes for me.



I had mine resoled too, but my cobbler wasn't sure about spraying them.  Please share what yours says!


----------



## bougainvillier

CC.XOXO said:
			
		

> Finally got this babe! I really like them! But they are a size/ 1/2size too big! Can't ever trust the sizing guide on net-a-porter!!!



Congrats. The color is gorgeous! They look at least one size too big though. You should be able to exchange with no additional cost


----------



## CC.XOXO

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Congrats. The color is gorgeous! They look at least one size too big though. You should be able to exchange with no additional cost



Thanks! But too bad my size is no longer available I'll have to return it and get louboutin instead :-/


----------



## sammix3

Ladies, I'm thinking about getting the Dolly in black leather. Do you think it's ok to wear them to work?


----------



## jadecee

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Ladies, I'm thinking about getting the Dolly in black leather. Do you think it's ok to wear them to work?



Depends on what your work's dress code is like?  I think should be ok for somewhere fashion-y but probably not for your typical conservative office. It will likely attract comments.  While I don't think they're uncomfortable, i think they may hurt your feet after a full day at the office...


----------



## Sincerelycass11

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Ladies, I'm thinking about getting the Dolly in black leather. Do you think it's ok to wear them to work?



I agree with sammi, but I also think they would be alright at work, depending on where you work. I don't think the style is that outrageous, I think the height would be the biggest "appropriate" factor. The only way the style would draw major attention is if other fashionistas know the brand.

Also, yes. They are SUPER comfy!! But, they are comfy for 6 inch heels. If you can do a full day in another pair that high, your feet will be in heaven. But if you're used to something smaller, you may be in for a slightly ouchie surprise. 

If you were to get them, and I'm assuming you work at a traditional business/office setting, I'd say  wear them either with a structured suit, below the knee skirt or pants, or perhaps a structured below the knee dress. Id just say keep the suit or dress black, grey, perhaps brown, or very modest colors (navy blue, plum purple, muted green etc)If you wanted to go more casual, perhaps a longer pair of jeans (boot cut or wide leg) with a fitted but darling long sleeved blouse- think with a loose bow at the neck, or with some interesting draping in a nice olive green, or patterned variations of blue- perhaps with gold stud earrings. You can then throw a black blazer over top to give it that professional feel


----------



## sammix3

jadecee said:


> Depends on what your work's dress code is like?  I think should be ok for somewhere fashion-y but probably not for your typical conservative office. It will likely attract comments.  While I don't think they're uncomfortable, i think they may hurt your feet after a full day at the office...



I work in a business casual environment and have worn louboutins and other designer heels before, but with the highest being 120mm. Are they uncomfortable for you?



Sincerelycass11 said:


> I agree with sammi, but I also think they would be alright at work, depending on where you work. I don't think the style is that outrageous, I think the height would be the biggest "appropriate" factor. The only way the style would draw major attention is if other fashionistas know the brand.
> 
> Also, yes. They are SUPER comfy!! But, they are comfy for 6 inch heels. If you can do a full day in another pair that high, your feet will be in heaven. But if you're used to something smaller, you may be in for a slightly ouchie surprise.
> 
> If you were to get them, and I'm assuming you work at a traditional business/office setting, I'd say  wear them either with a structured suit, below the knee skirt or pants, or perhaps a structured below the knee dress. Id just say keep the suit or dress black, grey, perhaps brown, or very modest colors (navy blue, plum purple, muted green etc)If you wanted to go more casual, perhaps a longer pair of jeans (boot cut or wide leg) with a fitted but darling long sleeved blouse- think with a loose bow at the neck, or with some interesting draping in a nice olive green, or patterned variations of blue- perhaps with gold stud earrings. You can then throw a black blazer over top to give it that professional feel



Our dress code is business casual, so no need to wear suits.  I totally thought of the same thing - toning them down by wearing long trousers so people can't see the full heel so they won't know the actual height. Most of my other heels are 100mm to 120mm, so this will be the first 140mm for me. Do you think it may be uncomfortable for me?

Oh and I won't have to worry about others knowing the brand. I'm 99.9% sure no one will know but me.


----------



## jadecee

sammix3 said:


> I work in a business casual environment and have worn louboutins and other designer heels before, but with the highest being 120mm. Are they uncomfortable for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Our dress code is business casual, so no need to wear suits.  I totally thought of the same thing - toning them down by wearing long trousers so people can't see the full heel so they won't know the actual height. Most of my other heels are 100mm to 120mm, so this will be the first 140mm for me. Do you think it may be uncomfortable for me?
> 
> Oh and I won't have to worry about others knowing the brand. I'm 99.9% sure no one will know but me.



I don't think the Dollys are uncomfortable, but I also wouldn't consider them a comfortable/sensible shoe but I think it would also depend on whether you spend most of the day sitting down or whether you have to get up a lot and go to meetings, photocopier, etc.

For me, it isn't comments about it being designer that I'd worry about (generally the only time that has ever happened is if it's CL and they can tell by looking at the soles or if they happen to see my shoes off and look at the label and it's manolos or jimmy chop).  I think more likely (if I were to where the dolly to work) the comments would be height related or something to do with the giant platform.

I think toning them down and wearing trousers would help alleviate people commenting on them, but then I wonder if you'd be in that situation where it looks funny because your pants aren't long enough for the heels (not sure if you know what I mean?)  Like it would look like you hemmed your pants too short?

For me personally, I would avoid just because I rather my shoes not be the topic of conversation when people are talking about me at work (hopefully it's my work product instead) and also because if I have to hide it - it's such a shame because they're such pretty shoes that should be shown off!

Either way - they're gorgeous shoes so you should just do what makes you happy and comfortable!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

sammix3 said:


> I work in a business casual environment and have worn louboutins and other designer heels before, but with the highest being 120mm. Are they uncomfortable for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Our dress code is business casual, so no need to wear suits.  I totally thought of the same thing - toning them down by wearing long trousers so people can't see the full heel so they won't know the actual height. Most of my other heels are 100mm to 120mm, so this will be the first 140mm for me. Do you think it may be uncomfortable for me?
> 
> Oh and I won't have to worry about others knowing the brand. I'm 99.9% sure no one will know but me.




Hmm... they will certainly be comfy- for 140s. But if you havent done too many 140's, id say it may take some at home getting used to! Its certainly doable, and for me 160s get really painful, but if you sit a good amount of the day I'd say go for it if you really want them. Also, they would make fabulous girls night or weekend shoes!!!


----------



## PollyGal

Just pressed 'buy' for a pair of Kitty flats for Christmas...so excited! Hope I will be able to style them!!


----------



## poptarts

Misstake7198 said:


> I ordered black suede Kitty shoe in my size 6.5 from NM, and I just received them. Hmm.... First off, they are size 6, not 6.5; secondly, they are velvet, not suede!  They are definitely cute. I guess, being not suede but velvet is not an issue for me. My question is: do Kitties stretch a little? My feet fit into these size 6 shoes, but my big and second toes are rubbing against the front inside. I can tolerate it now (and sitting in them behind the computer right now is not causing me any discomfort), but not sure how I will feel, say, after spending half-a-day in them. I have a feeling, if they give a little, they will be perfect.
> 
> So, Kitty owners, did your shoes stretch? Any advice ot feedback is appreciated! Thank you!



They look super cute on you  But yes, I would send them back for the 6.5. I have them and so far they have not stretched (been wearing them on and off for a few months); especially if you plan to wear tights with them (dresses).


----------



## jadecee

PollyGal said:


> Just pressed 'buy' for a pair of Kitty flats for Christmas...so excited! Hope I will be able to style them!!



Yay!  I'm sure you'll be able to find lots of ways to style them!


----------



## andi

I just bought a pair of the Bijoux flats- the patent with leopard.  I was looking for help on the sizing.  I couldn't really get a good idea so I thought I would post my thoughts.  They run small.  I went with the larger size and they are still snug! I am hoping they will stretch.  Anyone have a pair that they have worn a bit.  The toe box was definitely snug.  I am keeping them, they do not carry a larger size and I will make them work, but just wondering if anyone found that they get more comfortable.


----------



## heiress-ox

i'm a charlotte olympia newbie & want to take the plunge on a pair of Pollys (leopard/red), i just need a bit of help with sizing.

I'm a US 10-10.5 with slightly wider feet. In CL my TTS is a 41.5 (I size up & down from that accordingly). YSL I wear a 41.5 or a 42. Tory Burch I am a 10.5 (but usually size up to 11 bc they don't have half sizes). Then for non designer Aldo I would wear a 41.

I'm wondering should I go with 41 or 42 for Polly - I know CO doesn't do half sizes which is annoying because a 41.5 may have been perfect, but i'd rather go slightly big and pad. TIA


----------



## fmd914

heiress-ox said:


> i'm a charlotte olympia newbie & want to take the plunge on a pair of Pollys (leopard/red), i just need a bit of help with sizing.
> 
> I'm a US 10-10.5 with slightly wider feet. In CL my TTS is a 41.5 (I size up & down from that accordingly). YSL I wear a 41.5 or a 42. Tory Burch I am a 10.5 (but usually size up to 11 bc they don't have half sizes). Then for non designer Aldo I would wear a 41.
> 
> I'm wondering should I go with 41 or 42 for Polly - I know CO doesn't do half sizes which is annoying because a 41.5 may have been perfect, but i'd rather go slightly big and pad. TIA





Charlotte Olympia does manufacture half sizes.  I don't know if she makes a 41.5 and it wouldn't hurt to look for one.  I wear my CL TTS (for ron rons, simple pumps, etc) in the Polly which is a half size up from my US TTS in heels by Nine West, Franco Sarto etc.  HTH.  I own the Polly and they are a fun and beautiful shoe!


----------



## heiress-ox

fmd914 said:


> Charlotte Olympia does manufacture half sizes.  I don't know if she makes a 41.5 and it wouldn't hurt to look for one.  I wear my CL TTS (for ron rons, simple pumps, etc) in the Polly which is a half size up from my US TTS in heels by Nine West, Franco Sarto etc.  HTH.  I own the Polly and they are a fun and beautiful shoe!



Thank you! I didn't know CO made half sizes, I definitely think my best bet will be to go for the 41.5 then, especially to avoid heel slippage.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

heiress-ox said:


> Thank you! I didn't know CO made half sizes, I definitely think my best bet will be to go for the 41.5 then, especially to avoid heel slippage.



Yup, I wear her half sizes and Polly is definitely one of my fav shoes


----------



## fmd914

heiress-ox said:


> Thank you! I didn't know CO made half sizes, I definitely think my best bet will be to go for the 41.5 then, especially to avoid heel slippage.




There is now a store in New York.  You can try calling or emailing them.  Good luck.  Thanks to your post, I decided to wear my Polly's today when I went to the mall.  I got soooo many compliments.  You have to get them!


----------



## heiress-ox

fmd914 said:


> There is now a store in New York.  You can try calling or emailing them.  Good luck.  Thanks to your post, I decided to wear my Polly's today when I went to the mall.  I got soooo many compliments.  You have to get them!



Perfect, I will contact them tomorrow. 

Also, what do you generally wear your Polly's with? I was initially looking at the kind of egg-shell blue ones, but I think the red is definitely more versatile!


----------



## PollyGal

Officially in LOVE!!! My 1st COs, definitely not my last


----------



## fmd914

heiress-ox said:


> Perfect, I will contact them tomorrow.
> 
> Also, what do you generally wear your Polly's with? I was initially looking at the kind of egg-shell blue ones, but I think the red is definitely more versatile!



My pair is the red/leopard combo and thus I find it pretty easy to pair.  Yesterday, I went the simple way and wore them with a black slouch sweater and black skinnies. I've also worn them with a denim dress, a tan cable dress with a black skinny belt, a yellow sweater with jeans (had on a thin leopard calf hair belt). I mainly stick to simple, straight silhouettes and solid colors.

Hope this helps!  The egg-shell blue ones are beautiful!  I would wear those with cream and pastels.  I think the leopard print isn't as "strong" in that pair and thus would pair well with lighter shades.  I can't wait to see which ones you get!


----------



## jadecee

Thoughts on the CO Lunas?



I'm trying to decide whether to get them at 1st cut for 40% off or try my luck and wait for second cut.  At close to $1k original price, even with 40% off and then adding back tax - they're still pretty pricey.

What are you thoughts?  Cool and cute or fashion victim?  Weigh in!


----------



## poptarts

jadecee said:
			
		

> Thoughts on the CO Lunas?
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to get them at 1st cut for 40% off or try my luck and wait for second cut.  At close to $1k original price, even with 40% off and then adding back tax - they're still pretty pricey.
> 
> What are you thoughts?  Cool and cute or fashion victim?  Weigh in!



I think they are fun but you might not be able to get a lot of wear out of them. Maybe wait for second cut if you don't mind taking a chance?


----------



## starfused

Hi ladies,

Does any of you have the C.O. Arabella? How does it look in real life in terms of the colors? I am asking as I saw the red dolly before in real life and it looks a little orangish.. Also, how is the fit? Net a porter said I should size up but I feel like when I tried size 35 it feels okay? I am usually a TTS 35.5 with average / slightly narrow feet. Thanks! 

http://www.charlotteolympia.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/870x675/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/a/r/arabella_red_6.jpg


----------



## xCHANELx

starfused said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does any of you have the C.O. Arabella? How does it look in real life in terms of the colors? I am asking as I saw the red dolly before in real life and it looks a little orangish.. Also, how is the fit? Net a porter said I should size up but I feel like when I tried size 35 it feels okay? I am usually a TTS 35.5 with average / slightly narrow feet. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.charlotteolympia.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/870x675/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/a/r/arabella_red_6.jpg



I have the Arabella and they fit the same as the Dolly  if you think the red dolly is orange then you will definitely think the Arabella is orange IMO


----------



## starfused

xCHANELx said:


> I have the Arabella and they fit the same as the Dolly  if you think the red dolly is orange then you will definitely think the Arabella is orange IMO



Thanks Chanel! I usually go for loubies and this will be my first C.O. so I guess I'll have to go back to the store again to try it on before getting it on sale at NAP!  But thanks again!


----------



## authenticplease

There is ONE pair of CO web flats in black 38.5 at Jeffrey Atl....they are 30% off. Please post if you take them so everyone won't be calling. The correct current price is marked on the green dot.


----------



## mrsronaldo

Any deals on Paloma size 34?


----------



## LavenderIce

mrsronaldo said:
			
		

> Any deals on Paloma size 34?



You might want to check with NM SF. They get stock in smaller sizes. 

I saw several styles and sizes on the sales rack at NM LV.


----------



## indi3r4

My newest additions.. I'm loving CO more and more!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Today I returned a pair of kitty flats (satin) to SF NM, size 39.5, in case anyone is looking.  I just figured they were too cute for my kind of usual style...


----------



## LavenderIce

indi3r4 said:


> My newest additions.. I'm loving CO more and more!
> View attachment 1978933



Beautiful *indi*!  Congrats!  I didn't know those straps were removable.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

indi3r4 said:


> My newest additions.. I'm loving CO more and more!
> View attachment 1978933



congrats! Those are fabulous shoes


----------



## indi3r4

LavenderIce said:


> Beautiful *indi*!  Congrats!  I didn't know those straps were removable.





CEC.LV4eva said:


> congrats! Those are fabulous shoes



Thank you ladies!  I actually didn't even know that it comes with strap.. so it's nice surprise.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Hey girls

quick questions: do CO run tts or small? I'm dying for a pair of heels ( open toe) but they're one size two small. Can I get away with it or should I forget about them?


----------



## indi3r4

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Hey girls
> 
> quick questions: do CO run tts or small? I'm dying for a pair of heels ( open toe) but they're one size two small. Can I get away with it or should I forget about them?



for me they run TTS european sizing.


----------



## louloulv

indi3r4 said:


> My newest additions.. I'm loving CO more and more!
> View attachment 1978933



Fabulous!!!!!!!


----------



## legaldiva

indi3r4 said:


> My newest additions.. I'm loving CO more and more!
> View attachment 1978933



Can you post some modeling or outfit pics with your new Dollys?

I am being seriously tempted by the burgandy suede Dollys on NM.com ... plus they are an extra 20% off today!!!


----------



## amaka

CEC.LV4eva said:


> congrats! Those are fabulous shoes



They really are Fab! Lovely!!!!


----------



## amaka

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Hey girls
> 
> quick questions: do CO run tts or small? I'm dying for a pair of heels ( open toe) but they're one size two small. Can I get away with it or should I forget about them?



I think they run half to one whole size big... I wear a 39-391/2 in Loubs and I can fit into a 381/2 CO... I prefer the easy fit of a 39 though...but can pull off a 381/2


----------



## amaka

My latest pair of CO...... IN LOVE


----------



## sammix3

amaka said:


> My latest pair of CO...... IN LOVE



Oh my.. They're to die for!


----------



## legaldiva

amaka said:
			
		

> I think they run half to one whole size big... I wear a 39-391/2 in Loubs and I can fit into a 381/2 CO... I prefer the easy fit of a 39 though...but can pull off a 381/2



ITA they seem to be wider which accounts for how they appear to have more room


----------



## indi3r4

legaldiva said:


> Can you post some modeling or outfit pics with your new Dollys?
> 
> I am being seriously tempted by the burgandy suede Dollys on NM.com ... plus they are an extra 20% off today!!!



Will do.. maybe tomorrow? 
and go get em! I had my SA ordered one for me since my size is sold out.. I can't wait!


----------



## indi3r4

amaka said:


> My latest pair of CO...... IN LOVE


AHMAZING!


----------



## legaldiva

*amaka*--for some reason I missed that style ... AMAZING.  I love how they look with your leather skinny pants.

I just ordered my burgandy suede dollys with free rush shipping!  Also, I noticed some of the new styles; I DIE.  Loving the cap toe styles & the orchid flower clips everywhere.  I found some orchid shoe clips on etsy that I'm going to order for my new dollys.  I loved the style but wasn't totally sold on the ankle strap detail; I love that it is removeable.  

Louboutin who?


----------



## amaka

indi3r4 said:


> AHMAZING!



Thank you......


----------



## amaka

legaldiva said:


> *amaka*--for some reason I missed that style ... AMAZING.  I love how they look with your leather skinny pants.
> 
> I just ordered my burgandy suede dollys with free rush shipping!  Also, I noticed some of the new styles; I DIE.  Loving the cap toe styles & the orchid flower clips everywhere.  I found some orchid shoe clips on etsy that I'm going to order for my new dollys.  I loved the style but wasn't totally sold on the ankle strap detail; I love that it is removeable.
> 
> Louboutin who?



Thank you LegalDiva....It was a pre-order on Neimans....


----------



## amaka

sammix3 said:


> Oh my.. They're to die for!



Thank you.....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amaka said:


> My latest pair of CO...... IN LOVE



gorgeous! I've been eyeing these for a while and they look awesome on you! Congrats!


----------



## amaka

CEC.LV4eva said:


> gorgeous! I've been eyeing these for a while and they look awesome on you! Congrats!



Thank you.....


----------



## gymangel812

amaka said:


> My latest pair of CO...... IN LOVE



those are gorgeous! where did you get them?? were they on sale??


----------



## amaka

gymangel812 said:


> those are gorgeous! where did you get them?? were they on sale??



Thank you. Neimans.......  They were pre-order!


----------



## bougainvillier

Any intel on sales? I remembered CO website had sales in July or something. Any chance it'll hit sales this Dec?


----------



## Cicciolina

^^ I'll be in London after Christmas and am also wondering if the Charlotte Olympia store will have a decent sale...


----------



## legaldiva

bougainvillier said:


> Any intel on sales? I remembered CO website had sales in July or something. Any chance it'll hit sales this Dec?



I am waiting on my ruffle ankle strap Dollys in burgandy suede from the NM sale ... and I was at the Last Call in IL today.  They had a few styles in almost every size with an extra 40% off today.

I don't have another shoe purchase in my budget right now so I straight up hid a pair in the racks.  LOL


----------



## indi3r4

legaldiva said:


> I am waiting on my ruffle ankle strap Dollys in burgandy suede from the NM sale ... and I was at the Last Call in IL today.  They had a few styles in almost every size with an extra 40% off today.
> 
> I don't have another shoe purchase in my budget right now so I straight up hid a pair in the racks.  LOL



uh oh.. do you remember what styles? I'm so tempted!


----------



## legaldiva

The linen Priscilla in both the blue and pink colorways. A super amazing gold sandal with seashells (I snapped a pic), and another black and pink ankle strap pump in a harlequinesque pattern.


----------



## legaldiva

My new Dollys!!! I am IN LOVE.


----------



## amaka

legaldiva said:


> My new Dollys!!! I am IN LOVE.



Wow!!!! Those are HOT! They look really good on you. Are they burgundy colored?


----------



## Kayapo97

Cicciolina said:


> ^^ I'll be in London after Christmas and am also wondering if the Charlotte Olympia store will have a decent sale...



The sale is already on in the Mayfair store only small reductions 30% so far by the looks of it.


----------



## legaldiva

amaka said:


> Wow!!!! Those are HOT! They look really good on you. Are they burgundy colored?



Yes--burgandy.  My bedroom has terrible lighting for photos.  It's such a rich, deep burgandy, too.  I have a pair of Tribtoos in a burgandy-ish suede that is much more muted.

The Dollys are on sale in NM stores right now, I think.


----------



## ews

amaka said:
			
		

> Wow!!!! Those are HOT! They look really good on you. Are they burgundy colored?



Beautiful!!! Curious how they fit? TTS? Any stretching?
Thanks


----------



## indi3r4

legaldiva said:
			
		

> My new Dollys!!! I am IN LOVE.



Shoe twins!! I'm in love with mine too.. 

I wore the metallic Priscilla yesterday.. Love it!


----------



## legaldiva

Gorgeous!


----------



## bougainvillier

It's probably been on for a while. US online store started sale.


----------



## sunhorizon

Hi girls! I'm thinking of buying the Suits You flats from the NAP sale, just wondering if anyone else has them and how the sizes run? I'm a 37/37.5 euro size but I usually wear 7. 7.5 is sold out so I won't be able to exchange them if they don't fit. Any advice appreciated  !


----------



## christymarie340

Hey ladies! I'm not a huge shoe person, so I'd love some help...deciding whether to keep these or not; anyone have these? Are they comfortable to wear for more than an hour? I can't decide if the heel is a little too high or not...


----------



## legaldiva

I have those in burgandy and I love them. Very very comfortable. And there I something about the toe box shape that slums my leg so nicely.


----------



## christymarie340

legaldiva said:


> I have those in burgandy and I love them. Very very comfortable. And there I something about the toe box shape that slums my leg so nicely.



Thanks legaldiva! It was the toe box that got me too!!


----------



## indi3r4

christymarie340 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm not a huge shoe person, so I'd love some help...deciding whether to keep these or not; anyone have these? Are they comfortable to wear for more than an hour? I can't decide if the heel is a little too high or not...



Keeper! I was standing/walking around Las Vegas for about 4hrs in them for a friend's bachelor's party. Very comfy!


----------



## xCHANELx

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! I'm not a huge shoe person, so I'd love some help...deciding whether to keep these or not; anyone have these? Are they comfortable to wear for more than an hour? I can't decide if the heel is a little too high or not...



Def a keeper!! Dollys are super comfy and classy! What color are those platform? Are those silver??


----------



## Kyla.A

Hello ladies! I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about the sizing on the kitty  flats. I'm usually a 37.5, but having a narrow foot I can squeeze into a 37. I have found some online, but the colour I want is only in a 38. If I added some padding to the shoes, do you think a 38 would be ok? I want padding anyway as flats hurt my feet!!


----------



## regeens

christymarie340 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm not a huge shoe person, so I'd love some help...deciding whether to keep these or not; anyone have these? Are they comfortable to wear for more than an hour? I can't decide if the heel is a little too high or not...



Definitely a keeper. You can team this up with your Bal motos!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

christymarie340 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm not a huge shoe person, so I'd love some help...deciding whether to keep these or not; anyone have these? Are they comfortable to wear for more than an hour? I can't decide if the heel is a little too high or not...



very comfy for me. They're high, but the relative pitch is low and well structured.

However, from the pix it seems like these shoes are at least half size too large for you? With any shoe above 140mm, they should fit snug, otherwise it's just asking for falls, especially since this suede version will stretch and get bigger with time...

Good luck.


----------



## christymarie340

CEC.LV4eva said:


> very comfy for me. They're high, but the relative pitch is low and well structured.
> 
> However, from the pix it seems like these shoes are at least half size too large for you? With any shoe above 140mm, they should fit snug, otherwise it's just asking for falls, especially since this suede version will stretch and get bigger with time...
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks for the advice CEC.LV4eva they're fit well, and they're not suede...I believe it's a canvas w/a natural material for the platform. They, as I said fit well, and seem comfortable, I'm just wondering about wearing them long term vs walking around the house


----------



## christymarie340

regeens said:


> Definitely a keeper. You can team this up with your Bal motos!



 that's regreens! Good to see you here my friend!


----------



## christymarie340

xCHANELx said:


> Def a keeper!! Dollys are super comfy and classy! What color are those platform? Are those silver??



Thanks xChanelx! It's actually a natural material-not sureof the name, sorry!


----------



## fumi

christymarie340 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm not a huge shoe person, so I'd love some help...deciding whether to keep these or not; anyone have these? Are they comfortable to wear for more than an hour? I can't decide if the heel is a little too high or not...



Definitely keep! Your fantastic legs were born to wear high heels, girl!


----------



## christymarie340

fumi said:


> Definitely keep! Your fantastic legs were born to wear high heels, girl!



Thank you fumi!!


----------



## Kayapo97

christymarie340 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm not a huge shoe person, so I'd love some help...deciding whether to keep these or not; anyone have these? Are they comfortable to wear for more than an hour? I can't decide if the heel is a little too high or not...



Fab legs and shoes, you must keep them!!


----------



## LilMissAwesome

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! I'm not a huge shoe person, so I'd love some help...deciding whether to keep these or not; anyone have these? Are they comfortable to wear for more than an hour? I can't decide if the heel is a little too high or not...



Definitely a keeper and they look fabulous on you!


----------



## blossomlight

Hi, anyone knows whether the charlotte olympia kitty flats are true to size or not?


----------



## bougainvillier

blossomlight said:
			
		

> Hi, anyone knows whether the charlotte olympia kitty flats are true to size or not?



They run True to my US size.


----------



## christymarie340

Kayapo97 said:


> Fab legs and shoes, you must keep them!!





LilMissAwesome said:


> Definitely a keeper and they look fabulous on you!



Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## sammix3

Hi ladies,

I'm usually a 34.5 or 35 in CLs. I'm thinking about getting the dollys. Would a 34 be to small for me? I tried on the 35 and it seems too big. I don't know why they don't do. 34.5.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Does anyone know how the Queen of Hearts strappy sandal heels run? I've got 2 pairs of Paloma in size 38 which squished my little toe a bit but the 38.5 I was slipping out of. Thanks!


----------



## carlinha

Hi CO experts,

I was wondering if anyone here from the US has ordered through the online website which is based in the UK?  They have a pair of shoes in the CW I am looking for which is not available here in the US boutique...

I wanted to know about VAT refund, what shipping carrier they used and what customs duties were if any?

Thank you so much for all your info!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

carlinha said:


> Hi CO experts,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here from the US has ordered through the online website which is based in the UK?  They have a pair of shoes in the CW I am looking for which is not available here in the US boutique...
> 
> I wanted to know about VAT refund, what shipping carrier they used and what customs duties were if any?
> 
> Thank you so much for all your info!



I ordered my shoes when the site was just up and running, so things were wonky back then. However from my experience, VAT was easy, you just email them back for your refund. Shipping = UPS and always +30% duty and taxes coming in to Canada.


----------



## springbaby

First time posting here. Wearing my black kitty flats for the first time today.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## carlinha

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I ordered my shoes when the site was just up and running, so things were wonky back then. However from my experience, VAT was easy, you just email them back for your refund. Shipping = UPS and always +30% duty and taxes coming in to Canada.



thanks so much for the info *CEC*!


----------



## sammix3

For those who have the kitty flats, how do they hold up since they're velvet?


----------



## authenticplease

closetoreal said:
			
		

> First time posting here. Wearing my black kitty flats for the first time today.  Thanks for letting me share!



Love these....they look fantastic on you!


----------



## springbaby

authenticplease said:


> Love these....they look fantastic on you!



Thank you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

closetoreal said:


> First time posting here. Wearing my black kitty flats for the first time today.  Thanks for letting me share!



You look fab!!! congrats for your new Kitty flats! 



carlinha said:


> thanks so much for the info *CEC*!



Np! love your new avi btw


----------



## bagsforme

Got these pricilla stripes on sale.  Undecided about them.  Do you think I can wear in summer too?  They are suede black and blush.


----------



## sammix3

bagsforme said:


> Got these pricilla stripes on sale.  Undecided about them.  Do you think I can wear in summer too?  They are suede black and blush.



Love this! You should keep it!


----------



## xCHANELx

bagsforme said:
			
		

> Got these pricilla stripes on sale.  Undecided about them.  Do you think I can wear in summer too?  They are suede black and blush.



Love I think they are so versatile and fun! Def can wear in the summer


----------



## letsgo

Has anyone seen this 'Dance with me Dolly" pump in-store?? I didn't discover this pump until last week and it's already on sale!  As a musician, I am so desperate to find it! Please let me know if you come across it...


----------



## bougainvillier

letsgo said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen this 'Dance with me Dolly" pump in-store?? I didn't discover this pump until last week and it's already on sale!  As a musician, I am so desperate to find it! Please let me know if you come across it...



It was on sale at 499 two weeks ago or so. My SA had them in 35 for me but I passed. What size are you?


----------



## amusedcleo

letsgo said:


> Has anyone seen this 'Dance with me Dolly" pump in-store?? I didn't discover this pump until last week and it's already on sale!  As a musician, I am so desperate to find it! Please let me know if you come across it...


Not sure what size you are but Footcandyshoes.com has them in size 39 and 40...50% off.  HTH


----------



## authenticplease

Stanley Korshak has three styles left in the $300+ range...


http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infos...bcat=&designercat=Charlotte+Olympia&colorcat=

If you don't see you maize, you might call the store to inquire as all stock is not necessarily posted online.


----------



## moozieblinks

Trying to find Dolly in red satin in a 39.5 new or used any thoughts where I could find them?


----------



## amusedcleo

moozieblinks said:


> Trying to find Dolly in red satin in a 39.5 new or used any thoughts where I could find them?


There are tons of Charlotte Olympia shoes on the Outnet all 50-60% off!!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

amusedcleo said:
			
		

> There are tons of Charlotte Olympia shoes on the Outnet all 50-60% off!!!!!



http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/designer/Charlotte_Olympia

Sizes are selling out fast!


----------



## legaldiva

letsgo said:


> Has anyone seen this 'Dance with me Dolly" pump in-store?? I didn't discover this pump until last week and it's already on sale!  As a musician, I am so desperate to find it! Please let me know if you come across it...



I wish I still played in an orchestra ... I would wear these for every concert!


----------



## j_sio604

got a pair just in time


----------



## redcoral

bagsforme said:


> Got these pricilla stripes on sale.  Undecided about them.  Do you think I can wear in summer too?  They are suede black and blush.



Beautiful! You should keep them.


----------



## MissNataliie

redcoral said:


> Beautiful! You should keep them.



I agree with this!! Those are SO cute!


----------



## **shoelover**

I love rainbows these shoes are amazing! I'm hesitate to purchase them because of the price and two, is it just a one off fashion piece?  Just wanting to know what you all think of these?

Thank you.


----------



## **shoelover**

bagsforme said:


> Got these pricilla stripes on sale.  Undecided about them.  Do you think I can wear in summer too?  They are suede black and blush.



Keep! Look stunning on you!


----------



## bougainvillier

**shoelover** said:
			
		

> I love rainbows these shoes are amazing! I'm hesitate to purchase them because of the price and two, is it just a one off fashion piece?  Just wanting to know what you all think of these?
> 
> Thank you.



I love these but I would wait for sale season. The price tag is cray


----------



## RedHotHeels

Hello ladies! 

I live in *Canada* and I just ordered from *CharlotteOlympia.com* for the first time two weeks ago, I still have not received a shipping confirmation email. My account says my order is still "processing", and the money has already been charged and deducted from my credit card.

Does their site normally take this long to process orders? Perhaps for "international" orders it's longer? I have emailed them, but they are taking just as long to reply. 

Hope someone can shed some light on past experiences... 

Many thanks!


----------



## NY_Mami

Is it okay to half size up in the dolores model???... or is that too big???...


----------



## NY_Mami

**shoelover** said:


> I love rainbows these shoes are amazing! I'm hesitate to purchase them because of the price and two, is it just a one off fashion piece?  Just wanting to know what you all think of these?
> 
> Thank you.



These remind me of that Gradient Rainbow Dress Alexander McQueen made.... I wonder if it's an homage...


----------



## cph706

Does anyone know where to get the Eiffel Tower flat sandals? Thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

cph706 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where to get the Eiffel Tower flat sandals? Thanks!



They were on Nordstrom.com but show sold out now. Perhaps you could call CS to see if they have any instore.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bagsforme said:


> Got these pricilla stripes on sale.  Undecided about them.  Do you think I can wear in summer too?  They are suede black and blush.



I like them on you!!! keep 'em and yes of course you can wear them in the summer


----------



## NY_Mami

No one has sizing on Dolores???....


----------



## indi3r4

NY_Mami said:


> Is it okay to half size up in the dolores model???... or is that too big???...



My Dolores is my normal size so it might be too big.


----------



## moozieblinks

I have 2 pais of the Delores and went a half size up.


----------



## **shoelover**

NY_Mami said:


> No one has sizing on Dolores???....




haven't tried on the style so I can't comment, sorry. Hope someone can help you.


----------



## NY_Mami

**shoelover** said:


> haven't tried on the style so I can't comment, sorry. Hope someone can help you.



*Hopeful*


----------



## NY_Mami

moozieblinks said:


> I have 2 pais of the Delores and went a half size up.



Thank you!!!...


----------



## pquiles




----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pquiles said:


> View attachment 2030224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2030223



gorgeous, congrats!!! 

I saw these during the sale, too bad they didn't have my size


----------



## pquiles

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> gorgeous, congrats!!!
> 
> I saw these during the sale, too bad they didn't have my size



Thank you.  I had to move quickly... I had 3 CO in my bag, by the time I was ready to check out, i was left with only one.


----------



## redcoral

NY_Mami said:


> No one has sizing on Dolores???....



I got my Delores normal size, but prefer a half size up.


----------



## NY_Mami

redcoral said:


> I got my Delores normal size, but prefer a half size up.



Thanks....


----------



## Addicted2Glam

I'm loving my Charlotte Olympia Dolly Slingback's! They're comfortable and so chic. New found love for CO's...already shopping for more!


----------



## MJconfessions

sammix3 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm usually a 34.5 or 35 in CLs. I'm thinking about getting the dollys. Would a 34 be to small for me? I tried on the 35 and it seems too big. I don't know why they don't do. 34.5.


Hey I'm the same size as you and i just ordered the Dolly's in a size 5 from NM.. I've never tried size 5 on.. how much bigger were they? I'm scared I might need an insole and I HATE insoles


----------



## sammix3

MJconfessions said:


> Hey I'm the same size as you and i just ordered the Dolly's in a size 5 from NM.. I've never tried size 5 on.. how much bigger were they? I'm scared I might need an insole and I HATE insoles



I only tried them on once but they were too big, and they were still too big with heel grips.


----------



## Brittanyjadex

Hi, can anyone help me? I recent was gift a pair of the black kitty flats for my birthday....however they are suede? I am really worried they aren't real. Did Charlotte Olympia ever do the kitty flat in black suede?


----------



## Brittanyjadex

* recently was gifted


Any help would be really appreciated, would hate think the person who had bought me them had bought a replica pair .


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi ladies!
Been eyeing these for a while-how's the sizing? Are they heavy? Easy to walk in? I'm used to high heels and wedges, but I know sometimes espadrilles can run heavy (like CL's)

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/...FayPPAodsVMAqQ

Thanks so much!


----------



## gmo

Brittanyjadex said:


> Hi, can anyone help me? I recent was gift a pair of the black kitty flats for my birthday....however they are suede? I am really worried they aren't real. Did Charlotte Olympia ever do the kitty flat in black suede?



I have the black suede ones- I got them at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Brittanyjadex

gmo said:


> I have the black suede ones- I got them at Neiman Marcus.



Would you mind posting a picture? I have only ever seen pictures of the velvet ones.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Brittanyjadex said:


> Hi, can anyone help me? I recent was gift a pair of the black kitty flats for my birthday....however they are suede? I am really worried they aren't real. Did Charlotte Olympia ever do the kitty flat in black suede?



She made suede ones before.


----------



## astromantic

Accidentally hit reply! Sorry!


----------



## eris

Do the kitty flats ever go on sale?


----------



## **shoelover**

I doubt very much the kitty flats would make the sales. They are a popular style and when I visit the boutique they are always sold out.


----------



## weibaobai

I had purchased a pair of the suede ones through NM online....but they ended up sending me the velvet ones anyway....the suede ones were on sale...so I ended up just keeping the velvet ones. 



Brittanyjadex said:


> Would you mind posting a picture? I have only ever seen pictures of the velvet ones.


----------



## legaldiva

I would love to see outfit pics of the kitty flats.  Anyone?


----------



## legaldiva

H&M blonde leather blazer;
No name Burgundy/red tweed skirt;
Burgundy Dolly's without the ankle ruffle.


----------



## Kayapo97

legaldiva said:


> H&M blonde leather blazer;
> No name Burgundy/red tweed skirt;
> Burgundy Dolly's without the ankle ruffle.



Love the co-ordinated look.


----------



## **shoelover**

legaldiva said:


> H&M blonde leather blazer;
> No name Burgundy/red tweed skirt;
> Burgundy Dolly's without the ankle ruffle.



Stunning! http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/cool.gif


----------



## gymangel812

eris said:


> Do the kitty flats ever go on sale?



i saw them on second cut (and there were several) at NM last summer. i regret not buying them


----------



## gmo

Brittanyjadex said:


> Would you mind posting a picture? I have only ever seen pictures of the velvet ones.



Sorry for the delay in my response. Here's a picture of my suede Kitty flats:


----------



## HungryM3

gmo said:


> Sorry for the delay in my response. Here's a picture of my suede Kitty flats:



How's the sizing for this pair? I've been meaning to get a pair but am hesitant as I've never tried them and none of the stores carry them where I'm at. 

TIA!


----------



## gmo

HungryM3 said:


> How's the sizing for this pair? I've been meaning to get a pair but am hesitant as I've never tried them and none of the stores carry them where I'm at.
> 
> TIA!



I'm typically a US 8 and I bought a 38. They're a bit snug, but not uncomfortably so. A 38.5 probably would have been perfect.


----------



## HungryM3

gmo said:


> I'm typically a US 8 and I bought a 38. They're a bit snug, but not uncomfortably so. A 38.5 probably would have been perfect.



Cool!!! Thanks!!! Hope I can find a pair in my size now haha


----------



## cph706

Finally found these! Hope I like them when I get them, haven't seen them IRL yet!


----------



## 8seventeen19

legaldiva said:


> H&M blonde leather blazer;
> No name Burgundy/red tweed skirt;
> Burgundy Dolly's without the ankle ruffle.



Looking gorgeous! You can be my counsel any day. 


I got my first pair of CO, Dolly slingbacks, a few weeks ago and wore them this weekend. I have to say they're kind of difficult to walk in compared to my other 140mm heels. Any tips for walking, especially on uneven i.e. cobblestone surfaces? I can't count how many times I almost went down! I think it's because I put more pressure on the insides of my feet more so than walking even. That island platform is a b!


----------



## legaldiva

shoeaddictklw said:


> Looking gorgeous! You can be my counsel any day.
> 
> 
> I got my first pair of CO, Dolly slingbacks, a few weeks ago and wore them this weekend. I have to say they're kind of difficult to walk in compared to my other 140mm heels. Any tips for walking, especially on uneven i.e. cobblestone surfaces? I can't count how many times I almost went down! I think it's because I put more pressure on the insides of my feet more so than walking even. That island platform is a b!



  Awwww.

The Dollys are tricky.  I feel like the island platform shifts your center of balance even just a little bit more than a regular old platform.  I feel like I'm walking a little more on a stilt than I do in my Tribtoos or CL Biancas.  Practice, I suppose--and stay away from cobblestone anything!

I just snagged a super amazing deal from NM.com today.  I got the Florentina for $116 with the sale plus GCs.  They look so ladylike & retro.  I can't wait to wear them!!!!  

Here's a quick link to hte website for photos: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Charlotte-Olympia-Florentina-Flower-Sandal/prod149660184/


----------



## 8seventeen19

legaldiva said:


> Awwww.
> 
> The Dollys are tricky.  I feel like the island platform shifts your center of balance even just a little bit more than a regular old platform.  I feel like I'm walking a little more on a stilt than I do in my Tribtoos or CL Biancas.  Practice, I suppose--and stay away from cobblestone anything!
> 
> I just snagged a super amazing deal from NM.com today.  I got the Florentina for $116 with the sale plus GCs.  They look so ladylike & retro.  I can't wait to wear them!!!!
> 
> Here's a quick link to hte website for photos: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Charlotte-Olympia-Florentina-Flower-Sandal/prod149660184/



Walking on concrete, flat surfaces... piece of cake. Walking in a restaurant that thought they would be cute installing a brick-like floor, death trap. Not only did I try to take down a wall, I tried to take down an old lady. Oh my, the things we do for our shoes. 


Those Florentina's are CUTE! Insane snag there.


----------



## authenticplease

cph706 said:


> Finally found these! Hope I like them when I get them, haven't seen them IRL yet!



Postmodern pics when you receive them, please!  I love these


----------



## LilMissAwesome

Belinda in silver.


----------



## jpup

LilMissAwesome said:


> Belinda in silver.
> 
> View attachment 2064789



Be still my heart!!!  those are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## LilMissAwesome

jpup said:


> Be still my heart!!!  those are gorgeous!!!!!



Thank you! Haven't had a chance to wear them out yet though.


----------



## cph706

Here are new Parisienne sandals. Please forgive the state of my winter feet!









Also got kitty espadrilles


----------



## indi3r4

LilMissAwesome said:


> Belinda in silver.
> 
> View attachment 2064789



I've been waiting to see this in person.. I want to get it for my sister for her upcoming nuptial. Love it!


----------



## authenticplease

cph706 said:


> Here are new Parisienne sandals. Please forgive the state of my winter feet!



....they are just absolutely wonderful!  Love them on you, thanks for the mod shots(I need to add these to my MUST have list!)


----------



## LilMissAwesome

indi3r4 said:


> I've been waiting to see this in person.. I want to get it for my sister for her upcoming nuptial. Love it!



That's great! These heels are pretty comfortable too!


----------



## Mi_Lan

gmo said:


> Sorry for the delay in my response. Here's a picture of my suede Kitty flats:



They're so cool !


----------



## gmo

Mi_Lan said:


> They're so cool !



Thank you!


----------



## legaldiva

LilMissAwesome said:


> Belinda in silver.
> 
> View attachment 2064789



Be still my heart is RIGHT.  *drops dead*


----------



## LilMissAwesome

legaldiva said:


> Be still my heart is RIGHT.  *drops dead*



Thanks!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cph706 said:


> Here are new Parisienne sandals. Please forgive the state of my winter feet!
> 
> View attachment 2068229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2068228
> 
> 
> Also got kitty espadrilles
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2068231



cute new shoes, congrats


----------



## M4shoes

Hi, I am a newbie here but have been reading posts forever . 
I've got a question, do you guys prefer the kitty flats in velvet or in satin with the crystal eyes? Does anyone has picture of the satin one? Also, this may sound weird but the crystal eyes, is it easy to fall off?

TIA!


----------



## M4shoes

M4shoes said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here but have been reading posts forever .
> I've got a question, do you guys prefer the kitty flats in velvet or in satin with the crystal eyes? Does anyone has picture of the satin one? Also, this may sound weird but the crystal eyes, is it easy to fall off?
> 
> TIA!


I mean, do you guys prefer black suede or black satin? Thank you


----------



## gmo

M4shoes said:


> I mean, do you guys prefer black suede or black satin? Thank you



I have the suede ones. I love them! Can't compare to the satin, but I have other satin shoes that I find myself never reaching for because they're hard for me to pair with my wardrobe.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Wanted to share my Charlotte Olympia Babushkas) they are super cute, i also got the Matreshka purse!! I love them!!

Now all I want is some good weather so I can wear them out


----------



## M4shoes

gmo said:


> I have the suede ones. I love them! Can't compare to the satin, but I have other satin shoes that I find myself never reaching for because they're hard for me to pair with my wardrobe.



Thank you gmo


----------



## jadecee

I just bought the eiffel tower 'parisienne' flats and just a warning for those buying online and not able to try them on.  I found they ran really really large.  I'm almost always a 39 sometimes a 38.5 in COs and I had to size down to a 37.5 in these and my toes are still not near the edge, but I was worried about sizing down any further.  If you love these, I'd say try them on in-store to ensure you get your correct size!


----------



## 91coucou

Hi ladies!
I'm about to buy these velvet kitty flats: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/333741
Is it true I should order the next half size down? Please advise


----------



## oh_my_bag

91coucou said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm about to buy these velvet kitty flats: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/333741
> Is it true I should order the next half size down? Please advise



Hello! I just got these and I find them very true to size! I was a little confused about the sizing after reading this thread as I found most comments suggested getting 1/2 size bigger, but I got my regular size and they fit perfect!

Hope this helps


----------



## 91coucou

oh_my_bag said:


> Hello! I just got these and I find them very true to size! I was a little confused about the sizing after reading this thread as I found most comments suggested getting 1/2 size bigger, but I got my regular size and they fit perfect!
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you for your response! How do you like them? Are they comfy?
Guess I'm gonna order them next week, yay!


----------



## nightsnitch

any one with Dolly pumps feel like they could fall and break an ankle? i have a wedding coming up and i would love to wear them. any tips on minimizing the discomfort?


----------



## indi3r4

nightsnitch said:


> any one with Dolly pumps feel like they could fall and break an ankle? i have a wedding coming up and i would love to wear them. any tips on minimizing the discomfort?



Practice walking in carpeted area first.. I also use insole to add comfort. And I walked/stand for several hours no problem!


----------



## oh_my_bag

91coucou said:


> Thank you for your response! How do you like them? Are they comfy?
> Guess I'm gonna order them next week, yay!



I love them! They are super comfy, and so versatile they go with everything  You should def get them!
The only concern I have is how to care for them since they are velvet (this is my first pair of velvet shoes).


----------



## Greentea

91coucou said:


> Thank you for your response! How do you like them? Are they comfy?
> Guess I'm gonna order them next week, yay!



I found them to be narrow.  I was ready to "pounce" but didn't.


----------



## sleepykitten

Just bought these, adore them so much!


----------



## 91coucou

oh_my_bag said:


> I love them! They are super comfy, and so versatile they go with everything  You should def get them!
> The only concern I have is how to care for them since they are velvet (this is my first pair of velvet shoes).


Yeah... I have no idea how to take care of velvet shoes but I'm pretty sure it's gonna be quite easier than with suede ones..  
Do you have any pictures of your kitty flats?


----------



## 91coucou

sleepykitten said:


> Just bought these, adore them so much!


Congrats!
They look really awesome, love the colour and that little spider - so cute!


----------



## alison_elle

I recently picked up the new embroidered Kitty Flats from SS13. So cute!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sleepykitten said:


> Just bought these, adore them so much!



Congrats! They are gorgeous! These are actually my favorite of all of CO's flats


----------



## oh_my_bag

sleepykitten said:


> Just bought these, adore them so much!



congrats! they are gorgeous, love the tiny spider!


----------



## oh_my_bag

91coucou said:


> Yeah... I have no idea how to take care of velvet shoes but I'm pretty sure it's gonna be quite easier than with suede ones..
> Do you have any pictures of your kitty flats?



I don't have pictures right now but I will take some and post them!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Do the velvet kitty flats ever go on sale? I pre-ordered some at Forward by Elyse Walker since I had a 25% off coupon from a previous mishap, wondering if I got a good deal. Lovely shoes ladies!


----------



## gymangel812

Robyn Loraine said:


> Do the velvet kitty flats ever go on sale? I pre-ordered some at Forward by Elyse Walker since I had a 25% off coupon from a previous mishap, wondering if I got a good deal. Lovely shoes ladies!



someone just asked that a few pages back:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/charlotte-olympia-477826-88.html#post23925382

i saw them on sale last may, second cut even.


----------



## bagmad73

alison_elle said:


> I recently picked up the new embroidered Kitty Flats from SS13. So cute!



I am thinking of getting these too. May I ask how the sizing goes for you? TIA.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

gymangel812 said:


> someone just asked that a few pages back:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/charlotte-olympia-477826-88.html#post23925382
> 
> i saw them on sale last may, second cut even.



Oh now that you mention it I do recall the leopard kitty flats going on sale last winter, but I don't think I've ever seen the black velvet ones on sale (though I only became interested in Charlotte Olympia last summer). I think Farfetch had the suede ones but they were still over $700 on sale. Hmmm


----------



## jadecee

Robyn Loraine said:


> Oh now that you mention it I do recall the leopard kitty flats going on sale last winter, but I don't think I've ever seen the black velvet ones on sale (though I only became interested in Charlotte Olympia last summer). I think Farfetch had the suede ones but they were still over $700 on sale. Hmmm



The black velvet original kitty flats don't go on sale.  Only if you happen to get them through a coupon code or eligible with a gift card promotion, etc.  I think your 25% off is a good deal.

The other colours and fabrications of the kitty flat DO go on sale though.


----------



## witchy_grrl

Hi ladies!! So I just spotted the Priscillas a half size down from my TTS and was wondering if they'd b too tight?? Please lemme know, thanks!!!


----------



## 91coucou

I finally got kitty flats and they fit true to size  They look absolutely amazing and so cute!! Love them


----------



## alison_elle

bagmad73 said:


> I am thinking of getting these too. May I ask how the sizing goes for you? TIA.



I would say TTS. I typically wear an 8.5 in flats so I got these in 38.5. The 38s fit really tight and the 39s were too big.


----------



## oh_my_bag

91coucou said:


> I finally got kitty flats and they fit true to size  They look absolutely amazing and so cute!! Love them



YAY!!!! Congrats!!! 
Please post pictures! I am waiting till the app becomes available again to do so, though I have no action pictures (it is raining non stop here so I will wait till the weather is more stable to wear them)


----------



## bagmad73

alison_elle said:


> I would say TTS. I typically wear an 8.5 in flats so I got these in 38.5. The 38s fit really tight and the 39s were too big.



Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Greentea

Anyone have the Capri version of the Kitty flats? Comfort? I love the tone-one-tone navy ones!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Aw my pre-order for my black velvet kitty flats was pushed back to April 30th.


----------



## 91coucou

oh_my_bag said:


> YAY!!!! Congrats!!!
> Please post pictures! I am waiting till the app becomes available again to do so, though I have no action pictures (it is raining non stop here so I will wait till the weather is more stable to wear them)


I cannot wear my kitties outside either... Guess we have to wait for spring! 
Here are some in-home pictures


----------



## 91coucou

Robyn Loraine said:


> Aw my pre-order for my black velvet kitty flats was pushed back to April 30th.


Why is that??


----------



## Robyn Loraine

91coucou said:


> Why is that??


I'm guessing the shipping time of the merchandise changed from the manufacturer, which means Charlotte Olympia is having issues filling their order. Hopefully it wont be pushed out any further than that, I'm sure they have a ton of pre-orders.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

91coucou said:


> I cannot wear my kitties outside either... Guess we have to wait for spring!
> Here are some in-home pictures



beautiful and I love the tights too!!!


----------



## authenticplease

91coucou said:


> I cannot wear my kitties outside either... Guess we have to wait for spring!
> Here are some in-home pictures



These are great!  So incredibly fun!!


----------



## km8282

Fell head over heels in love with the red glitter Priscillas! 
Having a hard time justifying the $945 price tag for glittery red shoes, though.
Is the Priscilla style comfortable? Maybe that will help sway my decision. 

I wonder if they'll ever go on sale... 
But, feel free to try to convince me to buy them in the meantime!


----------



## 91coucou

CEC.LV4eva said:


> beautiful and I love the tights too!!!


Hehehe, thank you kindly


----------



## tatsu_k

i really want to get those black kitty flats. At first, when i saw them, i was like no uh, but now i see a lot of bloggers style them so cute i really need get a pair ASAP!! 

are they comfy? as i understand they are TTS


----------



## oh_my_bag

91coucou said:


> I cannot wear my kitties outside either... Guess we have to wait for spring!
> Here are some in-home pictures



Love your pictures and how you style them with those tights!


----------



## oh_my_bag

My kitty flats 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Im still wearing for better weather to wear them!


----------



## 91coucou

oh_my_bag said:


> My kitty flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2104071
> 
> Im still wearing for better weather to wear them!


so pretty


----------



## 91coucou

tatsu_k said:


> i really want to get those black kitty flats. At first, when i saw them, i was like no uh, but now i see a lot of bloggers style them so cute i really need get a pair ASAP!!
> 
> are they comfy? as i understand they are TTS



You definitively should get them!  They look so much better in person, believe me! 
When I first put my kitties on I wanted to get them a half size bigger but after few minutes of wearing them I realized they fit just perfectly  I think that kitties are very comfortable and legs look very nice in them


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Hi ladies! 

I am in love with the Belinda platform sandal/booties. Has anyone seen them in GOLD in a size 37 anywhere?

TIA!


----------



## Jennav

I am looking for a shoe from Charlotte Olympia's fall 2011 collection. I used to own it in a 7.5, but my ex-roommate stole it! It was the black shoe with a gold jaguar printed on it. It's eyes were crystals as well. If anyone knows where I can find this, I will be so great full!


----------



## haute_vita

^ thats horrible. best bet ebay?

am i the only one that finds the dolly in nappa to be super uncomfortable...my toe and 2nd toe feels crunched...maybe i need a half size up or something or maybe it is tooo round toed for my long feet. will the nappa stretch more or suede?


----------



## Mi_Lan

91coucou said:


> I cannot wear my kitties outside either... Guess we have to wait for spring!
> Here are some in-home pictures



 I need this pair in my life


----------



## jennytalula

I bet this has been asked a million times, so sorry&#8230; but if I get the kitty flats and my regular size in most shoes is 38, do I stick to that? Or should I take 38.5? I don't have especially narrow feet&#8230; but not super wide ones, either. TIA!


----------



## oh_my_bag

jennytalula said:


> I bet this has been asked a million times, so sorry but if I get the kitty flats and my regular size in most shoes is 38, do I stick to that? Or should I take 38.5? I don't have especially narrow feet but not super wide ones, either. TIA!



I would suggest stick to 38! They are very TTS
HTH


----------



## jennytalula

oh_my_bag said:


> I would suggest stick to 38! They are very TTS
> HTH



Thank you so much!


----------



## Apple.pie

Hi everyone,

This is my first time posting on this thread 

I need help on getting the right size of the new Palomas and I want to order them online. My CL tts is 35.5. I'm not sure what size I should get because I don't know how they run, but I know that the new dollys run smaller. The website only stocks the Paloma in size 35 or 36.

Can anyone tell me whether I should size up to 36 or size down to 35? I'm afraid that the shoes will stretch less because they're made of satin.

TIA!


----------



## legaldiva

NM.com is driving me crazy with their selection.  I passed on the red Isadora, which were about half off in my size ... and they are already gone!


----------



## **shoelover**

Apple.pie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first time posting on this thread
> 
> I need help on getting the right size of the new Palomas and I want to order them online. My CL tts is 35.5. I'm not sure what size I should get because I don't know how they run, but I know that the new dollys run smaller. The website only stocks the Paloma in size 35 or 36.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether I should size up to 36 or size down to 35? I'm afraid that the shoes will stretch less because they're made of satin.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


I'm between 35.5/ 36I would say size up to 36. I tried on these shoes in  a 36 and the satin is really stiff, better to go large and then pad the  shoes if need be. If your in a hot country your feet will swell too. 



legaldiva said:


> NM.com is driving me crazy with their selection.  I passed on the red Isadora, which were about half off in my size ... and they are already gone!



sorry to hear this lega. I understand how you feel.  I've been there myself. have you tried nap?


----------



## Apple.pie

**shoelover** said:


> I'm between 35.5/ 36I would say size up to 36. I tried on these shoes in  a 36 and the satin is really stiff, better to go large and then pad the  shoes if need be. If your in a hot country your feet will swell too.
> 
> 
> sorry to hear this lega. I understand how you feel.  I've been there myself. have you tried nap?




Dear **shoelover**, thanks for your advice... Really appreciate it!


----------



## oorin

Hi girls! I want to ask if any of you have experienced heel slip (not blister kind, the heel/back part of shoes too big that it always falls when you take a step.. if you get what i mean.. sorry if i explain badly lol) with CO pumps like Dolly? I get that with my loubs and it is getting on my nerves. The front part fits nicely but the back always does that so I can't walk properly! Down sizing will squish my foot terribly so its not a choice.

Also, what do you girls think about the gold Dolores? I really want an ankle strap pumps so I don't have to meet my heel slip problem.. But CO doesn't make pretty Dolores ..  The gold one is really pretty and stunning with black jeans .. But I am not someone who wears a lot of bright colours.. Let alone gold.. Lol.. Will it be too "WOW" ? I mean gold shoes are a bit too funky in my country indonesia lol..


----------



## legaldiva

**shoelover** said:


> I'm between 35.5/ 36I would say size up to 36. I tried on these shoes in  a 36 and the satin is really stiff, better to go large and then pad the  shoes if need be. If your in a hot country your feet will swell too.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to hear this lega. I understand how you feel.  I've been there myself. have you tried nap?



Oh--good suggestion; I will start stalking there, too.


----------



## 91coucou

OMG, I am in love with Tiffany Neon Leather Sandals ; to me they look so hot! My boyfriend said that feet look like in prison in them.. wrr, weird -_-
Does anybody have them? 
Here are some pics from net-a-porter


----------



## km8282

Wow! I love those!


----------



## EllenChanEllen

km8282 said:


> Wow! I love those!


Me too, so beautiful!


----------



## legaldiva

Charlotte Dellal will be at NM in Chicago on April 18th.  I also saw she will be at NM in Dallas on 4/16.

I'm going to try to make the Chicago signing.  Very excited.


----------



## xCHANELx

legaldiva said:


> Charlotte Dellal will be at NM in Chicago on April 18th.  I also saw she will be at NM in Dallas on 4/16.
> 
> I'm going to try to make the Chicago signing.  Very excited.



So exciting! Please share pix after your signing! Is she going to Any other stores? Thank you!


----------



## authenticplease

And in the ATL on the 17th!


----------



## precious_raat

So glad to find this thread, just wondering if anyone from US made a purchase from CO website? Just wondering if the price listed online is inclusive of VAT. I am after the bisoux flat in burgundy/leopard combo... 

Thanks all..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

precious_raat said:


> So glad to find this thread, just wondering if anyone from US made a purchase from CO website? Just wondering if the price listed online is inclusive of VAT. I am after the bisoux flat in burgundy/leopard combo...
> 
> Thanks all..



Yes inclusive. You also buy inclusive. Then once you receive your item with proof of delivery, then you ask for refund VAT. Good luck!


----------



## 8seventeen19

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yes inclusive. You also buy inclusive. Then once you receive your item with proof of delivery, then you ask for refund VAT. Good luck!



I was just wondering the same thing. Did you have to pay customs here? It seems crazy to charge for VAT when most online stores just automatically deduct it. Such a PITA.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

shoeaddictklw said:


> I was just wondering the same thing. Did you have to pay customs here? It seems crazy to charge for VAT when most online stores just automatically deduct it. Such a PITA.



I was in Canada when I ordered from them a year or two ago. So yes, of course taxes and duties. If you do a search back, many PFers in the US had to pay as well. 
Their site is wonky in my previous experience but getting the VAT back is really easy actually. Much less of a hassle than placing the order.


----------



## precious_raat

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I was in Canada when I ordered from them a year or two ago. So yes, of course taxes and duties. If you do a search back, many PFers in the US had to pay as well.
> Their site is wonky in my previous experience but getting the VAT back is really easy actually. Much less of a hassle than placing the order.




@CEC.LV4eva: Thank you so much for the info on the VAT.


The import duty to the US is roughly 10%.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

precious_raat said:


> @CEC.LV4eva: Thank you so much for the info on the VAT.
> 
> 
> The import duty to the US is roughly 10%.



NP, hope you get your shoes soon and don't forget to do a reveal here


----------



## legaldiva

I think so. Not sure how to find out except by contacting a NM SA directly.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Tried these on today.


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> And in the ATL on the 17th!



So I am going to run by NM today to find out how the appearance of CD will be set up......and see what size shoes they have available :ninja:

Does anyone have any intel?!

The last NM signing I attended was for CLs and it was chaos.  There was very little size inventory and the shoes had to be purchased at NM on the day of the signing which did not give many options.  I brought a second pair that I wanted signed and purchased a pair that day....that I did not want signed as they were flats.  I was allowed to wait in line since I had a receipt and just had Msr L signed the HH pair I brought from home.  I wonder what the options will be here....


----------



## 8seventeen19

precious_raat said:


> @CEC.LV4eva: Thank you so much for the info on the VAT.
> 
> 
> The import duty to the US is roughly 10%.



That number helps. Thanks!! I think I am going to wait on the Debonaire until sale time and I still have not made up my mind on color. I wish they came in purple like the Josephine. I just cannot justify another 150mm shoe that I cannot wear on a regular-ish basis.

I will say that the website has the BEST selection for my teeny size. 



legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2130795
> 
> 
> Tried these on today.



These are really cute! I love the pony print.


----------



## legaldiva

authenticplease said:


> So I am going to run by NM today to find out how the appearance of CD will be set up......and see what size shoes they have available :ninja:
> 
> Does anyone have any intel?!
> 
> The last NM signing I attended was for CLs and it was chaos. There was very little size inventory and the shoes had to be purchased at NM on the day of the signing which did not give many options. I brought a second pair that I wanted signed and purchased a pair that day....that I did not want signed as they were flats. I was allowed to wait in line since I had a receipt and just had Msr L signed the HH pair I brought from home. I wonder what the options will be here....


 
I RSVP'd via phone to the Chicago event.  I am going to bring my burgandy suede Dolly's for signing (with my NM receipt--good advice, thanks!), but I am hoping to get a pair of the black suede Desiree Pompom pump.  

I just saw the Eclipse in a mod shot, though ... they were so much cuter than I could have originally pictured them.


----------



## legaldiva

authenticplease said:


> So I am going to run by NM today to find out how the appearance of CD will be set up......and see what size shoes they have available :ninja:
> 
> Does anyone have any intel?!
> 
> The last NM signing I attended was for CLs and it was chaos. There was very little size inventory and the shoes had to be purchased at NM on the day of the signing which did not give many options. I brought a second pair that I wanted signed and purchased a pair that day....that I did not want signed as they were flats. I was allowed to wait in line since I had a receipt and just had Msr L signed the HH pair I brought from home. I wonder what the options will be here....


 
I RSVP'd via phone to the Chicago event.  I am going to bring my burgandy suede Dolly's for signing (with my NM receipt--good advice, thanks!), but I am hoping to get a pair of the black suede Desiree Pompom pump.  

I just saw the Eclipse in a mod shot, though ... they were so much cuter than I could have originally pictured them.


----------



## authenticplease

legaldiva said:


> I RSVP'd via phone to the Chicago event.  I am going to bring my burgandy suede Dolly's for signing (with my NM receipt--good advice, thanks!), but I am hoping to get a pair of the black suede Desiree Pompom pump.
> 
> I just saw the Eclipse in a mod shot, though ... they were so much cuter than I could have originally pictured them.



I am glad I went to preview as they are currently low on sizes and options/styles. I too RSVPed and thought I would purchase the hyena pony hair kitty flats and bring a pair of heels I already have but they did not have the kitty flats instore. The SA said they were getting inventory in just for the signing but it hasn't arrived yet. 




Then I slipped by Jeffrey Atl to see what stock they have and to tease my SA. I would so prefer that the signing be there. They told me the last signing they had at Jeffrey, CO took blank white heels they had just for the event and she drew/decorated them for every person that came for the signing. They said she was incredible and worth meeting. Very creative and unique experience.


----------



## legaldiva

authenticplease said:


> I am glad I went to preview as they are currently low on sizes and options/styles. I too RSVPed and thought I would purchase the hyena pony hair kitty flats and bring a pair of heels I already have but they did not have the kitty flats instore. The SA said they were getting inventory in just for the signing but it hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> View attachment 2138681
> 
> 
> Then I slipped by Jeffrey Atl to see what stock they have and to tease my SA. I would so prefer that the signing be there. They told me the last signing they had at Jeffrey, CO took blank white heels they had just for the event and she drew/decorated them for every person that came for the signing. They said she was incredible and worth meeting. Very creative and unique experience.


 
I will just die if she does this next week.  I need a pair of white heels so bad.


----------



## flaweddesignn

for ladies looking for sale, foot candy still has some from last season available.

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=OLY&group=F12


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

how is the shoes??is it TTS and is it comfortable??the heels looks really high


----------



## tatsu_k

ladies, im planning a trip next weekend to BG in NYC to get me some kitty flats. I noticed that they come in velvet and satin, what do you think is more relevant for summer? I like velvet and feel its more dressy but i feel like it is more spring/fall item than hot NYC summer. But i have not seen much of satin ones, is it because they are less popular?


----------



## km8282

tatsu_k said:


> ladies, im planning a trip next weekend to BG in NYC to get me some kitty flats. I noticed that they come in velvet and satin, what do you think is more relevant for summer? I like velvet and feel its more dressy but i feel like it is more spring/fall item than hot NYC summer. But i have not seen much of satin ones, is it because they are less popular?



I've been trying to decide between the two as well. Here are my pros/cons:

- Worried the satin will stain easily if they get wet. 

- I tend to wear flats for a very casual look, and velvet could be too dressy

- my really kitty's fur sticking all over the velvet  

Please let us know what you decide! If you don't find what you are looking for at BG, there is a CO in NYC too. 

Good luck!


----------



## tatsu_k

km8282 said:


> I've been trying to decide between the two as well. Here are my pros/cons:
> 
> - Worried the satin will stain easily if they get wet.
> 
> - I tend to wear flats for a very casual look, and velvet could be too dressy
> 
> - my really kitty's fur sticking all over the velvet
> 
> Please let us know what you decide! If you don't find what you are looking for at BG, there is a CO in NYC too.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks! i never even thought about CO store  i have two kitties too, your point is right about velvet be covered in hair.. i guess the practical side gonna win meaning going with satin ones and be supa-dupa careful cause those r gonna be my first 600$ flats ))))


----------



## authenticplease

They are all uniquely different and seeing them IRL makes the choice difficult!

The satin kitty flats have such incredible, vivid saturated color....the blue is stunning....with rhinestone eyes.

The velvet flats are such a fabulous contrast b/t the gold heel, rich velvet and gold embroidered face( I have the web flats with the spider)

The pony hair hyena flats are next on my list!  I alway find animal prints a great nuetral for year round.....but I would not wear them on our hottest, humid Southern days.

Another choice is the black and pale pink textured cotton kitty flats with very detailed eyes.  I tried on the black but keep thinking about the very pale pink.  I would spray them well with a Vectra fabric protector/sealer and enjoy them all summer.

It was interesting to see them in person as the variations are quite distinct and IMO is enough to justify a couple of pair of kitty flats

Please post whatever you decide to purchase.....and mod shots too please.


----------



## authenticplease

If you are a 37.5 then two bargain pair in what looks to be great condition just popped up....
For $300 BIN!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Charlotte-Olympia-Shoe-/261200959942?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd0ca59c6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Charlotte-Olympia-/261200992297?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd0cad829


----------



## km8282

The blue velvet ones are great! Looks a little too good to be true... I wonder what the catch is...


----------



## legaldiva

authenticplease said:


> If you are a 37.5 then two bargain pair in what looks to be great condition just popped up....
> For $300 BIN!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Charlotte-Olympia-Shoe-/261200959942?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd0ca59c6
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Charlotte-Olympia-/261200992297?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd0cad829


 
Good deals.  I have found that Ebay prices for CO are really high; however, I have found good deals at our Last Call.  My favorite store, as many already know.  :ninja:


----------



## authenticplease

legaldiva said:


> Good deals.  I have found that Ebay prices for CO are really high; however, I have found good deals at our Last Call.  My favorite store, as many already know.  :ninja:



If they had been my size, I would have hit BIN already. hmmmmm......I may have to visit LC soon:ninja::ninja:


----------



## legaldiva

I'm getting so excited for tomorrow's signing in Chicago.  I will be there & post pics along with a story update!


----------



## authenticplease

I can't wait to hear how things go in Chicago

ATL was rather sedate today.....I walked in to lots of photos being taken.


----------



## authenticplease

And I did not recognize the gorgeous Charlotte when I first walked in, I thought she was one of the fragrance ladies that runs up to spray you with perfume as she was holding her 'perfume bottle' clutch.    She was very lovely and dressed very old Hollywould with red lips that matched her red CO shoes!  (I don't know why I was expecting a dark haired lady.....the joke was on me:giggles:

I really wanted to purchase a pair of shoes but they did not have any kitty flats in my size and only the really high platform pumps, 140hh and up, so I forced myself to not purchase.....I so wanted the experience of getting my shoes signed


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> and i did not recognize the gorgeous charlotte when i first walked in, i thought she was one of the fragrance ladies that runs up to spray you with perfume as she was holding her 'perfume bottle' clutch.


----------



## authenticplease

I did watch some of the other ladies getting their shoes and box tops signed....


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> I did watch some of the other ladies getting their shoes and box tops signed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146180
> 
> View attachment 2146181



And they were doing tarot card readings. Lots of champagne and small nibbles.....


----------



## authenticplease

I did have the chance to speak with CO.  She was very friendly and personable!  I commented on her fun perfume clutch and she complimented my heart clutch she has been traveling a lot....Dallas yesterday, ATL today, Chicago tomorrow....


Sorry for the odd posts but my iPad is not letting me edit.


----------



## tatsu_k

does anyone know if she is coming to NYC?


----------



## Ilgin

^^ the blonde hair looks gorgeous on her, better than the red imo. Beautiful pics!


----------



## 91coucou

authenticplease said:


> I did watch some of the other ladies getting their shoes and box tops signed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146180
> 
> View attachment 2146181


Wow.. You are so lucky that you had the opportunity to be there! I really like Charlotte's look and especially that white sweater   Does anybody know where I can find similar? And what about her shoes? Can you ID them, please? 
Thank you for sharing these incredible photos with us!


----------



## authenticplease

91coucou said:


> Wow.. You are so lucky that you had the opportunity to be there! I really like Charlotte's look and especially that white sweater   Does anybody know where I can find similar? And what about her shoes? Can you ID them, please?
> Thank you for sharing these incredible photos with us!



My pleasure!  She was so gorgeous in person.....and so incredibly nice. 

Her white sweater had a vintage look, like it was mixed with angora.  stunning with the emerald green dress and red lips & shoes!  Her shoes were CO.  I was excited to see her in a reasonable heel(I had expected she would have on platforms and it was refreshing to see the non platform lower heel IMO). 

I don't know where you can find the red.  I looked for them on Shopstyle to no avail.  Modi Operandi has a nuetral fabric sling back with the same profile but it has a bow or knot on the top.  It just came out via email to me today so I don't know if it is a new style or not.  Of course Charlotte would wear her 'coming soon' classics first.


----------



## authenticplease

Here is another shot of her


----------



## 8seventeen19

authenticplease said:


> Here is another shot of her
> View attachment 2148032



Such lovely pictures! Thank you for posting. I found out that she was in Houston the day of on NM's Instagram. I cannot believe I did not get any emails about it as I would have gone! I didn't think she was coming here.


----------



## 91coucou

authenticplease said:


> My pleasure!  She was so gorgeous in person.....and so incredibly nice.
> 
> Her white sweater had a vintage look, like it was mixed with angora.  stunning with the emerald green dress and red lips & shoes!  Her shoes were CO.  I was excited to see her in a reasonable heel(I had expected she would have on platforms and it was refreshing to see the non platform lower heel IMO).
> 
> I don't know where you can find the red.  I looked for them on Shopstyle to no avail.  Modi Operandi has a nuetral fabric sling back with the same profile but it has a bow or knot on the top.  It just came out via email to me today so I don't know if it is a new style or not.  Of course Charlotte would wear her 'coming soon' classics first.


Thank you kindly for your response and posting one more picture!


----------



## authenticplease

Here are another pair of kitty flats on the 'Bay...38 for $450 OBO

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/GUARANTEED-A...t=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ac3c78199&_uhb=1


----------



## tatsu_k

Hey girls, im joining the club, first official PF reveal and it happened to be CO


----------



## authenticplease

Me, me.....I wanna see!  Gotta give me more than the box top though


----------



## tatsu_k

Ok, a little more


----------



## authenticplease

tatsu_k said:


> Ok, a little more



  such classic CO flats!  You are gonna love them.....now we need a mod shot....or twelve


----------



## sammix3

tatsu_k said:


> Ok, a little more



Yay congrats!


----------



## tatsu_k

Thanks!! Im so happy  they are supper comfy. I was deciding between satin one and velvet ones, and when I saw all of them INR i went with cotton/embroided ones. Too bad i missed CO in Bergdorf, she was there few days ago for shoe signing..


----------



## tatsu_k

I really loved her horoscope collection, but since my sign Taurus was in brown color (my east favourite) i decided to go wit kitties


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

authenticplease said:


> Here is another shot of her
> View attachment 2148032



Ohh... she is so beautiful  I love her style!



tatsu_k said:


> Hey girls, im joining the club, first official PF reveal and it happened to be CO



Congrats!!! They're adorable!


----------



## legaldiva

I never got my CO Chicago trip. The weather cancelled all flights so she went directly to NYC. So bummed


----------



## 91coucou

tatsu_k said:


> Thanks!! Im so happy  they are supper comfy. I was deciding between satin one and velvet ones, and when I saw all of them INR i went with cotton/embroided ones. Too bad i missed CO in Bergdorf, she was there few days ago for shoe signing..


Congratulations! They look amazing on you!


----------



## authenticplease

legaldiva said:


> I never got my CO Chicago trip. The weather cancelled all flights so she went directly to NYC. So bummed



  I am so bummed for you that her Chicago stopped worked out that way.


----------



## authenticplease

tatsu_k said:


> Thanks!! Im so happy  they are supper comfy. I was deciding between satin one and velvet ones, and when I saw all of them INR i went with cotton/embroided ones. Too bad i missed CO in Bergdorf, she was there few days ago for shoe signing..



Your furbaby has the sweetest feet


----------



## tatsu_k

authenticplease said:


> Your furbaby has the sweetest feet



Thanks  she's a little poser, she was more exited about the box though


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

just ordered my first pair of olympia pump. Does the shoes run TTS or ??


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ CO run true to size.


----------



## **shoelover**

tatsu_k said:


> Thanks!! Im so happy  they are supper comfy. I was deciding between satin one and velvet ones, and when I saw all of them INR i went with cotton/embroided ones. Too bad i missed CO in Bergdorf, she was there few days ago for shoe signing..



Stunning  I'm loving CO's latest  collection. Too cute furbaby's feet


----------



## **shoelover**

Can a CO fan please help with the authenticity of these booties?

Item name: Charlotte Olympia 
Item number: 130893901061 
Seller:  egglet78 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1308939010...84.m1423.l2649

I've also added more pics from the seller. 

I did post in the 'shoe authenticity' but no-one answered  Your help would be very much appreciated. THANK YOU


----------



## authenticplease

Tom Binns and CO collab.....






















http://www.charlotteolympia.com/tombinns-1.html

I adore the punk kitties


----------



## sammix3

These sandals just came out.. What do you think?


----------



## pinklining

sammix3 said:


> These sandals just came out.. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2190376
> 
> View attachment 2190377
> 
> View attachment 2190378
> 
> View attachment 2190379



The design is too simple/generic.. definitely not worth the price tag IMO.


----------



## oh_my_bag

sammix3 said:


> These sandals just came out.. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2190376
> 
> View attachment 2190377
> 
> View attachment 2190378
> 
> View attachment 2190379



Love these! Have them in my NAP wishlist but I agree they are not worth full price. I would get them if they go on sale only
IMHO &#128522;


----------



## minhasa

Sale started today at the Manhattan store- 30% off resort and spring


----------



## Advo

I know this is the shoe forum, but does anyone know if the yellow scent clutch is still available anywhere?


----------



## Shopmore

tatsu_k said:


> Thanks!! Im so happy  they are supper comfy. I was deciding between satin one and velvet ones, and when I saw all of them INR i went with cotton/embroided ones. Too bad i missed CO in Bergdorf, she was there few days ago for shoe signing..


Hi!  I just purchased the velvet version of these embroidered ones - I was just curious on what you've been wearing with yours.  I haven't seen too many mod pics.


----------



## tatsu_k

Shopmore said:


> Hi!  I just purchased the velvet version of these embroidered ones - I was just curious on what you've been wearing with yours.  I haven't seen too many mod pics.



I actually wore mine just once since i bought them with black pants and my green equipment blouse. Its been raining here almost on daily basis. Im going to wear them this Thursd on my Commencement!!  will def post pics this weekend


----------



## Shopmore

tatsu_k said:


> I actually wore mine just once since i bought them with black pants and my green equipment blouse. Its been raining here almost on daily basis. Im going to wear them this Thursd on my Commencement!!  will def post pics this weekend


 
Sounds great!  Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## bagsforme

NM.com  has embroidered kitty flats on sale.  Most sizes available.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Charl...s%26rd%3D1&eItemId=prod153140232&cmCat=search


----------



## Gettahermes

my kitty collection by Charlotte olympia


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

how is charlotte olympia's high heels?? are they  comfortable ??truee to size?


----------



## sambalsotong

Gettahermes said:


> my kitty collection by Charlotte olympia



What a beautiful collection!


----------



## sammix3

Gettahermes said:


> my kitty collection by Charlotte olympia



Love all the colors! I wish I got the pink ones when they were around


----------



## 91coucou

Gettahermes said:


> my kitty collection by Charlotte olympia


Lovely!


----------



## Gettahermes

sambalsotong said:


> What a beautiful collection!





sammix3 said:


> Love all the colors! I wish I got the pink ones when they were around





91coucou said:


> Lovely!




thank you all, i love them very colorful and time for summer shoes


----------



## PollyGal

Gettahermes said:


> my kitty collection by Charlotte olympia



Amazing collection!


----------



## september1985

happy Sunday dear CO lovers! I'm thrilled to share my second pair and Nordstrom sale SCORE!! 

Serena


----------



## september1985

label.hoe said:


> happy Sunday dear CO lovers! I'm thrilled to share my second pair and Nordstrom sale SCORE!!
> 
> Serena
> View attachment 2205117
> View attachment 2205118
> View attachment 2205119



Charlotte Olympia Serena


----------



## Robyn Loraine

What do you think would be harder to maintain with the kitty flats; the velvet flats with gold heel, the satin flats (with crystal eyes), or the velvet espadrilles? TIA for any input from owners of kitty flats


----------



## PollyGal

Robyn Loraine said:


> What do you think would be harder to maintain with the kitty flats; the velvet flats with gold heel, the satin flats (with crystal eyes), or the velvet espadrilles? TIA for any input from owners of kitty flats



I have the velvet flats and they are wearing well - that said, I never let them get wet!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

PollyGal said:


> I have the velvet flats and they are wearing well - that said, I never let them get wet!


Thanks for the advice! I just got the white embroidered kitty flats for $365 at Moda Operandi! I hope they fit!


----------



## 91coucou

label.hoe said:


> happy Sunday dear CO lovers! I'm thrilled to share my second pair and Nordstrom sale SCORE!!
> 
> Serena
> View attachment 2205117
> View attachment 2205118
> View attachment 2205119


So pretty! Add some mod pics, please...


----------



## Greentea

I love those Kitty Anarchy shoes!


----------



## NeonLights

Gettahermes said:


> my kitty collection by Charlotte olympia



Makes me want a pair 

Great collection


----------



## september1985

label.hoe said:


> Charlotte Olympia Serena



Here are my mod pics! enjoy


----------



## september1985

91coucou said:


> So pretty! Add some mod pics, please...



thank you! I love this style  similar to the Isla


----------



## pixiesparkle

hi ladies! I just received my black velvet Kitty flats today and they are even cuter in person. The only problem I have is the fit. I ordered my TTS which is 37.5 (although it varies from 36.5 - 37.5 depending on the brand). When I tried the Kitty flats on, my left foot felt especially loose and there is a gap on both sides. I have very narrow feet so that might have been a contributing factor. Do you think I should exchange for size 37 or keep 37.5?

 Thanks so much in advance!1


----------



## pocketsandbows

label.hoe said:


> happy Sunday dear CO lovers! I'm thrilled to share my second pair and Nordstrom sale SCORE!!
> 
> Serena
> View attachment 2205117
> View attachment 2205118
> View attachment 2205119


 
Are these tts? I am a 7.5 in the u.s. Should i get a 7.5 or an 8? Also what do you think of the leopard espardrille pair? Those are the ones I'm contemplating on


----------



## 91coucou

label.hoe said:


> Here are my mod pics! enjoy
> View attachment 2209544
> View attachment 2209545
> View attachment 2209546


They look perfect and so sexy on you!


----------



## september1985

pocketsandbows said:


> Are these tts? I am a 7.5 in the u.s. Should i get a 7.5 or an 8? Also what do you think of the leopard espardrille pair? Those are the ones I'm contemplating on



these run small, I went 1/2 size up. you can't go wrong with leopard! they are sexy and go with almost everything!! 

good luck


----------



## september1985

91coucou said:


> They look perfect and so sexy on you!



thank you  I'm very happy with them!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Any sizing advice for the Eden cutout suede sandals?
I seem to remember reading that CO flats sometimes run a little long


----------



## LilMissAwesome

Kitty flats in gold! Limited to Singapore On Pedder


----------



## LilMissAwesome

You got so many colours! The pink is sold out in Singapore. May I know where did you get these?


----------



## LilMissAwesome

Gettahermes said:


> my kitty collection by Charlotte olympia



You got so many colours! The pink is sold out in Singapore. May I know where did you get these?


----------



## Shopmore

Ladies, I am new to Charlotte Olympia and recently purchased a pair of the kitty flats.  My question is am I too late for this style as far as still being "on trend"?  I had no idea these shoes existed until recently and heard from and SA at NM today that this style had been out for about 2 years now. I just don't want to feel "dated".


----------



## Tscb

http://s595.photobucket.com/user/woolfetwolfe/media/eden.jpg.html 

Love, love, love these shoes!


----------



## bagsforme

Shopmore said:


> Ladies, I am new to Charlotte Olympia and recently purchased a pair of the kitty flats.  My question is am I too late for this style as far as still being "on trend"?  I had no idea these shoes existed until recently and heard from and SA at NM today that this style had been out for about 2 years now. I just don't want to feel "dated".



I don't think they're dated.  Maybe if they didn't come out season after season they would be.  
I waiting for a pair to come today.


----------



## Shopmore

bagsforme said:


> I don't think they're dated.  Maybe if they didn't come out season after season they would be.
> I waiting for a pair to come today.



Thanks for your thoughts.  Which pair are you receiving today?


----------



## authenticplease

sammix3 said:


> These sandals just came out.. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2190376
> 
> View attachment 2190377
> 
> View attachment 2190378
> 
> View attachment 2190379



I think they are cute, classy and perfect for summer!  But I also think they are really pricey for sandals.....I would only purchase them on sale, at least 30% off!


----------



## authenticplease

Advo said:


> I know this is the shoe forum, but does anyone know if the yellow scent clutch is still available anywhere?



It was at NM.


----------



## authenticplease

Gettahermes said:


> my kitty collection by Charlotte olympia



Love your kitty family!  Such yummy vibrant colors


----------



## authenticplease

label.hoe said:


> Here are my mod pics! enjoy
> View attachment 2209544
> View attachment 2209545
> View attachment 2209546



Gorgeous....that vibrant blue looks fab against your skin!


----------



## authenticplease

New styles to preorder for fall2013...

Fairy Tale Collection

From Nordstrom(currently showing on Website)

'Fashionably Late' in black and white

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/charlotte-olympia-fashionably-late-flat/3531121


----------



## authenticplease

And I can't edit my above post but here is the rest of the collection....

Fashionably Late photos







Sleeping kitties(NM has these)




Sleeping Beauty Court




Bear Necessities 




Timeless Court




Kiss Me




Darcy


----------



## authenticplease

And a few more for fall/winter 2013....


----------



## bagsforme

Shopmore said:


> Thanks for your thoughts.  Which pair are you receiving today?



UGH!  NM.com sent me the wrong kitty flats.  They were suppose to be the cotton ones and they sent the satin.  Now my size is sold out everywhere.


----------



## authenticplease

Shopmore said:


> Hi!  I just purchased the velvet version of these embroidered ones - I was just curious on what you've been wearing with yours.  I haven't seen too many mod pics.



There are lots of mod shots with bloggers and celebs if you check in on fabsugar.com

Here are some images taken from google images...






	

		
			
		

		
	
 (from the blond salad)


----------



## Shopmore

bagsforme said:


> UGH!  NM.com sent me the wrong kitty flats.  They were suppose to be the cotton ones and they sent the satin.  Now my size is sold out everywhere.



Oh that stinks  NM made a mistake with me too.  I originally ordered the embroidered ones on sale and they sent me the satin ones that are still full price.  Are you going to keep those or take them back?


----------



## authenticplease

And a couple more....


----------



## sammix3

I preordered the sleeping kitty flats, they'll be my first COs. can't wait!


----------



## sammix3

I want to order the sleeping kitty in the black suede with glitter too! Wondering what other colors the sleeping kitty flats will come in


----------



## bagsforme

Shopmore said:


> Oh that stinks  NM made a mistake with me too.  I originally ordered the embroidered ones on sale and they sent me the satin ones that are still full price.  Are you going to keep those or take them back?



sending them back.  don't like the satin ones at all.


----------



## authenticplease

sammix3 said:


> I want to order the sleeping kitty in the black suede with glitter too! Wondering what other colors the sleeping kitty flats will come in



Nordies has them online in brown velvet for preorder...




And Luisaviaroma has them in tumbled suede....







And they also have kitty booties!


----------



## indi3r4

ohhh that sleeping kitty is so cute!! I'm waiting for the red espadrille kitty to arrive from Nordstrom. As well as the blue leopard polly that I've been eyeing for awhile from NM.


----------



## sammix3

authenticplease said:


> Nordies has them online in brown velvet for preorder...
> 
> View attachment 2213178
> 
> 
> And Luisaviaroma has them in tumbled suede....
> 
> View attachment 2213179
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213180
> 
> 
> And they also have kitty booties!
> 
> View attachment 2213185
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213186



Hmm.. What is tumbled suede?

I preordered the brown velvet ones but they don't have a 35 on luisaviaroma, so I just gotta wait until NM or someone else carries it.


----------



## Gettahermes

LilMissAwesome said:


> You got so many colours! The pink is sold out in Singapore. May I know where did you get these?




hi Lil, i bought all of them in NY


----------



## Glamnatic

I want to order the kitty flats on sale in satin red, sale price is 399. Does any one has this specific model?? Would you recommend this purchase? I'm still unsure! Also do they fit true to size? Thanks!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Got these on sale recently! Comfy and cute


----------



## sammix3

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2214662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these on sale recently! Comfy and cute



Super cute!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2214662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these on sale recently! Comfy and cute



These are super cute! Can I ask where you got them on sale from?


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

authenticplease said:


> And a few more for fall/winter 2013....
> 
> View attachment 2212733
> 
> 
> View attachment 2212734
> 
> 
> View attachment 2212736
> 
> 
> View attachment 2212738
> 
> 
> View attachment 2212739
> 
> 
> View attachment 2212740
> 
> 
> View attachment 2212741



Thanks for sharing! I do hope she does more of the smaller island platform styles!


----------



## bougainvillier

sammix3 said:


> Super cute!



Thanks


----------



## bougainvillier

mademoiselle.bd said:


> These are super cute! Can I ask where you got them on sale from?



Thanks. I got them from nordies. Pm if you need my sa contact


----------



## bougainvillier

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks. I got them from nordies. Pm if you need my sa contact



Sorry I meant nm...


----------



## CocoB

Love these in pistachio.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks. I got them from nordies. Pm if you need my sa contact



Thanks for letting me know! Splurged on CLs so might have to let these pass for now...



CocoB said:


> Love these in pistachio.


Very cute!


----------



## authenticplease

Love all of the CO mod shts!

Has anyone seen the kitty flats in leopard/hyena in a 39.5 recently?  Any intel on current inventory? TIA!


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at Jeffrey Atl.  Contact William at 404-237-9000.

40% off org retail....limited sizes!


----------



## authenticplease

And a few more....


----------



## Calisto2

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2214662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these on sale recently! Comfy and cute


Are these the navy blue ones (sorry it's hard to tell from the pic)..I've been thinking about getting them.  How are they for sizing?  Did you take your regular size?  Sorry for all the questions but this would be my first pair of CO's!  TIA!


----------



## bougainvillier

Calisto2 said:


> Are these the navy blue ones (sorry it's hard to tell from the pic)..I've been thinking about getting them.  How are they for sizing?  Did you take your regular size?  Sorry for all the questions but this would be my first pair of CO's!  TIA!



Yes they are the navy espadrilles. 

They run bigger than normal kitty flats. I am 35.5 in normal kitty flats but 35 in these.


----------



## legaldiva

So many great CO sale shoes.  I got the Luna pumps from Last Call today ... at a steal.  I'll post outfit pics when I wear them.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm in LOVE.


----------



## authenticplease

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2221767
> 
> 
> I'm in LOVE.



So am I!  Just gorgeous!!


----------



## ochie

can somebody help me with the kitty satin flats? how does the size run? do they run tts? Thanks!


----------



## xCHANELx

ochie said:


> can somebody help me with the kitty satin flats? how does the size run? do they run tts? Thanks!



I personally think mine run 1/2 smaller than my other flats


----------



## september1985

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2221767
> 
> 
> I'm in LOVE.



Beautiful! congrats!


----------



## legaldiva

authenticplease said:


> So am I!  Just gorgeous!!



Thank you authenticplease & label! Her shoes are so cheeky and playful. I can't wait to come up with outfits to match!


----------



## authenticplease

legaldiva said:


> Thank you authenticplease & label! Her shoes are so cheeky and playful. I can't wait to come up with outfits to match!



I would love to see a few mod shots....I enjoy your style


----------



## J_Bear

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2221767
> 
> 
> I'm in LOVE.



If you really want to go all out I just saw the matching purse on the outnet today!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

What do you all think of preordering the cosmic collection flats AND matching bag? Too much?


----------



## restricter

Look what I found at Last Call, plus there was a 20% off coupon in the Tanger booklet.


----------



## sammix3

restricter said:


> Look what I found at Last Call, plus there was a 20% off coupon in the Tanger booklet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225110



Congrats!! So how much did you end up getting them for?


----------



## Gettahermes

restricter said:


> Look what I found at Last Call, plus there was a 20% off coupon in the Tanger booklet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225110




so colorful, love it


----------



## restricter

sammix3 said:


> Congrats!! So how much did you end up getting them for?



It came out to a hair over $400 including tax.   I'm so in love!


----------



## bougainvillier

restricter said:


> Look what I found at Last Call, plus there was a 20% off coupon in the Tanger booklet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225110



Great mind  I just ordered mine and getting them picked up today


----------



## sammix3

restricter said:


> It came out to a hair over $400 including tax.   I'm so in love!



What a steal! Congrats!  Can't wait to see modeling pics


----------



## restricter

bougainvillier said:


> Great mind  I just ordered mine and getting them picked up today



I put them on and felt 12 feet tall.  It was awesome.  Now, if I can manage not to fall over and break my neck/ankles/hips and not be yelled at by my chiropractor...


----------



## bougainvillier

restricter said:


> I put them on and felt 12 feet tall.  It was awesome.  Now, if I can manage not to fall over and break my neck/ankles/hips and not be yelled at by my chiropractor...



Haha. I feel they are much comfier than most of my high loubies! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I got them  feel like a kid in candy store


----------



## gymangel812

bougainvillier said:


> Haha. I feel they are much comfier than most of my high loubies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225717
> 
> 
> I got them  feel like a kid in candy store


so fun & cute! did they have any more?

does anyone know if the CO boutique does a second markdown? if have they done it?


----------



## restricter

gymangel812 said:


> so fun & cute! did they have any more?
> 
> does anyone know if the CO boutique does a second markdown? if have they done it?



The NMLC in Deer Park, NY had a few more of that style and also a couple of others.  I didn't catch the salesperson's name but they are deadly quiet during the week so I'm sure they can look for you.


----------



## legaldiva

authenticplease said:


> I would love to see a few mod shots....I enjoy your style



Thank you!


----------



## authenticplease

There are a pair of WHITE kitty flats on Stanley Korshak for $362 in size 9!

Someone grab them

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?maincat=Sale&sAction=DisplayDetails&pid=10917


----------



## authenticplease

And lots of other goodies at mostly 50% off but the Masquerades are more than 50% off, down to $4xx something. 

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infos...bcat=&designercat=Charlotte+Olympia&colorcat=


----------



## Kyla.A

Hello!

I am planning on buying some C.O Kitty flats soon. I was wondering if any of you had input on sizing? I will be wearing them a LOT because they are flats, so I expect them to stretch. I'm thinking I should go for a 37.5 and just put up with blisters until they stretch, rather then a 38 and have them not fit after a month?


----------



## indi3r4

My two newest addition.. I've been eyeing this for awhile. I love me some leopard


----------



## sammix3

indi3r4 said:


> My two newest addition.. I've been eyeing this for awhile. I love me some leopard
> 
> View attachment 2229003



Whoo hoo congrats!


----------



## indi3r4

authenticplease said:


> There are a pair of WHITE kitty flats on Stanley Korshak for $362 in size 9!
> 
> Someone grab them
> 
> http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?maincat=Sale&sAction=DisplayDetails&pid=10917



How I wish they're a 10! Awesome deal


----------



## pixiesparkle

Kyla.A said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am planning on buying some C.O Kitty flats soon. I was wondering if any of you had input on sizing? I will be wearing them a LOT because they are flats, so I expect them to stretch. I'm thinking I should go for a 37.5 and just put up with blisters until they stretch, rather then a 38 and have them not fit after a month?


If your TTS is 38 and you have narrow feet then maybe 37.5 would be better. I recently purchased my first pair of Kitty flats in size 37.5 (which is normally my TTS) and they were quite loose. The gap is big enough to fit my index finger. I ended up keeping them as by the time I received them NAP had already sold out of 37 so I couldn't exchange them. HTH!


----------



## indi3r4

restricter said:


> Look what I found at Last Call, plus there was a 20% off coupon in the Tanger booklet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225110





bougainvillier said:


> Haha. I feel they are much comfier than most of my high loubies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225717
> 
> 
> I got them  feel like a kid in candy store



love these!  what a great deal.


----------



## authenticplease

Kyla.A said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am planning on buying some C.O Kitty flats soon. I was wondering if any of you had input on sizing? I will be wearing them a LOT because they are flats, so I expect them to stretch. I'm thinking I should go for a 37.5 and just put up with blisters until they stretch, rather then a 38 and have them not fit after a month?



I find that the sizing depends on material for the kitty flats(at least for me). I have velvet kitty flats in a 39.5(and have tried suede and pony hair in which i would take a 39.5) and the cotton fabric black ones that came out this summer I needed a 40.


----------



## authenticplease

indi3r4 said:


> My two newest addition.. I've been eyeing this for awhile. I love me some leopard
> 
> View attachment 2229003



Gorgeous!  Especially loving the lighter leopard with the blue:greengrin:


----------



## authenticplease

Kirna Zabete has pink satin kitty flats in 38,38.5,39,& 39.5 for $297.

http://www.kirnazabete.com/kitty-flat-39


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

indi3r4 said:


> My two newest addition.. I've been eyeing this for awhile. I love me some leopard
> 
> View attachment 2229003



Very nice! I love the sling backs


----------



## dhee_un

Hi all, does anyone know the diff between Dolly and Cindy ? They look the same too me , TIA !!


----------



## gymangel812

my 2nd, 3rd, & 4th pairs of CO (all on sale!):



black & fuschia satin kitty flats and green/yellow debonaire (and a cute tote from the boutique!)


----------



## authenticplease

gymangel812 said:


> my 2nd, 3rd, & 4th pairs of CO (all on sale!):
> 
> 
> 
> black & fuschia satin kitty flats and green/yellow debonaire (and a cute tote from the boutique!)



Wonderful haul!!  Congrats


----------



## regeens

gymangel812 said:


> my 2nd, 3rd, & 4th pairs of CO (all on sale!):
> 
> 
> 
> black & fuschia satin kitty flats and green/yellow debonaire (and a cute tote from the boutique!)



Awesome haul!!!! Congrats!


----------



## 8seventeen19

gymangel812 said:


> my 2nd, 3rd, & 4th pairs of CO (all on sale!):
> 
> 
> 
> black & fuschia satin kitty flats and green/yellow debonaire (and a cute tote from the boutique!)



I love the Debonaire but never bought because I did not know about sizing. How did you find it?


----------



## authenticplease

Still sale shoes available at SK....thurs Friday and Saturday they have an extra 20% off of 3 items or more in store only. Not certain if you call in a phone order if they would honor additional % but may be worth a try. 

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infos...bcat=&designercat=Charlotte+Olympia&colorcat=

These are part of sale.....I know CO has the heels like this currently at full price..

Marcella


----------



## gymangel812

shoeaddictklw said:


> I love the Debonaire but never bought because I did not know about sizing. How did you find it?


i found them tts, maybe a bit big.


----------



## ochie

gymangel812 said:


> my 2nd, 3rd, & 4th pairs of CO (all on sale!):
> 
> 
> 
> black & fuschia satin kitty flats and green/yellow debonaire (and a cute tote from the boutique!)



how does the kitty satin runs in size? is it 40% off? Congrats!


----------



## legaldiva

Gymangel--I love your new shoes; all of them!!






Ocean Drive pumps I got for a song on eBay. Seriously-- these shoes are so well made that walking is dreamy. They make my CL collection feel so cheap!!


----------



## ochie

gymangel812 said:


> my 2nd, 3rd, & 4th pairs of CO (all on sale!):
> 
> 
> 
> black & fuschia satin kitty flats and green/yellow debonaire (and a cute tote from the boutique!)


Where did you find the black on sale?


----------



## gymangel812

ochie said:


> Where did you find the black on sale?


bergdorf goodman online (they were a return that popped up)



ochie said:


> how does the kitty satin runs in size? is it 40% off? Congrats!


i found them tts (but i got a half size big because that was only available). the pink were 50% off at the boutique. the black were ~365$.


----------



## ochie

gymangel812 said:


> bergdorf goodman online (they were a return that popped up)
> 
> 
> i found them tts (but i got a half size big because that was only available). the pink were 50% off at the boutique. the black were ~365$.



What is your US size? What size did you get? I am US 36, my cl's are 35.5 or 36. Do you think is 36.5 big on me?


----------



## gymangel812

ochie said:


> What is your US size? What size did you get? I am US 36, my cl's are 35.5 or 36. Do you think is 36.5 big on me?


my CL tts is 36.5, i got a 37. they are a bit big but fine to walk in. i think my US size is 6.5.


----------



## authenticplease

legaldiva said:


> Gymangel--I love your new shoes; all of them!!
> 
> View attachment 2235697
> View attachment 2235698
> View attachment 2235702
> 
> 
> Ocean Drive pumps I got for a song on eBay. Seriously-- these shoes are so well made that walking is dreamy. They make my CL collection feel so cheap!!



Love, love, love these!  The metallic accent is so lovely on this nude suede


----------



## ochie

gymangel812 said:


> my CL tts is 36.5, i got a 37. they are a bit big but fine to walk in. i think my US size is 6.5.



Ok thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

Can anyone tell me how the bisoux flats run?


----------



## Kapster

rdgldy said:


> Can anyone tell me how the bisoux flats run?



I don't own them -- I tried them on at Neiman's -- and they definitely seemed to run larger than the kitty flats. But, I don't know if they'd be considered TTS...(I normally wear a 42 in European sizes even though I'm a 10 in US). Hopefully someone who owns them can chime in!


----------



## authenticplease

rdgldy said:


> Can anyone tell me how the bisoux flats run?



I tried them on in suede at NM.....39.5 was perfect!


----------



## rdgldy

authenticplease said:


> I tried them on in suede at NM.....39.5 was perfect!



thanks!


----------



## Wanderlust11

I got the Flora and Dolly on sale! I'm so in love!!!


----------



## mimifl561

James @ NM Bal Harbour has a size 5 in these sale shoes available. 
Email: James_Mills@neimanmarcusstores.com


----------



## mishwicked

Wanderlust11 said:


> I got the Flora and Dolly on sale! I'm so in love!!!



The Flora is soo cute!! I've never seen this design before, I like it (:


----------



## authenticplease

Wanderlust11 said:


> I got the Flora and Dolly on sale! I'm so in love!!!



Ohhhhhh.....so lovely!  They look gorgeous


----------



## Chanieish

I'm loving the Cosmic Collection with the astrology flats! Can someone help me with sizing? I am a 7.5 in Tory Burch flats, 37.5 in jimmy choo heels and 38 in Loubie heels. 

Thanks!


----------



## oatmella

Chanieish said:


> I'm loving the Cosmic Collection with the astrology flats! Can someone help me with sizing? I am a 7.5 in Tory Burch flats, 37.5 in jimmy choo heels and 38 in Loubie heels.
> 
> Thanks!



I think you would be good with a 37.5!


----------



## **shoelover**

too many names to write.. being lazy :shame: congrats ladies on your new beauties!


----------



## **shoelover**

I've recently bought the co camen canvas wedges 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/333747

true to size however the toe box is killer...after a couple of nights of the sock trick i still have a tight toe box and a 1 pinky finger gap at the back. 

Should I size up or keep stretching? 

Thank you for your input


----------



## authenticplease

Jeffrey ATL has the kitty flats in blush cotton in a 36, 36.5 and 38.5 at 50% off. The 36&36.5 have faint soiling/display marks at toe but should clean out. Contact William at the store at Phipps Plaza.


----------



## rito511

authenticplease said:


> Jeffrey ATL has the kitty flats in blush cotton in a 36, 36.5 and 38.5 at 50% off. The 36&36.5 have faint soiling/display marks at toe but should clean out. Contact William at the store at Phipps Plaza.



Do you have his contact no or email? Thanks.


----------



## authenticplease

rito511 said:


> Do you have his contact no or email? Thanks.



404-237-9000. This is the store number. They open at 10.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Wanderlust11 said:


> I got the Flora and Dolly on sale! I'm so in love!!!



Oh the Flora is so beautiful!


----------



## legaldiva

Those Flora are TDF!!!!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Wanderlust11 said:


> I got the Flora and Dolly on sale! I'm so in love!!!



They are gorgeous!


----------



## Chanieish

oatmella said:


> I think you would be good with a 37.5!



Thanks bunches oatmella!

Has anyone tried them on? I did in a 37.5 and they were so uncomfortable. The shoe was so stiff that it cut into the top of my foot when it bends to walk. I could barely go 5 steps before taking them off! So disappointed.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Wanderlust11 said:


> I got the Flora and Dolly on sale! I'm so in love!!!



Wow!!! Congrats..both of them are gorgeous!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

gymangel812 said:


> my 2nd, 3rd, & 4th pairs of CO (all on sale!):
> 
> 
> 
> black & fuschia satin kitty flats and green/yellow debonaire (and a cute tote from the boutique!)



The kitty flats are so cute..love them!!
Congrats!


----------



## mishwicked

Woo hoo 80% off on Net-A-Porter. Paid $219 from $1095  It seems like size 7 is always sold out when the deals are too good to be true, but I definitely lucked out this time.


----------



## authenticplease

mishwicked said:


> Woo hoo 80% off on Net-A-Porter. Paid $219 from $1095  It seems like size 7 is always sold out when the deals are too good to be true, but I definitely lucked out this time.



Woohoo, what a bargain!  Gorgeousness


----------



## legaldiva

mishwicked said:


> Woo hoo 80% off on Net-A-Porter. Paid $219 from $1095  It seems like size 7 is always sold out when the deals are too good to be true, but I definitely lucked out this time.


 
I am DYING.  Those are incredible.  Did you find that price online?!


----------



## llyymyc

Dear all,

Need some help with sizing info as there is no CO store in my country so i can't try them. am generally interested in getting the kitty flats and maybe a pair of dolly pumps (is it the generic term for the iconic CO shoes with the island platform?).

Am a size 35.5 in ysl tribtoos 80mm, size 35 for chanel flats. 

Think i read somewhere in this thread that CO generally runs 1/2 size bigger? Is this true?

What size would you girls recommend for the kitty flats or kitty pumps and the dolly pumps. 

TIA. Sorry for the long rant as i have to pay customs duties so i would really hate to do a return etc. Hoping that the size will work out fine.


----------



## mishwicked

legaldiva said:


> I am DYING.  Those are incredible.  Did you find that price online?!



Yes! They were $219 shipped! I think they sold out in about 2 days after the final reduction


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mishwicked said:


> Woo hoo 80% off on Net-A-Porter. Paid $219 from $1095  It seems like size 7 is always sold out when the deals are too good to be true, but I definitely lucked out this time.



WOW! What a steal!


----------



## Hearmeroar

Help ! Advise  for CO Delphine Heart appliqué in Blush 

I just received this pair from Italy tonight. Am really surprised tat the condition of e heel looks far from ideal. 
- there's a black stain on the back heel
- the sole on e platform has peel ( button / coin size)
- color of nude looks really dull / heart appliqué looks a deep dull red
- some parts of the suede seems to have water marks / a part seems kinda balding
Can anyone advise if this is acceptable ? Am thinking if I shld sent it back ( paid for shipping n taxes already) 


Is this normal ?? Anyone who can advise please ? ( pics shown here looks a shade brighter but it is really not. )


----------



## sammix3

Hearmeroar said:


> Help ! Advise  for CO Delphine Heart appliqué in Blush
> 
> I just received this pair from Italy tonight. Am really surprised tat the condition of e heel looks far from ideal.
> - there's a black stain on the back heel
> - the sole on e platform has peel ( button / coin size)
> - color of nude looks really dull / heart appliqué looks a deep dull red
> - some parts of the suede seems to have water marks / a part seems kinda balding
> Can anyone advise if this is acceptable ? Am thinking if I shld sent it back ( paid for shipping n taxes already)
> 
> 
> Is this normal ?? Anyone who can advise please ? ( pics shown here looks a shade brighter but it is really not. )
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254504



Not acceptable. I think you should return or exchange


----------



## Hearmeroar

sammix3 said:


> Not acceptable. I think you should return or exchange


Am so disappointed really. Totally didn't expect it will look this way . Have u seen this Delphine in e store? Does it looks much " whiter/ cleaner" 

I can deal with e stain & sole peeling. But e color just looks kinda dirty . Really wonder if its suppose to look this way


----------



## sammix3

Hearmeroar said:


> Am so disappointed really. Totally didn't expect it will look this way . Have u seen this Delphine in e store? Does it looks much " whiter/ cleaner"
> 
> I can deal with e stain & sole peeling. But e color just looks kinda dirty . Really wonder if its suppose to look this way



I haven't seen it in the store, but because it is a light color and in suede, it's prone to get dirty easily.  If you're having doubts, you should just return it.


----------



## rdgldy

I think it is a very subtle color, it is blush, not nude.


----------



## restricter

I took a little trip to the Cesare Paccioti sample sale during lunch yesterday and wasn't wowed by the selection or the quality, even at 75% off.  However, Bergdorf Goodman was right across the street and I decided to see what was on the sale racks.

Some people find water with sticks, I find great deals.

Presenting my CO Kitty Pumps -- and they are Puffy Approved (tm).


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Hearmeroar said:


> Help ! Advise  for CO Delphine Heart appliqué in Blush
> 
> I just received this pair from Italy tonight. Am really surprised tat the condition of e heel looks far from ideal.
> - there's a black stain on the back heel
> - the sole on e platform has peel ( button / coin size)
> - color of nude looks really dull / heart appliqué looks a deep dull red
> - some parts of the suede seems to have water marks / a part seems kinda balding
> Can anyone advise if this is acceptable ? Am thinking if I shld sent it back ( paid for shipping n taxes already)
> 
> 
> Is this normal ?? Anyone who can advise please ? ( pics shown here looks a shade brighter but it is really not. )
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254504



It's not normal in the sense that it's not perfect and in particular they should really have told you about the black stain before sending it out. However, due to the light colour of the suede, it is very susceptible to getting a little dirty and dull, especially when everyone picks it up to have a look. It's up to you whether you really like the shoe and whether you can put up with the black mark on the back? If not I'd send them back 



restricter said:


> I took a little trip to the Cesare Paccioti sample sale during lunch yesterday and wasn't wowed by the selection or the quality, even at 75% off.  However, Bergdorf Goodman was right across the street and I decided to see what was on the sale racks.
> 
> Some people find water with sticks, I find great deals.
> 
> Presenting my CO Kitty Pumps -- and they are Puffy Approved (tm).
> 
> View attachment 2260079
> 
> 
> View attachment 2260080
> View attachment 2260081



Oh they are very cute! Kitty snooping around Kitty heels hehe


----------



## authenticplease

Hearmeroar said:


> Help ! Advise  for CO Delphine Heart appliqué in Blush
> 
> I just received this pair from Italy tonight. Am really surprised tat the condition of e heel looks far from ideal.
> - there's a black stain on the back heel
> - the sole on e platform has peel ( button / coin size)
> - color of nude looks really dull / heart appliqué looks a deep dull red
> - some parts of the suede seems to have water marks / a part seems kinda balding
> Can anyone advise if this is acceptable ? Am thinking if I shld sent it back ( paid for shipping n taxes already)
> 
> 
> Is this normal ?? Anyone who can advise please ? ( pics shown here looks a shade brighter but it is really not. )
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254504



I find a new(meaning clean with no dirty spots) Mr Clean Magic Eraser easily gets marks off of light colored suede.  Just rub very gently. Light color suede is always very easy to mark and soils quickly. I would spray them with some Vectra spray, if you decide to keep them.....once they are cleaned up. 

Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## authenticplease

restricter said:


> Presenting my CO Kitty Pumps -- and they are Puffy Approved (tm).
> 
> View attachment 2260079
> 
> 
> View attachment 2260080
> View attachment 2260081



What adorable Kittys!  And the shoes aren't shabby either. I would love to see mod shots


----------



## rdgldy

Your COs and your kitties are adorable.


----------



## quackedup

quick question, im new to CO.
Is it expected that all new COs will come with the "polaroid" and spare heel taps?
I purchased 2 pairs, one came with the polaroid and spare heel taps and the other one didnt (but it did somehow have a pair of hold ups in there?!)

ta


----------



## karolinec1

The wedding series comes with hold ups. I've seen Polaroids get lost on the store floor, and the sales people to busy/lazy to put them back in the box, so I wouldn't fret too much about that.


----------



## quackedup

thanks* karolinec1
*that clears up alot


----------



## Amaryllix

I'm so happy, I finally took the plunge into CO shoes! And I don't think I'm ever going to look back. CL who?  

Dolly Orchid in green and Fleur sandals in pink satin and scarlet rosettes. I love these sososo much! Love the extra touches as well. Sorry for the crappy office pics but I really wanted to share!


----------



## legaldiva

quackedup said:


> quick question, im new to CO.
> Is it expected that all new COs will come with the "polaroid" and spare heel taps?
> I purchased 2 pairs, one came with the polaroid and spare heel taps and the other one didnt (but it did somehow have a pair of hold ups in there?!)
> 
> ta



I've had one pair come with everything and a Polaroid and others missing it. I don't mind so much although the added touch is nice. Overall it's not a deal breaker for me


----------



## legaldiva

amaryllix said:


> i'm so happy, i finally took the plunge into co shoes! And i don't think i'm ever going to look back. Cl who? :d
> 
> dolly orchid in green and fleur sandals in pink satin and scarlet rosettes. I love these sososo much! Love the extra touches as well. Sorry for the crappy office pics but i really wanted to share!
> 
> View attachment 2262917
> 
> View attachment 2262918



love


----------



## quackedup

I think Charlotte really likes Vivetta!
Here she is wearing Vivetta watermelon skirt from 2 seasons ago and CO has released a cute watermelon clutch!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Hi girls, does anyone know how the Oh La La flats run? I'm normally 38-38.5 and found the Kitty flats in 38 slightly narrow across the instep. The Oh La La flats are available only in a 38 or 39, which one should I go for?


----------



## jssl1688

hi guys, need some help on sizing. it seems that the dolly's run tts, but i recently found the polly leopard pumps at the rack and it's my tts 8.5. wondering if i should keep it, it seems just a tad tight but it's not excruciatingly painful like some of my louboutins. should i keep them or try to search for a 9? your help would be appreciated. attached are some pics.


----------



## mo.space

Drooling over the shoes in this thread! I wanted to purchase the serena platform pump my tts is 38 but can only find these in a 37.5 and 39 online in the colour I want. Will 37.5 be too small? I have wide feet. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## bagmad73

authenticplease said:


> Jeffrey ATL has the kitty flats in blush cotton in a 36, 36.5 and 38.5 at 50% off. The 36&36.5 have faint soiling/display marks at toe but should clean out. Contact William at the store at Phipps Plaza.



I want to say a big THANK YOU to you for your info. I managed to get a pair in my size. As they don't do international shipping, I had to use a freight forwarder. I picked up these kitties today and I am so so happy. Can't wait to wear them out!!


----------



## legaldiva

jssl1688 said:


> hi guys, need some help on sizing. it seems that the dolly's run tts, but i recently found the polly leopard pumps at the rack and it's my tts 8.5. wondering if i should keep it, it seems just a tad tight but it's not excruciatingly painful like some of my louboutins. should i keep them or try to search for a 9? your help would be appreciated. attached are some pics.


 
Those are gorgeous.  I finally tracked down  the Luna pumps in an 8.5, but I really wear a 9 with all the distance running I've been up to lately.  I"m in the same boat, and have kept mine so far ... but they haven't been worn yet.


----------



## rdgldy

jssl1688 said:


> hi guys, need some help on sizing. it seems that the dolly's run tts, but i recently found the polly leopard pumps at the rack and it's my tts 8.5. wondering if i should keep it, it seems just a tad tight but it's not excruciatingly painful like some of my louboutins. should i keep them or try to search for a 9? your help would be appreciated. attached are some pics.


If they are really painful, I would keep up the search.
My ostrich gretas were 1/2 size too small, and despite how awesome they were, I had to give up and sell them.  Too painful.
Waiting on dollys in 1/2 size up, hoping these work out!!


----------



## jssl1688

legaldiva said:


> Those are gorgeous.  I finally tracked down  the Luna pumps in an 8.5, but I really wear a 9 with all the distance running I've been up to lately.  I"m in the same boat, and have kept mine so far ... but they haven't been worn yet.



thanks legaldiva, hope yours workout for you, i'm still debating on mine, the worst part is i had the rack track another size down but no luck!! ( i really like these, but would hate to not be able to wear it comfortably and sell them, as i have done with many beautiful shoes.



rdgldy said:


> If they are really painful, I would keep up the search.
> My ostrich gretas were 1/2 size too small, and despite how awesome they were, I had to give up and sell them.  Too painful.
> Waiting on dollys in 1/2 size up, hoping these work out!!



thanks rdgldy, they aren't really painful, they are i'd say bearable and i have been trying them on and off and they do seem to stretch a bit, so i'm not sure if i should continue to do that and see how i feel, i still have 3 weeks before my return deadline. the dollys are tricky too, i tried the black suede dolly in size 9 as it was stated on the nordstrom site they run half size small but then when i got them they were too big, so when the shoe sale came up a while back i got the dolly in purple with the detachable flower in my tts but then it was too small....urghhhh, seems impossible...and i don't have a weird foot or anything like that..haha


----------



## legaldiva

jssl1688 said:


> thanks legaldiva, hope yours workout for you, i'm still debating on mine, the worst part is i had the rack track another size down but no luck!! ( i really like these, but would hate to not be able to wear it comfortably and sell them, as i have done with many beautiful shoes.


 
That is a brilliant idea!!  I'm going to call today and see if they have any available in other stores ... maybe on an off chance they can track down a pair and I can exchange.


----------



## IslandBB

I need some fellow tpf'ers opinion on my shoes.  I went nuts for the luna pumps.  They were on the bay, but they had two flaws described.  One was a slight cut to the moon face design and the second was marks on the sole of one shoe.  I noticed the pens marks, but didn't notice the drill marks on the shoes until I received the shoes.  The inside of the shoe is ok and the shoes are otherwise new.  Do you think the drill marks on the sole and the cut on the design severely devalues the shoes if I ever decide to sell them?  I really like the shoes, but I'm wondering if I overpaid for "defective" shoes.  Any input would be appreciated.  Photos attached! TIA!


----------



## Kayapo97

IslandBB said:


> I need some fellow tpf'ers opinion on my shoes.  I went nuts for the luna pumps.  They were on the bay, but they had two flaws described.  One was a slight cut to the moon face design and the second was marks on the sole of one shoe.  I noticed the pens marks, but didn't notice the drill marks on the shoes until I received the shoes.  The inside of the shoe is ok and the shoes are otherwise new.  Do you think the drill marks on the sole and the cut on the design severely devalues the shoes if I ever decide to sell them?  I really like the shoes, but I'm wondering if I overpaid for "defective" shoes.  Any input would be appreciated.  Photos attached! TIA!



I would avoid unless really (really) cheap, as the cut could easily tear more with wear.


----------



## Kayapo97

jssl1688 said:


> hi guys, need some help on sizing. it seems that the dolly's run tts, but i recently found the polly leopard pumps at the rack and it's my tts 8.5. wondering if i should keep it, it seems just a tad tight but it's not excruciatingly painful like some of my louboutins. should i keep them or try to search for a 9? your help would be appreciated. attached are some pics.



They look great on you, depends if you think the material will stretch a bit with wear. If it is going to stop you wearing them I would sell them and keep looking for the perfect pair.


----------



## molulu

IslandBB said:


> I need some fellow tpf'ers opinion on my shoes.  I went nuts for the luna pumps.  They were on the bay, but they had two flaws described.  One was a slight cut to the moon face design and the second was marks on the sole of one shoe.  I noticed the pens marks, but didn't notice the drill marks on the shoes until I received the shoes.  The inside of the shoe is ok and the shoes are otherwise new.  Do you think the drill marks on the sole and the cut on the design severely devalues the shoes if I ever decide to sell them?  I really like the shoes, but I'm wondering if I overpaid for "defective" shoes.  Any input would be appreciated.  Photos attached! TIA!



I personally would pass on this, not because of the tear but because of the drill holes at the bottom. I dont want any dirt caught in there and stay there since it will be difficult to clean it out.... Just my two cents...


----------



## authenticplease

IslandBB said:


> I need some fellow tpf'ers opinion on my shoes.  I went nuts for the luna pumps.  They were on the bay, but they had two flaws described.  One was a slight cut to the moon face design and the second was marks on the sole of one shoe.  I noticed the pens marks, but didn't notice the drill marks on the shoes until I received the shoes.  The inside of the shoe is ok and the shoes are otherwise new.  Do you think the drill marks on the sole and the cut on the design severely devalues the shoes if I ever decide to sell them?  I really like the shoes, but I'm wondering if I overpaid for "defective" shoes.  Any input would be appreciated.  Photos attached! TIA!



I would pass because of the tear to the leather of the shoe. It can't be repaired and will only get worse with wear.  I have Isaac with Santana Creative maintain my higher end shoes and this is the one area where they can't do anything to repair the shoe.  The vampire bites on the bottom are no big deal as they can be either covered or patched/puttied. 

If they were a huge bargain, then love them and wear them. If you paid a lot....well that is up to you.... GL!


----------



## authenticplease

Sagittarius flats mod shots from Wendyslookbook!  Adore this entire outfit


----------



## IslandBB

authenticplease said:


> I would pass because of the tear to the leather of the shoe. It can't be repaired and will only get worse with wear.  I have Isaac with Santana Creative maintain my higher end shoes and this is the one area where they can't do anything to repair the shoe.  The vampire bites on the bottom are no big deal as they can be either covered or patched/puttied.
> 
> If they were a huge bargain, then love them and wear them. If you paid a lot....well that is up to you.... GL!





molulu said:


> I personally would pass on this, not because of the tear but because of the drill holes at the bottom. I dont want any dirt caught in there and stay there since it will be difficult to clean it out.... Just my two cents...





Kayapo97 said:


> I would avoid unless really (really) cheap, as the cut could easily tear more with wear.



Thanks ladies!  I hadn't even thought of the drill holes at the bottom being puttied, that's a great idea authentic please!  I actually already bought them, so I'm stuck with them.  The tear on the face of the design actually didn't bother me much at first, but I hadn't thought about use making worse...  I got them 75% off, which is a deal, but not a super bargain.  I do love them though, so I guess I'll make the best of them and enjoy!  Thanks again for your opinions!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

authenticplease said:


> Sagittarius flats mod shots from Wendyslookbook!  Adore this entire outfit
> 
> View attachment 2285764
> 
> 
> View attachment 2285765
> 
> 
> View attachment 2285766


 
Love these!!!
Does anyone have mod pics of Cosmic flats they can share? I haven't tried them on yet but think they are so pretty! TIA!


----------



## authenticplease

CO launches Kids Collection!

http://www.fabsugar.com/Charlotte-Olympia-Incy-Collection-Kids-31098291?image_nid=31098291


----------



## Shopmore

A kids' line?  They are too cute!


----------



## rdgldy

authenticplease said:


> CO launches Kids Collection!
> 
> http://www.fabsugar.com/Charlotte-Olympia-Incy-Collection-Kids-31098291?image_nid=31098291
> 
> View attachment 2287245


so precious!!!!


----------



## IslandBB

So cute!


----------



## Kapster

Capri Cats style for a great price on Bergdorf's website...blue and fuchsia available for $282:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ch...on-Velvet-Cat-Face-Slipper-Blue/prod82660023/

I ordered them in blue -- hope they fit


----------



## gail13

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love these!!!
> Does anyone have mod pics of Cosmic flats they can share? I haven't tried them on yet but think they are so pretty! TIA!



I  love these, but can't bring myself to pay that much.  I love the embellishment on the shoe and also had a hard time deciding which one I would want. Good thing my horoscope shoe was not attractive or I would have been tempted.


----------



## authenticplease

Kapster said:


> Capri Cats style for a great price on Bergdorf's website...blue and fuchsia available for $282:
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ch...on-Velvet-Cat-Face-Slipper-Blue/prod82660023/
> 
> I ordered them in blue -- hope they fit



Great price and there seems to be a full size run available


----------



## quackedup

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/Category.jsp?d=Womens&n=s#mySelections
velvet and satin kitty flats on sale!
most sizes available but they are going quick!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gail13 said:


> I  love these, but can't bring myself to pay that much.  I love the embellishment on the shoe and also had a hard time deciding which one I would want. Good thing my horoscope shoe was not attractive or I would have been tempted.


 
I'm hoping they might make it to sale season, otherwise I wouldn't pay that much for them either.


----------



## rdgldy

quackedup said:


> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/Category.jsp?d=Womens&n=s#mySelections
> velvet and satin kitty flats on sale!
> most sizes available but they are going quick!




Thanks for the tip!!!  Just ordered the blue


----------



## legaldiva

authenticplease said:


> Sagittarius flats mod shots from Wendyslookbook! Adore this entire outfit
> 
> View attachment 2285764
> 
> 
> View attachment 2285765
> 
> 
> View attachment 2285766


 
I love her; she is so cute, and those flats are GORGEOUS.  But why is she always on her tip toes when wearing flats?!


----------



## llyymyc

I am a co convert!! Just received my order for the Polly and they are so comfy and so well made.. I can see myself standing in these for hours if need be!!! I want more now!!!! Lol


----------



## stardusttt

Does someone know if the kitty flats run true to size?


----------



## quackedup

^ yep, true to size or half a size up is fine for normal width feet


----------



## authenticplease

stardusttt said:


> Does someone know if the kitty flats run true to size?



I went a half size up from my TTS in the kitty flats but I am normally a 39.5.


----------



## Dark Ennui

I hope someone who sees this can help me, my friend bought the Anastasia Matryoshka Suede Sandal in Red, Size 35. They were ruined when her house was repainted. She's desperately looking for a replacement. If anyone sees this shoe in either red or black, new or used, could you please give me a heads up?  I'd love to be able to get her a replacement. Thanks so much!


----------



## authenticplease

MFW

Source :  ImaxTree


----------



## Sculli

My new kitty flats, They r super comfy!


----------



## authenticplease

Sculli said:


> My new kitty flats, They r super comfy!
> View attachment 2346566



Love them.....we are shoe twins


----------



## authenticplease

New CO Halloween line.....includes 'bite me kitty ' flats and vampire lips heels

http://www.elle.com/news/fashion-style/charlotte-olympia-halloween-accessories

Charlotte Olympia is never one to shy away from quirkand bless her heart for keeping up that streak for fashion-favorite holiday Halloween. In honor of October 31, she's outfitting all you trick-or-treaters out there with some high-end, Halloween-themed shoes and bags. Expect motifs inspired by vampires, pumpkins, bats, and more.

"I like to have a sense of humor in my work and that manifests itself in the Bite Me Kitty flats and Boo pumpkin-face clutch bag," Olympia said via WWD. "I have two small boys who are currently taken with bats and vampires and inspired [me] all the more to create this collection."

Enjoy our sneak peek at the goods, available on October 7 at Charlotte Olympia stores in NYC and Beverly Hills as well as online at charlotteolympia.com and Net-A-Porter.


----------



## authenticplease

Photo 2


----------



## authenticplease

Photo 3


----------



## authenticplease

PFW

Source: ImaxTree


----------



## Jaime

Hi all,
Just a question: I am contemplating a pair of embroidered velvet black kitty flats from net a porter. Last week they had a price drop on the asia pacific site from AUD695 to AUD535 which makes it even more appealing. Thing is the NAP sale will be in a couple of months so I'm not sure if I should hold out for that or if I should buy now. If that colour and style never goes on sale I'll buy now in case the price drop is a mistake and they put it back up (I've not seen the price change like this on NAP unless it's sale time) otherwise I'm thinking of holding out for them to go on sale.
Thanks


----------



## authenticplease

PFW

Mira

Source: ImaxTree


----------



## authenticplease

NYFW

Source: ImaxTree


----------



## authenticplease

PFW

imaxTree


----------



## authenticplease

PFW

Source:  ImaxTree


----------



## authenticplease

And another....


----------



## authenticplease

Dark Ennui said:


> I hope someone who sees this can help me, my friend bought the Anastasia Matryoshka Suede Sandal in Red, Size 35. They were ruined when her house was repainted. She's desperately looking for a replacement. If anyone sees this shoe in either red or black, new or used, could you please give me a heads up?  I'd love to be able to get her a replacement. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 2331938



Here is a pair listed in a 35 for $438 on the 'bay. They are missing their ornanament/medallions but perhaps you could have a reputable cobbler take them off of the ruined pair and transfer them the the 'bay pair.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DAMAGED-Cha...03490?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5d447b8242

I know Santana Creative is a genius with these types of issues. LMK if you need their contact info.


----------



## PBinsider

Any moms of little girls out there??

These are adorable!!

There are more at the link, but how cute are these!!


----------



## Shopmore

PBinsider said:


> Any moms of little girls out there??
> 
> These are adorable!!
> 
> There are more at the link, but how cute are these!!
> 
> talkshoes.com/files/2013/09/Charlotte-Olympia-Wincy-Baby-Slippers.jpg



Those are adorable!  I saw that there was a kitty flat available for girls, but I got this pair for DD instead.  The CO pair was just a little hard to swallow the price for shoes that won't be worn for that long.


----------



## PBinsider

Shopmore said:


> Those are adorable!  I saw that there was a kitty flat available for girls, but I got this pair for DD instead.  The CO pair was just a little hard to swallow the price for shoes that won't be worn for that long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2354632




They are so cute though!! You can put them away for the grandkids


----------



## authenticplease

On my phone.....I can't the full description in my app so taking them down until tonight. If they are inspired the the title is incorrect.

Travesty has a buyer protection so I would have taken a chance.....but if you can see more detail on the website, then stay away!  Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Jaime

Those look strange compared to the ones on net a porter. The quality looks quite bad and the embroidery on the back side looks different. Also the description says "Charlotte Olympia inspired"
Are there fakes of these around?


----------



## authenticplease

Jaime said:


> Those look strange compared to the ones on net a porter. The quality looks quite bad and the embroidery on the back side looks different. Also the description says "Charlotte Olympia inspired"
> Are there fakes of these around?



Thanks Jaime...I removed the link. I haven't seen fakes of these.....I did not think they were hugely popular like the kitty flats.


----------



## Jaime

Wouldn't have though they'd have been popular enough to copy either. I just noticed small things like the gold around the edges was thin and uneven, especially on one side at the toe it was very uneven on one so I compared the pic to the one on NAP. Also the embellishment doesn't have as much detail as the one on NAP if you look at both together. I was looking at all that when I noticed it said inspired on it. Not in the title but under the price which I could see from the browser on my phone but didn't notice until I was comparing them.
Was going to tell my friend it's her size and star sign but given there's so much that's just "off" it's not worth the hassle of returning etc.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

what do you think of these??They are new for the season. compare to the regular flat it give you a little bit of height. Yah or Nay???


----------



## authenticplease

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> what do you think of these??They are new for the season. compare to the regular flat it give you a little bit of height. Yah or Nay???



Cute......I like the HH and cut of the shoe but personally not a fan of the tiger on the front. 

But who knows, I say this now and they may get stuck in my head and grow on me


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

authenticplease said:


> Cute......I like the HH and cut of the shoe but personally not a fan of the tiger on the front.
> 
> But who knows, I say this now and they may get stuck in my head and grow on me



lol...yeh you really need to try on shoes now a days. Especially with all these crazy size variance btw different brands. Even same brands there is a big dif.


----------



## Strawberryplums

Advice needed should I get the kitty heels or flats,can't decide..
Which would you get


----------



## Jaime

Definitely the flats. I dont wear heels so that wouldnt be an option for me even though I love looking at heels Ill never own, I just dont like the look of the kitty style in a heel at all.


----------



## bougainvillier

Strawberryplums said:


> Advice needed should I get the kitty heels or flats,can't decide..
> Which would you get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2383308
> View attachment 2383309




I agree. Flats over heels for kitty. Something is off with the heels


----------



## lucywife

Count me three for flats, I adore them.


----------



## anasa

Strawberryplums said:


> Advice needed should I get the kitty heels or flats,can't decide..
> Which would you get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2383308
> View attachment 2383309




I would definitely go for the flats. The kitty design looks cute on the flats design, not so much with heels.


----------



## saira1214

I just picked up a pair of the black velvet kitty flats on Ruelala. I am a 36 or 36.5 and have wide-feet. I had the 36.5 in my cart and got cart-jacked when I tried to check-out! I had to settle for the 36. Do these run small, tts or big? Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bougainvillier

saira1214 said:


> I just picked up a pair of the black velvet kitty flats on Ruelala. I am a 36 or 36.5 and have wide-feet. I had the 36.5 in my cart and got cart-jacked when I tried to check-out! I had to settle for the 36. Do these run small, tts or big? Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!




I'm 35 in most or lv and Valentinos and had to go to 35.5


----------



## bougainvillier

bougainvillier said:


> I'm 35 in most or lv and Valentinos and had to go to 35.5




I meant CL not lv. Sorry for that


----------



## saira1214

bougainvillier said:


> I meant CL not lv. Sorry for that


I don't own any CL or Valentino. Do they run small? Oh, boo. I think these will be too small.


----------



## HungryM3

saira1214 said:


> I just picked up a pair of the black velvet kitty flats on Ruelala. I am a 36 or 36.5 and have wide-feet. I had the 36.5 in my cart and got cart-jacked when I tried to check-out! I had to settle for the 36. Do these run small, tts or big? Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!



I would say they run true to size. I wear 37 in the sleeping kitty flats. And I'm a 37 in jimmy choo, Valentino and CL


----------



## sammix3

For those of you living in the US and have ordered from the CO ecommerce site, about how long does it take for the shoes to arrive?  Also, how are customs handled?  Do they automatically charge it to your cc?


----------



## madeofdreams

Does anyone know where I may be able to purchase the zodiac shoes on sale / Pre sale for it? I was just told they have been taken off Nordstrom sale list for Thanksgiving and I am so gutted.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

madeofdreams said:


> Does anyone know where I may be able to purchase the zodiac shoes on sale / Pre sale for it? I was just told they have been taken off Nordstrom sale list for Thanksgiving and I am so gutted.



the end of season sale is coming up just around the corner. I would just wait for a few more weeks. I'm sure they'll go on sale.


----------



## madeofdreams

^^ thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

madeofdreams said:


> Does anyone know where I may be able to purchase the zodiac shoes on sale / Pre sale for it? I was just told they have been taken off Nordstrom sale list for Thanksgiving and I am so gutted.


 

BG sale is going to start soon... be a little patient & you may score what you want


----------



## authenticplease

Hi ladies!


Jeffrey's Atl is starting sale!    30% off retail. Prices on bottom of shoes. 

Contact William at 404-237-9000

I have never seen these flats boots before but they are amazing!


----------



## authenticplease

More sale









Sorry shortest black bootie is NK!


----------



## minhasa

Does anyone know if CO kitty flats go on sale at 40% off (for ex: at the boutique), 30% off is good but I'm wondering if I can get more.


----------



## Hearmeroar

authenticplease said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 
> Jeffrey's Atl is starting sale!    30% off retail. Prices on bottom of shoes.
> 
> Contact William at 404-237-9000
> 
> I have never seen these flats boots before but they are amazing!
> 
> View attachment 2412389
> 
> 
> View attachment 2412390
> 
> 
> View attachment 2412391
> 
> 
> View attachment 2412392
> 
> 
> View attachment 2412393


Hi, 
Is there an email address the store has ?


----------



## hunny_bii

They have some on sale at ssense.com


----------



## yakusoku.af

green kitty flats on sale 50% off on net a porter
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/364305


----------



## authenticplease

Hearmeroar said:


> Hi,
> Is there an email address the store has ?



Not that I know of......just call the store(or Skype them


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

hunny_bii said:


> They have some on sale at ssense.com



thank you for posting!  just got my sleeping kitty flats in the textured black suede, been waiting for them to go on sale!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Anyone know what ever happened to the halloween shoes on CO's site? Also if the zodiac shoes will ever go on sale? TIA


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Also I have a pair of the kitty flats in the embroidered cotton in a size 39 and they fit great, but would the classic velvet flats be smaller? Should I size up a half size?


----------



## authenticplease

Robyn Loraine said:


> Also I have a pair of the kitty flats in the embroidered cotton in a size 39 and they fit great, but would the classic velvet flats be smaller? Should I size up a half size?



I have the black cotton flats from summer and I wear the same size in the velvet flats too. I am a 40 for reference. HTH!


----------



## madeofdreams

The zodiac shoes got pulled from Nordstrom and I haven't seen them anywhere on saks or Neimans. Look them up matches fashion - the 30% code they sent around recently works on zodiac. I has one which I gve a tpfer but not sure if it has been used.

Personally I ended up getting from Selfridges with a 20% disc over the weekend as matches didn't have my size and I was coming up empty everywhere else. Came up to about us550 which was good enough discount for me.


----------



## jenayb

authenticplease said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 
> Jeffrey's Atl is starting sale!    30% off retail. Prices on bottom of shoes.
> 
> Contact William at 404-237-9000
> 
> I have never seen these flats boots before but they are amazing!
> 
> View attachment 2412389
> 
> 
> View attachment 2412390
> 
> 
> View attachment 2412391
> 
> 
> View attachment 2412392
> 
> 
> View attachment 2412393



Yay thank you for posting!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

madeofdreams said:


> The zodiac shoes got pulled from Nordstrom and I haven't seen them anywhere on saks or Neimans. Look them up matches fashion - the 30% code they sent around recently works on zodiac. I has one which I gve a tpfer but not sure if it has been used.
> 
> Personally I ended up getting from Selfridges with a 20% disc over the weekend as matches didn't have my size and I was coming up empty everywhere else. Came up to about us550 which was good enough discount for me.



 I'm still seeing the zodiac flats on Neimans in tons of sizes and colors. Didn't get a 30% off code for matches, but Im hoping for a deeper discount anyway. Lets hope!


----------



## llyymyc

Does the Paloma heels ever go on sale? Figuring should I wait for sale or use one of those discount coupons thing


----------



## hunny_bii

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> thank you for posting!  just got my sleeping kitty flats in the textured black suede, been waiting for them to go on sale!


No problem! I'm glad I was helpful!


----------



## madeofdreams

NM.com just launched their sale - no zodiac but there's fashionably late shoes (black white), sleeping embroidered kitties (velvet and satin - green and black)


----------



## gymangel812

llyymyc said:


> Does the Paloma heels ever go on sale? Figuring should I wait for sale or use one of those discount coupons thing


according to my SA, they do not


----------



## Strawberryplums

Bergdorf goodman has the green classic kitty flats for sale at $416 dollars


----------



## Hearmeroar

I need opinions 
Anyone can comment on Charlotte Olympia Dolly Forest-Print Platform Pump, Midnight ? ( berdorf goodman)
Anyone has seen it in the stores ? 
Am debating over this or the Bon Bon in Slate ( moda operandi) 

Pretty lost deciding between both of them 

( buying as my wedding shoe but not sure if they make good bridal shoes. Was hoping to get a pair that's more versatile & I can wear it after my wedding ) 
Help !


----------



## Gvamty

Hi I'm new to CO. Wanted to share that I was able to get the Virgo Zodiac flats from Nordstrom for 417$(40% off I think). The shoes were pulled off the same but, my SA honored the price on his list. Just ordered the Such a hoot owl pair from BG as well(price matched from COs website). Hope they fit well! Does anyone own them?


----------



## gymangel812

the boutiques have started their sale, it's 30-50% off (i think the flats are 30% and the others are 50%). i got the she wolf pumps (yay, been waiting for these since they came out!) and the adorable bite me kitty flats. here's most (or all) of the items on sale:










i also got my first sale pair, crystal dollys which i have patiently been waiting for about a year to go on sale:


----------



## gail13

Gvamty said:


> Hi I'm new to CO. Wanted to share that I was able to get the Virgo Zodiac flats from Nordstrom for 417$(40% off I think). The shoes were pulled off the same but, my SA honored the price on his list. Just ordered the Such a hoot owl pair from BG as well(price matched from COs website). Hope they fit well! Does anyone own them?



Hello OP,

Just wondering how you got the SA to price match if they are pulled from the site.  I have never seen them at Nordstrom.  Are they a spec order?


----------



## indi3r4

gymangel812 said:


> the boutiques have started their sale, it's 30-50% off (i think the flats are 30% and the others are 50%). i got the she wolf pumps (yay, been waiting for these since they came out!) and the adorable bite me kitty flats. here's most (or all) of the items on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also got my first sale pair, crystal dollys which i have patiently been waiting for about a year to go on sale:


Thank you for posting all the pictures! And that dolly is amazing!! I've been eyeing them myself.. maybe I should take the plunge! 
Any SA recommendation at the boutique? I want to see if they have mushroom dolly or darcy in store. 

And what do you ladies think of the enchanted? too much?


----------



## llyymyc

When will Charlotte Olympia go on sale for uk or international?


----------



## yellowsuitcase

gymangel812 said:


> the boutiques have started their sale, it's 30-50% off (i think the flats are 30% and the others are 50%). i got the she wolf pumps (yay, been waiting for these since they came out!) and the adorable bite me kitty flats. here's most (or all) of the items on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also got my first sale pair, crystal dollys which i have patiently been waiting for about a year to go on sale:



So pretty! So very pretty!

By boutique do you mean the stand alone stores in UK and NY? I can't seem to find the bite me kitty or vampira online 

(Did the vampira ever came out in flats? Or am I mistaking it for the bijoux?)


----------



## gymangel812

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you for posting all the pictures! And that dolly is amazing!! I've been eyeing them myself.. maybe I should take the plunge!
> Any SA recommendation at the boutique? I want to see if they have mushroom dolly or darcy in store.
> 
> And what do you ladies think of the enchanted? too much?


diego was who helped me via email



yellowsuitcase said:


> So pretty! So very pretty!
> 
> By boutique do you mean the stand alone stores in UK and NY? I can't seem to find the bite me kitty or vampira online
> 
> (Did the vampira ever came out in flats? Or am I mistaking it for the bijoux?)


i mean the stand alone boutiques in the US (CA & NYC).


----------



## bougainvillier

gymangel812 said:


> diego was who helped me via email
> 
> 
> i mean the stand alone boutiques in the US (CA & NYC).




Would you PM me his email? I want the trick and treat flats  thanks!


----------



## LadyCupid

gymangel812 said:


> diego was who helped me via email
> 
> 
> i mean the stand alone boutiques in the US (CA & NYC).



Do you have his email? Looking to find wolf pair. Thank you


----------



## Gvamty

gail13 said:


> Hello OP,
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering how you got the SA to price match if they are pulled from the site.  I have never seen them at Nordstrom.  Are they a spec order?



They were on sale on his list and he just adjusted my online purchase to the price on his list. They r available online on nordies website


----------



## authenticplease

SSense has the 'eye in you' flat at 50% off....currently a full size run starting at 36s!

http://www.ssense.com/women/product...k_embroidered_suede_eye_on_you_slippers/85361


----------



## Robyn Loraine

gymangel812 said:


> diego was who helped me via email
> 
> 
> i mean the stand alone boutiques in the US (CA & NYC).



I would also appreciate his email in a PM if you could. Would love to get more COs!


----------



## bougainvillier

Does anyone have the trick or treat flats in orange/pumpkin? Do they size the same as the kitty flats? Tia


----------



## authenticplease

15 different styles on SK.com and additional % off sale......several kitty styles!

https://www.stanleykorshak.com/sale-results/Shoes/4


----------



## IslandBB

authenticplease said:


> 15 different styles on SK.com and additional % off sale......several kitty styles!
> 
> https://www.stanleykorshak.com/sale-results/Shoes/4


Thanks authenticplease!  I bought a couple of kitty flats and the pumps!  I hope they fit nicely, but they were a great deal!


----------



## bougainvillier

50% off on the Trick or Treat flats and Bite Me kitty flats on NAP


----------



## Kapster

bougainvillier said:


> 50% off on the Trick or Treat flats and Bite Me kitty flats on NAP



^ thanks for the tip -- I finally pulled the trigger on the Trick or Treat flats!


----------



## bougainvillier

Kapster said:


> ^ thanks for the tip -- I finally pulled the trigger on the Trick or Treat flats!



I got them too. That was really the only CO I wanted this season. For some reason... I am living my childhood again


----------



## gymangel812

some kitty flats & other shoes for 60% off:
http://www.hirshleifers.com/brands/Charlotte-Olympia.html?sort=priceasc
mostly large sizes


----------



## LadyCupid

Anyone seen a she wolf in black/white on sale size 39.5 please let me know? THank you.


----------



## IslandBB

Hey ladies! I am in need of some advice on two issues.  I ordered the kitty pumps and sleeping kitty flats.  I don't really wear flats at all.  However, these were adorable!  And they're not completely flat!  I wear a 36 in practically everything and these are too big.  The store I purchased from does not have 35.5.  Should I keep them and maybe put an insole or something similar to make them fit better? Did anyone put anything on the leather soles so they last?

Second issue is, how practical is it to have a pair of flats (mink) and pumps (black)?  I am having a hard time deciding between the two and am trying to make up my mind for a full day now! TIA!


----------



## Gvamty

My 2 pairs of COs. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





They are a tad stiff at the moment but I'm hoping they get comfy and soft with time


----------



## Gvamty

IslandBB said:


> Hey ladies! I am in need of some advice on two issues.  I ordered the kitty pumps and sleeping kitty flats.  I don't really wear flats at all.  However, these were adorable!  And they're not completely flat!  I wear a 36 in practically everything and these are too big.  The store I purchased from does not have 35.5.  Should I keep them and maybe put an insole or something similar to make them fit better? Did anyone put anything on the leather soles so they last?
> 
> Second issue is, how practical is it to have a pair of flats (mink) and pumps (black)?  I am having a hard time deciding between the two and am trying to make up my mind for a full day now! TIA!




No sale shoe is worth it if it doesn't fit. Return the shoes if they are too big. There will always be another sale and more shoes. If you keep them Cas they were on sale and the fit isn't right, you will eventually regret it.


It sound like both of th shoes you got are quite different and you could keep both as long as they fit.


----------



## authenticplease

Gvamty said:


> My 2 pairs of COs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437542
> View attachment 2437543
> 
> 
> They are a tad stiff at the moment but I'm hoping they get comfy and soft with time



So incredibly fun!  I haven't seen the 'such a hoot' shoes modeled before........love them!!

And your horoscope flats are divine


----------



## Gvamty

authenticplease said:


> So incredibly fun!  I haven't seen the 'such a hoot' shoes modeled before........love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> And your horoscope flats are divine




Thank you! Love how fun they r too.  I need me some kitty shoes now!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Hi ladies does the CO pumps run true to size??Im thinking about getting the Debbie or Dolly pump. One is with a .5 platform. and the other one is with a 1.25inch platform.


----------



## bougainvillier

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi ladies does the CO pumps run true to size??Im thinking about getting the Debbie or Dolly pump. One is with a .5 platform. and the other one is with a 1.25inch platform.




Hey. I'm 35 in CL VP and a bunch of classics. I take CO pumps TTS in 35 as well. There is little room but with gel pads it's perfect and for some days with swallowed feet they work great without padding. I'm talking about the Priscilla and dolly. Not sure on Debbie


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

bougainvillier said:


> Hey. I'm 35 in CL VP and a bunch of classics. I take CO pumps TTS in 35 as well. There is little room but with gel pads it's perfect and for some days with swallowed feet they work great without padding. I'm talking about the Priscilla and dolly. Not sure on Debbie



Thank you i need a 34.5 sometimes in so kate in CL. Do you think a 35 would fit??
I have skinny feet too. Does CO ever have size smaller den 35?


----------



## bougainvillier

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Thank you i need a 34.5 sometimes in so kate in CL. Do you think a 35 would fit??
> 
> I have skinny feet too. Does CO ever have size smaller den 35?




I'm 34.5 in so Kate and has narrow feet. CO has 34, not 34.5. I have never tried any co in 34. I assume it ll be too small since 35 is just a tad big


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

bougainvillier said:


> I'm 34.5 in so Kate and has narrow feet. CO has 34, not 34.5. I have never tried any co in 34. I assume it ll be too small since 35 is just a tad big



I see i guess i'll just have to try it myself than lol..Do you like the taller platform better or the lower platform??


----------



## bougainvillier

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I see i guess i'll just have to try it myself than lol..Do you like the taller platform better or the lower platform??




I don't own any of her lower platforms. I'd say higher for special events and lower for daily. It really depends on what you look for. The lower all have pointy toes right? Somehow I find it's hard for me to like them given how many choices other designers offer in this arena - pigalles, BBs from MB etc. Not exactly the same but if I wear pointy toes to work I rather go with pigalle or BB. That being said COs higher platforms are so well made and her signature. Go with the higher Id say


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

bougainvillier said:


> I don't own any of her lower platforms. I'd say higher for special events and lower for daily. It really depends on what you look for. The lower all have pointy toes right? Somehow I find it's hard for me to like them given how many choices other designers offer in this arena - pigalles, BBs from MB etc. Not exactly the same but if I wear pointy toes to work I rather go with pigalle or BB. That being said COs higher platforms are so well made and her signature. Go with the higher Id say



yes. i decided to go with the Higher Dolly pump. I guess the lower platform looks normal just a regular suede pair. Thanks


----------



## IslandBB

Gvamty said:


> No sale shoe is worth it if it doesn't fit. Return the shoes if they are too big. There will always be another sale and more shoes. If you keep them Cas they were on sale and the fit isn't right, you will eventually regret it.
> 
> 
> It sound like both of th shoes you got are quite different and you could keep both as long as they fit.


Thanks for the advice! I think you're right!  Going to return and hope to find the sleeping kitty in my size!


----------



## llyymyc

Hi does anyone know if the Charlotte Olympia uk website is on sale already? I know the us has started. 

Tia!!!


----------



## Gvamty

Ssense sleeping kitty in size 38 for 298$ on ssense.com

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/charlotte_olympia/red_velvet_kitty_flats/85190

Eye on you slipper for 70% off at 194$(all sizes available)

http://www.ssense.com/women/product...k_embroidered_suede_eye_on_you_slippers/85361


----------



## sakura

Can anyone help me with sizing for the Darcy sateen ballet flats? I wear a 36.5 in the zodiac flats and was wondering whether I would need to size up.

Thanks!


----------



## Gvamty

sakura said:


> Can anyone help me with sizing for the Darcy sateen ballet flats? I wear a 36.5 in the zodiac flats and was wondering whether I would need to size up.
> 
> Thanks!




I wear a size 37 in the zodiac flats and the 37 fits me in most of her other flats too.


----------



## Kapster

Just wanted to post a photo of my little Charlotte Olympia collection. And since each was purchased on sale, I think if you add up what I paid in total it still would be less than one pair at regular retail price


----------



## bougainvillier

Kapster said:


> Just wanted to post a photo of my little Charlotte Olympia collection. And since each was purchased on sale, I think if you add up what I paid in total it still would be less than one pair at regular retail price




Very nice! I have two pairs same as you and I'm still looking for the pair in the middle. They all are amazing! Great minds


----------



## IslandBB

Kapster said:


> Just wanted to post a photo of my little Charlotte Olympia collection. And since each was purchased on sale, I think if you add up what I paid in total it still would be less than one pair at regular retail price


So nice! Congrats!


----------



## authenticplease

NM Atlanta has the She Wolf heels in. 39.5 and 42....marked down(I don't remember price) plus extra 25% off. Call and ask for Steve. He was very pleasant and seemed to know his CO.


----------



## SLCsocialite

I recently just got my first pair and I am in love.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Just ordered my own pair of the trick or treat flats! So excited!


----------



## Gvamty

Robyn Loraine said:


> Just ordered my own pair of the trick or treat flats! So excited!



Nice! Can't wait to see a reveal, they look like a super fun pair. Do you mind sharing where you ordered them from? I thought they were sold out on NAP.


----------



## jenayb

Kapster said:


> Just wanted to post a photo of my little Charlotte Olympia collection. And since each was purchased on sale, I think if you add up what I paid in total it still would be less than one pair at regular retail price



OMGGGG the white pair in the middle!!! 

Are they like embroidery? So cute!!!!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Kapster said:


> Just wanted to post a photo of my little Charlotte Olympia collection. And since each was purchased on sale, I think if you add up what I paid in total it still would be less than one pair at regular retail price



We're double shoe twins! I have the canvas white kitty flats and just ordered my own trick or treat flats!  If only I had jumped on those capri cats when they were on sale last winter.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Gvamty said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see a reveal, they look like a super fun pair. Do you mind sharing where you ordered them from? I thought they were sold out on NAP.



CO's website has them! Shipping went down from the staggering $100 to $25 to the US.


----------



## Kapster

bougainvillier said:


> Very nice! I have two pairs same as you and I'm still looking for the pair in the middle. They all are amazing! Great minds



I can't wait til next fall so I can wear the pumpkins! Oh who am I kidding, I'm sure I will wear them year-round regardless, haha. If I see the embroidered ones pop up anywhere online I will let you know.



IslandBB said:


> So nice! Congrats!



Thank you so much! I don't splurge on much but I'm just so in love with everything CO creates! 



jenaywins said:


> OMGGGG the white pair in the middle!!!
> 
> Are they like embroidery? So cute!!!!!



Yes! It almost looks like cross-stitching; I just thought they were so unique.



Robyn Loraine said:


> We're double shoe twins! I have the canvas white kitty flats and just ordered my own trick or treat flats!  If only I had jumped on those capri cats when they were on sale last winter.



Hi, double twin! Well obviously I think you have wonderful taste in footwear  Bergdorf's website has the blue Capri Cats for $282 in a few sizes right now...


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Kapster said:


> I can't wait til next fall so I can wear the pumpkins! Oh who am I kidding, I'm sure I will wear them year-round regardless, haha. If I see the embroidered ones pop up anywhere online I will let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I don't splurge on much but I'm just so in love with everything CO creates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! It almost looks like cross-stitching; I just thought they were so unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, double twin! Well obviously I think you have wonderful taste in footwear  Bergdorf's website has the blue Capri Cats for $282 in a few sizes right now...




Aw bummer they don't have my size  thanks for the suggestion though!

I think ill be wearing my trick or treat flats all year too!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Gvamty said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see a reveal, they look like a super fun pair. Do you mind sharing where you ordered them from? I thought they were sold out on NAP.



Wanted to update: CO cancelled my order, first stating that the shoes were damaged and not fit to sell me, then stating they were never in stock. They didn't offer anything in way of really making the situation better other than refunding me (and shorting me $2) and their service was very slow, as I don't have an international call plan, it all had to be done via email. Have to say I will most likely not order from their website again, I'll go to other retailers for my CO fix.


----------



## Kapster

Robyn Loraine said:


> Wanted to update: CO cancelled my order, first stating that the shoes were damaged and not fit to sell me, then stating they were never in stock. They didn't offer anything in way of really making the situation better other than refunding me (and shorting me $2) and their service was very slow, as I don't have an international call plan, it all had to be done via email. Have to say I will most likely not order from their website again, I'll go to other retailers for my CO fix.



Oh nooo, how disappointing!


----------



## Gvamty

Robyn Loraine said:


> Wanted to update: CO cancelled my order, first stating that the shoes were damaged and not fit to sell me, then stating they were never in stock. They didn't offer anything in way of really making the situation better other than refunding me (and shorting me $2) and their service was very slow, as I don't have an international call plan, it all had to be done via email. Have to say I will most likely not order from their website again, I'll go to other retailers for my CO fix.




Oh no! So sorry that happened. Hopefully something will popup somewhere else.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Kapster said:


> Oh nooo, how disappointing!



I know, I was really upset.  I got the fashionably late and charlottes web flats from forward by elyse walker instead, going to stick with them whenever I can for my future CO purchases.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Anyone think the zodiac flats will ever be part of the sales? I'm wondering if I should get them with the current NM giftcard promo or not.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Gvamty said:


> Oh no! So sorry that happened. Hopefully something will popup somewhere else.



I ended up getting a good deal on the fashionably late flats ($299) and the charlottes web flats in black velvet ($347), so I at least got two other flats I have been eyeing. I wanted the web flats for over a year now!


----------



## Gvamty

Robyn Loraine said:


> I ended up getting a good deal on the fashionably late flats ($299) and the charlottes web flats in black velvet ($347), so I at least got two other flats I have been eyeing. I wanted the web flats for over a year now!




Nice! Would love to see your CO family pics when you have all your shoes. I just got the Capri flats in black from Stanley kroshak. Would've loved a pair of sleeping kitty and the classic kitty flats but, I wanted them a little late into the sale season. Hopefully one pops up somewhere.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Gvamty said:


> Nice! Would love to see your CO family pics when you have all your shoes. I just got the Capri flats in black from Stanley kroshak. Would've loved a pair of sleeping kitty and the classic kitty flats but, I wanted them a little late into the sale season. Hopefully one pops up somewhere.



Continuing from our chat on the NM thread, I actually had a special 10% off code for "best customer" or something. The Virgo shoes are so pretty, do you have any pics? At first I didn't like the red and purple mix on the aries but over time it has really grown on me. I also love the heart shaped toe box! 

I was eyeing those capri cats! very cute and a great deal. I've seen sleeping kitties pop up every now and then, if I see another size 7 I'll PM you. 

Hopefully I'll have time with school starting up to do a family picture, my CO family will now be up to 8 shoes!


----------



## Gvamty

I love the gold and mink color of the Virgo too but, love Aries and Pisces too and have contemplated buying them. But, being loyal to my sunsign  I posted a shot of the virgo flats a few weeks ago, here is the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/charlotte-olympia-477826-116.html#post25887976

That's awesome that you got to use the coupon and got the shoes at a better price than the 40% off price that Nordies had. Congratulations! 8 Pairs? Oh my! That deserves a family pic, which ones do you have? I'm at 3 but, there are so many more pairs I want! 

Thank you! That would be awesome if I can find a sleeping kitty in size 7.


----------



## Gvamty

ssense dropped prices on few COs.

Bisoux slippers in Red in size 40/41 for 206.
sleeping kitty in black size 40 for 312.
Black suede pull on boots in size 40/41 for 416

Hirshleifers has the blue kitty flats for a great price in size 9/10 - $236 :O

http://www.hirshleifers.com/bazaar/charlotte-olympia-satin-kitty-flats-blue/

They also have the kitty boots for 358$ in size 8/8.5

http://www.hirshleifers.com/new-arr...in-boots-embroidered-velvet-ankle-boot-black/

I wish I was a size 40! Seriously!!


----------



## authenticplease

^^^they also have the hard to find "She Wolf" in 7,8,9,9.5,10 for $435!!

http://www.hirshleifers.com/shoelab/heels/charlotte-olympia-she-wolf-platform-pumps-pink-black/


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Gvamty said:


> I love the gold and mink color of the Virgo too but, love Aries and Pisces too and have contemplated buying them. But, being loyal to my sunsign  I posted a shot of the virgo flats a few weeks ago, here is the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/charlotte-olympia-477826-116.html#post25887976
> 
> That's awesome that you got to use the coupon and got the shoes at a better price than the 40% off price that Nordies had. Congratulations! 8 Pairs? Oh my! That deserves a family pic, which ones do you have? I'm at 3 but, there are so many more pairs I want!
> 
> Thank you! That would be awesome if I can find a sleeping kitty in size 7.



I also was tempted to get shoes that weren't my starsign! But I just couldn't bring myself to do it. The virgo are very pretty! 

I checked nm again today and saw the shoes were $447, so i asked a rep to change my order and they did! Saved an extra $52, so here's hoping they don't cancel my order! I was hoping to make my collection a nice even 10 before doing a family shot, but maybe I'll do it sooner. 

If I see one I will let you know!


----------



## daisybear

Robyn Loraine said:


> I also was tempted to get shoes that weren't my starsign! But I just couldn't bring myself to do it. The virgo are very pretty!
> 
> I checked nm again today and saw the shoes were $447, so i asked a rep to change my order and they did! Saved an extra $52, so here's hoping they don't cancel my order! I was hoping to make my collection a nice even 10 before doing a family shot, but maybe I'll do it sooner.
> 
> If I see one I will let you know!


Thanks for posting.  I was regretting not pulling the trigger when the sleeping kitty first went on sale and purchased the flats on the neiman Marcus website.  Only 1 in my size 39.  The website  said $447, but when I put them in my cart only $287.  If anyone sees the Bite me Kitty on sale in size 39, let me know.  I missed out on net-a-porter.

Do you think having the kitty flats in black velvet, kitty flats black satin, and now sleeping kitty in black velvet is too much?


----------



## Gvamty

Robyn Loraine said:


> I also was tempted to get shoes that weren't my starsign! But I just couldn't bring myself to do it. The virgo are very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> I checked nm again today and saw the shoes were $447, so i asked a rep to change my order and they did! Saved an extra $52, so here's hoping they don't cancel my order! I was hoping to make my collection a nice even 10 before doing a family shot, but maybe I'll do it sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> If I see one I will let you know!



That's amazing! How were they 447? they still show full price to me. 


Thank you for looking out for me.


----------



## Gvamty

daisybear said:


> Thanks for posting.  I was regretting not pulling the trigger when the sleeping kitty first went on sale and purchased the flats on the neiman Marcus website.  Only 1 in my size 39.  The website  said $447, but when I put them in my cart only $287.  If anyone sees the Bite me Kitty on sale in size 39, let me know.  I missed out on net-a-porter.
> 
> Do you think having the kitty flats in black velvet, kitty flats black satin, and now sleeping kitty in black velvet is too much?




I'm dying for those sleeping kitty flats! Congrats! 

If you wear them enough, then it's not too much at all.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Gvamty said:


> That's amazing! How were they 447? they still show full price to me.
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking out for me.



Ah sorry it's the Sleeping Beauty heels that were $447. Which is 55% off retail! 

NP!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

daisybear said:


> Thanks for posting.  I was regretting not pulling the trigger when the sleeping kitty first went on sale and purchased the flats on the neiman Marcus website.  Only 1 in my size 39.  The website  said $447, but when I put them in my cart only $287.  If anyone sees the Bite me Kitty on sale in size 39, let me know.  I missed out on net-a-porter.
> 
> Do you think having the kitty flats in black velvet, kitty flats black satin, and now sleeping kitty in black velvet is too much?



I think the sleeping kitty is different enough to have in addition to your other kitties but I would probably not keep either the black velvet or black satin ones.


----------



## daisybear

Gvamty said:


> I'm dying for those sleeping kitty flats! Congrats!
> 
> If you wear them enough, then it's not too much at all.


Thanks, I really love those kitty flats.  If I see more I'll post here.  I think on Wednesday Neiman Marcus is starting last call so all charlotte olympia will be really discounted if there are any returns.


----------



## daisybear

Robyn Loraine said:


> I think the sleeping kitty is different enough to have in addition to your other kitties but I would probably not keep either the black velvet or black satin ones.


I guess I always want a back up in case one wears out


----------



## Hearmeroar

Robyn Loraine said:


> I also was tempted to get shoes that weren't my starsign! But I just couldn't bring myself to do it. The virgo are very pretty!
> 
> I checked nm again today and saw the shoes were $447, so i asked a rep to change my order and they did! Saved an extra $52, so here's hoping they don't cancel my order! I was hoping to make my collection a nice even 10 before doing a family shot, but maybe I'll do it sooner.
> 
> If I see one I will let you know!





U got the star sign flats on sale ??? wow. I didn't even see any on sale


----------



## Gvamty

Green kitty flats in size 39 at NM for $267

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Charlot...949207%2C&eItemId=prod156890048&cmCat=product


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Extra 20% off sale on Net-a-porter with code GIFT20. Lots of COs left still!


----------



## ceeli

authenticplease said:


> ^^^they also have the hard to find "She Wolf" in 7,8,9,9.5,10 for $435!!
> 
> http://www.hirshleifers.com/shoelab/heels/charlotte-olympia-she-wolf-platform-pumps-pink-black/



saw your signature... 

sleeping kitty flats in your size! not your color though...


----------



## Gvamty

Ugh! I was eyeing a couple of clutches on NAp that were marked down pretty steeply and would've been great buys but they sold out  . They r still available on the international site but, priced much higher.


----------



## ceeli

ceeli said:


> saw your signature...
> 
> sleeping kitty flats in your size! not your color though...



forgot to provide the link!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Charlot...949207%2C&eItemId=prod159420208&cmCat=product


----------



## Gvamty

What size were they? I'm looking for a size 7 in these and can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## ceeli

Gvamty said:


> What size were they? I'm looking for a size 7 in these and can't seem to find them anywhere.



they were a 40..  sorry!


----------



## Gvamty

ceeli said:


> they were a 40..  sorry!




Thank you! I should update my signature too.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Gvamty said:


> Ugh! I was eyeing a couple of clutches on NAp that were marked down pretty steeply and would've been great buys but they sold out  . They r still available on the international site but, priced much higher.



Ugh what a bummer! I managed to get a pair of the midnight dollys. First pair of dollys and I really wanted _ something _ from the Halloween collection.


----------



## authenticplease

ceeli said:


> saw your signature...
> 
> 
> 
> sleeping kitty flats in your size! not your color though...




  thank you for thinking of me, Ceeli!

I have my black embroidered Kitties on today.....


----------



## Louboutin Cat

I've been eyeing but have not pulled the trigger on CO shoes. I want kitty flats. There are various options and I've seen different price points. I think I've narrowed it down to sleeping and the bite me. Which sadly is full price on NM site still.

Blk Velvet Capri cats, comfy? Any recommends for first pair of kitty flats?


----------



## Gvamty

Louboutin Cat said:


> I've been eyeing but have not pulled the trigger on CO shoes. I want kitty flats. There are various options and I've seen different price points. I think I've narrowed it down to sleeping and the bite me. Which sadly is full price on NM site still.
> 
> Blk Velvet Capri cats, comfy? Any recommends for first pair of kitty flats?



I just got into CO shoes recently too. So far, I have the Virgo flats, Such a hoot and Capri cats(arriving tomorrow). There are few shoes popping up here and there(not sure what size you are). If you keep checking the websites, your size just might pop back up. Someone posted a size 39 Sleeping kitty(sold quite quickly too) on NM for 267$ earlier today.


----------



## Gvamty

Robyn Loraine said:


> Ugh what a bummer! I managed to get a pair of the midnight dollys. First pair of dollys and I really wanted _ something _ from the Halloween collection.



I know! Living on the West coast sucks(well not really). By the time I wake up all the good stuff is gone.


----------



## daisybear

Gvamty said:


> I know! Living on the West coast sucks(well not really). By the time I wake up all the good stuff is gone.


Keep on stalking neimanmarcus.com.  I see them pop up occasionally.  I see one in there now, but it says sold out.


----------



## daisybear

Louboutin Cat said:


> I've been eyeing but have not pulled the trigger on CO shoes. I want kitty flats. There are various options and I've seen different price points. I think I've narrowed it down to sleeping and the bite me. Which sadly is full price on NM site still.
> 
> Blk Velvet Capri cats, comfy? Any recommends for first pair of kitty flats?


I'm also eyeing the bite me kitty. These went on sale at net-a-porter,but sold out fast.  I never even saw them.   I keep on checking for returns, but I haven't seen any in any sizes.  Hoping neiman Marcus puts it on sale next time.


----------



## gymangel812

Louboutin Cat said:


> I've been eyeing but have not pulled the trigger on CO shoes. I want kitty flats. There are various options and I've seen different price points. I think I've narrowed it down to sleeping and the bite me. Which sadly is full price on NM site still.
> 
> Blk Velvet Capri cats, comfy? Any recommends for first pair of kitty flats?



Long shot but try the boutiques, they went on sale there but have been for a while. I know the bite me did, pretty sure the sleeping did too.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

Gvamty said:


> I just got into CO shoes recently too. So far, I have the Virgo flats, Such a hoot and Capri cats(arriving tomorrow). There are few shoes popping up here and there(not sure what size you are). If you keep checking the websites, your size just might pop back up. Someone posted a size 39 Sleeping kitty(sold quite quickly too) on NM for 267$ earlier today.



Crazy! I read that and was like, woah, I am not stalking the sites enough for the intel. May I ask, for your flats sizing, is it tts for you? TY!


----------



## Louboutin Cat

daisybear said:


> I'm also eyeing the bite me kitty. These went on sale at net-a-porter,but sold out fast.  I never even saw them.   I keep on checking for returns, but I haven't seen any in any sizes.  Hoping neiman Marcus puts it on sale next time.


I saw the purple bite me on NAP, they have it still in the banner. LOVE. That would have been amazing.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

gymangel812 said:


> Long shot but try the boutiques, they went on sale there but have been for a while. I know the bite me did, pretty sure the sleeping did too.


Good call. I'll give 'em a ring. The new collection with the mermaids, I am in love, too. *sighs*


----------



## Gvamty

Louboutin Cat said:


> Crazy! I read that and was like, woah, I am not stalking the sites enough for the intel. May I ask, for your flats sizing, is it tts for you? TY!




I'm a size 7 and wear 37 in CO flats. To me they r TTS. What size do you wear?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

HUGE discounts on Hirshliefers! They still have lots of COs now 70% off! I got kitty flats and she wolf for $500 for BOTH shoes!


----------



## Louboutin Cat

Robyn Loraine said:


> HUGE discounts on Hirshliefers! They still have lots of COs now 70% off! I got kitty flats and she wolf for $500 for BOTH shoes!


I've never shopped with them before. I called earlier this morning, the operator asked me if I've shopped there before, I said no, so she transferred me to a personal shopper. No answer. I left a vm.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

Gvamty said:


> I'm a size 7 and wear 37 in CO flats. To me they r TTS. What size do you wear?


I am a 36... but sometimes for flats, I do 36.5 depending on fit?


----------



## Gvamty

daisybear said:


> Keep on stalking neimanmarcus.com.  I see them pop up occasionally.  I see one in there now, but it says sold out.



Oh darn!! It was a size 7 too!! UGH!! Hate that I missed it!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Gvamty said:


> Oh darn!! It was a size 7 too!! UGH!! Hate that I missed it!




I would stalk nm every few hours if you have a phone with 3G. Also if you can do a 37.5 forward by elyse walker has it and you could see if theyd price match nm. Sorry you cant seem to get your shoes!  i eventually gave up on the trick or treat flats


----------



## Gvamty

Robyn Loraine said:


> I would stalk nm every few hours if you have a phone with 3G. Also if you can do a 37.5 forward by elyse walker has it and you could see if theyd price match nm. Sorry you cant seem to get your shoes!  i eventually gave up on the trick or treat flats




The 37 already has room so 37.5 would be too big. Yeah, I need to start stalking the websites more often! I need to stop looking too because frankly I got too many shoes(is there such a thing?). Did you hit 10 COs with ur latest purchase? If so, congratulations! Please do a reveal.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Gvamty said:


> The 37 already has room so 37.5 would be too big. Yeah, I need to start stalking the websites more often! I need to stop looking too because frankly I got too many shoes(is there such a thing?). Did you hit 10 COs with ur latest purchase? If so, congratulations! Please do a reveal.




They have 36.5 too if you could go down. 
I actually hit 11! Will do a family shoot once theyre all here.


----------



## daisybear

Louboutin Cat said:


> Good call. I'll give 'em a ring. The new collection with the mermaids, I am in love, too. *sighs*


Let me know what they say about the bite me kitty.  I need 39.  Thanks!


----------



## daisybear

Robyn Loraine said:


> They have 36.5 too if you could go down.
> I actually hit 11! Will do a family shoot once theyre all here.


They have the 36.5 in the trick or treat flats and you can get an extra 20% off now on net-a-porter. Not sure your size, but I think you were looking for them.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

daisybear said:


> They have the 36.5 in the trick or treat flats and you can get an extra 20% off now on net-a-porter. Not sure your size, but I think you were looking for them.




Im a 39  but thanks for looking out for me


----------



## Gvamty

Robyn Loraine said:


> They have 36.5 too if you could go down.
> I actually hit 11! Will do a family shoot once theyre all here.




I could probably do 36.5 bit forward doesn't have it anymore. 

Woohoo! 11? Nice! Can't wait to see them all.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I got my sleeping princess heels today, theyre absolutely gorgeous but they're a tad loose in the back (i can stick my pinky between my heel and the back of the shoe), I slip out of them every now and then when walking. Do you think its worth it to try footpetals or do you think since theyre suede theyll stretch too much later on anyway? Do footpetals really even work?

edit: NM says I might lose my gc if I return them, making the situation a bit more complicated.


----------



## daisybear

Robyn Loraine said:


> I got my sleeping princess heels today, theyre absolutely gorgeous but they're a tad loose in the back (i can stick my pinky between my heel and the back of the shoe), I slip out of them every now and then when walking. Do you think its worth it to try footpetals or do you think since theyre suede theyll stretch too much later on anyway? Do footpetals really even work?
> 
> edit: NM says I might lose my gc if I return them, making the situation a bit more complicated.



Yes, foot petals work.  I've used them in other shoes that ran big.

Yes, if you return something that you got on gift card promotion, your gift card will be revoked.


----------



## Little Marie A.

I've been in love with the Charlotte Olympia  Glitter Kitty Flats for the longest time now, considering picking a pair  up this week to wear in the Spring with my dresses and skirts. They're  just too cute. Just wondering, do they generally run true to size or do  you guys tend to go up a half size or anything?


----------



## Anna1

I Just got my first pair of CO couple of days ago. Not sure about the sizing, but they were on sale. Lol. I got the showbiz silk-satin pumps on net-a-porter w extra 20off. So happy! Can't wait to receive them tomorrow


----------



## Robyn Loraine

daisybear said:


> Yes, foot petals work.  I've used them in other shoes that ran big.
> 
> Yes, if you return something that you got on gift card promotion, your gift card will be revoked.




So I tried putting foot petals in them (without the adhesive exposed) to see if that would fix them and it made them much too tight in weird spots. 

Called NM today, the rep let me know since it was a sale item and not part of GC in the first place I could return if I wanted to. So tomorrow I am going to return them. Anyone looking for a size 39 in that shoe keep an eye out! So sad these shoes didn't work for me, I absolutely love their design and Aurora is my fave Disney princess so they were perfect in that respect. I'll have to see if I can track down the clutch version of this design somewhere still instead. 

As a replacement I bought the Debbie heart sole pump in sky blue suede that popped back up in my size, with an extra $25 off.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Anna1 said:


> I Just got my first pair of CO couple of days ago. Not sure about the sizing, but they were on sale. Lol. I got the showbiz silk-satin pumps on net-a-porter w extra 20off. So happy! Can't wait to receive them tomorrow



What a pretty pair! You'll have to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Little Marie A. said:


> I've been in love with the Charlotte Olympia  Glitter Kitty Flats for the longest time now, considering picking a pair  up this week to wear in the Spring with my dresses and skirts. They're  just too cute. Just wondering, do they generally run true to size or do  you guys tend to go up a half size or anything?



If you know your Italian size in other designer brands I've found they fit pretty TTS. I'm a 39 in basically everything, CO included. My canvas kitties are actually a bit roomy, whereas my velvet kitties are snugger. Just ordered satin so I'm not sure on that material yet. I'd just plan for the fact that they're glitter, so they wont stretch very much.


----------



## Gvamty

Robyn Loraine said:


> So I tried putting foot petals in them (without the adhesive exposed) to see if that would fix them and it made them much too tight in weird spots.
> 
> Called NM today, the rep let me know since it was a sale item and not part of GC in the first place I could return if I wanted to. So tomorrow I am going to return them. Anyone looking for a size 39 in that shoe keep an eye out! So sad these shoes didn't work for me, I absolutely love their design and Aurora is my fave Disney princess so they were perfect in that respect. I'll have to see if I can track down the clutch version of this design somewhere still instead.
> 
> As a replacement I bought the Debbie heart sole pump in sky blue suede that popped back up in my size, with an extra $25 off.



I'm glad you decided to return those. If a shoe doesn't fit, it needs to go back. I'm kinda ruthless about it now because I"ve regretted it more than a few times when I kept a shoe that didn't quite work.

Aah! You are on a roll! I was going to say you have a nice rounded collection of 10 COs (I'm all about round numbers  but, you got a replacement. Very nice! I'm still waiting for that reveal.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Gvamty said:


> I'm glad you decided to return those. If a shoe doesn't fit, it needs to go back. I'm kinda ruthless about it now because I"ve regretted it more than a few times when I kept a shoe that didn't quite work.
> 
> Aah! You are on a roll! I was going to say you have a nice rounded collection of 10 COs (I'm all about round numbers  but, you got a replacement. Very nice! I'm still waiting for that reveal.



I agree, I'm paying for making the mistake now with keeping shoes that were too big with some Manolos that I'm now struggling to get rid of. 

Once they all arrive I'll post a pic! Still waiting on 4 pairs...


----------



## Gvamty

Robyn Loraine said:


> I agree, I'm paying for making the mistake now with keeping shoes that were too big with some Manolos that I'm now struggling to get rid of.
> 
> Once they all arrive I'll post a pic! Still waiting on 4 pairs...



I haven't even tried to get rid of some of the shoes, I should try.

Robyn, sent you a PM. Check your inbox.


----------



## Anna1

Robyn Loraine said:


> What a pretty pair! You'll have to let us know how it goes.




Thank you &#128536; I definitely will!!!


----------



## Gvamty

Stanley Kroshak has cut priced to 65% off. There are a few COs left, check em out.

I'm happy to report I was able to get the sleeping kitty flats from them(mink). Although my first choice was the black sleeping kitty flats, These are a pretty pair too. I'm still hoping I land a pair of sleeping kitty flats in black somehow.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Gvamty said:


> Stanley Kroshak has cut priced to 65% off. There are a few COs left, check em out.
> 
> I'm happy to report I was able to get the sleeping kitty flats from them(mink). Although my first choice was the black sleeping kitty flats, These are a pretty pair too. I'm still hoping I land a pair of sleeping kitty flats in black somehow.



Yay! I'm so glad you got your shoes.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Just wanted to report that the Midnight Dolly on sale at NAP does really run a half size large. I got mine today and I'm going to exchange them for a 38.5. Hope those fit because they are GORGEOUS.


----------



## theonefreshkid

Sale alert!  CO Shoes at 75% off through The Bay:
http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/thebay/starlet-flats-0043-starlet--24
http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/thebay/leading-lady-platform-0043-lady--24
http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/thebay/eve-bootie-0043-eve-ps13--24
http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/thebay/she-wolf-pumps-0043-she-wolf--24

Free shipping in Canada over $100.  Keep in mind if you're based outside Canada, you might need to pay extra shipping and duties.  Bought a pair of the eve booties on Sunday and they arrived today.  Happy shopping!


----------



## authenticplease

theonefreshkid said:


> Sale alert!  CO Shoes at 75% off through The Bay:
> http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/thebay/starlet-flats-0043-starlet--24
> http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/thebay/leading-lady-platform-0043-lady--24
> http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/thebay/eve-bootie-0043-eve-ps13--24
> http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/thebay/she-wolf-pumps-0043-she-wolf--24
> 
> Free shipping in Canada over $100.  Keep in mind if you're based outside Canada, you might need to pay extra shipping and duties.  Bought a pair of the eve booties on Sunday and they arrived today.  Happy shopping!



Those are some insanely low prices!  Thanks for posting


----------



## Robyn Loraine

theonefreshkid said:


> Sale alert!  CO Shoes at 75% off through The Bay:
> http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/thebay/starlet-flats-0043-starlet--24
> http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/thebay/leading-lady-platform-0043-lady--24
> http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/thebay/eve-bootie-0043-eve-ps13--24
> http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/thebay/she-wolf-pumps-0043-she-wolf--24
> 
> Free shipping in Canada over $100.  Keep in mind if you're based outside Canada, you might need to pay extra shipping and duties.  Bought a pair of the eve booties on Sunday and they arrived today.  Happy shopping!



They only ship to Canada...


----------



## Robyn Loraine

More markdowns on Matches! Got the take 85 heels I've been drooling over forever at 70% off!


----------



## Anna1

Robyn Loraine said:


> More markdowns on Matches! Got the take 85 heels I've been drooling over forever at 70% off!




Thanks for the hint. Ordered 2 pairs this morning :happy:


----------



## shuhat

NM last call Texas has few pairs.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Size 8.5 $380 


Same as above


Size 10 $380


Size 11 $371

Above has extra 30%



Size 12 $492 extra 50%


----------



## authenticplease

These are on NMLC online. Lady Luck wedge in 36 for $717 - 50% additional through Jan 21

http://www.lastcall.com/search.jsp?N=0&Ntt=Charlotte+Olympia&_requestid=50895





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Gvamty

Extra 25% off few sale COs at NM.


----------



## authenticplease

Trick or treat flats in 40 on NAP 

Code Gift20 will get additional % off

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/401794


----------



## Robyn Loraine

The last of my COs arrived today! This is my happy family. All were purchased with 50% or more off retail, except the zodiac. I think Im CO content for now, unless a trick or treat flat shows up in a 39.  warning, pic heavy!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

More pics!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Even more


----------



## Kapster

Robyn Loraine said:


> Even more



     

That is a beautiful collection! So fun seeing them all out on display.


----------



## authenticplease

Robyn Loraine said:


> Even more





What a stunning CO collection!  Some really desired and HTF style......and. I truly admire your persistence in finding them on sale


----------



## Robyn Loraine

authenticplease said:


> What a stunning CO collection!  Some really desired and HTF style......and. I truly admire your persistence in finding them on sale



Thank you! I've been collecting for a bit now, I remember when I first started it was really hard to find CO on sale, but I think it's a bit easier now. Still takes quite a bit of hunting though!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Kapster said:


> That is a beautiful collection! So fun seeing them all out on display.



Thank you!

This was the first time I actually put them all out together! It was really fun setting them up.


----------



## bougainvillier

Wow stunning collection. I love Every single pair


----------



## shuhat

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thank you!
> 
> This was the first time I actually put them all out together! It was really fun setting them up.



Love your collection.


----------



## Gvamty

Robyn Loraine said:


> Even more




Omg!! Drool!! Every pair is so different and so beautiful!! Great collection!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Gvamty said:


> Omg!! Drool!! Every pair is so different and so beautiful!! Great collection!!



Thanks!  I'm glad my family pic didn't disappoint! I love them all!


----------



## Gvamty

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thanks!  I'm glad my family pic didn't disappoint! I love them all!



Disappointed? No way! Not even close! Your collection is droll worthy, I'm motivated to build a similar collection!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Gvamty said:


> Disappointed? No way! Not even close! Your collection is droll worthy, I'm motivated to build a similar collection!



Do it! you're already on your way with all those awesome shoes you scored in the sales that you were telling me about. Her shoes are just so addicting.


----------



## kaydelongpre

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thanks!  I'm glad my family pic didn't disappoint! I love them all!



Mind if I ask? Do you have better luck getting them at discount (especially half off) instore or online?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

kaydelongpre said:


> Mind if I ask? Do you have better luck getting them at discount (especially half off) instore or online?



Online for sure. I'm not even sure that anywhere in my state carries CO to be honest.


----------



## Kapster

CO lovers in Chicagoland...you need to check out Neiman Marcus on Mich Ave this weekend. They had a huge selection of on-sale styles that were sold out online! Examples...patent/leopard bisoux for $335 instead of $745, green velvet kitty flats for $267 instead of $595. I also saw she wolf pumps, girls on film, princess pumps, countessa flats, and lots of high heels that I didn't examine that closely because they're too tall for me 

If you don't live in the area, it might be worth calling to see if you can purchase over the phone and ship?!


----------



## Anna1

MatchesFashion has extra 20% off sale :happy: just scored one more pair (that i was not supposed to buy lol) so out of my budget with all these sales! &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;


----------



## Anna1

Robyn Loraine said:


> The last of my COs arrived today! This is my happy family. All were purchased with 50% or more off retail, except the zodiac. I think Im CO content for now, unless a trick or treat flat shows up in a 39.  warning, pic heavy!
> View attachment 2472936
> View attachment 2472937
> View attachment 2472942
> View attachment 2472943




Love your collection!!!! I just started mine this sale season, but I could not find any flats in my size &#128546;


----------



## terri_berri

I've just ordered my first pair of CO Sleeping Kitty flats in the nude/pink... can't wait to receive them... I am hoping that I got the right size...


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Anna1 said:


> Love your collection!!!! I just started mine this sale season, but I could not find any flats in my size &#128546;



What's your size? I could keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Anna1

Robyn Loraine said:


> What's your size? I could keep an eye out for you.




I am sorry, I didnt see ur post until now &#128546; i am 35 &#128514;


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Charlotte Olympia
Polly Leopard Pump in Size IT 40 /  US 10
On Sale for $292

http://www.kirnazabete.com/sale/polly-leopard-pump


----------



## authenticplease

Lots of CO on Outnet

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Desig...=Charlotte Olympia&keywords=Charlotte+Olympia


----------



## huis245

HI dolly owners, im planning to getting my first dolly pump but Im worried if I'll be able to walk in them.
How comfortable is it and can you walk in them for the whole day? TIA


----------



## jssl1688

huis245 said:


> HI dolly owners, im planning to getting my first dolly pump but Im worried if I'll be able to walk in them.
> How comfortable is it and can you walk in them for the whole day? TIA



hi there, i own many pumps and heels from various brands and i have to say i'm quite impressed at the dolly. the front platform looks a bit intimidating at first but it's really not bad once you have it on, it gives enough support and feels more like a 3 inch heel for me, which is nothing. i couldn't say for the whole day, but i have been in them for a afternoon till evening half a day and my feet didn't have any blister or pain.


----------



## gymangel812

jssl1688 said:


> hi there, i own many pumps and heels from various brands and i have to say i'm quite impressed at the dolly. the front platform looks a bit intimidating at first but it's really not bad once you have it on, it gives enough support and feels more like a 3 inch heel for me, which is nothing. i couldn't say for the whole day, but i have been in them for a afternoon till evening half a day and my feet didn't have any blister or pain.


my feelings exactly. i just wore my dollys for a few hours (and did some walking) and my feet are fine. so much more comfy than louboutin. similar to valentino rockstud slingback comfort wise.


----------



## Jadpe

Last year I bought the black velvet kitty flats and I was soo in love. They're so cute! But soon I spotted a bald spot at the toes. I know this is because of the velvet which is quite fragile. But I could mind that, I wear them only on special occasions and I have always a backup pair with me. So the spot stays tiny and almost invisible.

But last week when I brought them to the cobbler to get them resoled the fabric ripped on the front. A huge tear was visible on the kitty's face :cry:! Not a good sight. I immediately got a full refund from my cobbler but now I'm on the fence. Should I buy a new pair from Net-a-Porter or should I save the money to buy another pair of shoes (different brand)?

I really love the Kitty flats and I'm missing although I didn't wear them really often. But I'm really scared that something will happen to them too.

What are your experiences with the velvet kitty flats?


----------



## authenticplease

Jadpe said:


> Last year I bought the black velvet kitty flats and I was soo in love. They're so cute! But soon I spotted a bald spot at the toes. I know this is because of the velvet which is quite fragile. But I could mind that, I wear them only on special occasions and I have always a backup pair with me. So the spot stays tiny and almost invisible.
> 
> But last week when I brought them to the cobbler to get them resoled the fabric ripped on the front. A huge tear was visible on the kitty's face :cry:! Not a good sight. I immediately got a full refund from my cobbler but now I'm on the fence. Should I buy a new pair from Net-a-Porter or should I save the money to buy another pair of shoes (different brand)?
> 
> I really love the Kitty flats and I'm missing although I didn't wear them really often. But I'm really scared that something will happen to them too.
> 
> What are your experiences with the velvet kitty flats?



Oh no, I am so sorry this happened!   Where did you purchase them?  I tend to pay a little extra for certain items that seem uber delicate and use an SA that I frequent so they can handle issues like this for me......either a repair at their expense, a refund or an exchange.  If it hasn't been too incredibly long, can you contact your SA?!

It doesn't seem like a repair is even possible.  I had the Charlotte's Web flats in velvet and they held up well......perhaps there was a flaw of some sort with the pair you had since you noticed the balding first, then a tear not too long after.  

I have avoided the satin flats for this reason......I worry that the material will be too delicate for me.  

As an aside, you could email Isaac at Santana Creative with photos to see if he thinks there is anything to do to salvage them. He is in the Atlanta Store and is very honest and helpful. They do the repairs for the higher end items from the upscale stores in my area.  (Main repair facility is in NC but Isaac is always my contact for questions). I have found them to be as meticulous as MM7 in Paris without the international drama of dealing with customs.  

http://www.santanacreative.com

Edit:  I see you are international. Maybe MM7 could help?!  They specialize in Louboutin but certainly they could repair CO too!  Just email them, letting them know you are a tPF member and were recommended by the Forum. They have always been very pleasant and helpful too. 

MINUIT MOINS 7 
10 Passage Véro Dodat 
75001 PARIS 
+33(0)142 211 547
cordonnerie@minuitmoins7.fr

And still email Isaac at Santana Creative, a second opinion is always helpful!  Plus there is no charge.


----------



## Jadpe

authenticplease said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry this happened!   Where did you purchase them?  I tend to pay a little extra for certain items that seem uber delicate and use an SA that I frequent so they can handle issues like this for me......either a repair at their expense, a refund or an exchange.  If it hasn't been too incredibly long, can you contact your SA?!
> 
> It doesn't seem like a repair is even possible.  I had the Charlotte's Web flats in velvet and they held up well......perhaps there was a flaw of some sort with the pair you had since you noticed the balding first, then a tear not too long after.
> 
> I have avoided the satin flats for this reason......I worry that the material will be too delicate for me.
> 
> As an aside, you could email Isaac at Santana Creative with photos to see if he thinks there is anything to do to salvage them. He is in the Atlanta Store and is very honest and helpful. They do the repairs for the higher end items from the upscale stores in my area.  (Main repair facility is in NC but Isaac is always my contact for questions). I have found them to be as meticulous as MM7 in Paris without the international drama of dealing with customs.
> 
> http://www.santanacreative.com
> 
> Edit:  I see you are international. Maybe MM7 could help?!  They specialize in Louboutin but certainly they could repair CO too!  Just email them, letting them know you are a tPF member and were recommended by the Forum. They have always been very pleasant and helpful too.
> 
> MINUIT MOINS 7
> 10 Passage Véro Dodat
> 75001 PARIS
> +33(0)142 211 547
> cordonnerie@minuitmoins7.fr
> 
> And still email Isaac at Santana Creative, a second opinion is always helpful!  Plus there is no charge.


Thank you so much for your help! I meant that I got a full refund for my shoes (525 euros) from my cobbler. So I can buy a brand new pair if I'd like. I had to leave my kitty flats behind for his insurance company. He told me that there was nothing more he could do to fix them. The tear was pretty visible and no glue or stitches will cover it up. But now I don't know if I still want a velvet kitty pair...


I've used mm7 in the past for my CL. But the shipping costs back to the Netherlands were huge. And I'm on the same continent!


----------



## authenticplease

Jadpe said:


> Thank you so much for your help! I meant that I got a full refund for my shoes (525 euros) from my cobbler. So I can buy a brand new pair if I'd like. I had to leave my kitty flats behind for his insurance company. He told me that there was nothing more he could do to fix them. The tear was pretty visible and no glue or stitches will cover it up. But now I don't know if I still want a velvet kitty pair...
> 
> 
> I've used mm7 in the past for my CL. But the shipping costs back to the Netherlands were huge. And I'm on the same continent!



Whew!  I'm thrilled to hear you already received a full refund!!

I have the embroidered cotton kitty flats currently in black, like this....

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=COLY-WZ41&d=Womens

I know they are also available in denim and in suede. 

I haven't had any issues with mine......I purchased them last summer.


----------



## jssl1688

gymangel812 said:


> my feelings exactly. i just wore my dollys for a few hours (and did some walking) and my feet are fine. so much more comfy than louboutin. similar to valentino rockstud slingback comfort wise.



funny thing is the rock studs are comfy overall but gave me blisters on my toes, can u believe that? haha.so now i have to use the blister bandaid on my 3rd and 4th toe to prevent that from happening. and def 100 times more comfy than loubsi don't even wear my loubs for that reason.just pretty to look at.


----------



## gymangel812

jssl1688 said:


> funny thing is the rock studs are comfy overall but gave me blisters on my toes, can u believe that? haha.so now i have to use the blister bandaid on my 3rd and 4th toe to prevent that from happening. and def 100 times more comfy than loubsi don't even wear my loubs for that reason.just pretty to look at.


one of my pairs of rockstuds do the same blister, not sure why, i too put on blister block and hope for the best. either way, i can always count on blisters from CLs


----------



## tatsu_k

SA from NYC Saks emailed me pic of these, shes just killing me, i already have a pair in black and these are the cutest ever!


----------



## authenticplease

tatsu_k said:


> SA from NYC Saks emailed me pic of these, shes just killing me, i already have a pair in black and these are the cutest ever!



Love them......so cute!


----------



## Kapster

I just received an email from Nordstrom showing off SIX exclusive new colors of suede kitty flats! They are so darling!


----------



## Greentea

Kapster said:


> I just received an email from Nordstrom showing off SIX exclusive new colors of suede kitty flats! They are so darling!



I must have the blue!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Just got this email from Neiman Marcus 
I love the star ones!


----------



## restricter

I've preordered the gray ones from NM. Can you guess why?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

restricter said:


> I've preordered the gray ones from NM. Can you guess why?



lol adorable pic, thanks for sharing


----------



## yakusoku.af

restricter said:


> I've preordered the gray ones from NM. Can you guess why?




So cute! &#128525; perfect match!


----------



## saintgermain

restricter said:


> I've preordered the gray ones from NM. Can you guess why?


----------



## **shoelover**

what beautful colours!

has anyone seen the eye spy collection yet?


----------



## madeofdreams

restricter said:


> I've preordered the gray ones from NM. Can you guess why?



Too cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## authenticplease

New in at BG and NM.....


----------



## saintgermain

the pair with the sunglasses are too cute


----------



## IslandBB

restricter said:


> I've preordered the gray ones from NM. Can you guess why?


OMG adorable!  I bought the sleeping kitty loafers in mink because they remind me of my two little kitties!  Too bad they were too big, still in search of a Size 5.5...  LOL!


----------



## dolphingirl

These kitty shoes are so cute.  I must get one pair.  Does anyone have a good SA at NM Beverly Hills or BG in NY?  Please help.  Thank you.


----------



## bobobob

Fall 2014 style.com


----------



## bobobob

,


----------



## bobobob

/


----------



## bobobob

.


----------



## bobobob

More Fall 2014 styles wwd


----------



## bobobob

Pre-fall 2014 wwd


----------



## bobobob

..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> More Fall 2014 styles wwd



Thanks for posting the new fall collection - I'm LOVING the Chinese characters, especially these little kids climbing the heels!! I remember playing around with the needle pins as a kid lol.
Nonetheless, most of these shoes aren't that wearable. I think the red satin flats are very doable though


----------



## StarBrite310

I finally just purchased the Kitty flats today, but I'm confused which one I want to keep lol. I was able to find my size in store of the black Satin ones with the rhinestone eyes, and then I ordered the velvet ones from another store so I won't be getting those for a few days. They are both so cute though! What I really worry about with the satin ones are those rhinestones possibly falling off though. Has anyone had this happen? Also, do you think the velvet ones look too bedroom slipper-ish?

I wish I had both at home to compare but for now, the satin ones look really adorable. Are those ones popular? Will satin hold up well? They are $100 more for some reason.


----------



## Jaime

I imagine the rhinestone detail contributes to the price difference. I wanted the satin ones in a different colour but a friend got some in another colour and they showed stains really quickly and easily and they frayed around the bottom a bit. 
I ended up getting the velvet ones. They don't look too bedroom slipperish IMO but they look better in real life than pics. I can see how they come across that way in a picture though.


----------



## quackedup

i have both a satin pair with rhinestone eyes and a velvet pair.
Both have held up well and the satin and velvet are as new. No frays, no pulls, no stains, no bald patches.
Go for whichever you like better.

This is my satin pair, you can see the sole is all worn and kicked but the satin and eyes are absolutely fine and looks as new.


----------



## StarBrite310

Jaime said:


> I imagine the rhinestone detail contributes to the price difference. I wanted the satin ones in a different colour but a friend got some in another colour and they showed stains really quickly and easily and they frayed around the bottom a bit.
> I ended up getting the velvet ones. They don't look too bedroom slipperish IMO but they look better in real life than pics. I can see how they come across that way in a picture though.



Thank you for your opinion. What kind of stains were on your friend's shoe? Water?



quackedup said:


> i have both a satin pair with rhinestone eyes and a velvet pair.
> Both have held up well and the satin and velvet are as new. No frays, no pulls, no stains, no bald patches.
> Go for whichever you like better.
> 
> This is my satin pair, you can see the sole is all worn and kicked but the satin and eyes are absolutely fine and looks as new.



Thank you for your opinion as well. Those blue ones look totally fine, except for the soles like you said. 

Hmm, I guess it will just come down to which one I feel looks better. I can't wait to get the velvet ones! I did get to try one on today, but not in my size. You can never truly tell though until you get them home and try them on in front of your own mirror


----------



## Jaime

Appears to be just water. It wasn't coloured. Just around the edges like something had been stepped in so I assume water or wet grass or something. Never actually asked but looked like just general wear.


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks for posting the new fall collection - I'm LOVING the Chinese characters, especially these little kids climbing the heels!! I remember playing around with the needle pins as a kid lol.
> 
> Nonetheless, most of these shoes aren't that wearable. I think the red satin flats are very doable though
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602920



Love all the Asian elements here too! Although I don't see myself wearing any. It's fun and full of creativity!!!


----------



## madeofdreams

StarBrite310 said:


> I really worry about with the satin ones are those rhinestones possibly falling off though.
> .



I bought the black satin + rhinestone Kitty in September 13. I don't have a photo handy but they r still in good condition although I m careful not to wear them when it's rainy or raining.


----------



## Maxaluna

They have them at Neimans or moda operandi


----------



## purplepinky

Hi Ladies, I'd like to get a pair of her flats- the new espadrilles. Can anyone advise on size? TIA


----------



## StarBrite310

Omg, so my velvet Kitty flats arrived today and I love them so much more than the satin ones! (I already returned the satin lol). The velvet ones fit better too and are not as tight around the toe box. Do those who have both find the velvet ones to fit a little bigger?

I'm so excited!


----------



## StarBrite310

So I need some sizing advice please and I'm really sad about this  It looks like I am definitely in between sizes in the Kitty flats. I'm normally a 7.5, but I take a 7 in many brands, as you know it all depends. I have a very narrow foot and long toes, which I hate because I have the toughest time finding shoes that hug my foot right and fit perfectly. To give an example though, I do wear a 7.5 in Lanvin ballerinas.

Okay so in the Kitty flats, the 7's are a bit too small in the toe. I have been trying to stretch them but they aren't just tight where stretching would help, my big toe is actually right up to the edge which I don't think any amount of stretching will help. However, the 7.5's, while they are perfect in the toe, are then too wide on the sides!!! I don't get why a half size larger would then make the sides stick out and you see the gap when I walk. I have tried on a few pairs and they all do that.

Is this shoe not for me then?  Would it be best to try a thick pad in the 7.5 (I need to buy one) instead of going to a cobbler and trying to stretch the 7's out as much as possible, length wise? I appreciate any insight on this.


----------



## StarBrite310

I just did the thick socks, blow dryer trick, and I cannot believe this, but I think it worked!!!


----------



## iwantahermes

Hi I am in the UK and want to buy my first pair of Charlotte Olympia Kitty Flats in Black velvet with gold heel. I have looked at Matches fashions website, net-a-porter and CO and Selfridges. Matches are selling them for £465 but the others £365...am I missing something, I am sure they are the same but I would have thought all retailers were price match. can anyone help. many thanks.
also can I ask is there an upper age limit to wearing  Kitty's?


----------



## authenticplease

Charlotte Olympias Formula OneInspired Accessories

Some say fashion moves fast and Charlotte Olympias designer Charlotte Dellal is taking that thought literally. This week, she launches her Faster collection, a lineup of pedal-to-the-metal accessories inspired by Formula One racing. Its just in time for the Monaco Grand Prix (one of the biggest races of the year), which kicks off May 22.

Her interpretation delivers T-strap heels that incorporate the shape of a gold trophy cup, clutches covered in racing flag designs, wedges showing a tire pattern, and more (prices start at $695; charlotteolympia.com). Ive always loved the glamour and prestige that is attached to Grand Prix racing and Formula One racing, Dellal says. Plus, I always feel like Im racing around, between work and home, so I wanted my accessories to reflect that.

Dellal gave InStyle.com the exclusive first look at the line, which is available now. Check out the pieces in our gallery!


----------



## authenticplease

Additional photos...


----------



## authenticplease

And a few more....


----------



## authenticplease

iwantahermes said:


> Hi I am in the UK and want to buy my first pair of Charlotte Olympia Kitty Flats in Black velvet with gold heel. I have looked at Matches fashions website, net-a-porter and CO and Selfridges. Matches are selling them for £465 but the others £365...am I missing something, I am sure they are the same but I would have thought all retailers were price match. can anyone help. many thanks.
> also can I ask is there an upper age limit to wearing  Kitty's?




You will find that different stores or boutiques have a price difference, some quite a bit!

Try looking on Farfetch.com and see if they have what you are searching for.....

I am in my mid 40s and I have black embroidered kitty flats.  I really like them and feel they are classics.


----------



## idyllicwaters

Hello ladies! I got my very first COs last month and am completely in love. But now I've been bitten by the bug and am trying to save for another pair! 

I'm not sure if this was already asked but how is the sizing of the zodiac flats? More true to size or are they slightly smaller? Hoping to get a pair for myself for my birthday in August! For reference, my kitty flats are my regular size of 36.5.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## LavenderIce

idyllicwaters said:


> Hello ladies! I got my very first COs last month and am completely in love. But now I've been bitten by the bug and am trying to save for another pair!
> 
> I'm not sure if this was already asked but how is the sizing of the zodiac flats? More true to size or are they slightly smaller? Hoping to get a pair for myself for my birthday in August! For reference, my kitty flats are my regular size of 36.5.
> 
> Thank you in advance.




The Zodiac flats fit the same as the kitty flats.


----------



## shuzbabe

My nm sa has these available for presale for nm card holders only. Pm me for sa contact info
Size 7 and up
Navy sale price $495
Purple sale price $417


----------



## shuzbabe

My Bg sa also has zodiac flats on sale 30% off. Pm me for photos and sa contact info.


----------



## StarBrite310

For those who have the velvet Kitty flats, have any of you sprayed the shoes before wearing them? I always spray my suede shoes with Vectra spray and that too can be used on velvet. What do you think?


----------



## StarBrite310

shuzbabe said:


> My nm sa has these available for presale for nm card holders only. Pm me for sa contact info
> Size 7 and up
> Navy sale price $495
> Purple sale price $417
> View attachment 2626255



Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the velvet navy ones $495 to begin with? That's how much I paid for my black ones


----------



## Jaime

StarBrite310 said:


> For those who have the velvet Kitty flats, have any of you sprayed the shoes before wearing them? I always spray my suede shoes with Vectra spray and that too can be used on velvet. What do you think?



I didn't use anything on them and they have been fine.


----------



## shuzbabe

StarBrite310 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the velvet navy ones $495 to begin with? That's how much I paid for my black ones




Yeah I thought that was weird. Org price on navy were $595. I'll double check with sa tomorrow.


----------



## shuzbabe

shuzbabe said:


> My Bg sa also has zodiac flats on sale 30% off. Pm me for photos and sa contact info.




Here are the photos for the zodiac flats 









Also on sale.


----------



## authenticplease

Lots of CO at 50% off...

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com...m_source=et&source=email_5232014#mySelections


----------



## restricter

I found these two lovelies @ Last Call -- with an extra 40% off the lowest price.  Both pairs came out to under $450.


----------



## authenticplease

restricter said:


> I found these two lovelies @ Last Call -- with an extra 40% off the lowest price.  Both pairs came out to under $450.
> 
> View attachment 2631093



Both are just gorgeous!


----------



## joomyleloo

restricter said:


> I found these two lovelies @ Last Call -- with an extra 40% off the lowest price.  Both pairs came out to under $450.
> 
> View attachment 2631093




Oh! These are sooooo pretty! &#128525;


----------



## restricter

Thanks AP and JL!!  I love the Timeless pumps -- not only are they cute but I can make a sarcastic fashion statement at work.  My boss has told us we need to work "at least 10 hours a day" -- and we are not paid by the hour.  I'm looking forward to stomping around with 8-6 shooz.


----------



## PBinsider

soooo.......


Anyone??

http://www.talkshoes.com/25758/charlotte-olympia-done-time-may-crossed-line/#comments


----------



## authenticplease

PBinsider said:


> soooo.......
> 
> 
> Anyone??
> 
> http://www.talkshoes.com/25758/charlotte-olympia-done-time-may-crossed-line/#comments



They match everything!  I wear them with my Delfina Delettrez rings.....


----------



## smiley13tree

authenticplease said:


> They match everything!  I wear them with my Delfina Delettrez rings.....




Haha! I think I could wear them for Halloween... And that's about it


----------



## Christina2

jssl1688 said:


> hi there, i own many pumps and heels from various brands and i have to say i'm quite impressed at the dolly. the front platform looks a bit intimidating at first but it's really not bad once you have it on, it gives enough support and feels more like a 3 inch heel for me, which is nothing. i couldn't say for the whole day, but i have been in them for a afternoon till evening half a day and my feet didn't have any blister or pain.


I am also interested in the Dolly pumps. Do you even notice that the " island platforms " are smaller than a normal platform when you are standing or walking in them ? I think the Dolly style looks so sexy but kind of intimidating at the same time - know what I mean ?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Christina2 said:


> I am also interested in the Dolly pumps. Do you even notice that the " island platforms " are smaller than a normal platform when you are standing or walking in them ? I think the Dolly style looks so sexy but kind of intimidating at the same time - know what I mean ?



How is size for the Dolly??
Does it fit true to size


----------



## jssl1688

Christina2 said:


> I am also interested in the Dolly pumps. Do you even notice that the " island platforms " are smaller than a normal platform when you are standing or walking in them ? I think the Dolly style looks so sexy but kind of intimidating at the same time - know what I mean ?



hello christina, no not at all!! the island platform feels completely different on than the way it looks. it's so weird, cause looking at it, indeed is intimidating and just seems impossible. but i promise, the moment you have it on, it changes all your concerns. you won't believe how comfortable they are!!


----------



## blue_acid

does anyone know around how much cheaper and what items are usually on a charlotte olympia sample sale?


----------



## Jaime

Just received the slipper and eye mask pack today it is gorgeous!! I got black satin as I thought coloured satin would show wear too much. The only downside is the suede soles, I think I'd have preferred the thin flexible rubber sole some slippers have just so they lasted longer but they are so beautiful. Only got them because they were on sale.


----------



## zhuzhu

Hi guys,
should i get the same size for co kitty flats if i wear size 39 for chiara ferragni?


----------



## tipsyhoney

Hi guys! I'm new to CO n want to get a pair of kitty flats in black. I'm not sure what material to choose! I would like something more durable that I do not have to baby! Thanks ahead for your help


----------



## francot1

Just bought a pair of velvet kitty pumps from NM for 55%off.
This is my first velvet pair, and I am worried how they will hold up.
Has anyone gotten their velvet shoes wet?

Do I need to pretreat the velvet or do anything special to these prior to wearing?


----------



## cilantropig

francot1 said:


> Just bought a pair of velvet kitty pumps from NM for 55%off.
> This is my first velvet pair, and I am worried how they will hold up.
> Has anyone gotten their velvet shoes wet?
> 
> Do I need to pretreat the velvet or do anything special to these prior to wearing?


Look into collonil nanopro, online video seems to have great result on fabric. I use them on all suede, at least I never see color or texture change after the spray, feels like it just vaporized.


----------



## calflu

My first pair of CO (zodiac flats) is on the way to me. 

How do you clean them? Do you just brush them off?





Jaime said:


> I didn't use anything on them and they have been fine.


----------



## authenticplease

calflu said:


> My first pair of CO (zodiac flats) is on the way to me.
> 
> How do you clean them? Do you just brush them off?



Guessing they are suede?  If so, I spray my suede shoes with Vectra to keep them pristine


----------



## authenticplease

francot1 said:


> Just bought a pair of velvet kitty pumps from NM for 55%off.
> This is my first velvet pair, and I am worried how they will hold up.
> Has anyone gotten their velvet shoes wet?
> 
> Do I need to pretreat the velvet or do anything special to these prior to wearing?



Velvet may require a special spray.......I would email Isaac at Santanna Creative to enquire.


----------



## authenticplease

tipsyhoney said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to CO n want to get a pair of kitty flats in black. I'm not sure what material to choose! I would like something more durable that I do not have to baby! Thanks ahead for your help



If you want a more durable material, suede, pony hair, glitter, or cotton webbing like embroidered flats would be the most durable.  I would think stain followed by velvet to be most delicate. HTH!


----------



## tipsyhoney

authenticplease said:


> If you want a more durable material, suede, pony hair, glitter, or cotton webbing like embroidered flats would be the most durable.  I would think stain followed by velvet to be most delicate. HTH!




Thank you for your help


----------



## tipsyhoney

francot1 said:


> Just bought a pair of velvet kitty pumps from NM for 55%off.
> 
> This is my first velvet pair, and I am worried how they will hold up.
> 
> Has anyone gotten their velvet shoes wet?
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to pretreat the velvet or do anything special to these prior to wearing?




Just wondering if you could share whether you got it online or in store? Thank you


----------



## calflu

I began to wonder if NM and BG websites are actually same pool of inventory. All the styles I want are left with same sizes.

And are there new styles on sale? I don't recall seeing kitten pump on sale earlier!


----------



## francot1

tipsyhoney said:


> Just wondering if you could share whether you got it online or in store? Thank you


The kitty pumps I bought were online and are the smaller heel 3 1/4 inches. I think they are sold out online, but maybe available in store.


----------



## tipsyhoney

francot1 said:


> The kitty pumps I bought were online and are the smaller heel 3 1/4 inches. I think they are sold out online, but maybe available in store.




Thank you! I messaged them on live chat and they said it's not on sale  hopefully I have more luck next time!

I love the glitter kitty but seems they are sold out everywhere!


----------



## tipsyhoney

I just got my first pair of CO (And really good deal at half price too!), I like how they look but I feel that they are so stiff and not sure if I should keep them 

Anyone has experience on whether they d stretch?


----------



## TiffYoo

tipsyhoney said:


> I just got my first pair of CO (And really good deal at half price too!), I like how they look but I feel that they are so stiff and not sure if I should keep them
> 
> Anyone has experience on whether they d stretch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673139



They're lovely! Aw really ?? What material are they? Are they suede? 

Btw I also just got my first Charlotte kitty flats! They arrived this morning, boy was I happy to see the courier man 

Here's a shot (instagram filtered) of my beautiful new kitties! I love them so much!! So comfy~


----------



## Dukeprincess

My first pair of CO's - Alexa


----------



## ShariLee

Dukeprincess said:


> My first pair of CO's - Alexa
> View attachment 2673628



Beautiful and fun!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

ShariLee said:


> Beautiful and fun!!!



Thank you!  I am in love!


----------



## rdgldy

Dukeprincess said:


> My first pair of CO's - Alexa
> View attachment 2673628



These are so cute!!!


----------



## authenticplease

tipsyhoney said:


> I just got my first pair of CO (And really good deal at half price too!), I like how they look but I feel that they are so stiff and not sure if I should keep them
> 
> Anyone has experience on whether they d stretch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673139



How is the length?  You can always have your cobbler stretch them some



TiffYoo said:


> just got my first Charlotte kitty flats! They arrived this morning, boy was I happy to see the courier man
> 
> Here's a shot (instagram filtered) of my beautiful new kitties! I love them so much!! So comfy~



So incredibly cute.....you will get soooo much wear out of these!!



Dukeprincess said:


> My first pair of CO's - Alexa
> View attachment 2673628



I!  Love them.....and the pink polished piggies are the perfect accent


----------



## tipsyhoney

TiffYoo said:


> They're lovely! Aw really ?? What material are they? Are they suede?
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I also just got my first Charlotte kitty flats! They arrived this morning, boy was I happy to see the courier man
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot (instagram filtered) of my beautiful new kitties! I love them so much!! So comfy~




I love your shoes! 

The material of mine is calf hair and I believe patent? Because I'm new to CO I don't know if they are meant to be like this?


----------



## tipsyhoney

authenticplease said:


> How is the length?  You can always have your cobbler stretch them some
> 
> 
> 
> So incredibly cute.....you will get soooo much wear out of these!!
> 
> 
> 
> I!  Love them.....and the pink polished piggies are the perfect accent




I believe they are slightly smaller to my size so I'm unsure if they d stretch enough!


----------



## TiffYoo

tipsyhoney said:


> I love your shoes!
> 
> The material of mine is calf hair and I believe patent? Because I'm new to CO I don't know if they are meant to be like this?



Hehe thanks love 

Oh okays. Hmmm I think patent is going to have a rougher or tougher feel to it. But I haven't had experience with patent CO shoes before either. But I would guess that patent shoes would soften (even if only) slightly over time with wear. 

Maybe you could call one of the CO boutiques or stores if possible and ask for their opinion?



authenticplease said:


> How is the length?  You can always have your cobbler stretch them some
> 
> 
> 
> So incredibly cute.....you will get soooo much wear out of these!!



hehe! they are the darnest cutest things arent they ~~ I sure hope so! Im going to be taking these kitties out whenever I can  except maybe not when its raining or anywhere muddy haha


----------



## SEWDimples

Dukeprincess said:


> My first pair of CO's - Alexa
> View attachment 2673628



These are adorable. Enjoy!


----------



## Icyss

My first CO shoes. It's called sunkissed kitty&#128047;&#128525;


----------



## smiley13tree

Icyss said:


> My first CO shoes. It's called sunkissed kitty&#128047;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674218
> View attachment 2674219




So cute and perfect for summer!!


----------



## Icyss

smiley13tree said:


> So cute and perfect for summer!!




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## authenticplease

Icyss said:


> My first CO shoes. It's called sunkissed kitty&#128047;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674218
> View attachment 2674219



Love these cool kitties!!


----------



## rdgldy

Icyss said:


> My first CO shoes. It's called sunkissed kitty&#128047;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674218
> View attachment 2674219


so sweet!!


----------



## Icyss

authenticplease said:


> Love these cool kitties!!




Thank you. It's surprisingly comfy&#128144;.


----------



## Icyss

rdgldy said:


> so sweet!!




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## Dukeprincess

SEWDimples said:


> These are adorable. Enjoy!





rdgldy said:


> These are so cute!!!





tipsyhoney said:


> I love your shoes!



Thank you ladies!  

LOL thank you too *Authentic! *


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

anyone know if the gold platform Dolly suede platform pump run true to size??Looking to purchase one right now.. And there is a leather version and suede version which one do you prefer more and how is the comfortability level on each..TIA


----------



## llyymyc

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> anyone know if the gold platform Dolly suede platform pump run true to size??Looking to purchase one right now.. And there is a leather version and suede version which one do you prefer more and how is the comfortability level on each..TIA




I have a pair of dolly with the Island platform in pony hair. They are comfortable but take some time getting used to. I wear them for dinners but I don't really do any shopping in them. 

I am size 35 or 35.5 depending on brand. The Dolly run true to size but if you have narrow feet you may consider sizing half size down. Because they are rounded and are wider than most brands.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

llyymyc said:


> I have a pair of dolly with the Island platform in pony hair. They are comfortable but take some time getting used to. I wear them for dinners but I don't really do any shopping in them.
> 
> I am size 35 or 35.5 depending on brand. The Dolly run true to size but if you have narrow feet you may consider sizing half size down. Because they are rounded and are wider than most brands.



So did you took a size 35??
I wear size 35 or 35.5 too sometimes.. Or even 34.5.


----------



## llyymyc

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> So did you took a size 35??
> I wear size 35 or 35.5 too sometimes.. Or even 34.5.



Yup i took size 35.


----------



## bugsy2085

I am desperate for a pair of the pink sunkissed kitty shoes in a 37. If anyone knows where I can find a pair in the US please let me know in a PM!! I feel like I have called and emailed everywhere I can think of... Just ordered a pair of the Capri kitty's in white while I continue my search! &#128571; Thanks girls!


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

Icyss said:


> My first CO shoes. It's called sunkissed kitty&#128047;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674218
> View attachment 2674219


So cute!


----------



## Icyss

Little_Miss_LV said:


> So cute!




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## demicouture

Dukeprincess said:


> My first pair of CO's - Alexa
> View attachment 2673628



Totally loving these and your polish!! FAB!!

_Has anyone ordered through her website?
I am thinking about it and was wondering how their service was?_


----------



## bugsy2085

demicouture said:


> Totally loving these and your polish!! FAB!!
> 
> 
> 
> _Has anyone ordered through her website?
> 
> I am thinking about it and was wondering how their service was?_




Demicouture-

I'm from the US and have. First all of my Visa cards got declined for fraud alert, I think because it's an international site, this has never happened to be before, but Amex went through. Then I got an email confirming and saying they will follow up when they shipped, I didn't hear from them so I called to check on order. They said order was sent out that day, 2 days after I did my online purchase and that in generally takes 10-12 days to reach the US. I never received any sort of tracking or follow up email since original order was placed. I hope the shoes show up next week!! 

I have found the Miami boutique to be incredibly helpful for phone orders though so if you see something online they can likely help!


----------



## demicouture

Thanks Bugsy for the heads up!
I just tried ordering and surprise, my payment could not be processed (not declined though)!
I'm based in Europe and order online all the time&#8230; I, funnily enough, had a weird feeling ordering from them. It says I should contact their customer service which is closed until tomorrow. But, when I order online it should be smooth or I might just change my mind the next minute..arrrrrrgh&#8230;.so frustrating! Let's hope THEY contact me!

I hope you receive your shoes very soon! Keep us posted!


----------



## bugsy2085

Demi-
Hope it works!! They NEVER contacted me despite me calling, leaving a voicemail, and email. No response. When mine didn't work it said order couldn't be processed and I didn't get a call until about 4 hours later from my bank. Try calling during business hours tomorrow! Hope you get them!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Seriously so in love with my kitty flats!


----------



## ntwinkly

Hi everyone!  I've been a longtime fan of the PurseBlog & lurker of the PurseForum, but I'm now emerging from the shell  

Anyway, I'm a HUGE CO fan.  Has anyone seen the new Kitty & Co collection?  The Miami store received the collection yesterday and I managed to get the incredibly adorable pair of Pouty Kitty flats! 

A couple weeks back I also got this gorgeous pair of Sandrine Sandals  

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## authenticplease

ntwinkly said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been a longtime fan of the PurseBlog & lurker of the PurseForum, but I'm now emerging from the shell
> 
> Anyway, I'm a HUGE CO fan.  Has anyone seen the new Kitty & Co collection?  The Miami store received the collection yesterday and I managed to get the incredibly adorable pair of Pouty Kitty flats!
> 
> A couple weeks back I also got this gorgeous pair of Sandrine Sandals
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



:welcome2:

So glad you decided to stop lurking and start .....so much more fun that way!

I adore the sandrine sandals.....so perfect for summer!

I haven't seen the pouty kitties yet but they are so incredibly cute


----------



## PollyGal

ntwinkly said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been a longtime fan of the PurseBlog & lurker of the PurseForum, but I'm now emerging from the shell
> 
> Anyway, I'm a HUGE CO fan.  Has anyone seen the new Kitty & Co collection?  The Miami store received the collection yesterday and I managed to get the incredibly adorable pair of Pouty Kitty flats!
> 
> A couple weeks back I also got this gorgeous pair of Sandrine Sandals
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



LOVE the pouty kittyflats &#128008; - I am waiting for my Clever Kitty flats to arrive this week from the same range &#128522;


----------



## ntwinkly

PollyGal said:


> LOVE the pouty kittyflats &#128008; - I am waiting for my Clever Kitty flats to arrive this week from the same range &#128522;



I was so torn between Pouty and Clever!  In the end they only had the Clever a half-size larger than my usual size and I've long ago decided it's never worth buying a pair of shoes that isn't the right size so I went with the Pouty ones.  Enjoy your clever Kitties, they are soooo cute-- you will love them!


----------



## ntwinkly

authenticplease said:


> :welcome2:
> 
> So glad you decided to stop lurking and start .....so much more fun that way!
> 
> I adore the sandrine sandals.....so perfect for summer!
> 
> I haven't seen the pouty kitties yet but they are so incredibly cute



Thank you, I figured being an actual part of the community would be more rewarding, especially as I sometimes struggle to find others who share my obsession with shoes & bags.  

You should definitely check out the new Kitty & Co collection -- each one is so adorable!  I especially love the Clever, Cheeky & Pretty Kitties (and Pouty of course)!  You can find them on the CO website:  http://us.charlotteolympia.com/collections/kitty-and-co/


----------



## PollyGal

ntwinkly said:


> I was so torn between Pouty and Clever!  In the end they only had the Clever a half-size larger than my usual size and I've long ago decided it's never worth buying a pair of shoes that isn't the right size so I went with the Pouty ones.  Enjoy your clever Kitties, they are soooo cute-- you will love them!



That is sooooo funny! I had to go up a half size also but I think they will be fine ~ have been looking for them for ages and was not going to let them slip through my fingers...I think the while range will be in big demand so we are lucky to be among the first kitty gals! &#128568;


----------



## Lulu_lala

HI
I am wanting the Dolly shoes, but I have never bought a charlotte olympia pair before (as we dont have any stores here) so i will have to buy them online somewhere.

Can someone tell me if they are actually comfy to wear?
the high platform and heel scares me abit, but i do like them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

demicouture said:


> Totally loving these and your polish!! FAB!!
> 
> [/I]



Thank you so much!


----------



## bugsy2085

Was in NYC today and stopped by the store.. Came home with some new Capri cats! FYI I had to size down a full size, or a half size with foam insert in toe from my normal size in CO


----------



## PollyGal

Lovin' my Clever Kitty flats...all set to unleash my inner need!


----------



## authenticplease

PollyGal said:


> Lovin' my Clever Kitty flats...all set to unleash my inner need!



What cute kitties!


----------



## bougainvillier

Have been craving some black lace pumps and this CO pair caught my eye. Anyone has them? What do you think?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/445233/Charlotte_Olympia/debbie-lace-pumps


----------



## SLCsocialite

Today is my blogiversary and I am wearing my new CO Dolly's!


----------



## Dukeprincess

SLCsocialite said:


> Today is my blogiversary and I am wearing my new CO Dolly's!



Those look perfect with your tattoo.


----------



## hopes420

Hello Dolly owners 
I'm think about getting Dolly and after reading some of the posts, I think I am a size 36.5 for Dolly(my CL TTS is 37) but I am wondering if suede Dolly stretch a lot? since my suede shoes stretch after breaking them in and will be a little bit loose. Should I get 36.5? or 36 will work as well?? TIA!


----------



## chelseaemelie

Hello all! I hope this is the right spot to post this question. A few months ago I finally found Charlotte Olympia Kitty Flats on sale and took the plunge. I LOVE them... Except I bought my true size and turns out they don't quite fit--they're a bit too big (by I think just under a half-size). I can't exchange them since I bought them on sale and I wore them outside before realizing they weren't the best fit. 

They're big enough that my feet slip out and the shoes blister/cut the back of my ankle. I've tried moleskine as well as gel insert stickers on the back of the shoe, but they don't stick well and/or tend to rub just as much on my foot. Has anyone had experience with cobblers being able to fix a shoe that's too big? Or perhaps cotton in the toe to fill them out...? 

Basically, if anyone out there has any tips so I can wear my beloved kitty flats pain-free, I would be so grateful!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

hey guys, i kinda want to purchase a pair of the kitty flats. for those who own them, are they comfortable (i.e doesn't give you blisters)? i am not an avid flats wearer (because i can't stand blisters) and i prefer heels over flats tbh but i really want to invest in a pair of nice flats


----------



## gymangel812

cupcakeofmylife said:


> hey guys, i kinda want to purchase a pair of the kitty flats. for those who own them, are they comfortable (i.e doesn't give you blisters)? i am not an avid flats wearer (because i can't stand blisters) and i prefer heels over flats tbh but i really want to invest in a pair of nice flats


you sound exactly like me, flats give me blisters usually. CO are the most comfy flats i own. i size up half from tts for more room (but not slipping off). i buy all mine on sale.


----------



## janice

hopes420 said:


> Hello Dolly owners
> I'm think about getting Dolly and after reading some of the posts, I think I am a size 36.5 for Dolly(my CL TTS is 37) but I am wondering if suede Dolly stretch a lot? since my suede shoes stretch after breaking them in and will be a little bit loose. Should I get 36.5? or 36 will work as well?? TIA!



I have the same question...


----------



## PreciousOne

gymangel812 said:


> you sound exactly like me, flats give me blisters usually. CO are the most comfy flats i own. i size up half from tts for more room (but not slipping off). i buy all mine on sale.


Where do you usually get them on sale?


----------



## gymangel812

Still trying to figure out mobile, this was supposed to quote dolly posts

36.5 should work, I can do my cl  tts or half size down


----------



## gymangel812

Pretty much any stores that carry them (boutiques,  dept stores,  etc )


----------



## gymangel812

PreciousOne said:


> Where do you usually get them on sale?



See above post


----------



## Kapster

Wanted to share this with CO fans... a peek into Charlotte Olympia Dellal's closet!

There's a full article and tons of photos here:
http://www.thecoveteur.com/charlotte-olympia-dellal/


----------



## devik

Just got my first pair of _real _heels - CO Dolly - have never tried anything this tall before and my oh my is it tall!! I'm over 6' with these on. Anyone ever felt that a pair of shoes was too tall? 

Or do you taller ladies just get used to rockin' it?? 

(That's a serious question.... !)


----------



## Ilgin

Kapster said:


> Wanted to share this with CO fans... a peek into Charlotte Olympia Dellal's closet!
> 
> There's a full article and tons of photos here:
> http://www.thecoveteur.com/charlotte-olympia-dellal/



Amazing !! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PurseACold

I loved the Asian-inspired collection Charlotte Olympia put out, but like some others here, I've questioned the wearability of some of the shoes.  I've been particularly taken with the Ming vase pump variations.  I've just ordered this pair to try them out, and I was wondering whether you guys think these shoes are wearable or laughable.  I can't make up my mind either way.  Thanks!


----------



## devik

PurseACold said:


> I loved the Asian-inspired collection Charlotte Olympia put out, but like some others here, I've questioned the wearability of some of the shoes.  I've been particularly taken with the Ming vase pump variations.  I've just ordered this pair to try them out, and I was wondering whether you guys think these shoes are wearable or laughable.  I can't make up my mind either way.  Thanks!


@PurseACold those are a little too avant garde for me just due to the fancy heels - but I agree that the overall fabric/style of those COs is beautiful. I've been eyeing the more subdued Koi patterned Debbie.

If you think you can pull off those heels though you should totally go for it! Can't wait to see some modeling pics when you do.


----------



## PurseACold

devik said:


> @PurseACold those are a little too avant garde for me just due to the fancy heels - but I agree that the overall fabric/style of those COs is beautiful. I've been eyeing the more subdued Koi patterned Debbie.
> 
> If you think you can pull off those heels though you should totally go for it! Can't wait to see some modeling pics when you do.


I've eyed those too.  They are pretty, and I agree that the pattern is lovely.  But some part of me is drawn to forcing the recognition that the pattern relates to Ming vases, something that is less obvious with the Debbie.  What to do?


----------



## devik

I totally hear you on the "vase" thing - it's so unusual and unmistakeably a vase! I'm not seeing that version you're getting on the CO website now (maybe I just can't find it). Personally I like this other one below a little more since it's _really _a vase but I can't see myself pulling it off - no idea what I'd wear with it. What type of outfit do you have in mind for yours? At least the ones you're getting aren't too high - though I bet they're going to be really stable for walking given how thick that heel seems.

I was also coveting the panda heel (not the flats) and now am not seeing that on the CO site either. Where did you find yours?


----------



## PurseACold

devik said:


> I totally hear you on the "vase" thing - it's so unusual and unmistakeably a vase! I'm not seeing that version you're getting on the CO website now (maybe I just can't find it). Personally I like this other one below a little more since it's _really _a vase but I can't see myself pulling it off - no idea what I'd wear with it. What type of outfit do you have in mind for yours? At least the ones you're getting aren't too high - though I bet they're going to be really stable for walking given how thick that heel seems.
> 
> I was also coveting the panda heel (not the flats) and now am not seeing that on the CO site either. Where did you find yours?


I love the heel on that one too, but I'm not a huge fan of major platform shoes, which is why I lean away from the full-on vase heel (not to mention that it's impossible to find and even try it out ).

I see 2 categories of outfits to wear with the shoes I've ordered: (1) casual (e.g., jeans), or (2) simple and basic office/cocktail dress (i.e., around knee length) - single colored, very plain in its styling, to draw the attention to the shoe and not be too much overall. Not sure of color - maybe all red, maybe all white?  This possibility of matchy-matchy is also cute: http://modaoperandi.com/charlotte-olympia-fw14/blue-koi-carp-print-porcelain-platforms

I found my shoes on Forzieri (which is having a 25% off friends and family sale through today (use the code FRIENDS25)).  They've got the panda heels there too.


----------



## legaldiva

devik said:


> Just got my first pair of _real _heels - CO Dolly - have never tried anything this tall before and my oh my is it tall!! I'm over 6' with these on. Anyone ever felt that a pair of shoes was too tall?
> 
> Or do you taller ladies just get used to rockin' it??
> 
> (That's a serious question.... !)


 
Practice, practice, practice!  I have the Dolly in burgandy suede with a gold platform.  Your center of gravity changes with heel height AND the platform, so practice walking at home.  It will help


----------



## shoes4ever

PurseACold said:


> I loved the Asian-inspired collection Charlotte Olympia put out, but like some others here, I've questioned the wearability of some of the shoes.  I've been particularly taken with the Ming vase pump variations.  I've just ordered this pair to try them out, and I was wondering whether you guys think these shoes are wearable or laughable.  I can't make up my mind either way.  Thanks!



PurseACold these are gorgeous  - i've been digging the blue asian motif as well. But so far have only seen the Debbie in real life. I had tried them on y'day and was contemplating buying them. But after seeing your posted version with the unique heel i'm going to hunt them down instead. I like mixing my shoe styles n lean towards 'eye-catching' designs. These IMO are def wearable and not laughable.


----------



## PurseACold

Thanks.  The shoes just arrived, and I love, love them.  From the front, you don't even notice the unusual heel and from the other angles, the heel is more subtle in its "different" look that one might think, while still giving off the vibe of the Ming vase.  I'd share pics if I hadn't tried them on in my gym clothing   I can't wait to wear these.  Now I just need to figure out ideal outfits for these beauties.


----------



## legaldiva

Gilt had a sale on CO yesterday, and I missed it!  I want the Home Run Pumps so bad.  They are so adorable.  I love the whimsical details of her designs.


----------



## devik

PurseACold said:


> Thanks.  The shoes just arrived, and I love, love them.  From the front, you don't even notice the unusual heel and from the other angles, the heel is more subtle in its "different" look that one might think, while still giving off the vibe of the Ming vase.  I'd share pics if I hadn't tried them on in my gym clothing   I can't wait to wear these.  Now I just need to figure out ideal outfits for these beauties.



I bet they make gym clothes look stunning!! 

Can't wait to see them whenever you find the right outfit to model with!


----------



## bougainvillier

NAP US sale is on and many CO pairs 50% off ladies!!! I got two, LOL


----------



## katmb

Raining all day here, so it was time for my rubber kitty flats:


----------



## devik

katmb said:


> Raining all day here, so it was time for my rubber kitty flats:


  Wow I've never even seen those before katmb! Are they comfortable? Do they make your feet sweat?


----------



## katmb

devik said:


> Wow I've never even seen those before katmb! Are they comfortable? Do they make your feet sweat?




They are very comfortable. The rubber is soft, almost like neoprene, and has a suede-like finish. I forgot my "office" shoes yesterday and ended up wearing these all day. My feet got a little warm at times, but nothing unbearable.


----------



## devik

Nordstrom had a limited supply of COs at very good prices yesterday ("Black Thursday") but they went fast - yet I've just discovered that Charlotte Olympia's website has had a GREAT selection of items at 50% off today

http://us.charlotteolympia.com/

Not sure how long the sale will be going... The best I saw at Nordstrom was 40% off and not for that many styles, but here there's lots and they're mostly 50% off.


----------



## bougainvillier

Thanks for sharing!! Cannot wait to see everyone's holiday haul


----------



## BittyMonkey

I saw those Orient Express booties and OMG I waaaannnntt them. I just can't pay $1600 on sale. &#128534;


----------



## devik

BittyMonkey said:


> I saw those Orient Express booties and OMG I waaaannnntt them. I just can't pay $1600 on sale. &#128534;



I feel the same about the Lotus Clutch. It is soooooo pretty but I never wear bags like that at all, and even at 1/2 off it's still $1500.


----------



## bougainvillier

Two pairs I got from the sale. The dragon flats from NAP, which I'm sending back as this color does not work for me and the kitty studs in passionate purple from CO online boutique, which I absolutely adore! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## kath.n

bougainvillier said:


> Two pairs I got from the sale. The dragon flats from NAP, which I'm sending back as this color does not work for me and the kitty studs in passionate purple from CO online boutique, which I absolutely adore! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2822338
> View attachment 2822339



Lovely sale purchases!


----------



## kath.n

Sharing my sale purchase: Black velvet Kitty flats for 50% off! They were the last pair from Shoescribe during the Cyber Monday sale. I am normally a 35.5, took a gamble with these in size 35 and luckily they are a comfortable fit. I can't believe my luck!! I sprained my ankle so please excuse my trackies and bandages


----------



## rocknroll666

This may be a dumb question, but if i order online at the CO website, i'm in the us will there be any duties or VAT? the wording on the site is rather confusing and there's a pair of flats I need to add to my collection.


----------



## bougainvillier

rocknroll666 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but if i order online at the CO website, i'm in the us will there be any duties or VAT? the wording on the site is rather confusing and there's a pair of flats I need to add to my collection.



No. There will be no VAT. Free shipping as well. I just ordered from them and got my shoes. Only thing I paid more than the listed price, is international fees with my CC


----------



## bougainvillier

kath.n said:


> Lovely sale purchases!



Thank you and you as well


----------



## rocknroll666

bougainvillier said:


> No. There will be no VAT. Free shipping as well. I just ordered from them and got my shoes. Only thing I paid more than the listed price, is international fees with my CC


Thanks! Once i got to the checkout i noticed they actually have a thing for VAT, I ordered from a site in Sweden once where i ended up getting a fedex vat bill so after that i'm very weary of that! Stoked i ordered the party kitty flat i've been wanting for quite some time! They will be the perfect addition to my vampy kitty flats


----------



## mishybelle

Thinking of getting the CO Isadora but was iffy on sizing... these would be my first pair of CO! I'm on the fence between 36 and 36.5... is it better to size down in the strappy, open toe sandal styles as opposed to closed toe such as Dolly?

I'm a 36-36.5 in CL (36.5 is my usual TTS and I wear 37 in flats) and I recently got a pair of Stuart Weitzman Nudist where I could go with 36 or 36.5 (I ended up with the 6, but I'm usually a 36.5 in SW). I'm also a 35.5 in Manolo Blahnik BB's and consistently 36.5 in Jimmy Choo.

Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## devik

mishybelle said:


> Thinking of getting the CO Isadora but was iffy on sizing... these would be my first pair of CO! I'm on the fence between 36 and 36.5... is it better to size down in the strappy, open toe sandal styles as opposed to closed toe such as Dolly?
> 
> I'm a 36-36.5 in CL (36.5 is my usual TTS and I wear 37 in flats) and I recently got a pair of Stuart Weitzman Nudist where I could go with 36 or 36.5 (I ended up with the 6, but I'm usually a 36.5 in SW). I'm also a 35.5 in Manolo Blahnik BB's and consistently 36.5 in Jimmy Choo.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!!



I don't have lots of other designers to compare to but I've found that all my CO shoes are very consistent in sizing from one style to the next, including different platform heights. I am the same size in CO as I wear in Gucci and Miu Miu. My one experience with CL is that his shoe was ridiculously small compared to the CO in same size. 

I specifically asked via online chat on the CO site about sizing since I wondered if I should go down in their suede styles due to stretching, and the rep assured me that all styles are consistently TTS. 

Maybe someone else will have better advice on the Isadora in particular.

And oh yeah: Welcome to CO! I think you'll love her shoes. I've found them to be sooooo comfortable and many are absolutely showstoppingly creative looks.


----------



## mishybelle

devik said:


> I don't have lots of other designers to compare to but I've found that all my CO shoes are very consistent in sizing from one style to the next, including different platform heights. I am the same size in CO as I wear in Gucci and Miu Miu. My one experience with CL is that his shoe was ridiculously small compared to the CO in same size.
> 
> I specifically asked via online chat on the CO site about sizing since I wondered if I should go down in their suede styles due to stretching, and the rep assured me that all styles are consistently TTS.
> 
> Maybe someone else will have better advice on the Isadora in particular.
> 
> And oh yeah: Welcome to CO! I think you'll love her shoes. I've found them to be sooooo comfortable and many are absolutely showstoppingly creative looks.




Yay! I ended up going with the 36.5 and figured I could do some padding magic in the toe box if they're slightly big. Thanks!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Designer shoes vary across size range. I am in the small size range, I can offer some help here. I'm 34.5 in MB bb 100, same in CL Pigalle 100. 35 in all Valentino rockstuds (flats to 100mm). I'm 35.5 in most non-designer shoes like tory burch and also 35.5 in pretty much all Chanel. I agree that CO is largely consistent. I am 35 in most. Only one is the Debbie pumps (new one with lower platform), 35 is huge and I don't know if 34 will be too small but they don't make 34.5


----------



## pixiesparkle

rocknroll666 said:


> Thanks! Once i got to the checkout i noticed they actually have a thing for VAT, I ordered from a site in Sweden once where i ended up getting a fedex vat bill so after that i'm very weary of that! Stoked i ordered the party kitty flat i've been wanting for quite some time! They will be the perfect addition to my vampy kitty flats




Have you received your party kitty flats yet? I would love to see modelling pix . I got mine a couple weeks ago but have yet to wear them out and for some reason when I first tried them on, they felt a little tighter than my classic kitty flats (same size)


----------



## bspcc87

Co flats in action


----------



## attrapereve

thoughts on this pair?


----------



## LouboutinChick

loulourella said:


> thoughts on this pair?




Very cute pair&#10084;&#65039; They look fantastic. I love the little details&#128525;&#128096;


----------



## attrapereve

LouboutinChick said:


> Very cute pair&#10084;&#65039; They look fantastic. I love the little details&#128525;&#128096;


thank you! I just ordered a pair, fingers crossed it's going to fit!


----------



## devik

bspcc87 said:


> Co flats in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839519



Cute flats - and cute outfit! I like your bag too.


----------



## devik

loulourella said:


> thoughts on this pair?



What specifically do you want to know about them? 

They're classic CO, that's for sure!


----------



## Icyss

If anybody here is interested in getting a size 41 white glow in the dark kitty flats, ssense is having a sale with extra 25% off. This is a steal! I wish I'm a size 41&#128522;


----------



## devik

Icyss said:


> If anybody here is interested in getting a size 41 white glow in the dark kitty flats, ssense is having a sale with extra 25% off. This is a steal! I wish I'm a size 41&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2852313



Forzieri has gold ones for 50% off, lots of sizes available.

http://www.forzieri.com/shoes/charlotte-olympia/oy430414-011-02


----------



## Icyss

devik said:


> Forzieri has gold ones for 50% off, lots of sizes available.
> 
> http://www.forzieri.com/shoes/charlotte-olympia/oy430414-011-02




Thank you Devik. Size 36 is sold out&#128542;.


----------



## sakura

HI ladies, would the sizing for the Zodiac or Kitty flats be the same as for the Darcy flats, or would I need to size down?

TIA!


----------



## calflu

Don't know about Darcy flats but zodiac and kitty flats are TTS for me




sakura said:


> HI ladies, would the sizing for the Zodiac or Kitty flats be the same as for the Darcy flats, or would I need to size down?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


----------



## chelseaemelie

sakura said:


> HI ladies, would the sizing for the Zodiac or Kitty flats be the same as for the Darcy flats, or would I need to size down?
> 
> TIA!



Chiming in super late here, but for what it's worth for people looking at this post in the future. If you have narrow (or even slightly narrow) feet, size down a half size in the Kitty flats. I bought a pair TTS (36) and like I said a few posts up they were just under a half size too big and pretty painful. I had my sister try them on--she is also a size 6 but with slightly wider feet than me--and they fit her PERFECTLY, like a glove and she said they were so comfortable. So size down if your feet are even a little bit narrow.

PS. Since my pair wasn't returnable, my lucky sister now has her very own Kitty flats, and I'm still mourning their loss...sigh!


----------



## meowmeow94

Virgo Zodiac Flats! Can't stop smiling everytime I look at these beauty


----------



## sarahlouise06

Hi everyone!

I've fallen in love with a pair of glitter kitty flats, only in a size 38.5 and I am normally a size 39. BUT my feet are strange, I size a 38.5 in Christian Louboutin and in all other shoes I take a size 39 *but* I find with wear that ballerina flats do start to fall off my feet. 

Should I go for the size 38.5?!


----------



## devik

meowmeow94 said:


> Virgo Zodiac Flats! Can't stop smiling everytime I look at these beauty



Such a cute photo! (It was clearly not taken in Boston this week!  Hope you're staying warm!) 

Darling outfit, and yes, I agree, those adorable shoes are smile-worthy. 





sarahlouise06 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've fallen in love with a pair of glitter kitty flats, only in a size 38.5 and I am normally a size 39. BUT my feet are strange, I size a 38.5 in Christian Louboutin and in all other shoes I take a size 39 *but* I find with wear that ballerina flats do start to fall off my feet.
> 
> Should I go for the size 38.5?!



I don't have any CO flats but I do own many versions of her heels and I am TTS in all of them - I wear the same in CO as I do in Prada, Gucci, Miu Miu. I would need to size up significantly for CL though so I may not be the best reference point since you have the opposite experience! Are your feet very narrow? 

The CO website has a chat feature, you could always go there and ask them.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I hit the NYC sample sale today and it was amazing! Nothing super cheap but good prices and a decent selection if you got there early.

I splurged on these $1295 Parasol heels for $265.







I also got the $895 6 inch Agent Provocateur Bellatrix for $150. Makes my legs look a million miles long. 






And I couldn't resist this lips clutch for $115


----------



## anasa

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I hit the NYC sample sale today and it was amazing! Nothing super cheap but good prices and a decent selection if you got there early.
> 
> 
> 
> I splurged on these $1295 Parasol heels for $265.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the $895 6 inch Agent Provocateur Bellatrix for $150. Makes my legs look a million miles long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I couldn't resist this lips clutch for $115




CO has sample sales?? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] so cool! Congrats on your finds. I love the clutch!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yep, she has them in London and this year was her first year in NYC. And thanks - I'm a little obsessed with the clutch too 



anasa said:


> CO has sample sales?? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] so cool! Congrats on your finds. I love the clutch!


----------



## denton

Hi everyone:

Yes, I too went to the NYC sample sale (for my wife lol). I've certainly been aware of the brand, but have never actually held a pair of her shoes in my hand. My wife has a lot of high end brands from Loubies to Gucci, Prada, Ferragamo, Valentino, Paciotti, etc etc, but imho I have never seen shoes as well constructed with so much attention to detail. I am totally in love. My wife prefers to stay around 3" of heel or so, this is what I bought. Love the bull head btw. She works in a challenging job and I told her wear these and when things get hot and heavy just point to your shoes and say 'I'm tired of your bullsh*t' lol. She is happy! btw $600 total. I'm looking forward to next year's sale!


----------



## calflu

[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] awesome husband!!!!







denton said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I too went to the NYC sample sale (for my wife lol). I've certainly been aware of the brand, but have never actually held a pair of her shoes in my hand. My wife has a lot of high end brands from Loubies to Gucci, Prada, Ferragamo, Valentino, Paciotti, etc etc, but imho I have never seen shoes as well constructed with so much attention to detail. I am totally in love. My wife prefers to stay around 3" of heel or so, this is what I bought. Love the bull head btw. She works in a challenging job and I told her wear these and when things get hot and heavy just point to your shoes and say 'I'm tired of your bullsh*t' lol. She is happy! btw $600 total. I'm looking forward to next year's sale!


----------



## devik

denton said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> Yes, I too went to the NYC sample sale (for my wife lol). I've certainly been aware of the brand, but have never actually held a pair of her shoes in my hand. My wife has a lot of high end brands from Loubies to Gucci, Prada, Ferragamo, Valentino, Paciotti, etc etc, but imho I have never seen shoes as well constructed with so much attention to detail. I am totally in love. My wife prefers to stay around 3" of heel or so, this is what I bought. Love the bull head btw. She works in a challenging job and I told her wear these and when things get hot and heavy just point to your shoes and say 'I'm tired of your bullsh*t' lol. She is happy! btw $600 total. I'm looking forward to next year's sale!



Wow, you are a rockstar husband - your wife is lucky to have you! Totally agree that COs are well constructed, with incredible attention to detail. She's my favorite shoe designer. Also impressed that you (a guy) RECOGNIZED that about her shoes! Personally I find CO to be my most comfortable tall heels. I think it's something about a woman designing them - she wears them herself so she knows! 

Too bad those bull shoes are flats though given your wife's work environment - now THAT would be intimidating!


----------



## denton

devik said:


> Totally agree that COs are well constructed, with incredible attention to detail. She's my favorite shoe designer. Also impressed that you (a guy) RECOGNIZED that about her shoes! Personally I find CO to be my most comfortable tall heels. I think it's something about a woman designing them - she wears them herself so she knows!



haha, well guys can usually tell construction details. I'm in light manufacturing and I dabble in cameras and cars so it comes naturally. But of course it's rare to find beauty AND quality in things that are priced competitively to other brands.


----------



## AliceViolet

What does everyone think of the leather kitty flats? I saw them for the first time today and I am not sure. I think the velvet suits the shoe better but the leather would be so much more practical.

selfridges.com/en/charlotte-olympia-kitty-leather-pumps_926-10004-2617500109/?previewAttribute=Black

Sorry everyone I haven't quite worked out how to attach images yet!


----------



## Richenza

Hi all, I just got the ABC slippers from Net A Porter. They're very cute but not very comfortable, even though they are flats. Does anyone know if the leather will stretch with wear? Not sure if I should return them. Thanks. 

Pic from NAP:


----------



## devik

Richenza said:


> Hi all, I just got the ABC slippers from Net A Porter. They're very cute but not very comfortable, even though they are flats. Does anyone know if the leather will stretch with wear? Not sure if I should return them. Thanks.
> 
> Pic from NAP:
> 
> View attachment 2953969



Yes the leather should stretch but if you are hesitating about them, then I personally would return. I guess it depends on HOW they're not comfortable ATM?


----------



## devik

Anyone else check out the new Western theme COs? I first saw them a few months ago and thought several were so cute! Now I'm seeing even more styles. They're at the New In section of the CO site:

http://us.charlotteolympia.com/new-in/

and there's also a great selection of them at Forzieri (I've received excellent service from this company):

http://www.forzieri.com/designers/charlotte-olympia

Any personal faves?

I currently LOVE the tie-die bandana look on this Debbie




Although I dunno, the white platform is not the best. Still like them though!

And the Giddy Up! pump (I prefer this white one though there's a black one too)




and the Patty high heeled sandals 





and the ... OK fine I like them all!

What about you?


----------



## devik

Oh one more thing! I noticed that this seller on eBay has a GAZILLION Charlotte Olympia items right now - when I pulled up her store today she had over 600 CO items alone!!! And GREAT prices for new (all appear to be authentic IMO, most seem to be from more than one season ago as far as I can tell but I could be wrong  - CORRECTION: "many" not "most" - there are plenty that I think are 2014 styles).

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...+olympia.TRS0&_nkw=charlotte+olympia&_sacat=0


----------



## Richenza

devik said:


> Yes the leather should stretch but if you are hesitating about them, then I personally would return. I guess it depends on HOW they're not comfortable ATM?




Thanks devik, they're just a little too tight in the left pinky area. I think I'll go ahead and return them, not worth the $$ if I'm not going to wear them. A shame, though, since they're so cute!


----------



## authenticplease

meowmeow94 said:


> Virgo Zodiac Flats! Can't stop smiling everytime I look at these beauty



Such a classy shot......love your Zodiac flats



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I hit the NYC sample sale today and it was amazing! Nothing super cheap but good prices and a decent selection if you got there early.
> 
> I splurged on these $1295 Parasol heels for $265.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the $895 6 inch Agent Provocateur Bellatrix for $150. Makes my legs look a million miles long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I couldn't resist this lips clutch for $115



I saw your blog post when you bought them......so excited for your find.......and I really enjoyed experiencing the sample sale through you! Thanks for posting the details  NYC gets the most amazing designer opportunities



denton said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> Yes, I too went to the NYC sample sale (for my wife lol). I've certainly been aware of the brand, but have never actually held a pair of her shoes in my hand. My wife has a lot of high end brands from Loubies to Gucci, Prada, Ferragamo, Valentino, Paciotti, etc etc, but imho I have never seen shoes as well constructed with so much attention to detail. I am totally in love. My wife prefers to stay around 3" of heel or so, this is what I bought. Love the bull head btw. She works in a challenging job and I told her wear these and when things get hot and heavy just point to your shoes and say 'I'm tired of your bullsh*t' lol. She is happy! btw $600 total. I'm looking forward to next year's sale!



You are an amazing hubby!  And such wonderful taste you have



devik said:


> Anyone else check out the new Western theme COs? I first saw them a few months ago and thought several were so cute! Now I'm seeing even more styles. They're at the New In section of the CO site:
> 
> http://us.charlotteolympia.com/new-in/
> 
> and there's also a great selection of them at Forzieri (I've received excellent service from this company):
> 
> http://www.forzieri.com/designers/charlotte-olympia
> 
> Any personal faves?
> 
> I currently LOVE the tie-die bandana look on this Debbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the ... OK fine I like them all!
> 
> What about you?



I like them all too.....but I could easily see the tie-die pair in my life!  I love the colors and the Debbie style is so easy to wear.


----------



## meowmeow94

authenticplease said:


> Such a classy shot......love your Zodiac flats
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thank you dear


----------



## meowmeow94

devik said:


> Such a cute photo! (It was clearly not taken in Boston this week!  Hope you're staying warm!)
> 
> Darling outfit, and yes, I agree, those adorable shoes are smile-worthy.



Thank you devik  and the photo was taken in Viet Nam


----------



## shoegal123

love this thread!


----------



## devik

_For anyone  in Southern California:_

Charlotte Olympia Dellal will at the South Coast Plaza store to celebrate the opening on *May 13th* from* 4-7pm *and will be at her Beverly Hills store on *May 14th* from *4-7pm* for the launch of the ABC Collection. We would love to invite you to join her at either location!

 She will be personalizing shoes from the new collection and we hope youll be able to join her! 
 Details for each event are below and the invites are attached. Please  rsvp by replying to this email. We look forward to seeing you there!

 South Coast Plaza In-Store Event
*Charlotte Olympia *
*Wednesday, May 13th*
*4-7pm*
*South Coast Plaza*
*3333 Bristol Street, Level 1*

 Beverly Hills In-Store Event
*Charlotte Olympia *
*Thursday, May 14th*
*4-7pm*
*474 North Rodeo Drive








*


----------



## authenticplease

devik said:


> _For anyone  in Southern California:_
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Dellal will at the South Coast Plaza store to celebrate the opening on *May 13th* from* 4-7pm *and will be at her Beverly Hills store on *May 14th* from *4-7pm* for the launch of the ABC Collection. We would love to invite you to join her at either location!
> 
> She will be personalizing shoes from the new collection and we hope youll be able to join her!
> Details for each event are below and the invites are attached. Please  rsvp by replying to this email. We look forward to seeing you there!
> 
> South Coast Plaza In-Store Event
> *Charlotte Olympia *
> *Wednesday, May 13th*
> *4-7pm*
> *South Coast Plaza*
> *3333 Bristol Street, Level 1*
> 
> Beverly Hills In-Store Event
> *Charlotte Olympia *
> *Thursday, May 14th*
> *4-7pm*
> *474 North Rodeo Drive
> 
> View attachment 2986850
> 
> View attachment 2986851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Oh wow!  If anyone gets the opportunity.....you should so go!  

I met her when she came to NM on the East Coast for a signing. She is lovely in person.....warm, friendly and old Hollywood glam!!


----------



## rdgldy

Only wish I could!


----------



## devik

authenticplease said:


> Oh wow!  If anyone gets the opportunity.....you should so go!
> 
> I met her when she came to NM on the East Coast for a signing. She is lovely in person.....warm, friendly and old Hollywood glam!!



I vaguely remember seeing photos of her at some shoe event - I thought it was at a Nordstrom's though (it was around the time of those Archie & Veronica comic strip shoes). Were you the one with those pics? 

Or maybe you were the one with the pics of Manolo? Somebody had a funny story about having him sign her shoes. Was that you?

It's all a blur in my mind... 


Also re the "old Hollywood" - totally agree - she's got such style! And semi-related to that, I was actually shocked to see that she's going to have TWO STORES so close to each other! SoCal must be a big market for her.


----------



## authenticplease

devik said:


> I vaguely remember seeing photos of her at some shoe event - I thought it was at a Nordstrom's though (it was around the time of those Archie & Veronica comic strip shoes). Were you the one with those pics?
> 
> Or maybe you were the one with the pics of Manolo? Somebody had a funny story about having him sign her shoes. Was that you?
> 
> It's all a blur in my mind...
> 
> 
> Also re the "old Hollywood" - totally agree - she's got such style! And semi-related to that, I was actually shocked to see that she's going to have TWO STORES so close to each other! SoCal must be a big market for her.



I posted photos of meeting her earlier in the thread. (I went alone as no one was able to join me). It has been 2-3 years ago but signing was at NM. In AtL, we have limited stores that carry CO and selection is not great. The pair I had ordered for the signing wasn't delivered from NM on time so I did not have shoes to sign.  It was so worth it to wait in line to meet her however, she has been my favorite shoe designer IRL so far


----------



## devik

authenticplease said:


> I posted photos of meeting her earlier in the thread. (I went alone as no one was able to join me). It has been 2-3 years ago but signing was at NM. In AtL, we have limited stores that carry CO and selection is not great. The pair I had ordered for the signing wasn't delivered from NM on time so I did not have shoes to sign.  It was so worth it to wait in line to meet her however, she has been my favorite shoe designer IRL so far



Aha! I knew I had seen something like that - I just got the details all wrong!

I originally found tPF when I had just discovered CO. She was my - what's it called, entry drug or something? The designer who started the whole obsession! One day I was walking through this shoe dept as a shortcut to get to the makeup counter, on a mission to swatch this new Chanel nail polish that had just come out - and I literally stopped in my tracks when I saw this one shoe. I'd never heard of CO before and certainly knew nothing about European sizing or anything. But I walked out of the store with those shoes that day, and the whole way home was buzzing with this weird mixture of guilt and excitement about spending so much money _on one pair of shoes!! _I came home and started searching to learn about CO, and ended up here... so it's all her fault!!!! 

It's great to know that someone who has impacted my life so much is so nice IRL!!!! That's important to me, actually, when I'm choosing who to wear.

And yes, she's my favorite, too - I find her shoes so well made and I feel SAFE even in the sky-high heels, because they are just so sturdy. I now have more CO than anything.


----------



## rdgldy

devik said:


> Aha! I knew I had seen something like that - I just got the details all wrong!
> 
> I originally found tPF when I had just discovered CO. She was my - what's it called, entry drug or something? The designer who started the whole obsession! One day I was walking through this shoe dept as a shortcut to get to the makeup counter, on a mission to swatch this new Chanel nail polish that had just come out - and I literally stopped in my tracks when I saw this one shoe. I'd never heard of CO before and certainly knew nothing about European sizing or anything. But I walked out of the store with those shoes that day, and the whole way home was buzzing with this weird mixture of guilt and excitement about spending so much money _on one pair of shoes!! _I came home and started searching to learn about CO, and ended up here... so it's all her fault!!!!
> 
> It's great to know that someone who has impacted my life so much is so nice IRL!!!! That's important to me, actually, when I'm choosing who to wear.
> 
> And yes, she's my favorite, too - I find her shoes so well made and I feel SAFE even in the sky-high heels, because they are just so sturdy. I now have more CO than anything.




great story!!! I adore her beautiful, whimsical shoes!


----------



## devik

50% off sale for SS15 styles this week  - U.S. customers only, apparently?

http://us.charlotteolympia.com/sale/

A bunch of these Western shoes are so cool! There's several that I really really like but none that I _love _enough, even at 50% off, for me to pull the trigger quite yet. (haha - "pull the trigger" - Western theme - oh so witty am I)

*Anybody else getting some? *


----------



## that_claudz

Just received my first pair of CO velvet kitty flats. 

Wondering if anyone here have care and cleaning tips as I can't seem to find any online? I am really worried about getting them scuffed or dirty! 

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## devik

Besides jeans, what would you ladies wear these with?

I love them but don't want to be foolish in purchasing.




http://us.charlotteolympia.com/DEBB...ING15_color=NAPPA_958_RAINBOW 'TIE DYE' PRINT


----------



## QuelleFromage

devik said:


> Besides jeans, what would you ladies wear these with?
> 
> I love them but don't want to be foolish in purchasing.
> 
> View attachment 3023405
> 
> 
> http://us.charlotteolympia.com/DEBB...ING15_color=NAPPA_958_RAINBOW 'TIE DYE' PRINT


Anything all white, like white palazzo pants and a white (or compatibly coloured) top - that would look great. But jeans is enough.....I could never wear these but they are fabu.


----------



## devik

QuelleFromage said:


> Anything all white, like white palazzo pants and a white (or compatibly coloured) top - that would look great. But jeans is enough.....I could never wear these but they are fabu.



Yeah the all-white option is what I was thinking too though I'd probably need to have some color up top to balance it out (or with a bag but I'm not going to get the matching clutch since too impractical for me). The trick though is, which color?! Ah third world problems!!!

Thanks for the suggestion! We'll have to see if I pull the trigger. May just wait and see if they get reduced further.


----------



## Milky caramel

Just scored a pair of CO Blush Cindy suede pumps for $238.50 @ 70% off on Net A Porter. Ladies hurry couple of sizes still remaining. I had a credit of $30 so basically it was around $208.50.


----------



## rdgldy

Milky caramel said:


> Just scored a pair of CO Blush Cindy suede pumps for $238.50 @ 70% off on Net A Porter. Ladies hurry couple of sizes still remaining. I had a credit of $30 so basically it was around $208.50.



awesome!!!


----------



## denton

I love these shoes. I first saw them in the window of the CO boutique off Madison Avenue in NYC. I knew I couldn't afford them, so I didn't even ask the price. She has some great stuff in the 2015 'It Happened Out West' collection. My wife won't really wear heels over 4", so several of them were out of the question. But not these. I was hoping to score a pair off ebay in a year. lol. And then I found out she was having a sale! Half off! Yes! 
http://us.charlotteolympia.com/sale/
So I found a pair in the correct size and they are absolutely gorgeous. What do you think?


----------



## rdgldy

denton said:


> I love these shoes. I first saw them in the window of the CO boutique off Madison Avenue in NYC. I knew I couldn't afford them, so I didn't even ask the price. She has some great stuff in the 2015 'It Happened Out West' collection. My wife won't really wear heels over 4", so several of them were out of the question. But not these. I was hoping to score a pair off ebay in a year. lol. And then I found out she was having a sale! Half off! Yes!
> http://us.charlotteolympia.com/sale/
> So I found a pair in the correct size and they are absolutely gorgeous. What do you think?



cute!!


----------



## apple.chic

Milky caramel said:


> Just scored a pair of CO Blush Cindy suede pumps for $238.50 @ 70% off on Net A Porter. Ladies hurry couple of sizes still remaining. I had a credit of $30 so basically it was around $208.50.



I just bought those this morning. couldn't believe the price.


----------



## Milky caramel

apple.chic said:


> I just bought those this morning. couldn't believe the price.


Haa haa. Ain't they d cutest. Enjoy ur shoe twinsie!


----------



## apple.chic

Milky caramel said:


> Haa haa. Ain't they d cutest. Enjoy ur shoe twinsie!




same to you!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

Do any of you girls know if the Charlotte Olympia clutches come with boxes and polaroid pictures? I'm just curious  I just scored a leather clutch and matching heels from CO from NAP sale (and they're both my first CO items ever!)


----------



## apple.chic

Milky caramel said:


> Haa haa. Ain't they d cutest. Enjoy ur shoe twinsie!




how did yours fit? my heal slips out of one of them


----------



## Milky caramel

Ooh no I haven't tried mine cos I'm currently overseas. As a matter of fact I haven't seen all d sale items I purchased. But I always have my mum try out shoes for me cos we r d same size and she said they fit her legs. But I wouldn't know if it slips out cos she recently had knee surgery she only wears it sitting down. Ure the second person making this complaint here on d forum. I'm having second thoughts bout keeping them now. Does it slip out when u walk?


----------



## apple.chic

Milky caramel said:


> Ooh no I haven't tried mine cos I'm currently overseas. As a matter of fact I haven't seen all d sale items I purchased. But I always have my mum try out shoes for me cos we r d same size and she said they fit her legs. But I wouldn't know if it slips out cos she recently had knee surgery she only wears it sitting down. Ure the second person making this complaint here on d forum. I'm having second thoughts bout keeping them now. Does it slip out when u walk?




yes. I'm going to return mine


----------



## Milky caramel

apple.chic said:


> yes. I'm going to return mine


Guess I'll have her return mine too.cos I bought 5 shoes and one handbag this sale season lol. I'm still hoping I can score a chanel flat. I think it's best I return it cos by the time I get back returning it will be too late. Did u get ur correct size, so One fits better. This will be my 1st CO shoe so I can't really say much bout the brand. Someone made d very same complaint on the ur new shoes tread.


----------



## apple.chic

Milky caramel said:


> Guess I'll have her return mine too.cos I bought 5 shoes and one handbag this sale season lol. I'm still hoping I can score a chanel flat. I think it's best I return it cos by the time I get back returning it will be too late. Did u get ur correct size, so One fits better. This will be my 1st CO shoe so I can't really say much bout the brand. Someone made d very same complaint on the ur new shoes tread.




oh that was me in that thread lol. I bought my same Italian sizing, this is however my first pair as well. I was considering going to neimans tomorrow and trying on a similar pair in a different size. but I'd rather deal with a tighter shoe than to have one that literally falls off my heal when I walk.


----------



## Milky caramel

apple.chic said:


> oh that was me in that thread lol. I bought my same Italian sizing, this is however my first pair as well. I was considering going to neimans tomorrow and trying on a similar pair in a different size. but I'd rather deal with a tighter shoe than to have one that literally falls off my heal when I walk.


Ok that would be nice pls let me know how it fits if u eventually go.ill call my mum to ask what she thinks bout d shoes then I'll decide from there


----------



## Milky caramel

Milky caramel said:


> Ok that would be nice pls let me know how it fits if u eventually go.ill call my mum to ask what she thinks bout d shoes then I'll decide from there


I did return mine yesterday. Told my brother to help return it which he did.and FYI I did score a chanel ballet flat hope this will be a keeper. Have a nice day.


----------



## Milky caramel

apple.chic said:


> oh that was me in that thread lol. I bought my same Italian sizing, this is however my first pair as well. I was considering going to neimans tomorrow and trying on a similar pair in a different size. but I'd rather deal with a tighter shoe than to have one that literally falls off my heal when I walk.


Hello there.did u eventually go to Neimans, mine was returned yesterday


----------



## apple.chic

Milky caramel said:


> Hello there.did u eventually go to Neimans, mine was returned yesterday




hey! I did. they don't carry them there! it was so weird. I went to nordstroms too who didn't carry them.


----------



## Milky caramel

apple.chic said:


> hey! I did. they don't carry them there! it was so weird. I went to nordstroms too who didn't carry them.


Really! So wat would be ur next plan.i forgot NAP return policy so didn't want to waste time cos Im away.


----------



## Esoxm

Are these authentic?  http://m.ebay.com/itm/Charlotte-Oly...lf-Hair-Size-37-RARE-/221824363465?nav=SEARCH


----------



## airina666

Hi ladies, question about the velvet on the black kitty flats - will it stretch eventually at all? I just got my second CO - black kitty flats in 37.5. My first pair were the zodiac shoes (suede), in 38 and i found them to be quite loose. I got the kitty shoes online so there was no way of trying them on before buying. i find the 37.5 quite tight, not too bad, around the toe area. if they do stretch a little bit with wear then phew! many thanks for your advice!


----------



## KittyKat65

Just bought these.


----------



## rdgldy

airina666 said:


> Hi ladies, question about the velvet on the black kitty flats - will it stretch eventually at all? I just got my second CO - black kitty flats in 37.5. My first pair were the zodiac shoes (suede), in 38 and i found them to be quite loose. I got the kitty shoes online so there was no way of trying them on before buying. i find the 37.5 quite tight, not too bad, around the toe area. if they do stretch a little bit with wear then phew! many thanks for your advice!



I did not find them to really stretch at all.


----------



## rdgldy

KittyKat65 said:


> Just bought these.


So, so cute!


----------



## mirannda

There are some models at Netaporter, I already bought 2 pairs


----------



## Jaime

For those that have them, How are kitty flats in satin wearing?
I am close to buying both red and ivory pairs at 70% off but I don't want to spend the money if they don't wear well. I just don't want the satin to pull and look shabby quickly.


----------



## amrx87

Jaime said:


> For those that have them, How are kitty flats in satin wearing?
> I am close to buying both red and ivory pairs at 70% off but I don't want to spend the money if they don't wear well. I just don't want the satin to pull and look shabby quickly.



where are you getting 70% off?!


----------



## Jaime

They were from the NAP sale. They still had some left and put them in my account on hold so I could buy. Ended up getting them before my reservation expired but unsure I'll keep them I've been hunting all over the net and there seems to be no info on how the satin wears over time. Both pairs together cost US$300 which is not bad but too much if they don't last more than a few wears!


----------



## amrx87

Jaime said:


> They were from the NAP sale. They still had some left and put them in my account on hold so I could buy. Ended up getting them before my reservation expired but unsure I'll keep them I've been hunting all over the net and there seems to be no info on how the satin wears over time. Both pairs together cost US$300 which is not bad but too much if they don't last more than a few wears!




WHAAAT?! damn girl thats a good deal! Nice find!


----------



## amrx87

Bought my first pair of charlotte olympias this week! I bought the allure from 2014. I got a decent deal on them at neiman marcus last call! They got two wears in on my wknd getaway!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Please excuse that messy bed in the background. Im not too into the phototaking details!!!!! [emoji15]


----------



## hiitshilary

I am a fiend for anything pink so naturally these Mid Century Kitty flats are a dream come true....


----------



## authenticplease

hiitshilary said:


> I am a fiend for anything pink so naturally these Mid Century Kitty flats are a dream come true....



  so cute on you!  Not only are they pink but pointy toe kitty flats


----------



## ekbright

Just bought a pair of the black velvet kitty flats, and it was on sale! Saks is having a $75 off your purchase of $350 or more for those unaware.


----------



## skimilk

hiitshilary said:


> I am a fiend for anything pink so naturally these Mid Century Kitty flats are a dream come true....



Oh my! Those are so darling! I love them!!!


----------



## xxekdnjs

ekbright said:


> Just bought a pair of the black velvet kitty flats, and it was on sale! Saks is having a $75 off your purchase of $350 or more for those unaware.


Really?? I was actually at Saks yesterday trying on the kitty flats and they never mentioned it


----------



## xxekdnjs

By the way, does anyone with wide feet have the kitty flats? I'm contemplating between 36.5 and 37 - 36.5 fits just right but fairly snug in the toe box area, while 37 has a little bit more breathing room than I would like but it does put less pressure on the width. Would greatly appreciate any advice! TIA!


----------



## hikarupanda

My first pair from hubby! Love! https://instagram.com/p/8Uro4KvULK/


----------



## bagchicky

Hi all
I just have a couple of questions in regards to the kitty flats. 
I originally feel in love with the suede studded kitty flats but net a porter is out of my size so I am contemplating the velvet black kitty pair.
These wouldn't be my every day run around shoes, but I was wondering how does the velvet honestly hold up? Would I be better to wait for the seude pair to come back into stock? From the pictures you can't really tell they are velvet or seude, but what advice would you ladies that already own them give?
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## ekbright

I recently got the velvet pair, and I'm in love. I probably wear them maybe once or twice a week, for 8+ hours a day, and they've been holding up great. I try to be a bit more careful with these shoes, ie being careful how I walk and not wearing them when it's raining, but they're less maintenance then I thought they would be. The velvet is also still nice and soft.


----------



## bagchicky

ekbright said:


> I recently got the velvet pair, and I'm in love. I probably wear them maybe once or twice a week, for 8+ hours a day, and they've been holding up great. I try to be a bit more careful with these shoes, ie being careful how I walk and not wearing them when it's raining, but they're less maintenance then I thought they would be. The velvet is also still nice and soft.


Thank you so much for your reply!
I'm still hesitant as I initially wanted the suede but my size has sold out, so it looks like it my be velvet pair after all, thanks again xx


----------



## l.ch.

My dear TPFers!

I am 36 years old, do you think I'm too old to wear the kitty flats?


----------



## hikarupanda

l.ch. said:


> My dear TPFers!
> 
> 
> 
> I am 36 years old, do you think I'm too old to wear the kitty flats?




I'm almost 36 too and I just got mine in black as a bday gift from hubby. The black with gold thread is actually quite classy I don't find the shoes childish or cartoony on me at all! Hubby was wondering if they will look too young for me too but once the shoes arrived and I put them on, even hubby approves it, lol! I also think it depends on how you style it and what outfit you will wear with them!


----------



## Jaime

I am the same age. I'm not going to stop wearing mine.


----------



## l.ch.

Thank you both, hikarupanda and Jaime! I'm slowly more confident to take the plunge now... It's a lot of money to spend on something that would look silly on me...


----------



## denton

My wife wears them at sixty. It depends how you wear them. They are cute and whimsical, you are never too old to have fun with fashion!


----------



## l.ch.

denton said:


> My wife wears them at sixty. It depends how you wear them. They are cute and whimsical, you are never too old to have fun with fashion!



Thank you, denton! Your wife sounds like an amazing and very fashionable lady! All the best to both of you!


----------



## legaldiva

denton said:


> I love these shoes. I first saw them in the window of the CO boutique off Madison Avenue in NYC. I knew I couldn't afford them, so I didn't even ask the price. She has some great stuff in the 2015 'It Happened Out West' collection. My wife won't really wear heels over 4", so several of them were out of the question. But not these. I was hoping to score a pair off ebay in a year. lol. And then I found out she was having a sale! Half off! Yes!
> 
> http://us.charlotteolympia.com/sale/
> 
> So I found a pair in the correct size and they are absolutely gorgeous. What do you think?




These are on Gilt right now


----------



## legaldiva

My grey Natalie pumps. Love CO. Luxurious materials and exquisite design.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I finally got around to wearing my Charlotte Olympia Agent Provocateur Bellatrix with my lips pouch last night


----------



## Frivole88

my fuchsia kitty flats with rhinestone eyes. it's so cute!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

So cute - I saw those at the NYC sample sale today for $250. I would have grabbed them but I was so disappointed because at the last sale the kitty flats were $130-165. 

I have such Kitty envy LOL.



kristinlorraine said:


> my fuchsia kitty flats with rhinestone eyes. it's so cute!
> View attachment 3173032


----------



## dnash1

Hi, does anyone know about the Debonaire pumps? I am so in love with a pair I found on eBay, but I'm worried about the height. They seem to be taller than the Debbie. For reference, I can't walk in CL 120 mm, so anything near that vamp wouldn't work for me. How are they in comparison to the Debbie comfort-wise? Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Tempestina

Long shot, does anyone know what this style is called/if it was in production or is some kind of one off/sample? I can find pictures of Dolly in this finish but none of the platformless version with the red satin heel. Thanks!


----------



## hhl4vr

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I finally got around to wearing my Charlotte Olympia Agent Provocateur Bellatrix with my lips pouch last night


 
Love them -great photo


----------



## LavenderIce

My first pair:


----------



## ErinL226

Ordered my first pair of CO's from the Gilt sale today! Had to order 1/2 size up though since my size was sold out ... Cant wait for my new Oprah leopard cap toe pumps to get here! Does anyone know if they are going to be way too big though or will a little padding do the job? I couldnt pass up the price on gilt plus a bonus 30% off... There are some left try code EXTRA30


----------



## KittyKat65

My new punk kitty flats


----------



## KittyKat65

Wow, no love   Yet, 9 year old threads for shoes no longer in production get bumped to the top *sigh*


----------



## hellokimmiee

KittyKat65 said:


> Wow, no love   Yet, 9 year old threads for shoes no longer in production get bumped to the top *sigh*




This thread is pretty dead lol but you're shoes are adorable! I love that they're plaid also def adds more spunk &#128578;


----------



## l.ch.

KittyKat65 said:


> My new punk kitty flats



I love them! I like the plaid!


----------



## KittyKat65

Thank you, thank you!  The details and the plaid are adorable "in the flesh" so to speak.  I love wearing my few pairs of Charlotte Olympia kitty shoes when I substitute teach - the kids love them!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I love them too!


----------



## Havanese 28

denton said:


> My wife wears them at sixty. It depends how you wear them. They are cute and whimsical, you are never too old to have fun with fashion!


This advice hits the mark!  I'm 53 and I have a new pair.  They are fabulous.  Style is such a personal thing, and these are most definitely my style.  They can be whimsical or classy...I pair them with ankle crop dark denim, a silk blouse and blazer and great bag for a smart, chic look.  They are very comfortable as well.


----------



## Havanese 28

hikarupanda said:


> My first pair from hubby! Love! https://instagram.com/p/8Uro4KvULK/
> View attachment 3145333


I have these and get so many compliments!  I love them.  They were my first pair as well.


----------



## Havanese 28

l.ch. said:


> My dear TPFers!
> 
> I am 36 years old, do you think I'm too old to wear the kitty flats?


Not at all!  They are very sophisticated and chic!


----------



## kristal

havanese 28 said:


> not at all!  They are very sophisticated and chic!


ita!


----------



## kikikaboom

I just received the black kitty flats from NAP (got a voucher code) 
I ordered 2 sizes and both fit, so I am not sure about keeping the looser or the tighter one...do the flats stretch?


----------



## Karinism

My first CO pair, certainly will not be the last...


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Karinism said:


> My first CO pair, certainly will not be the last...








okay:


----------



## lumkeikei

I wanted to buy the Cindy in blush as my wedding shoes but I don't see it online. Can someone please tell me where I can purchase it? The Charlotte Olympia store are out of stock. I wear a size 36. Thanks!


----------



## vornado

Anyone know where to find the Gemini flat 36.5, I missed the deal from CO website, anywhere else?


----------



## lumkeikei

I wear size 36 in flats, does that mean I order a size 36 in Dolly too?
I want to ask if the suede scratches out a lot?
If they do, that means I need to get the 35.5.


----------



## skimilk

Well, I've lurked this thread forever, now I can finally contribute... which I'm glad to do so as the thread was actually on the second page! We need more CO lovers! 

Sharing my first pair of Charlotte Olympia 
Model name is Greta, color is gorgeous hunter green even though it looks blue-ish in the lighting. Don't mind the bag on the left 

I'm already looking for the second pair... really tempted to get those Punk Kitty flats but I rarely wear flats so I don't think it would be worth it... but those are just so darn cute. *sigh*


----------



## hellokimmiee

skimilk said:


> Well, I've lurked this thread forever, now I can finally contribute... which I'm glad to do so as the thread was actually on the second page! We need more CO lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing my first pair of Charlotte Olympia
> 
> Model name is Greta, color is gorgeous hunter green even though it looks blue-ish in the lighting. Don't mind the bag on the left
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already looking for the second pair... really tempted to get those Punk Kitty flats but I rarely wear flats so I don't think it would be worth it... but those are just so darn cute. *sigh*




Luvin' both!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

_Green pumps = Yay!_


----------



## yangmiumiu

Hi, i'm new here but I've been eyeing on the black velvet kitty flats for a while. Such a classic!!
I'm wondering if the black velvet kitty ever go on sale at all. Can you please share your deals on them? Thanks


----------



## xxekdnjs

yangmiumiu said:


> Hi, i'm new here but I've been eyeing on the black velvet kitty flats for a while. Such a classic!!
> I'm wondering if the black velvet kitty ever go on sale at all. Can you please share your deals on them? Thanks


I'm not sure if it goes on sale (hopefully someone else here can answer that question), but I know you can get $100 dollars off the price at Saks or Neiman when they have their promotions! HTH


----------



## gymangel812

yangmiumiu said:


> Hi, i'm new here but I've been eyeing on the black velvet kitty flats for a while. Such a classic!!
> I'm wondering if the black velvet kitty ever go on sale at all. Can you please share your deals on them? Thanks


i got the black satin ones on sale. the CO store should be (or might already be) having a sale, you could check with them. ime pretty much every CO shoe goes on sale. i've never paid full price.


----------



## jssl1688

yangmiumiu said:


> Hi, i'm new here but I've been eyeing on the black velvet kitty flats for a while. Such a classic!!
> I'm wondering if the black velvet kitty ever go on sale at all. Can you please share your deals on them? Thanks




U should check netaporter or forward around thanksgiving time. I got mine from netaporter that's black suede with the cutest stud details on the nose and heel for $322. It was an awesome deal.


----------



## gymangel812

yangmiumiu said:


> Hi, i'm new here but I've been eyeing on the black velvet kitty flats for a while. Such a classic!!
> I'm wondering if the black velvet kitty ever go on sale at all. Can you please share your deals on them? Thanks


https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/charlotte-olympia/black-velvet-kitty-flats/1360263
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/.../black-velvet-mid-century-kitty-flats/1360313


----------



## Crocodile

Hi.  Just got a pair of the velvet kitty flats. Would you resole before starting to use or wait until needed? Are the natural sole slippery?


----------



## Havanese 28

Crocodile said:


> Hi.  Just got a pair of the velvet kitty flats. Would you resole before starting to use or wait until needed? Are the natural sole slippery?


I got these last September and I have a protective half sole put on before wearing for the first time.  This is something I never do, but I wanted to wear and enjoy these, and the leather sole wouldn't allow for that.  No regrets.  I wore them often and they still look like new!  I dress them up, dress them down, they are so fun, chic and just fabulous.  Congrats on your and enjoy them.


----------



## Havanese 28

gymangel812 said:


> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/charlotte-olympia/black-velvet-kitty-flats/1360263
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/.../black-velvet-mid-century-kitty-flats/1360313


I got a pair of these last September and love them!  I paid full price, but they are totally worth it, in. Y opinion.  They run true to size and will stretch a little with wear, so don't size up!  I wear a US 7M and the 37 is perfect on me.  They are very comfortable and versatile.


----------



## lumkeikei

I just got the black pointed kitty flats in patent!!!! Please ignore my dry feet... I know they look really gross at the moment.


----------



## animedvd

The patent looks great!


----------



## randr21

lumkeikei said:


> I just got the black pointed kitty flats in patent!!!! Please ignore my dry feet... I know they look really gross at the moment.


They look soo good on you, congrats.


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

lumkeikei said:


> I just got the black pointed kitty flats in patent!!!! Please ignore my dry feet... I know they look really gross at the moment.



Dream shoes.


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

Crocodile said:


> Hi.  Just got a pair of the velvet kitty flats. Would you resole before starting to use or wait until needed? Are the natural sole slippery?



I wore them once before getting resoled, it works well for most leather-soled shoes.


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

Apologies for spamming with posts - I wanted all of your advice on how to wear the Kitty High Top sneakers. I got them from The Outnet when they were super cheap (how could I not?!) but I'm struggling to find things to wear them with. Would you wear them with dresses or jeans only? I can't do shorts.


----------



## lumkeikei

Monsieur Kitsky said:


> I wore them once before getting resoled, it works well for most leather-soled shoes.



I want to resole mine before I wear them because I don't want to ruin them. But they only have black soles. Can someone please take a photo of your resoled soles. Thanks.


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

lumkeikei said:


> I want to resole mine before I wear them because I don't want to ruin them. But they only have black soles. Can someone please take a photo of your resoled soles. Thanks.



My cobbler put cream-ish soles on my kitty flats because it blends in better with the rest of the sole. Sorry for the potato-quality pics but here they are.


----------



## lumkeikei

Monsieur Kitsky said:


> My cobbler put cream-ish soles on my kitty flats because it blends in better with the rest of the sole. Sorry for the potato-quality pics but here they are.



thanks for the picture!
I want to ask if it is hard to take care of valve shoes. I live in Hong Kong and everything moulds here because of the humidity. I initially wanted to get red suede Dolly as my wedding shoes but I have suede heels that already moulded after wearing them  a few times. So now I am considering the red valvet ones instead.

So is suede or valvet easier to take care of?


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

lumkeikei said:


> thanks for the picture!
> I want to ask if it is hard to take care of valve shoes. I live in Hong Kong and everything moulds here because of the humidity. I initially wanted to get red suede Dolly as my wedding shoes but I have suede heels that already moulded after wearing them  a few times. So now I am considering the red valvet ones instead.
> 
> So is suede or valvet easier to take care of?



I'm super careful with velvet shoes. Make sure you don't wear velvet or suede when it's raining, even drizzling. You can treat suede shoes with a waterproofing spray before wearing but I'd still avoid the wet weather in them.

Would you consider storing your shoes in air-tight Tupperware type boxes? It could keep the mould out.


----------



## lumkeikei

Monsieur Kitsky said:


> I'm super careful with velvet shoes. Make sure you don't wear velvet or suede when it's raining, even drizzling. You can treat suede shoes with a waterproofing spray before wearing but I'd still avoid the wet weather in them.
> 
> Would you consider storing your shoes in air-tight Tupperware type boxes? It could keep the mould out.



Thanks for the reply. Your kitty flats are in velvet. How are they holding up? 
Heres my dilemma, I found a pair of red velvet for $510 and suede for $670. Since I won't be wearing it for many times so I was hoping to save some money and go for the velvet.


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

lumkeikei said:


> Thanks for the reply. Your kitty flats are in velvet. How are they holding up?
> Heres my dilemma, I found a pair of red velvet for $510 and suede for $670. Since I won't be wearing it for many times so I was hoping to save some money and go for the velvet.




I've only worn them twice, both times in perfect weather so they still look new.

Ohhh red velvet sounds delicious.


----------



## lumkeikei

Monsieur Kitsky said:


> I've only worn them twice, both times in perfect weather so they still look new.
> 
> Ohhh red velvet sounds delicious.



They look delicious too!!


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

lumkeikei said:


> They look delicious too!!




Mmmmmm, velvet. Such a luscious, tactile fabric.


----------



## CarbonCopy

I just got the kitty flats in my usual US size of 10 (40).  They feel ever-so-slightly tight.  Do they stretch out or should I just return them?


----------



## GrRoxy

CarbonCopy said:


> I just got the kitty flats in my usual US size of 10 (40).  They feel ever-so-slightly tight.  Do they stretch out or should I just return them?


Mine did stretch, I have wide feet, they re quite soft so I had no problem with stretching toe box. I find the back of the shoe is so narrow it took 4 wears to stop basically rubbing off my skin though.


----------



## CarbonCopy

GrRoxy said:


> Mine did stretch, I have wide feet, they re quite soft so I had no problem with stretching toe box. I find the back of the shoe is so narrow it took 4 wears to stop basically rubbing off my skin though.



Thank you.  I decided to return them.  I spent too much money for the shoes to not fit perfectly.  I guess I should have tried them on in store first.  Oh well!


----------



## amrx87

Monsieur Kitsky said:


> Apologies for spamming with posts - I wanted all of your advice on how to wear the Kitty High Top sneakers. I got them from The Outnet when they were super cheap (how could I not?!) but I'm struggling to find things to wear them with. Would you wear them with dresses or jeans only? I can't do shorts.



BUMP! I have these in leopard and need some help styling as well. Ive worn them w black jeans only so far!


----------



## lumkeikei

I bought a pair of red Debbie and black Dolly to wear for my wedding!!


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

My velvet kitties make rude noises! And I've been avoiding wearing them for that reason! Any ideas? It's both funny and annoying.



amrx87 said:


> BUMP! I have these in leopard and need some help styling as well. Ive worn them w black jeans only so far!


Cropped jeans or full-length? I find my jeans bunch up at the bottom because of the high top!


----------



## amrx87

Monsieur Kitsky said:


> Cropped jeans or full-length? I find my jeans bunch up at the bottom because of the high top!



full length, but i roll them up!


----------



## ScottyGal

My kitty flats are no more - they survived nearly three years of near-constant (I wore them to work most days) wear in the Scottish weather!


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

Aww such a shame! Did you have them soled?


----------



## Omaymatia

Hi, am planing to get my first flat OC kitty, but I'm in between leather or velvet!!!? 
My husband say to go for leather as it's more durable, but am looking for comfort too as I have wide feet and extremely sensitive to New shoes , you know!!
Any tips??


----------



## lumkeikei

I got these 50% off today!!!


----------



## lumkeikei

These were my wedding shoes.


----------



## lumkeikei

I got these but I only wear them around the house.


----------



## alexandra_marya

Dear Ladies,
I bought these on sale at gilt.com
They had additional 50% off and I already had some store credit, so my shoes came down to only $100! (Normally gilt sells them for $219.97).
Do you think this is legit?


----------



## alexandra_marya

Got mine today! 
So happy!


----------



## LouboutinChick

alexandra_marya said:


> Got mine today!
> So happy!



FANTASTIC Darling[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji151][emoji151]
Maybe you show some modeling pics


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

alexandra_marya said:


> Got mine today!
> So happy!




Nice cut.  Nice color.  Not wild about the platform style though.


----------



## Diana_D

Hi everyone! Does anyone have any experience with the sizing for the Cosmic flats? I am a regular 37EU and have found a pair in 37.5. Will they be too big? Thanks in advance!


----------



## brulee55

I am very confused about sizing for the kitty flats. I'm normally a 7, but in chanel ballet flats I'm a 37.5. I read some people say to size down but the CO website says a 37.5 i right for me.  There's a pair on eBay in the color I want in a 37.5 Can anyone help?


----------



## purpleggplant

I would size down. I'm a 6 and a size 36 in some brands. But for designer, I've noticed I'm a 35.5. for Charlotte Olympia, I'm a 35.5.


----------



## brulee55

purpleggplant said:


> I would size down. I'm a 6 and a size 36 in some brands. But for designer, I've noticed I'm a 35.5. for Charlotte Olympia, I'm a 35.5.



thanks.


----------



## valentina

New to the thread and recently got my first two pairs of COs and a bag. I'm in love with this designer's work, so whimsical and yet so comfortable! Hi to all like-minded gals out there!!!


----------



## valentina

lumkeikei said:


> View attachment 3535972
> 
> These were my wedding shoes.


Gorgeous and so romantic!!! I wonder what your dress looked like!


----------



## adriana_a

Hello!
First time user here  
Please help me choose the right size for my first CO kitty flat. 

I read so many reviews with different information about size, some people say to go half a size smaller, others half size bigger. And different stores have different size charts! CO size guide says I should buy a 39,5, saks size guide says 39. 
At Zara I`m a 40, when I buy shoes in the US I normally wear 9. 

Should I go for a CO kitty in 39, 39,5 or 40!?  

Really appreciate help!
Thanks!


----------



## IslandBB

adriana_a said:


> Hello!
> First time user here
> Please help me choose the right size for my first CO kitty flat.
> 
> I read so many reviews with different information about size, some people say to go half a size smaller, others half size bigger. And different stores have different size charts! CO size guide says I should buy a 39,5, saks size guide says 39.
> At Zara I`m a 40, when I buy shoes in the US I normally wear 9.
> 
> Should I go for a CO kitty in 39, 39,5 or 40!?
> 
> Really appreciate help!
> Thanks!


Hi!
Well I think it all depends on the width of your foot and the type of kitty flat you're getting.  I have tried the traditional kitty flat and the espadrille kitty flats.  My feet are on the narrower side, so while I'm typically a 6 in just about every designer- even Charlotte Olympia pumps, the  velvet kitty flats in 36 were a touch too big and while 35 fit, they were too snug so 35.5 would be ideal for me (half a size smaller).  The espadrilles in 36 were really big, I think I probably could've gotten a 35, but that's because of the fabric.  I imagine the traditional flats run fairly true to size if you have an average width foot.


----------



## adriana_a

IslandBB said:


> Hi!
> Well I think it all depends on the width of your foot and the type of kitty flat you're getting.  I have tried the traditional kitty flat and the espadrille kitty flats.  My feet are on the narrower side, so while I'm typically a 6 in just about every designer- even Charlotte Olympia pumps, the  velvet kitty flats in 36 were a touch too big and while 35 fit, they were too snug so 35.5 would be ideal for me (half a size smaller).  The espadrilles in 36 were really big, I think I probably could've gotten a 35, but that's because of the fabric.  I imagine the traditional flats run fairly true to size if you have an average width foot.



Thanks for your help!
In the end I ordered 2 pairs in different sizes, one 39,5 (classic black velvet) and one 40 (yellow velvet emoji). Hopefully when they arrive both will fit ok!


----------



## meeh16

Anyone from Canada who bought shoes from their actual website? If so, were you charged Duties and Taxes? How much?

TIA


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm not a huge shoe girl but I do love Charlotte Olympia. I got this pair of Dotty pumps last week and I am in love!


----------



## ceebee12345

Hey, all! I'm new around here (though I've been lurking a while) and I'm not sure where else to ask this. I am OBSESSED with this Charlotte Olympia bag, but of course it's sold out:







https://www.modaoperandi.com/charlotte-olympia-pf15/red-suede-this-is-not-a-bag-handbag

Any suggestions on the best places to look for sold out bags? I figure if anyone would have good strategies on hunting for the ones that got away, it would be you all.  Thank you!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Well, that's different isn't it?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Now that it stunning! I was just at their NYC sample sale and I didn't see it. Your best bet would be to check all the resale sights (real real, tradesy, ebay etc) and see if it pops up. Good luck!



ceebee12345 said:


> Hey, all! I'm new around here (though I've been lurking a while) and I'm not sure where else to ask this. I am OBSESSED with this Charlotte Olympia bag, but of course it's sold out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.modaoperandi.com/charlotte-olympia-pf15/red-suede-this-is-not-a-bag-handbag
> 
> Any suggestions on the best places to look for sold out bags? I figure if anyone would have good strategies on hunting for the ones that got away, it would be you all.  Thank you!


----------



## ceebee12345

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Now that it stunning! I was just at their NYC sample sale and I didn't see it. Your best bet would be to check all the resale sights (real real, tradesy, ebay etc) and see if it pops up. Good luck!



Isn't it?! It was love at first sight. Hopefully someone out there will be ready to part with theirs soon. I'll keep my eyes peeled. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## aimii

I’m looking to get a pair of the original black velvet kitty flats. Unfortunately, I tried them on today, and I’m between 33 and 34, which doesn’t exist. Would you guys recommend I get the 33– which is a little too tight, but which fits— and have them stretched by the store, or the 34– which is gapping and rubs my ankle, and add a full insole?


----------



## GrRoxy

aimii said:


> I’m looking to get a pair of the original black velvet kitty flats. Unfortunately, I tried them on today, and I’m between 33 and 34, which doesn’t exist. Would you guys recommend I get the 33– which is a little too tight, but which fits— and have them stretched by the store, or the 34– which is gapping and rubs my ankle, and add a full insole?


I would probably take 34 and pad. Added comfort.


----------



## purpleggplant

aimii said:


> I’m looking to get a pair of the original black velvet kitty flats. Unfortunately, I tried them on today, and I’m between 33 and 34, which doesn’t exist. Would you guys recommend I get the 33– which is a little too tight, but which fits— and have them stretched by the store, or the 34– which is gapping and rubs my ankle, and add a full insole?


Do they have kid sizes that could possibly fit?


----------



## aimii

GrRoxy said:


> I would probably take 34 and pad. Added comfort.



Yeah, I've definitely considered that flats themselves are not always the most comfortable shoe, so adding some kind of padding might be beneficial. I'm just worried about stretching out. It sucks that I've wanted these shoes for so long, but it's very possible that it may just not work out. D:



purpleggplant said:


> Do they have kid sizes that could possibly fit?


Actually, 33 is the largest kids size! That's why there's a gap where 33.5 doesn't exist, since 34 is the smallest adult size.

Thanks you two!


----------



## susanq

aimii said:


> Yeah, I've definitely considered that flats themselves are not always the most comfortable shoe, so adding some kind of padding might be beneficial. I'm just worried about stretching out. It sucks that I've wanted these shoes for so long, but it's very possible that it may just not work out. D:
> 
> 
> Actually, 33 is the largest kids size! That's why there's a gap where 33.5 doesn't exist, since 34 is the smallest adult size.
> 
> Thanks you two!


did you end up deciding? If not I would have said go for the 33! I get mine a little tight, but they seem to stretch out beautifully after a few wears. (Yes even though the exterior isn't leather!). I have one in velvet (the emoji flats) and one in wicker (the fruit ones).


----------



## Havanese 28

I have the black velvet kitty flats and they are beautiful and comfortable ( eventually).  I usually wear a 37.5 in designer shoes, but needed a 37 in these because they do run a little big, and they will “ give” with wear.  I found wearing them the first few times, especially if long periods, caused blisters, but after that, these are extremely comfortable flats!  They are worth the trouble as they go with everything and are well made shoes.  I had a hard sole added to mine by a cobbler.  Good luck!


----------



## susanq

Havanese 28 said:


> I have the black velvet kitty flats and they are beautiful and comfortable ( eventually).  I usually wear a 37.5 in designer shoes, but needed a 37 in these because they do run a little big, and they will “ give” with wear.  I found wearing them the first few times, especially if long periods, caused blisters, but after that, these are extremely comfortable flats!  They are worth the trouble as they go with everything and are well made shoes.  I had a hard sole added to mine by a cobbler.  Good luck!


same I was extremely impressed!


----------



## laureenthemean

Does anyone have sizing info on the I Scream? TIA!


----------



## Happy Luppy

i love the kitty flats! they are so comfy and stylish.
lotsa people give me compliemtns when i wear 'em!

i wonder how is the comfort level for CO heels? 
any reviews?


----------



## Inanimateeyes

Hi everyone,
A newbie here. I've been desperately searching for Charlotte Olympia's SOS heels in anywhere from sizes 37-39! Can anyone help? Does anyone have these and willing to sell? Know where they are online? The only place I've seen them is on a Russian site and I don't speak Russian.
I'll be forever indebted. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Different.  Novel.  Kinda cool.  No idea where to get them.  Wouldn't they kind of rattle or clink when walking?


----------



## Inanimateeyes

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Different.  Novel.  Kinda cool.  No idea where to get them.  Wouldn't they kind of rattle or clink when walking?


Very possibly. I'm a loud walker anyway so now I'd have something to blame it on!


----------



## DrDDrD

Hi, I want to get my first pair of dollys, and I was wondering what my size would be? I'm an EU37 in high street brands like Zara, a 6.5C in ferragamo vara flats, a EU37 in Chanel, EU38 in Gianvito Rossi plexi heels, and EU 37.5 in Gianvito rossi normal suede pumps.


----------



## Tiehaa

Hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone owns her bags and/or wallets and if they're good quality and hold up well?


----------



## GPR

Tiehaa said:


> Hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone owns her bags and/or wallets and if they're good quality and hold up well?



I own bags and a wallet. I haven't had any problem with them


----------



## KCC26

I know I'm late to the game, but could anyone that has a pair of Debbie's please let me know whether you believe they are TTS? 
I've seen suggestions that they are TTS and also suggestions to go up half a size. 
There's no physical  stockist where I am. so I can't go into a store to try on.
I am typically a U.S 8.5 which I equate to a 39. 
Should I stick with 39 or go to 39.5?
Any help/suggestions appreciated


----------



## Monique1004

My kitties...


----------



## purpleggplant

KCC26 said:


> I know I'm late to the game, but could anyone that has a pair of Debbie's please let me know whether you believe they are TTS?
> I've seen suggestions that they are TTS and also suggestions to go up half a size.
> There's no physical  stockist where I am. so I can't go into a store to try on.
> I am typically a U.S 8.5 which I equate to a 39.
> Should I stick with 39 or go to 39.5?
> Any help/suggestions appreciated



I’m a US 6 but I’ve noticed that for designer and international sizes I’m a 5/35.5.
For reference, I wear:
35.5 in Charlotte Olympia
35.5 in Manolo Blahnik
35.5 in Salvatore Ferragamo
35.5 in Chanel is very snug for me (I think I would give a 36 a try next time)
35.5 in Stuart Weitzman boots but 36 in heels

I hope this helps.


----------



## Danzie89

Here are my new Charlotte Olympia Capri Cats. I can’t wait until spring so I can wear these! Super cute and true to size (I wear a US size 8 and bought these in a 38)!


----------



## MaijaS

A quick question - do Charlotte Olympia leather shoes hold up well? I’m eying a really beautiful pair in light pink leather but I would not want to buy anything that is too delicate. Please help!


----------



## CrazyCool01

MaijaS said:


> A quick question - do Charlotte Olympia leather shoes hold up well? I’m eying a really beautiful pair in light pink leather but I would not want to buy anything that is too delicate. Please help!


I love Charlotte Olympia shoes .. I have kitty flats in velvet and in leather. Super comfy and have held up really well. Still looks like new Sad they had to close their stand alone boutiques


----------



## MaijaS

CrazyCool01 said:


> I love Charlotte Olympia shoes .. I have kitty flats in velvet and in leather. Super comfy and have held up really well. Still looks like new Sad they had to close their stand alone boutiques


Thank you so much! I will go for those shoes then - really like them!


----------



## CrazyCool01

MaijaS said:


> Thank you so much! I will go for those shoes then - really like them!


They go on sale .. may be as a start try them on sale


----------



## carmen56

Those of you with kitty flats, how do they come up width wise?


----------



## MaijaS

CrazyCool01 said:


> They go on sale .. may be as a start try them on sale


That's a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## Mandy3399

I loveeeee it ❤️


----------



## Danzie89

I purchased these ivory satin kitty shoes as my wedding shoes!


----------



## Inanimateeyes

Help! I'm looking for either of these heels from her 2013 collection in sizes anywhere from EU 37-39.
I have the burgundy in size 36 and am willing to trade or sell if I can get a bigger size. 
Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Danzie89

Anyone know what happened to Charlotte Olympia’s website? It’s been down for a long time, and there is no more inventory on other retailers websites. Did something happen to the brand??


----------



## lumkeikei

Danzie89 said:


> Anyone know what happened to Charlotte Olympia’s website? It’s been down for a long time, and there is no more inventory on other retailers websites. Did something happen to the brand??



Charlotte Olympia filed for bankruptcy a few years ago.


----------



## september1985

I'm glad that at least I’ve managed to hold onto the few pairs I own. her shoes are suck works of art! I think with the platform trend diminishing a few years back, it really affected their business.


----------

